# Book Review - THE INDIA DOCTRINE (1947-2007)



## BanglaBhoot

*THE INDIA DOCTRINE 

(1947-2007)

Review by A.K. Zaman
*​
It is almost two years since the first edition of The India Doctrine appeared on Bangladesh bookshelves to wide acclaim and appreciation. The newly revised edition now titled The India Doctrine (1947-2007) is an astonishing work of exceptional depth and analysis and is probably the first book of its kind not only in Bangladesh but also in South Asia as a whole. It is indeed a stupendous effort by Barrister MBI Munshi. While I had a few words of criticism for the original version of the book which appeared to me to be fragmentary and a little disjointed this revised edition is an exceptional work and its various parts have been finely consolidated and is also far better written and organized. As the author reminds us, he had almost two years to write this revised edition and it was certainly time well spent as the language and style is now much easier to follow and effortless to comprehend. 

The Bangladesh Defence Journal (BDJ) has published the book at a price of Tk. 1200 or roughly $17 and is 636 pages in length. Of those pages one third consists of end notes and references which number in their thousands leaving in no doubt the strong evidentiary grounds on which Barristers Munshis thesis is based. The book also contains a useful foreword by the editor of BDJ, Mr. Abu Rushd, who earlier wrote the ground breaking RAW in Bangladesh. Mr. Rushd in his foreword contrasts the original version of The India Doctrine and the present edition stating that, The first edition was a turning point in political and historical writing in Bangladesh. The second edition continues this trend with further elaboration of issues  covered in the earlier book but on very recent events such as the causes behind the cancellation of elections in 2007 and new material on the 1971 liberation war and Indias motivations in assisting [an] emergent Bangladesh. 

Mr. Rushd further elaborates on the importance of the book in the context of South Asias geo-strategic realities, The book is certainly a must read for those interested in South Asian affairs, geo-strategy, intelligence, and the political, diplomatic and economic influences of an increasingly important region of the world which contains almost a sixth of the world population, two nuclear powers and several more in the near vicinity. The book will hopefully inspire others to explore the subject of Indian hegemony and expansionism and also allow policy-makers in the West to better comprehend the risks of permitting an unrestrained India to dominate the region. The last remark seems particularly relevant in light of the Mumbai terror attacks in December 2008 and the increasingly hostile attitude taken by India towards its neighbour Pakistan who it accuses of having direct involvement in the incident although only a few weeks earlier a Col. Srikant Pirohit had been apprehended for supplying explosives to Hindu fanatics to carry out similar outrages. 

Mr. Rushd concludes that the book should hopefully, educate the policy-makers and military planners in Bangladesh about possible threats emanating from our neighbour and the consequences of New Delhis influence in our internal affairs as well as the principal cause of instability. This is probably even more pertinent after the overwhelming victory of the Awami League (AL) party in the recently concluded 2008 national elections. The AL has often aligned itself with the interests of New Delhi in both foreign and internal matters and this has aggravated tensions within the country. It would be wise for the AL leaders to take some lessons from this book and adopt a more cautious attitude to New Delhi since our own history shows that a two-thirds majority in parliament is no guarantee of longevity or permanence in power especially when deeply held views about our national interest are constantly and arrogantly offended.

The obvious reason for publishing this new edition is that the original book had many gaps and overlooked many significant issues principally due to the time limitations placed on the author. Barrister Munshi states in his opening remarks in the preface that, By all accounts the first edition of The India Doctrine was a book incomplete. While it covered the essentials of the periods 1947 and 1971 fairly well it managed to convey only a fraction of the notable events and incidents that were to take place during 2006 and which were to reach a climax in 2007. The years 2006-2007 had much less of the cruelty, violence and bloodshed associated with 1947 and 1971 but nevertheless represents a significant period of transition that witnessed a revival of great power politics in South Asia that was to significantly affect the terms of the India Doctrine. This short period indeed witnessed immense and often tragic and horrendous events that will undoubtedly have lasting effects on the South Asian perspective and psyche. 

The author next deals quite comprehensively with the internal struggles within India and its new alliance with the United States built upon the tenuous foundations of the nuclear agreement passed amidst intense opposition, particularly in India. The author explores how this new strategic relationship affects the regional balance and includes reference to China and Russia and the wider geo-strategic imperatives of the United States and India. The author then surveys the influence of the India doctrine and Forward Policy on the South Asian neighbourhood and the internal conflicts this incited in many countries of the region (i.e. Sri Lanka, Nepal, Sikkim, Pakistan and Bangladesh). The next few chapters on the liberation war and Indian propaganda have been completely redone and large segments rearranged to fit more logically the shape, context and logic of the book. New material and information is incorporated into chapters 4-8 and recent developments on the CHT insurgency and peace agreement is rendered in the last of these chapters. 

From a Bangladesh perspective the most controversial sections of the book will probably be Chapters 9 and 10 that deal with Indias project to have Bangladesh declared a failed state. The chosen method to achieve this objective has been through propaganda with the labeling of Bangladesh as a hotbed of Islamist terrorism. The media campaign orchestrated by India has been so successful that many voters in the 2008 elections actually believed this nonsense not realizing that such malicious canards were being propagated by Indian intelligence (i.e. RAW) via our local media. Another method favoured by India to have Bangladesh rendered a failed state is through economic sabotage and as Barrister Munshi explains, For India to secure its political and military supremacy and control over the South Asian region it has become necessary for it to continuously maintain and protect her lead over other economies even by unfair means such as sabotage, fomenting and encouraging political instability in neighbouring countries and most obviously through propaganda. However, it is interference in the political sphere that India has been most successful in undermining Bangladeshs democratic institutions and Barrister Munshi traces the chaotic events surrounding the transfer of power to a caretaker government in 2006 to the release of Sheikh Hasina from custody in June 2008 with each event being heavily influenced by external actors and in particular India. Barrister Munshi provides a convincing argument and analysis on all the above issues and his contribution to the book stands as an extraordinary achievement that will set the standard for such works in Bangladesh and probably elsewhere in South Asia. The 557 pages written by Barrister Munshi will hopefully gain widespread readership in Bangladesh since the issues raised in the book are incredibly important to the continued independence and integrity of the nation against the hegemonic and domineering tendencies of India. The chapters written by the author will likely stand out as the most important to be written on South Asian affairs for the last 60 years at least. It presents a completely new perspective on South Asia rarely seen in writing from this region and hardly discussed in western literature on the subject. 

The final two chapters of the book are authored by two Pakistanis and this is a major development on the first edition which had no chapters on Pakistan and this is probably the only collaboration between writers of both countries on this type of subject matter. Chapter 11 of the book is titled The Peace Charade and is written by Mr. Ahmed Quraishi. Mr. Quraishi is a prominent media personality in Pakistan and his background as an investigative journalist, columnist, roving reporter and head of a private, independent think tank are all very impressive and raise his credentials as a highly respected and informed writer. According to Mr. Quraishi, India had by early 2008 been conducting a massive intelligence operation with Pakistan as its target. Afghanistan was being used by New Delhi as a springboard and the Islamists were the tools of this operation. Israel is said to have provided help and the US position as Pakistans ally is described as somewhat ambiguous. This brief summary sets the tone for a very interesting and well researched chapter with its premise based on the discovery of a document that reveals a conspiracy to break the stranglehold of the intelligence agencies, the bureaucracy and the military in Pakistan as these are believed by India to be responsible for keeping the Kashmir issue alive. Chapter 12 of the book is written by Dr. Prevaiz Iqbal Cheema who has an outstanding academic career. He obtained and M. Litt in Strategic Studies from Aberdeen University and a Ph.D. from Quaid-i-Azam University in Pakistan. He has been a teacher for almost 28 years with posts held in Pakistan, Australia, Singapore and the United States. His excellent and lucidly argued chapter discusses the Kashmir dispute and Pakistan-India relations. His chapter initially discusses the origin and nature of the Kashmir dispute highlighting the policies of both India and Pakistan followed by a discussion on the internationalization of the dispute. Finally the paper focuses on the new developments that have impacted upon the dispute and the current status of Indo-Pak relations. Dr. Cheema concludes his survey of the issues by commenting that, Without the resolution of [the] Kashmir dispute, not only India and Pakistan would never enjoy proper fruits of peace and cooperation but South Asia would also be deprived of much desired peaceful environment. It is, therefore, unfortunate that India has not shown the requisite sincerity in negotiations for this sensible and desired outcome for regional peace and security. 

Overall, this book, The India Doctrine (1947-2007), is an extraordinary and astounding effort requiring not only immense dedication but also a significant amount of courage, boldness and resolution. Writing in the hostile and threatening atmosphere created by India in Bangladesh and Pakistan the writers have shown admirable willpower and fortitude. The book not only deserves success but also our respect. 

http://www.shodalap.com/AKZ_india.htm

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## Prodigy17

Congratulations to Mr Munshi for undertaking such outstanding project. I wish you had included a chapter written by Mr Ikram Sehagal in this book on how he was proved wrong in his thinking that lasting peace with India was possible for Pakistan through friendship. I regard him highly because of his analytical thinking amongst Pakistani defence contributors. He has openly acknowledged that he was wrong on thinking on the lines of friendship with India.
Also, i heard him speak very high of Mr Munshi and his book under discussion. Can't wait to get my hands on his work which has so much significance for common Bangladeshis and Pakistanis to understand the regional situation. Congrats again sir.......

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TopCat

Why not you put this book online??? Everybody will have a chance to look at it... If you need some help in hosting that.. I could put that in my server... 
Good Luck

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## rubyjackass

Yeah!!!
You could please do that.
Atleast a free copy for me would be good.
I will review the book if I get one.
Please consider this.
Writing a book is one hell of a task.
I must congratulate you on completing such a great project.
Cheers!!!


----------



## Al-zakir

congratulation Munshi Bhai. Keep up the good work.


----------



## BanglaBhoot

Thanks for all your kind comments. I think I will wait a awhile before putting the contents on the internet. However, the first edition is already on the internet and can be found on Bangladesh Strategic and Development Forum - 

Bangladesh Strategic & Development Forum

There is also a bangla translation of the first edition but that is already sold out. Will try to get more printed soon.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Goodperson

India bashing looks like bread and butter for some. Why not write a book on development and positives of own country.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## ahmeddsid

Good to see that someone is making fame bashing India in the country where Chunky Pandey was a sensation!

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## BanglaBhoot

Goodperson said:


> India bashing looks like bread and butter for some. Why not write a book on development and positives of own country.



Putting India in its place is a step towards development and progress for Bangladesh.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## leonblack08

Congratulations Mr.Munshi.
It is good that we can read it from BDSDF.


----------



## BanglaBhoot

leonblack08 said:


> Congratulations Mr.Munshi.
> It is good that we can read it from BDSDF.



Thanks. You will find the first edition on BDSDF. The new edition is too big. Almost 640 pages.


----------



## Vinod2070

MBI Munshi said:


> Putting India in its place is a step towards development and progress for Bangladesh.



Wrong thinking. Bangladesh can only develop in co-operation with India. There is no other way.

Second, you are too small to even look at India much less putting it in it's place.

I hope the new democratically elected government increases co-operation with India and takes strong action against all corrupt people.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Raquib

Vinod2070 said:


> Wrong thinking. Bangladesh can only develop in co-operation with India. There is no other way.
> 
> Second, you are too small to even look at India much less putting it in it's place.
> 
> I hope the new democratically elected government increases co-operation with India and takes strong action against all corrupt people.



thats never gonna happen...'cause co-operating with India in other words means being under India's command...that was one of the reasons Awami League was rejected by the people of Bangladesh in 2001 election...Now, Awami League came to power and I hope they wouldnt do it again...

That is why Awami League has included a new promise to the people of Bangladesh...just read the *high-lights*...
This was posted by idune on another thread...


Here are some from list of things Awami league promised delivering, people will be counting...no slip and sliding

1) 10 taka retail price for per kg rice
2) Free fertilizer for farmers
3) Arrange Job for every able person
4) No law against Islam and Islamic faith
*5) No sell out to India which include:
No transit, transshipment 
No use of Bangladeshi territory by indian law enforcement or defense forces 
Not selling BD maritime economic zone by accepting indian equal distance
formula. 
Not opening Bangladesh border and market further for indian export 
Not disabling or reducing Bangladesh military and defense capability
according to indian prescription. *

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Raquib

Congratulations Mr. Munshi...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## idune

Vinod2070 said:


> Wrong thinking. Bangladesh can only develop in co-operation with India. There is no other way.



Your arrogant comments (as an indian) defining what Bangladesh can or Can not do, vindicate Mr Munshi&#8217;s book. That&#8217;s the arrogance and hegemonistic agenda we have been talking about and Mr. Munshi has so accurately exposed in his effort. As unfortunate as it is, most indians and indian policy makers holds same arrogance and hegemonistic agenda on Bangladesh.





> Second, you are too small to even look at India much less putting it in it's place.



That&#8217;s what book is for, small person making big stride. More importantly make big impact by informing and educating large audience. Its good to see frustration and feeling of caught red handed written all over your face.



> I hope the new democratically elected government increases co-operation with India and takes strong action against all corrupt people.



We are all aware of master-client relationship between Awami league and India. Infect 2 hrs long indian high commission sermon on indian demands to Hasina has confirmed your wish.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## idune

BIG congratultion to Munshi bahi. Lot more people will learn on Indian hegemony, how it effects people of Bangladesh and south asia and danger it pose in South asia.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Vinod2070

idune said:


> Your arrogant comments (as an indian) defining what Bangladesh can or Can not do, vindicate Mr Munshi&#8217;s book. That&#8217;s the arrogance and hegemonistic agenda we have been talking about and Mr. Munshi has so accurately exposed in his effort. As unfortunate as it is, most indians and indian policy makers holds same arrogance and hegemonistic agenda on Bangladesh.



There is no arrogance here. It is a fact as I see it.

If you think antagonizing India will help you develop, you are welcome to keep thinking that way. I think it is very difficult for a small nation to develop by antagonizing it's bigger neighbor that is fast developing and can provide a large market and capital investment. Besides that having good relations will generally improve the image of the country for foreigners too.



idune said:


> That&#8217;s what book is for, small person making big stride. More importantly make big impact by informing and educating large audience. Its good to see frustration and feeling of caught red handed written all over your face.



 I caught red handed. 

I have generally seen only hate mongering and attention seeking by blaming India. Even the other posts by the member concerned seeing a Mossad or RAW conspiracy is everything (and actually welcoming MOSSAD takeover of a Bangladeshi Tanzeem) don't inspire confidence.



idune said:


> We are all aware of master-client relationship between Awami league and India. Infect 2 hrs long indian high commission sermon on indian demands to Hasina has confirmed your wish.



I think people have tried the alternative and seen their reality. The elections of Hassina point out that most Bangladeshi people want friendly relations with India.


----------



## idune

Vinod2070 said:


> There is no arrogance here. It is a fact as I see it.
> 
> If you think antagonizing India will help you develop, you are welcome to keep thinking that way. I think it is very difficult for a small nation to develop by antagonizing it's bigger neighbor that is fast developing and can provide a large market and capital investment. Besides that having good relations will generally improve the image of the country for foreigners too.
> 
> 
> 
> I caught red handed.
> 
> I have generally seen only hate mongering and attention seeking by blaming India. Even the other posts by the member concerned seeing a Mossad or RAW conspiracy is everything (and actually welcoming MOSSAD takeover of a Bangladeshi Tanzeem) don't inspire confidence.
> 
> 
> 
> I think people have tried the alternative and seen their reality. The elections of Hassina point out that most Bangladeshi people want friendly relations with India.



You cleverly by passing the fact that india is pursuing hegemonic agenda and trying to control other countries in South Asia under the banner "big country". Yet when these facts are exposed by anyone, india and Indians like yourself play victim and feel antagonized. That&#8217;s another indian deception and limitation in many respect. 

Indian &#8220;capital and investment&#8221; &#8211; that must be a joke. We have very good experience of what that means in indian book &#8211; exploitation and plundering of Bangladesh natural resource and location. We have done well enough without indian &#8220;capital and investment&#8221; for last 37 years and we will be better even without it.

Look around, Srilanka survived, prospered and almost defeated indian evil creation LTTE.
Nepal has survived and progressing toward minimizing indian influence. Pakistan calls your bluff every other year and make you look so miserable.

Problem with your and indian definition of &#8220;friendly&#8221; is acceptance of indian hegemony. And everyone in South Asia said a resounding NO to that kind of indian &#8220;friendship&#8221;.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Vinod2070

^^ The majority of Bangladeshis don't look at India the same way. At least that is what the poll results prove.

Your _facts_ are all wrong but I see no point in arguing them now.


----------



## ahmeddsid

Our World is a Global Village, we are all interdependent. Thats what vinod meant I think. Hostililty towards India will not take BD anywhere, but the road to confrontation which India does not want at any point of time.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SurvivoR

Great read. I believe your book will be having some valuable insight. Where in Pakistan can i find your book.

Congrats Munshi.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SurvivoR

ahmeddsid said:


> Our World is a Global Village, we are all interdependent. .



It does not mean you should bully BD or any other smaller country in the region. You can not tell BD what to do and what not to do.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BanglaBhoot

SurvivoR said:


> Great read. I believe your book will be having some valuable insight. Where in Pakistan can i find your book.
> 
> Congrats Munshi.



I think that several hundred copies will reach Pakistan soon. I think the best way to get a copy is to get in touch with Ahmed Quraishi or Dr. Pervaiz Iqbal Cheema. They will be working out the logistics of distribution in Pakistan. 

Thanks for your interest.


----------



## Vinod2070

SurvivoR said:


> It does not mean you should bully BD or any other smaller country in the region. You can not tell BD what to do and what not to do.



Asking Bangladesh not to shelter terrorists or Indian separatist leaders does not amount to this. They are free to do anything as long as it does not amount to terrorism or supporting the separatist elements in India.

The Indian interference in Bangladesh is not even a fraction of the Pakistani interference in Afghanistan where you installed the Taliban that took away all rights of the common Afghans and made it into a medieval joyless country of bigot terrorists.

Even now you can see almost every other Pakistani trying to dictate what is acceptable and not acceptable for Afghanistan to do!


----------



## BanglaBhoot

Vinod2070 said:


> ^^ The majority of Bangladeshis don't look at India the same way. At least that is what the poll results prove.
> 
> Your _facts_ are all wrong but I see no point in arguing them now.



Bangladeshis did not vote for India they voted for Tk.10 rice, employment and cheap fertilizer. We will see the reaction when AL cannot deliver.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BanglaBhoot

*The 2008 Elections in Bangladesh --Was it Engineered?*

Sunday January 04 2009 11:37:32 AM BDT

By Ranu Chowdhury, USA

The just concluded election on December 29, 2008 saw the landslide victory of the Awami League led Moha Jote in Bangladesh. It bagged 264 out of the 298 constituencies declared. The BNP led 4-Party was virtually crushed, winning 31 seats only. The victory of the Moha Jote was not so much of a surprise as the margin itself. None, not even the victorious Awami League, in its wildest dream thought of such a result.

Overall, Awami League secured 48 percent popular votes while BNP managed a little over 32%. Ershad's Jatiya Party was a big beneficiary of his alliance with the Moha Jote, securing 27 seats with 7% votes. Jamaat-e-Islam was reduced to 2 seats with 4 % votes.

The Question is: Why and How Did it Happen?

BNPs allegation of rigging in all the 299 seats contested may not hold good. International observers gave it a clean bill of health. I think for the first time, the Bangladeshis voted mostly freely. And the voter turnout was variously put at 80 to 90 percent, a record for Bangladesh.

Was the election engineered, as alleged by the BNP? It is a subtle question left to be examined and judged. In fact, election engineering is a common practice in all elections all over the world. Interested parties would stoop to any depth to defame the adversaries, at the same time going to any length to make their own cases.

The Chief Election Commissioner, in his first reaction after the election, said that under the circumstances people voted for the symbol, not the person, even though his office (CEC) vigorously campaigned for quality representatives. He compared the recently concluded elections with the 1954 elections in which the Jukta Front won a landslide victory over Muslim League in then East Pakistan. I understand the CEC earlier promised he would present a 1970 type elections in which the people voted for the symbol Boat of Awami League, not necessarily the candidate.

Interested Parties

We know the military, particularly the army chief General Moin U Ahmed, played the singular role in the execution of 1/11 and installation of a Caretaker Government (CTG). During the two-year run of the CTG, the army chief did not make any secret of his love and loyalty to a mainstream party and its supreme leader, while expressing his disgust for the other which was the immediate past ruling party. Reportedly, General Moin was to be sacked by then caretaker government for his refusal to take action against the continuing widespread violence that killed scores of people prior to 1/11. His wrath was manifested in the treatment of the BNP leadership that wanted him out. As such, the army chief could not be safe in a future government under such (BNP) leadership.

CTG was virtually an extension of the military's 1/11 scheme. Additionally, it would ensure a government that would legalize all its actions, right or wrong, legal or illegal. It played several games towards that objective. It tried the now infamous Minus Two formula which failed, not only miserably but left a deep scar on its credibility. Through connivance of a restructured Dudak, the CTG arrested the top leaders of the mainstream parties, including the two Begums. Dozens of serious cases were instituted against them. All these were orchestrated ostensibly to force the disgraced leadership to tow the CTG line. One Begum succumbed finally and was packed off to her second home abroad, perhaps for further strategic arrangements. She even publicly announced that she would legalize all the actions of the CTG if voted to power.

The other Begum was not so forthcoming. She even declined to be a voter under custody. So she, as well as her two sons, had to undergo further sufferings and indignities. During her election campaigns, she blamed the CTG and claimed that the past two years had taken the country back by 20 years, earning further displeasure of the power that be.

War Criminals

The 1971 War Crime issue became a central issue this time. It was December, the Victory month and all the media focus was on the War of Independence, including the activities of the Razakars, Al-Badars etc. The Sector Commanders' Forum was created to expose the war criminals and it did a good job, thanks to media and government and outside sponsorships. The aim was to discredit the Jamaat, the Jote partner of BNP. During the 2001 elections, Jamaat got over 14 percent voters, this time it ended up with 4 percent only.

The CEC had a stake too. Being an agent of the CTG, and by extension the military, it acted the way the bosses dictated. Its dislike for the immediate past ruling party was a public fact. It succeeded considerably in weakening this party too.

Outside Forces:

Observers suspect a few foreign hands in this election game. Continuing interest of our big neighbor in our internal affairs is a known matter. Through its intelligence agency and its local strings, it has always been trying to make Bangladesh its vassal state. Lately, it seemed to have enlisted the support of the US and UK governments towards a strategy that would ensure the victory for its surrogates in Bangladesh. In this game, our neighbor played, among others, the cards of fundamentalism and terrorism that appealed the superpowers. It is also not unknown to the Bangladeshis which party and which public personalities are working for our neighbor and for the foreign hands. The 2006 London Meeting involving Ershad, the 2008 Hasina-Hussain Zillur Dialogue in the US were all part of this strategy. These external forces thus acted, overtly and covertly, for their designated party in Bangladesh.

It, therefore, seems almost everything went against the BNP Jote this time. The 1/11 was seen as a coup against the immediate past ruling party, and Awami League chief Hasina was quick to claim the credit for the 1/11. Thus BNPs misdeeds, corruptions, highhandedness and all lapses were in focus over the past two years, culminating the election campaign by its adversaries.

This is perhaps the Election Engineering, as alleged by the losing party.

http://www.bangladesh-web.com/view.php?hidRecord=239356


----------



## BanglaBhoot

*The Evil Axis stage-managed a landslide victory for BAL*

Sunday January 04 2009 11:34:52 AM BDT

By Zoglul Husain, UK

London 3 January 2009. The Awami League, which won a landslide victory in the national election held on 29 December 2008, with 230 seats and 48.06% of the votes cast, was as stunned with joy as the BNP was numbed by shock with a paltry 29 seats and 32.45% of the votes cast, on a reportedly record turnout of 87.29% and accepted votes of 86.29%, the figure many read with disbelief. As the dust settles, it is time to take stock of where we the public now are, try and discern the future that is about to unfold and be pro-active, rather than sit idly, by twiddling our thumbs and singing, What will be, will be.

The landslide victory:

The over-elated Awami League supporters have been saying that the people have spoken quite loud and clear, and that their opponents must listen. The fact is, back in 2001, it was the BNP who won a landslide victory against the BAL and, so, the people can swing from one direction to another and can swing back again. The other thing that needs to be mentioned about the landslide victory is that we have seen many landslide victories such as in 1954, 1970, 1973, 2001, and now in 2008, but in spite of all these victories, 45% of our people are still under the poverty line. So, nationally we must loudly and clearly address the question of poverty, rather than silently accept our fate and meekly let the elected ones use popular support for misrule and corruption.

How was the landslide victory achieved?

It is the US, the UK, Europe, Canada, Australia, the UN, Israel, India, the military-controlled interim government of Bangladesh, the administration and their supporters together, who were the architects of this landslide victory. The BNP was basically forcibly uprooted from power, then it was thrown hard on the floor of the political arena, where it landed with bruises and broken limbs. Despite corruption and misrule, the BNP was thought to win the election scheduled on 22 January 2007. Corruption and misrule are also the characteristics of BAL as well, and much more so, as we have seen in their governments of 1972-75 and 1996-2001, but, that being at least seven years ago, is not known to the new voters, age 18-25.

The evil US-Israel-India Axis launched a logi-boitha attack through the BAL on 28 October 2006 as the BNP government handed over power to a caretaker government for the ensuing election. In the attack about 36 people died, which was followed by the frightening prospect of a civil war, about to be initiated by the BAL with their violent demos and blockades of roads and ports, and which, as planned on a blueprint drawn before 2005 by the evil Axis, provided them the excuse for a military takeover on one-eleven 2007, with emergency rules stifling democracy and cancelling the election of 22 January 2007.

Then thousands of BNP leaders and workers were rounded up and sent to prison with thousands of others driven away from their constituencies. This was done along with non-stop propaganda against the BNP nationally and internationally. The Axis has overwhelming influences on the media, Human Rights organisations, etc. as they bankroll most of them quite lavishly. The axis then organised, probably with threat and or temptations, about 80 former MPs of BNP to demand reforms and to break up the party, with the reformists working with the interim government. With the emergency rules stifling democracy and with the state of the BNP, bulldozed and demolished as they were, the situation continued for two years until 16 December 2008, when the emergency rules were lifted, but with soldiers deployed for the election on 29 December 2008. Obviously, the time of 13-days was less than long enough for the BNP to recuperate and reorganise for the election, although Khaleda held about 200 meetings in two weeks with huge gatherings and massive support. Also, about the actual holding of the election, the BNP has, in press briefings, complained about irregularities and riggings in every constituency.

This was essentially how the evil Axis dished out the landslide victory to the BAL.

What happened to the minus two theory?

As the military-controlled interim government took over on one-eleven 2007, they first tried a minus two theory, i.e. exiling both Khaleda and Hasina and forming a kings party. Initially to balance the imprisonment of huge numbers of BNP leaders and workers, they sent many BAL leaders and workers to prison. They backed Professor Yunus and later Ferdous Quoreshi to form a party, which would be subservient to the evil Axis. They even tried small parties to form a kings front. But these attempts failed miserably. On the other hand, Khaleda refused to leave the country, in spite of the government sending her two sons to prison with reported severe torture and in spite of both Khaleda and Hasina being sent to prison. And so the minus two theory fell apart, failing also miserably. Then the evil Axis was compelled to strike a deal with Hasina, as the second choice, and Hasina readily pledged allegiance and subservience. Thus it was Khaleda who foiled the minus two formula, but it was Hasina who reaped the benefit.

What kind of government are we going to get?

Over the last two years, the illegal military-controlled interim government was never impartial, the administration they set up was never impartial, the Election Commission they set up was never impartial, the condition, which the BNP was reduced to, was not impartial, and so, de facto, the election cannot be called free, fair, credible or acceptable. For two years, the whole country, under emergency rules, was turned into a big prison, where the evil Axis and its collaborators ruled. Actually, the evil Axis hijacked the election of 22 January 2007, by conspiracy and by force, and delivered the election of 29 December 2008, after a ruthless and sordid political engineering spanning over two years. The target was the destruction of the nationalist force within the BNP and, though the evil Axis has managed to defeat it for the time being, it would not be for long. Nationalist forces are like a Phoenix, which regenerates itself whenever hurt by a foe. The people of Bangladesh will never surrender to the domination and plunder of the evil Axis. A network of political resistance throughout the country is expected to develop soon.

The US and their allies installed the governments of al-Maliki, Karzai, Musharraf, Zardari, etc. They have now installed the government of Hasina, which is likely to be a puppet government of India, supported by the US, their allies and their rubber stamp, the UN, as India is a strategic ally of the US. Hasina, as reported in the Ananda Bazar Potrika on 31 December 2008, already made a phone call to the Foreign Minister of India Pronab Mukherjee requesting him to be present at the oath taking ceremony of her next government. She said, "Dada, you will have to come to participate in the oath taking ceremony (of my government) with Boudi." Whether her political Dada (older brother) and Boudi (older brothers wife) attend the ceremony or not, Hasina has unmistakably given her elated signal of allegiance to the Indian Foreign Minister.

So, where are we and what do we do?

With the election as it was concluded, the political control of Bangladesh has gone to the evil Axis and they will expect the government to be a puppet on a string. But the people of Bangladesh will be extra vigilant to see if any of their national interests are jeopardized or compromised or sold out. For example, in order to highlight an agenda of the evil Axis, Hasina has already talked about a South Asian Task Force to control terrorism. This would be a ploy for a military intervention. In 2003, Bhutan launched a joint military operation with India to flush out ULFA, but since then Indian army has been stationed there permanently, with Bhutan reduced to an Indian dependency. I think it would be quite appropriate here to warn the government of Hasina, and its supporter the evil Axis, that if there is any attempt against the independence and sovereignty of Bangladesh, then the valiant people of Bangladesh will stand up in resistance in whatever capacity and in whatever way they can. The unjust Indian interests in Bangladesh are well known, but the evil Axis must also know the just national interests of Bangladesh. The evil Axis has already been defeated in Iraq and Afghanistan they will be defeated in Bangladesh too! The people of the world will certainly defeat the imperialists and the hegemonists!

http://www.bangladesh-web.com/view.php?hidRecord=239355

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SurvivoR

Vinod2070 said:


> Asking Bangladesh not to shelter terrorists or Indian separatist leaders does not amount to this. They are free to do anything as long as it does not amount to terrorism or supporting the separatist elements in India.
> 
> The Indian interference in Bangladesh is not even a fraction of the Pakistani interference in Afghanistan where you installed the Taliban that took away all rights of the common Afghans and made it into a medieval joyless country of bigot terrorists.
> 
> Even now you can see almost every other Pakistani trying to dictate what is acceptable and not acceptable for Afghanistan to do!



 You were not asking them not to shelter terrorists rather you were bullying by saying BD can only survive if it listens to India.

Keep aside Pakistan-Afghanistan issue for some relevent thread. 
Afghanistan has been and is battle ground where countries from arround the world are amassed whereas there is no such thing about BD so India does not have any right to interfere in BD.


----------



## SurvivoR

MBI Munshi said:


> I think that several hundred copies will reach Pakistan soon. I think the best way to get a copy is to get in touch with Ahmed Quraishi or Dr. Pervaiz Iqbal Cheema. They will be working out the logistics of distribution in Pakistan.
> 
> Thanks for your interest.



Thanks. I think for that i have to ask a common friend of ours to get me one from Ahmed or Mr Cheema.


----------



## Vinod2070

MBI Munshi said:


> Bangladeshis did not vote for India they voted for Tk.10 rice, employment and cheap fertilizer. We will see the reaction when AL cannot deliver.



But isn't AL known to be pro-India? If people vote for it, it means people want better relations with India besides good governance and fulfillment all those poll planks.

I think you were claiming that it is a RAW conspiracy to get AL elected in these polls. You still stand by that? Is it possible for RAW to ensure such an overwhelming majority for their proteges in an election universally called free and fair!


----------



## Prodigy17

Vinod2070 said:


> Asking Bangladesh not to shelter terrorists or Indian separatist leaders does not amount to this. They are free to do anything as long as it does not amount to terrorism or supporting the separatist elements in India.
> 
> The Indian interference in Bangladesh is not even a fraction of the Pakistani interference in Afghanistan where you installed the Taliban that took away all rights of the common Afghans and made it into a medieval joyless country of bigot terrorists.
> 
> Even now you can see almost every other Pakistani trying to dictate what is acceptable and not acceptable for Afghanistan to do!



Nice try....... when you run out of ideas, divert every thread to taliban and afghanistan because that is the agenda you are here to propagate. Lets stick to the topic of the thread, shall we????? "Indian hagemonic designs" to put it succinctly......

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Vinod2070

SurvivoR said:


> You were not asking them not to shelter terrorists *rather you were bullying by saying BD can only survive if it listens to India.*



I think you got it wrong. I said it will help them to grow economically faster if they have good relations with India. Antagonizing a large and growing neighbor would be counterproductive.

This does not amount to saying the highlighted part!



SurvivoR said:


> Keep aside Pakistan-Afghanistan issue for some relevent thread.
> Afghanistan has been and is battle ground where countries from arround the world are amassed whereas there is no such thing about BD so India does not have any right to interfere in BD.



Wow. You are actually condemning the Afghans to eternal interference as a right for all countries! Unbelievable!

I think no country should interfere in the other country's internal matters. As long as _the internal matter_ stays internal.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BanglaBhoot

Vinod2070 said:


> But isn't AL known to be pro-India? If people vote for it, it means people want better relations with India besides good governance and fulfillment all those poll planks.
> 
> I think you were claiming that it is a RAW conspiracy to get AL elected in these polls. You still stand by that? Is it possible for RAW to ensure such an overwhelming majority for their proteges in an election universally called free and fair!



I think you will find that hunger trumps ideology any day. When AL cannot deliver then we will get back to ideology again since being a friend of India does no good for BD. Sheikh Mujib was a great friend of India but that did prevent famine in the country which killed 3 million people.


----------



## Vinod2070

Prodigy17 said:


> Nice try....... when you run out of ideas, divert every thread to taliban and afghanistan because that is the agenda you are here to propagate. Lets stick to the topic of the thread, shall we????? Indian hagemonic designs to put it succinctly......



No running out of ideas here. Just putting the shoe on the other foot.

I see that it hurt.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BanglaBhoot

Vinod2070 said:


> I said it will help them to grow economically faster if they have good relations with India. Antagonizing a large and growing neighbor would be counterproductive.



I think you will find there were higher rates of growth under administrations that were wary and distant to India.


----------



## Prodigy17

> *Why not write a book on development and positives of own country.*





> *Good to see that someone is making fame bashing India in the country where Chunky Pandey was a sensation*!





> *Wrong thinking. Bangladesh can only develop in co-operation with India. There is no other way*





> *you are too small to even look at India much less putting it in it's place*



This pretty much concludes the hidustani thinking towards neighboring countries in general and BD in particular......... Bullies running berserk.....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SurvivoR

Vinod2070 said:


> I think you got it wrong. I said it will help them to grow economically faster if they have good relations with India. Antagonizing a large and growing neighbor would be counterproductive.
> 
> This does not amount to saying the highlighted part!.



You certainly did not sound like that in that post but were trying to bully Munshi and other Bangladeshis like him NOT to write truth about Indian designs against Bangladesh. It is a bitter truth that RAW has tried to create LTTE like monster in shape of HuJI to carry out terror in Bangladesh so that Muslim organizations can be blamed for that. 
It is also a truth that RAW is still itching to dominate Bangladeshis the way India wants to but time has changed alot since 71.

Now Bangladeshis are speaking up about Indian designs against BD.





> Wow. You are actually condemning the Afghans to eternal interference as a right for all countries! Unbelievable!.


 
Piece of your delussioned imagination and i do not wish to derail the thread like you so stay on topic.



> I think no country should interfere in the other country's internal matters. As long as _the internal matter_ stays internal.



Agreed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Prodigy17

Vinod2070 said:


> No running out of ideas here. Just putting the shoe on the other foot.
> 
> I see that it hurt.



On the contrary, it is very obvious who Mr Munshi has hurt and exposed by his book. Truth does hurt those who try to avoid the truth by putting their head in the sand.


----------



## Vinod2070

MBI Munshi said:


> *I think you will find that hunger trumps ideology any day.* When AL cannot deliver then we will get back to ideology again since being a friend of India does no good for BD. Sheikh Mujib was a great friend of India but that did prevent famine in the country which killed 3 million people.



The world is a lot less into ideologies today in the post cold war phase. It is all about economics now. And being on the right side of your big neighbors can only help.

I don't see what is so ideological about being antagonistic to the country that liberated you anyway!

I didn't know about the 3 million figure post 1971. Sad to know that. Why didn't the world (especially the Muslim world) come to your help in such a calamity?

I know that there was a large scale cyclone just before the 1971 events with large casualties and many Bangladeshis blamed the West Pakistani establishment of negligence in the aftermath resulting in more casualties than necessary.


----------



## Vinod2070

MBI Munshi said:


> I think you will find there were higher rates of growth under administrations that were wary and distant to India.



Care to give data for this? Otherwise there is no basis to believe this.


----------



## Vinod2070

Prodigy17 said:


> *Truth does hurt those who try to avoid the truth by putting their head in the sand.*



Can't agree more.

I suspect we differ slightly on whose head is firmly in the sand though.


----------



## Prodigy17

Vinod2070 said:


> Can't agree more.
> 
> I suspect we differ slightly on whose head is firmly in the sand though.



And thats O.K as long as we know which thread we are on.....


----------



## BanglaBhoot

Vinod2070 said:


> The world is a lot less into ideologies today in the post cold war phase. It is all about economics now. And being on the right side of your big neighbors can only help.
> 
> I don't see what is so ideological about being antagonistic to the country that liberated you anyway!
> 
> I didn't know about the 3 million figure post 1971. Sad to know that. Why didn't the world (especially the Muslim world) come to your help in such a calamity?
> 
> I know that there was a large scale cyclone just before the 1971 events with large casualties and many Bangladeshis blamed the West Pakistani establishment of negligence in the aftermath resulting in more casualties than necessary.



With the global financial crisis I think ideologies are going to make a come back. As for India helping us you should read my book and then you will know what really happened. 

The reason why the Muslim world did not help us was because we were too close to India and the USSR.

Yes before 1971 there was a massive cyclone and the West Pakistanis were blamed. When the famine came there was no one to blame except Sheikh Mujib.


----------



## BanglaBhoot

Vinod2070 said:


> Care to give data for this? Otherwise there is no basis to believe this.




During the last BNP government the average growth rate was 6-6.5&#37;. This was never matched under an AL government. Instead the AL government nearly bankrupted us.


----------



## idune

Vinod2070 said:


> Care to give data for this? Otherwise there is no basis to believe this.



You are here making tall suggestion on how Bangladesh should submit to indian hegemony and how antagonized you and your coutry are because Bangaldesh not only refused to do that but also dispise indian attitude.

Now you are so miserably trying to make Bangladeshi election about a mandate on submission (indian idea of "friendship") to india. Bangladeshi people has lot more important things to consider than indian. BUT thanks for reconfirming indian wishes and agenda on influencing this Awami govt to submit to indian hegemony.

As I said before, more vindication for book like this and a demand of the time.

Your interfering attitude on Bangladeshi political and internal policy are not welcome but learn more before making demand here.

During BNP rule Bangladesh attined highest growth in country history 6.8&#37;.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ahmeddsid

Nobody said that BD should submit to India, But the way some are talking, it seems India is the root cause of all Problems for BD. Maybe India should have sat quiet and sent away all the refugees in the 70s rather than care for them and let BD still be under Pakistan! and I thought Indira Gandhi was the Greatest Politician ever! ha! 

I know the Majority of Bangladeshis Like India and want better relations with us. It is some educated people, who in the guise of Nationalism want BD to go back to the Pre 71 Era!!!! Sadly for them, there are other educated people in BD who wont let them do so, so they bring up false claims that the Election is rigged etc. Basically its the Bangladeshis outside BD who want War with India, because they will be in the West enjoying the fruits of Modern Life while their brethren suffer the Wars consequences and live under the rule of Mislead Islamists!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BanglaBhoot

ahmeddsid said:


> Nobody said that BD should submit to India, But the way some are talking, it seems India is the root cause of all Problems for BD. Maybe India should have sat quiet and sent away all the refugees in the 70s rather than care for them and let BD still be under Pakistan! and I thought Indira Gandhi was the Greatest Politician ever! ha!
> 
> I know the Majority of Bangladeshis Like India and want better relations with us. It is some educated people, who in the guise of Nationalism want BD to go back to the Pre 71 Era!!!! Sadly for them, there are other educated people in BD who wont let them do so, so they bring up false claims that the Election is rigged etc. Basically its the Bangladeshis outside BD who want War with India, because they will be in the West enjoying the fruits of Modern Life while their brethren suffer the Wars consequences and live under the rule of Mislead Islamists!!



The people of Bangladesh need to be educated about the true face of India. My book covers many issues that have never been revealed in Bangladesh. Let people decide for themselves based on the information available on how much to trust India. If the interpretation and information I have given is wrong then the book will be easy to denounce and in the end worth nothing. However, for the last 2 years there has not been one single response or criticism of the book or its contents.


----------



## idune

ahmeddsid said:


> Nobody said that BD should submit to India, But the way some are talking, it seems India is the root cause of all Problems for BD. Maybe India should have sat quiet and sent away all the refugees in the 70s rather than care for them and let BD still be under Pakistan! and I thought Indira Gandhi was the Greatest Politician ever! ha!
> 
> I know the Majority of Bangladeshis Like India and want better relations with us. It is some educated people, who in the guise of Nationalism want BD to go back to the Pre 71 Era!!!! Sadly for them, there are other educated people in BD who wont let them do so, so they bring up false claims that the Election is rigged etc. Basically its the Bangladeshis outside BD who want War with India, because they will be in the West enjoying the fruits of Modern Life while their brethren suffer the Wars consequences and live under the rule of Mislead Islamists!!



You have not said anything new than circular logic your countryman already stated here and elsewhere. On top of it you just introduced yourself with sheer ignorance about Bangladeshis that I would leave it for laugh.

Thanks for informing us that fundamentalist driven india is planning to wage war on Bangladesh because of Muslim majority population. "Islamists" is just label used by india. What was the execuse in Srilanka and waging war using LTTE. What about in Nepal - different label but same indian goal of hegemony. Its not as easy to score gain using indian circular logic anymore, get a drift.

Good that you validated the point that indian can not, would not and refused to think beyond the boxed world they live in. Perhaps its better that way...


----------



## ahmeddsid

i rest my case, I cannot argue in a a thread where people are hell bent on distorting Indias Intentions! Atleast the Bangladeshi People I know in Real life are not so hell bent!


----------



## BanglaBhoot

ahmeddsid said:


> i rest my case, I cannot argue in a a thread where people are hell bent on distorting Indias Intentions! Atleast the Bangladeshi People I know in Real life are not so hell bent!



How do you know what I have written is a distortion? Have you read the book?


----------



## ahmeddsid

MBI Munshi said:


> How do you know what I have written is a distortion? Have you read the book?


was not talking about ur book basically, I am an avid reader, since I am a writer too, a Screenwriter. I will read your book and then comment on it. without reading I cant say anything. I was talking about the mentality of BD citizens here on this forum basically. God Speed


----------



## beetel

ahmeddsid said:


> Nobody said that BD should submit to India, But the way some are talking, it seems India is the root cause of all Problems for BD. Maybe India should have sat quiet and sent away all the refugees in the 70s rather than care for them and let BD still be under Pakistan! and I thought Indira Gandhi was the Greatest Politician ever! ha!
> 
> I know the Majority of Bangladeshis Like India and want better relations with us. It is some educated people, who in the guise of Nationalism want BD to go back to the Pre 71 Era!!!! Sadly for them, there are other educated people in BD who wont let them do so, so they bring up false claims that the Election is rigged etc. Basically its the Bangladeshis outside BD who want War with India, because they will be in the West enjoying the fruits of Modern Life while their brethren suffer the Wars consequences and live under the rule of Mislead Islamists!!



I hope
I hope we never had Indira as pm
I hope we never risked our security for someones freedom
I hope the guns and bombs which are still directed at us are busy to correct their own people..

ahmed sid
You know
what would have been result if ...my hopes became true...

we have not only faced that war,we absorbed all shockwaves aftermath and still doing it..

And all these for above people


----------



## ahmeddsid

beetel said:


> I hope
> I hope we never had Indira as pm
> I hope we never risked our security for someones freedom
> I hope the guns and bombs which are still directed at us are busy to correct their own people..
> 
> ahmed sid
> You know
> what would have been result if ...my hopes became true...
> 
> we have not only faced that war,we absorbed all shockwaves aftermath and still doing it..
> 
> And all these for above people


well sambhavame yuge yuge, whatever has happened is for the Good, Whatever is happening is for the Good and Whatever will happen is for the GOOD!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## leonblack08

*India helped Bangladesh a lot to gain freedom.*

No doubt on that from my part.

I won't comment on the intention of India during 1971.

But since then what they have been doing?
Helping Chakma insurgents in CHT,the Shanti bahini was equipped with indian arms,supplied by RAW off course.This are not allegations,but proved statement.

Farakka barrage turning some parts of Bangladesh into desert,even in some part of India Farakka barrage is the causing problems.It will soon turn into ecological disaster.Indian Govt. is doing nothing although repeated protests by BD govts.The construction of the Barrage is illegal as it is built on an International river.
India will get a taste of their own medicine when the Chinese will built Dams on Tibbet.

*BSF killing BD people.*I don't want to talk anymore about this as so much have already been told yet the killing and raping continues.

The latest trend is to blame Bangladeshis for immigrating and being involved in terrorist acts.These are only allegations.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ahmeddsid

leonblack08 said:


> *India helped Bangladesh a lot to gain freedom.*
> 
> No doubt on that from my part.
> 
> I won't comment on the intention of India during 1971.
> 
> But since then what they have been doing?
> Helping Chakma insurgents in CHT,the Shanti bahini was equipped with indian arms,supplied by RAW off course.This are not allegations,but proved statement.
> 
> Farakka barrage turning some parts of Bangladesh into desert,even in some part of India Farakka barrage is the causing problems.It will soon turn into ecological disaster.Indian Govt. is doing nothing although repeated protests by BD govts.The construction of the Barrage is illegal as it is built on an International river.
> India will get a taste of their own medicine when the Chinese will built Dams on Tibbet.
> 
> *BSF killing BD people.*I don't want to talk anymore about this as so much have already been told yet the killing and raping continues.
> 
> The latest trend is to blame Bangladeshis for immigrating and being involved in terrorist acts.These are only allegations.


Immigrants are not the issue brother, Illegal Immigrants are the issue, just check out the streets of delhi, I am not blaming these poor people coming in search of a better life, But it has been proved by the GOI beyond doubt of terrorist activities in BD and the Govt of BD has taken steps recently and even handed over some people to India.


----------



## leonblack08

ahmeddsid said:


> Immigrants are not the issue brother, Illegal Immigrants are the issue, just check out the streets of delhi, I am not blaming these poor people coming in search of a better life, But it has been proved by the GOI beyond doubt of terrorist activities in BD and the Govt of BD has taken steps recently and even handed over some people to India.



Illegal immigration will occur when neighbouring country is better off.Like Mexico and USA.I think Salma Hayek was also an illegal immigrat to USA,correct me if I am wrong.

To curb it you are building walls,ok.Then why does BSF shoots people from Bangladesh and often enters BD territory and takes BD women??
The conflict in 2001 occured due to BSF and Indian Army's misadventures.And the Indian media systematically blamed it on BD.

These reasons are enough to cause resentment in BD against Indian govts and army *BUT NOT AGAINST ITS PEOPLE*.We share relatively common culture and many Indians have origins in Bangladesh and vice-versa.


----------



## leonblack08

This is a BDR outpost.Look at the markings on the wall.




The Bangla written is a motto,which says "ONE SHOT,ONE ENEMY".

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ahmeddsid

dont know about Salma Hayek, she is latina that much I know. Well its in BDs interest that India Prospers so that it can Prosper with india and not Destabilise it. right? Anyways hope the relationship gets better and keeps getting better!


----------



## leonblack08

ahmeddsid said:


> dont know about Salma Hayek, she is latina that much I know. Well its in BDs interest that India Prospers so that it can Prosper with india and not Destabilise it. right? Anyways hope the relationship gets better and keeps getting better!



Yes,Let's hope peace prevails everywhere.


----------



## beetel

leonblack08 said:


> *India helped Bangladesh a lot to gain freedom.*
> 
> No doubt on that from my part.
> 
> I won't comment on the intention of India during 1971.
> 
> But since then what they have been doing?
> Helping Chakma insurgents in CHT,the Shanti bahini was equipped with indian arms,supplied by RAW off course.This are not allegations,but proved statement.
> 
> Farakka barrage turning some parts of Bangladesh into desert,even in some part of India Farakka barrage is the causing problems.It will soon turn into ecological disaster.Indian Govt. is doing nothing although repeated protests by BD govts.The construction of the Barrage is illegal as it is built on an International river.
> India will get a taste of their own medicine when the Chinese will built Dams on Tibbet.
> 
> *BSF killing BD people.*I don't want to talk anymore about this as so much have already been told yet the killing and raping continues.
> 
> The latest trend is to blame Bangladeshis for immigrating and being involved in terrorist acts.These are only allegations.



You have mentioned three points..
How can BSF kill BD people unless they tried to immigrate..?are they attacking in your own territerry..?
Your second and third points are contradictory..
We are listening in recent days about that terrorist act.?
If it is fictional than so good..If not then point to be worried..


you have only two countries sharing the border and almost 90% of those with India..As a country one will have hundreds of problems to cope with but at the end countries ultimate welfare will take prime position..There may be conflict whenever mutual interest comes in to picture..We have hundreds of problem with china that doesnt mean we are anti china..Because we know where our national interest lies..You people should be smart atleast at this stage and should concentrate on development...because so far you have inherited a peacefull nation and there is a lot much you can do...


----------



## leonblack08

beetel said:


> You have mentioned three points..
> How can BSF kill BD people unless they tried to immigrate..?are they attacking in your own territerry..?




Yes sometimes they are entering into BD territory .Like in 2001,but that case was clinically oppressed by the Indian Media.Where they claimed BD army and BDR attacked India.But actually the truth is that,Jawans of Indian army was also among the deads.It was confirmed by their uniform.Moreover,most Indian casualities was caused by public wrath rather than BDR fire.They were killed inside BD territory.

Just google "BSF killing Bangladeshis" you will find lot of material about BSF's human rights violation.


----------



## rubyjackass

MBI Munshi said:


> How do you know what I have written is a distortion? Have you read the book?


Actually when you said HUJI is working for RAW, it beats common sense. Thats enough to spawn credibility issues.
I am reading the link you gave.
Is the content exactly the same as the second edition ppl here mention?
Or is the new edition a significant revision?


----------



## Vinod2070

MBI Munshi said:


> The people of Bangladesh need to be educated about the true face of India. My book covers many issues that have never been revealed in Bangladesh. Let people decide for themselves based on the information available on how much to trust India. If the interpretation and information I have given is wrong then the book will be easy to denounce and in the end worth nothing. However, for the last 2 years there has not been one single response or criticism of the book or its contents.



I read your online book at a glance. I don't agree with most of the contents and think it is alarmist.

But still a good effort on your part. My compliments.

Regarding the fact that no one has denounced it, the reason could well be that few people know about it or give it the importance to try to rebut the points raised. That may well change.


----------



## Vinod2070

idune said:


> You are here making tall suggestion on how Bangladesh should submit to indian hegemony and how antagonized you and your coutry are because Bangaldesh not only refused to do that but also dispise indian attitude.
> 
> Now you are so miserably trying to make Bangladeshi election about a mandate on submission (indian idea of "friendship") to india. Bangladeshi people has lot more important things to consider than indian. BUT thanks for reconfirming indian wishes and agenda on influencing this Awami govt to submit to indian hegemony.
> 
> As I said before, more vindication for book like this and a demand of the time.
> 
> Your interfering attitude on Bangladeshi political and internal policy are not welcome but learn more before making demand here.
> 
> During BNP rule Bangladesh attined highest growth in country history 6.8%.





MBI Munshi said:


> During the last BNP government the average growth rate was 6-6.5%. This was never matched under an AL government. Instead the AL government nearly bankrupted us.



I would certainly expect you guys to know that it was a period of high tide that lifted all boats. Even Africa had a high growth rate during this period.

You have to see the performance in good times and bad to make a meaningful comparison.


----------



## BanglaBhoot

rubyjackass said:


> Actually when you said HUJI is working for RAW, it beats common sense. Thats enough to spawn credibility issues.
> I am reading the link you gave.
> Is the content exactly the same as the second edition ppl here mention?
> Or is the new edition a significant revision?



The thesis is pretty much the same but it is a significant revision on the first edition. Everything has been redone for the second edition.


----------



## idune

beetel said:


> You have mentioned three points..
> How can BSF kill BD people unless they tried to immigrate..?are they attacking in your own territerry..?
> Your second and third points are contradictory..
> We are listening in recent days about that terrorist act.?
> If it is fictional than so good..If not then point to be worried..
> ..



Thats the boxed indian mentality I have mentioned before. Indians have no clue or pretending what had GOI and their intel/security forces are doing inside Bangladesh and elsewhere. Indian media created that boxed world and indians are happy living in it. 

There are more than half a million illegal indians in Bangladesh (by conservative estimates) who are staying, working illegally and illegally transferring money to india. There were many report on them and are great security risk. You can see them everywhere in Dhaka, Chittagong and elsewhere from illegal medical practice, shops and taxi drivers etc. With indian influenced Awami govt in place now, number of illegal indian expected grow exponentially in Bangladesh. 


Myth of Bangladeshis illegal immigrants and their imaginary numbers has been exposed many times over. India is not an economic Disneyland that Bangladeshis will be flocking there. Just being Bengali speaking Muslims do not automatically making them Bangladeshi but unfortunately that&#8217;s the MYTH indian media created and indians in their boxed world so consumed.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## M_Saint

Vinod2070 said:


> I would certainly expect you guys to know that it was a period of high tide that lifted all boats. Even Africa had a high growth rate during this period.
> 
> You have to see the performance in good times and bad to make a meaningful comparison.


While your comments are true in pribciple, AL has tried to pick the slice from the good-timing- pies twice as well but horribly failed in both 72-75 & 96-01 eras. And only fools or contained/defenceless people give in to choor, daku, rapists more than twice.


----------



## M_Saint

MBI Munshi said:


> Bangladeshis did not vote for India they voted for Tk.10 rice, employment and cheap fertilizer. We will see the reaction when AL cannot deliver.


The notion of AL's sailing on power by its promise for providing TK 10 P/KG rice isn't fully true either and I'm surprised that an intelligent chap like you can't recognize that. AL has come to power simply because the so-called WOT nexus has supported it. The process of bringing AL back to power started from the first day of the last BNP's tenure and it was schemed for years to have 28th OCT, 06's SHOCK & OWE to shape it up. Then many dramas were played, deceptions were multiplied and forces were used to have enemy of mankind's student in power, period. 

BTW AL's common practice of KILL BY MILLIONS(AMAR DESH PUBLICATIONS, AMAR DESH PUBLICATIONS) THEN GET AWAY BY LYING BILLIONS HAS ALREADY BEEN STARTED.


----------



## BanglaBhoot

M_Saint said:


> The notion of AL's sailing on power by its promise for providing TK 10 P/KG rice isn't fully true either and I'm surprised that an intelligent chap like you can't recognize that. AL has come to power simply because the so-called WOT nexus has supported it. The process of bringing AL back to power started from the first day of the last BNP's tenure and it was schemed for years to have 28th OCT, 06's SHOCK & OWE to shape it up. Then many dramas were played, deceptions were multiplied and forces were used to have enemy of mankind's student in power, period.
> 
> BTW AL's common practice of KILL BY MILLIONS(AMAR DESH PUBLICATIONS, AMAR DESH PUBLICATIONS) THEN GET AWAY BY LYING BILLIONS HAS ALREADY BEEN STARTED.



While I agree to some extent with your view I do not think that Gen. Moin and others were that intelligent to carry out such a complicated plan. They changed plan about 4 times during the last 2 years. Only after they failed to do anything they decided to bring the AL into power. 

There is an advantage in holding AL to its promises. Now they will have to deliver and deliver they must.

Yes the lying by the AL has started but the people have least patience.


----------



## M_Saint

MBI Munshi said:


> While I agree to some extent with your view I do not think that Gen. Moin and others were that intelligent to carry out such a complicated plan. They changed plan about 4 times during the last 2 years. Only after they failed to do anything they decided to bring the AL into power.
> 
> There is an advantage in holding AL to its promises. Now they will have to deliver and deliver they must.
> 
> Yes the lying by the AL has started but the people have least patience.


Thanks for pin-pointing the issues and it is good to see you are on the top of this subject. BTW me saying *The process of bringing AL back to power started from the first day of the last BNP's tenure and it was schemed for years to have 28th OCT, 06's SHOCK & OWE to shape it up *is actually meant for bringing any Anti-Islamic party. IND being the prime schemer and making US to allow taking MUA gangs ride, it has masterfully choreographed, hold its nerve, meticulously planed and ruthlessly executed the SNATCHING BANGLADESH drama. I must say IND/RAWs success in OPERATION BANGLADESH is second to none in human history. It is by far more complicated but has seen light at the end than any other intelligent out fits one IMO. I also agree with you that MUA gang doesnt have intelligence for drawing such Multi-Layered, hydra-attributed and sheer-deceptive plan but at the end he has also got what he wanted. Now I must say ISI is nothing compare to RAW, MOSSAD, especially in BDs context. BRAVO RAWers! you guys deserved to be named as the best students of Chanakya. Furthermore by maneuvering so clandestinely, IND has taught US a great lesson on how to win a country of 170 millions without firing a single shot IMHO. 

Right before 1/11. 07, I read a comment of a researcher in BDMILITARY on WAR PARTYs prime beneficiary in our country, INDs grand scheme of snatching power away from BNP, JI for ever and in my hindsight I felt the same. Now seeing BNPs 29 seats in parliament, I think it is on the verge of having Muslim Leagues fate. And AL goons current BNP cleansing mission further fits in that case. So, Zainul Abedins revelation of RAW's enormity in BD land is absolutely right and given the geographic proximity, our homogenous ness and ALs greed for power; IND can impose slavery on us by its wish. I shiver by foreseeing that HINDUS backed up by ALers are raping my sisters like they have been doing for years on Kashmiri women and curse all AL bastards, their traitor leader Sheik Haramjada, Bibi Hasina, MUA, DGFI, Shushils along with terror Altaf of MQM. 

Finally you are saying that public will be impatient soon by ALs broken promise but would AL care for that? I see ALers mission on cleansing BNP, JI is just to pre-empt public revolt in near future and get depressed by anticipating their grips on power for a long time. But always pray to Almighty that HE saves the humanity from the RAW, MOSSAD jalims, amin.


----------



## BanglaBhoot

I agree with you that the plan from the end of BNP tenure was to bring a pro-Indian government to power. The method was, however, never very precise and the plan kept changing with sometimes RAW winning and sometimes some other group. In the end the RAW plan won. 

I have also heard from some informed sources that there is a well orchestrated plan of assassinations of leading anti-Indian elements. The killing seems to have already started but more needs to be verified. 

I also agree with you that the ISI is no where near RAW. The main weakness of ISI is the media and propaganda. I think they have very little investment in this area or on how to use it properly. The BNP also suffers from a serious weakness in the media which they did nothing about during their 5 year rule.


----------



## M_Saint

MBI Munshi said:


> I agree with you that the plan from the end of BNP tenure was to bring a pro-Indian government to power. The method was, however, never very precise and the plan kept changing with sometimes RAW winning and sometimes some other group. In the end the RAW plan won.
> 
> I have also heard from some informed sources that there is a well orchestrated plan of assassinations of leading anti-Indian elements. The killing seems to have already started but more needs to be verified.
> 
> I also agree with you that the ISI is no where near RAW. The main weakness of ISI is the media and propaganda. I think they have very little investment in this area or on how to use it properly. The BNP also suffers from a serious weakness in the media which they did nothing about during their 5 year rule.



The method wasn't precise because BNP+JI's hard work over the years drew down Indian influence in many Governmental areas, although its dalal's deep infiltration went on by higher space with more vigor in Hasina's tenure. Time laps and JI+shibir's visibility in everywhere alongside with BNP made it impossible for RAW or any other anti-Islamic intelligent outfit's to have exact, definitive means to have its desirous end. So, THE EMERGENCY HEDGE was brilliantly bought and the experimental process of imposing slavery on 170 million genepueges was pursued subsequently. 

Your info is correct and this is how it will work,

You probably know that IND/RAW's main enemies are JI's leaders and they will be tried in special court (REGULAR JUDICIAL PROCESS WON'T BE FOLLOWED AND PROCESS WILL BE MANIPULATED LIKE SADDAMS CASE) in Kangaroo style and the entire top bras will be guilty as war criminals. In last few years RAW's agents already manufactured evidences to make them guilty. Their true position will not be understood by masses and people won't cry for them either. Everyone will go with their lives afterwards but the progress of Islamic clock will be turned back for decades.


Yes ISI's main lack is in mastering propaganda. E PAK was lost primarily because of it IMO. Ayub's philosophy of showering economic improvements without balancing with propaganda was also followed by BNP, JI and we saw the similar outcome again. English's PR mastery-tactic was rightly picked up by the Babus of KOLKATA and Bankim Chandra, Iswar Chandra Gupta etc created precedence for this generation of Bengali nationalists. 

Side Note- Did you notice the novice ness of the ministers of Hasina cabinet? IMO that also fitted with Indian plans of black mailing BDeshi nation and making slavery facile.


----------



## BanglaBhoot

M_Saint said:


> Side Note- Did you notice the novice ness of the ministers of Hasina cabinet? IMO that also fitted with Indian plans of black mailing BDeshi nation and making slavery facile.



There are more RAW faces in this cabinet then ever before. These are the most prominent. 

AK Khandaker
Dilip Barua
Sohail Taj
G.M. Quader

You might be able to add a few more. 

Both the ISI and DGFI suffer from lack of expertise in information warfare or propaganda. That is why neither is a match for RAW.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BanglaBhoot

*Sunshine in Bangladesh *

It is a mistake to believe that the large anti-India constituency in Bangladesh has disappeared with the return of Sheikh Hasina to power at the head of a 12-party alliance led by Awami League. India should avoid embarrassing her by periodically recalling what a great friend of India she is. Also blaming Bangladesh at this point of time for the infiltration and terrorist activities could prove to be counter-productive to India's long-term security interests. Instead we should focus attention on two critical aspects of border security - riverine terrain and topography of villages which tend to spill into each other's territory, say the authors

After the anger and pain caused by the Mumbai attacks last November two successive events have brought some cheer to India. First was the defeat of the separatist forces in Kashmir polls and then came the news that the 'pro-India' Awami League has swept the Bangladesh parliamentary polls. The poll outcome from Kashmir was on expected lines; Awami League's landslide win surprised political observers in and outside Bangladesh.

The open enthusiasm coupled with a sense of relief shown in India over the Bangla result is perhaps justified as it marks a 'positive' change from the patently anti-India policies followed by the previous civilian regime headed by Begum Khalida Zia. Her Bangladesh National Party (BNP) is totally shaken by its near rout in the 300-member Parliament (National Assembly) of Bangladesh.

And a sullen Khalida Zia could well spoil everyone's party. She has already declared a 'war' by rejecting the poll verdict as being rigged. Her allegation sounds vacuous when nearly everybody, including the large number of international observers who were present during the 29th December ballot, say that the elections were free and fair. Some say they were the fairest elections in Bangladesh in many years.

But that will not necessarily encourage Khalida Zia from reviewing her 'verdict'. Her intensely bitter and personal enmity with Shaikh Hasina, who heads the victorious Awami League, is such. It could also be because she expects her rival to initiate probe into the corruption charges against her and her sons, even though Hasina has ruled out any vindictive action. Anyone who counsels her to take a more 'positive' view of things runs the risk of being rebuffed by the Begum whose late husband presided over the destiny of the country as its president.

What should be receiving more attention in India is perhaps not Hasina's victory but how the 'history' will unfold itself with street violence designed to immobilise the new government about to be resumed with Begum Zia in the lead. That will be bad news for not just Bangladesh, which has just seen the end of two years of indirect military rule, but also for India. Delhi's expectations rest on the hope that Shaikh Hasina will be firmly in the saddle for her five-year term, counter opposition attempts to paralyse her government and act against terrorists operating from its soil against our north-east.

The next few weeks will therefore be crucial and require close monitoring by India to gauge the public mood in Bangladesh. India's hopes of restoring good neighbourly relations with its eastern neighbour will suffer a great deal if the BNP again works up its anti-India rhetoric to instil a fear among ordinary Bangladeshis about India preparing to 'take over' their 'Sonar Bangla'. One immediate effect of the BNP campaign would be that the Awami League would be stymied by the charge that it is not patriotic enough if it extends an overly hand of friendship to India and offers to sort out through dialogue all problems to each other's satisfaction.

In the circumstances it might be better if India does not embarrass the Awami League by periodically recalling what a great friend of India the party founded by Sheikh Mujibur Rehman has always been. It is a mistake to believe that the large anti-India constituency in Bangladesh has disappeared with the ouster of Begum Zia from power.

A section in Bangladesh, which cuts across party affiliations, is opposed to giving India any 'concessions' - like opening Bangladesh territory for transport of Indian goods from India's northeast to the hinterlands, and offering to sell natural gas to India. As Prime Minister, Begum Zia had successfully moulded public opinion into one of hostility towards India, something akin to Pakistan's. She pursued this policy with such resoluteness that when the Tatas went to her with the proposal to invest billions of dollars-the largest that Bangladesh ever received by way of foreign investment-- she said 'no'. A few expressions of regret over it were indeed heard in Bangladesh but not from the majority in the country.

The 'India factor' occupies a prominent place in the Opposition space in Bangladesh. In fact, as Khaleda Zia's predecessor in office, Shaikh Hasina herself was not averse to echoing some of the (mostly imaginary) fears about India in the minds of ordinary Bangladeshis. She was quite critical of India on the issue of sharing of Ganga waters. The Indian request for good transit has been pending very long; neither of the Begums has shown willingness to favourably consider the Indian request.

Khaleda Zia, aligned with the religious extreme right, willingly turned a blind eye to the use of Bangladesh territory for terrorist activities against India with ISI's involvement. She used to aggressively reject the oft-repeated charge about Bangladeshi immigrants entering India. But it does not appear that Shaikh Hasina would address these two Indian concerns with utmost urgency and to India's satisfaction, unless she wants to give more powerful ammunition to Begum Zia.

Suffice to say that building up pressure on Shaikh Hasina to take up matters of India's interest in right earnest from day one will not serve any purpose. If Begum Zia queers the political pitch in Bangladesh-and she seems intent upon doing it-Shaikh Hasina's first priority will obviously be preventing the situation from escalating into a chaos of the kind that would invite military intervention.

Indian interests are not going to be served at all if democracy in Bangladesh derails again. If Shaikh Hasina is a friend of India she can be expected to look at India's concerns-but only when it suits her politically. And it may mean months. More so since both the 14-party alliance led by Awami League (AL) and the 4-party coalition of BNP gave primacy to local issues of bread and butter in their manifestos. While Awami League promised a job to one member of every family, BNP bolstered its image with three square meals a day for every individual.

Not that ideological and religious orientation of the two alliances took a back seat during campaigning. Khaleda Zia did not mince words in her promise of pursuing "Islamic values" with hardcore fundamentalist orientation. The Awami League's attraction lies in its Bengali nationalist moorings and reliance on 'spirit of the Liberation War", which still has potent pull in Bangladesh. India also loomed large over electioneering not merely because it is the Big Brother but because, Silchar, Gauwhati, Kolkata, and far away Delhi are magnets not the poor in search of a livelihood. Well that is infiltration by another name and the route adopted by ISI foot soldiers, Lashkar-e-Toiba (LET) and Harkat-ul-Jehadi Islami (HUJI) for targeting India with impunity.

Blaming Bangladesh at this point of time for the infiltration could prove to be counter-productive to India's long-term security interests. Instead we should focus attention on two critical aspects of border security - riverine terrain and topography of villages which tend to spill into each other's territory. Palaniappan Chidambaram should wear his thinking cap to address the issue, which has become a part of PUC (paper under consideration) at his North Block office under successive home ministers of India.

M Rama Rao, -Syndicate Features

Central Chronicle--Column


----------



## M_Saint

MBI Munshi said:


> There are more RAW faces in this cabinet then ever before. These are the most prominent.
> 
> AK Khandaker
> Dilip Barua
> Sohail Taj
> G.M. Quader
> 
> You might be able to add a few more.
> 
> Both the ISI and DGFI suffer from lack of expertise in information warfare or propaganda. That is why neither is a match for RAW.



My, my , my dear God !

Awamy action is so-predictable that anyone sensible and keep eyes, ears open can understand its leader's move but why can't BNP/JI's leaders? And even if they do then why can't they pre-empt it? AL's picking on a Hinduni as 90% Muslim's foreign minister has hinted which direction it would take our beloved country. And the first follow up action of Dipu Moni shows how she has already started to dance in RAW's Jalsha. 


*Moni renews SA task force pledge * 
Wed, Jan 7th, 2009 2:21 pm BdST 


Dhaka, Jan 08 (bndews24.com)Bangladesh's first woman foreign minister Dr Dipu Moni took office Wednesday, and said that Dhaka would work closely with its neighbours to curb terrorism in South Asia. 

"Terrorism has no boundary. Regional cooperation is required to curb terrorism," she told reporters at her foreign ministry office. 

She said her ministry would also work to resolve Bangladesh's maritime dispute with India and Myanmar. 

She called for immediate halt of the Israeli incursion into Gaza. "The killing in Gaza cannot be supported under any circumstances. We want the war to stop and its solution," she said. 

On her first day in office, the minister said she would prefer continuation of Bangladesh's foreign policy unless any decision was found "flawed". 

"We will discuss with our neighbours formation of a regional task force for elimination of terrorism," she said, pointing out the imitative was included in her party's election manifesto. 

"The government will decide what on format the task force will be made." 

The new foreign minister was very optimistic about resolving sea boundaries with New Delhi and Yangon. 

"We hope that any maritime disputes would be settled through discussions with our neignbours," said Dipu Moni, trained as a physician, public health specialist and a lawyer before becoming a politician. 

On trial of war criminals the minister said the government would decide whether it would seek assistance from the United Nations to try the war criminals as pledged by the Awami League. 

Meanwhile, the newly appointed state minister for foreign affairs Hasan Mahmud said Bangladesh needed to associate itself with the economic boom in the East. 

"This is the time for us to be associated with the flows of development and economic boom in South East Asia," said Mahmud. 

She said her ministry would not oppose any policy adopted by the previous BNP government "just for the sake of opposition". 

"It is not our policy that we need to turn down any proposal adopted by the BNP government for opposition's sake. We will continue any initiative for the cause of the country," she told bdnews24.com. 

Moni renews SA task force pledge :: Politics :: bdnews24.com ::


----------



## idune

Dont forget Dipumoni, newly appointed FM. Her wesite boast image with south block who's who Pranab, Manmohan, and Sonia; among others. Only images were not posted with RAW officials.

Her husband Barrister Tawfique Nawaz (Munshi bahi may have details) trustee of TIB and also associated with CPD. Both are anti Bangladeshi entity funded by indo-US nexus. Mr. Nawaz went to EU capitals to convince EU politicians that Bangladesh is a failed state.

.:: Dr. Dipu Moni ::.

One famous statement Dipumoni made today was that her appointment was one the sign of "dindodol" or "change" Awami league was promising. We have no choice but brace ourselves......


----------



## BanglaBhoot

idune said:


> Dont forget Dipumoni, newly appointed FM. Her wesite boast image with south block who's who Pranab, Manmohan, and Sonia; among others. Only images were not posted with RAW officials.
> 
> Her husband Barrister Tawfique Nawaz (Munshi bahi may have details) trustee of TIB and also associated with CPD. Both are anti Bangladeshi entity funded by indo-US nexus. Mr. Nawaz went to EU capitals to convince EU politicians that Bangladesh is a failed state.
> 
> .:: Dr. Dipu Moni ::.
> 
> One famous statement Dipumoni made today was that her appointment was one the sign of "dindodol" or "change" Awami league was promising. We have no choice but brace ourselves......



Dr. Dipu Moni I understand is a medical doctor with a degree from John Hopkins University. How does that qualify her to be foreign minister? It seems a very weak cabinet with few credible people.


----------



## ahmeddsid

MBI Munshi said:


> Dr. Dipu Moni I understand is a medical doctor with a degree from John Hopkins University. How does that qualify her to be foreign minister? It seems a very weak cabinet with few credible people.


what da heck? come on, where is it said that docs cant be ministers??? please this is utter foolishness on ur part to utter these words!
A doctor is better than a Mullah being the Forign minister or whatever!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ahmeddsid

the above point clearly proves Mr Munshi is biased and is no authority to spell foreign relations himself. Who do you think is fit to be a foreign Minister??? A person who has visited many foreign countries??? lol man I thought I should read your book, now no way hoze! If the book has gems in the form of your above thoughts, i am better off reading your comments here. God Speed


----------



## BanglaBhoot

ahmeddsid said:


> what da heck? come on, where is it said that docs cant be ministers??? please this is utter foolishness on ur part to utter these words!
> A doctor is better than a Mullah being the Forign minister or whatever!



My father is a doctor and he has no experience in foreign affairs so why would someone make him foreign minister. She could have been health minister. It seems India needed someone to walk over so Hasina obliged by appointing a novice. Being a foreign minister is no joke and requires different skills and expertise from a medical doctor. Does she have that background?


----------



## BanglaBhoot

ahmeddsid said:


> the above point clearly proves Mr Munshi is biased and is no authority to spell foreign relations himself. Who do you think is fit to be a foreign Minister??? A person who has visited many foreign countries??? lol man I thought I should read your book, now no way hoze! If the book has gems in the form of your above thoughts, i am better off reading your comments here. God Speed



I think my book is 5 grades above your reading and comprehension levels and any attempt by you to read the book might do have serious health consequences for you.


----------



## ahmeddsid

MBI Munshi said:


> My father is a doctor and he has no experience in foreign affairs so why would someone make him foreign minister. She could have been health minister. It seems India needed someone to walk over so Hasina obliged by appointing a novice. Being a foreign minister is no joke and requires different skills and expertise from a medical doctor. Does she have that background?


lol your argument will not stand mr munshi! you just fell into a trap, a trap set up by the words you uttered! Maybe your dad is not capable of becoming a foreign minister, and you are not capable either by the looks of it. So who can be Foriegn Minister???? a person travelling to foreign countries around the world??? lol please accept the fact that you just made a boo boo. 

You could have said, Dipu Moni is a novice hence she may not, again may not be a good choice for FM. How did you equate the Doctor Part? accept it, you made a mistake. It will make you a bigger person to accept mistakes as it takes a bigger man to accept it.


----------



## rubyjackass

Who do you suggest for the position then?


----------



## ahmeddsid

rubyjackass said:


> Who do you suggest for the position then?


Maybe a certain barrister who has written a book! His name starts with an M! 

Mr Munshi please make it clear here why a Doctor cannot be a Foreign Minister!! I am waiting!!


----------



## Kharian_Beast

MBI Munshi said:


> Both the ISI and DGFI suffer from lack of expertise in information warfare or propaganda. That is why neither is a match for RAW.



Sadly this is true, the best posts are given to unqualified people via bribes and connections for ego purposes. Also Pakistan and Bangladesh's intelligence community is minuscule compared to India's.


----------



## BanglaBhoot

ahmeddsid said:


> lol your argument will not stand mr munshi! you just fell into a trap, a trap set up by the words you uttered! Maybe your dad is not capable of becoming a foreign minister, and you are not capable either by the looks of it. So who can be Foriegn Minister???? a person travelling to foreign countries around the world??? lol please accept the fact that you just made a boo boo.
> 
> You could have said, Dipu Moni is a novice hence she may not, again may not be a good choice for FM. How did you equate the Doctor Part? accept it, you made a mistake. It will make you a bigger person to accept mistakes as it takes a bigger man to accept it.



Are you really so dumb? 

Only an unsuccessful doctor has time to do other things. Being a doctor is a full time occupation. Where does someone get the time to learn the crafts of foreign diplomacy? I am talking from experience because my father is an FRCS orthopedic surgeon. 

From what experience are you making your comments?


----------



## rubyjackass

Munshiji!!
whom do you suggest?


----------



## ahmeddsid

Kharian_Beast said:


> Sadly this is true, the best posts are given to unqualified people via bribes and connections for ego purposes. Also Pakistan and Bangladesh's intelligence community is minuscule compared to India's.


no way! I would rate the ISI high, they are good.

Mr Munshi.... i am waiting!!!!


----------



## BanglaBhoot

Kharian_Beast said:


> Sadly this is true, the best posts are given to unqualified people via bribes and connections for ego purposes. Also Pakistan and Bangladesh's intelligence community is minuscule compared to India's.



If the AL had not come to power this time then there was a good opportunity to pool resources between ISI and DGFI.


----------



## rubyjackass

MBI Munshi said:


> Are you really so dumb?
> 
> Only an unsuccessful doctor has time to do other things. Being a doctor is a full time occupation. Where does someone get the time to learn the crafts of foreign diplomacy? I am talking from experience because my father is an FRCS orthopedic surgeon.
> 
> From what experience are you making your comments?



By the samelogic, you said you are a barrister. 
And your book was on?

Are you not practising?


----------



## BanglaBhoot

ahmeddsid said:


> no way! I would rate the ISI high, they are good.
> 
> Mr Munshi.... i am waiting!!!!



I understand Hasan Mahmud or Anisuzzaman are highly experienced.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ahmeddsid

MBI Munshi said:


> Are you really so dumb?
> 
> Only an unsuccessful doctor has time to do other things. Being a doctor is a full time occupation. Where does someone get the time to learn the crafts of foreign diplomacy? I am talking from experience because my father is an FRCS orthopedic surgeon.
> 
> From what experience are you making your comments?


come on, dont dig your grave Mr Munshi!!! To be a Foreign minister you dont need the backing of degrees or skills, You need to be a shrewd politician to be an effective FM!!!!! Please cut the crap, Many people have different callings, how do u know dipu moni is a failed doctor??? please clarify!!!!!

Having a doctors degree is not a Handicap, infact its a boon as he/she can be seen as an educated person. But again, a carpenter can make a better FM if he/she is a better Politician adept at handling foreign affairs! Its all skill!!! Prove that Moni is sans any skills, but you cant, for that you have to Give a Chance to Moni!!!! for Gods Sake, Give Dipu Moni a chance!!!!


----------



## BanglaBhoot

rubyjackass said:


> By the samelogic, you said you are a barrister.
> And your book was on?
> 
> Are you not practising?



I have researched on India for 10 years and have been involved in security issues of Bangladesh. 

What qualifies you to be a critic? Your level of schooling appears extremely deficient to make sensible comments.


----------



## BanglaBhoot

ahmeddsid said:


> come on, dont dig your grave Mr Munshi!!! To be a Foreign minister you dont need the backing of degrees or skills, You need to be a shrewd politician to be an effective FM!!!!! Please cut the crap, Many people have different callings, how do u know dipu moni is a failed doctor??? please clarify!!!!!
> 
> Having a doctors degree is not a Handicap, infact its a boon as he/she can be seen as an educated person. But again, a carpenter can make a better FM if he/she is a better Politician adept at handling foreign affairs! Its all skill!!! Prove that Moni is sans any skills, but you cant, for that you have to Give a Chance to Moni!!!! for Gods Sake, Give Dipu Moni a chance!!!!



It seems strange why the Indians are so obsessed with AL cabinet choices. Not your concern. Keep out!


----------



## ahmeddsid

MBI Munshi said:


> It seems strange why the Indians are so obsessed with AL cabinet choices. Not your concern. Keep out!


Yes, you just realised you made a mistake in telling that a Doctor cannot be a FM!!!!! Thats why u jus asked me to move off! Thank You.


----------



## ahmeddsid

MBI Munshi said:


> I have researched on India for 10 years and have been involved in security issues of Bangladesh.
> 
> What qualifies you to be a critic? Your level of schooling appears extremely deficient to make sensible comments.


Please post a profile of yours, on what you have researched on!!!


----------



## BanglaBhoot

My experience centres on how India interferes in all neighboring countries. Youir comments on this thread proves my thesis.


----------



## ahmeddsid

and doctors cant be FMs, have u researched on it too Sir?


----------



## rubyjackass

MBI Munshi said:


> I have researched on India for 10 years and have been involved in security issues of Bangladesh.
> 
> What qualifies you to be a critic? Your level of schooling appears extremely deficient to make sensible comments.



May be that poor lady did her research too.


You know how much Bin-Laden is older than me?
Who do you think is sensible?

I think all my comments here are sensible. Wasn't that question logical?



Anyway no one needs to be qualified to be a critic. The stature is what you claim. You just called me a critic(You considered me). Thanks that adds heavily for me.


----------



## rubyjackass

ahmeddsid said:


> Please post a profile of yours, on what you have researched on!!!


Thats gross.
Why should he do that?
Do we puke everything we know here before every post of ours?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ahmeddsid

To see what exactly he has researched on. I have gone on Various research trips with a Retired Parapsychologist, that doesnt make me a researcher because it was more of a hobby for me. I want to know what exactly is Mr Munshi specialised in, and how he can say that a Doctor cant be FM!!!


----------



## Al-zakir

ahmeddsid said:


> come on, dont dig your grave Mr Munshi!!! To be a Foreign minister you dont need the backing of degrees or skills, You need to be a shrewd politician to be an effective FM!!!!! Please cut the crap, Many people have different callings, how do u know dipu moni is a failed doctor??? please clarify!!!!!
> 
> Having a doctors degree is not a Handicap, infact its a boon as he/she can be seen as an educated person. But again, a carpenter can make a better FM if he/she is a better Politician adept at handling foreign affairs! Its all skill!!! Prove that Moni is sans any skills, but you cant, for that you have to Give a Chance to Moni!!!! for Gods Sake, Give Dipu Moni a chance!!!!



Seriously dude, your obsession with Awami is really annoying. You may want to keep it down little bit. Just because Awami dalal won the election by engineering it doesn't mean majority Bangladeshi become pro-indian or pro-awami overnight.


----------



## rubyjackass

Al-zakir said:


> Seriously dude, your obsession with Awami is really annoying. You may want to keep it down little bit. Just because Awami dalal won the election by engineering it doesn't mean majority Bangladeshi become pro-indian or pro-awami overnight.



I don't see a word 'Awami' in your quote. 
I dont think he cares about Awami, let alone obsessed. He was just trying to pull Munshiji's leg.


----------



## BanglaBhoot

The following is the foreword written by Abu Rushd in the book The India Doctrine (1947 - 2007) - 


FOREWORD

By ABU RUSHD

The twelve chapters written in this wonderful book by Barrister MBI Munshi covers in this second edition the relations between India and its neighbours in the South Asia region from 1947 to 2007. In a significant advance over the first edition the author discusses in great depth not only India's relations with Bangladesh but also Pakistan, Sri Lanka and Nepal. 

In this second edition he has given a detail picture of details important events during the last 60 year period from a strategic, intelligence, military, political and economic perspective which are unique in its depth and range of analysis and includes thousands of references and source materials. In particular, the author has provided a broad survey of events during the critical period in South Asian history between the years 2006 and 2007. During these brief two years the situation in Sri Lanka deteriorated dramatically bringing the nation again to civil war through renewed conflict with the LTTE while to the north the Nepalese King was dethroned and new elections called , eventually bringing the Maoists to power after a lengthy and bloody decade long struggle. Similarly, in Pakistan there were violent upheavals in its border areas with Afghanistan and a growing insurgency in Balochistan. Bangladesh also witnessed increased instability in the lead up to its 2007 elections that were finally cancelled and an emergency proclaimed by the president on January 11 of that year. 

The author discusses all these events in minute detail and provides extensive evidence of Indian interference in all these countries, both diplomatic and political, but also through its infamous and much reviled external intelligence agency- the Research & Analysis Wing or RAW. India's purpose and objective in destabilising and interfering in the internal affairs of neighbouring countries are aimed at achieving regional supremacy with the ultimate goal being the creation of an Akhand Bharat or greater India stretching across South Asia. As the author clarifies, this does not necessarily mean territorial annexation or direct military intervention (although both have been adopted in the recent past such as in Sikkim and Sri Lanka) but can include political, diplomatic and economic control over its neighbours that does not require direct military intervention or possession of territory. The author discusses all these issues and factors against the backdrop of superpower rivalries involving the United States and China but also other international interests including that of the European Union, Britain, Russia and Isreal. 

The first edition was a turning point in political and historical writing in Bangladesh. The second edition continues this trend with further elaboration of issues that were covered in the earlier book but on very recent events such as the causes behind the cancellation of elections in 2007 and new material on the 1971 liberation war and India's motivations in assisting emergent Bangladesh. Having extensively researched and written several series of investigative reports and a book on RAW and Indian interefererence in Bangladesh, I was particularly interested in the chapters on the CHT (which have been updated to include incidents upto 2007) as well as on the border disputes that have often led to tension beween the countries as occurred in 2001 after an incursion by the BSF which left 19 of their members dead and 3 BDR personnel killed. 

The book also includes in-depth discussion on the nuclear deal between the US and India and on how this agreement will affect the regional balance. The author spends a great deal of time on the propaganda machinery of the Indian government and also on the inner workings of RAW which has been my area of speciality and study for several decades. On the other hand, the writer has correctly assessed and analysed the situation prevailing in Pakistan. Strategic factors influencing the superpower brawls is rightly outlined in the book.

The book is certainly a must read for those interested in South Asian affairs, geo-strategy, intelligence, and the political, diplomatic and economic influences of an increasingly important region of the world which contains almost a sixth of the worlds population, two nuclear powers and several more in the near vicinity. The book will hopefully inspire others to explore the subject of Indian hegemony and expansionism and also allow policy-makers in the West to better comprehend the risks of permitting an unrestrained India to dominate the region. The book should also educate the policy-makers and military planners in Bangladesh about possible threats emanating from our neigbour and the consequences of New Delhi's influence in our internal affairs as well as the principal cause of instability. 


Abu Rushd
Editor
Bangladesh Defence Journal

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rubyjackass

ahmeddsid said:


> To see what exactly he has researched on. I have gone on Various research trips with a Retired Parapsychologist, that doesnt make me a researcher because it was more of a hobby for me. I want to know what exactly is Mr Munshi specialised in, and how he can say that a Doctor cant be FM!!!



May be he knows something about her.
I would like Munshiji to give us more information about this lady and why he thinks she is unfit.


----------



## BanglaBhoot

All this is off topic so lets discuss the book. I have put up the foreword so lets start from there.


----------



## ahmeddsid

Munshiji Said that Doctors are Unfit to be Foreign Ministers, I want him to clear it out or Apologize for making such a irresponsible and deplorable comment


----------



## leonblack08

MBI Munshi said:


> I understand Hasan Mahmud or Anisuzzaman are highly experienced.



One thing needs to be clear here,ministers can also be changed.If Dr.Dipu Moni can not perform well,the Prime minister has all the rights to change her.

Personally I didn't like the foreign minister as well,But it would be unfair not to give her a chance.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ahmeddsid

leonblack08 said:


> One thing needs to be clear here,ministers can also be changed.If Dr.Dipu Moni can not perform well,the Prime minister has all the rights to change her.
> 
> Personally I didn't like the foreign minister as well,But it would be unfair not to give her a chance.


Yes, We have to give everyone a chance. I am not a Bangladeshi and I have no interest in this. But I felt sad hearing Munshi, a senior member saying that Dipu Moni is a doctor hence not fit to be Foreign Minister!!

Tell me Mr Munshi, How can a doctor handle the Health Ministry better??? Its a big bureaucratic setup, the Minister has to be shrewd and take the right advices from the Advisers, its not like the Minister does all the job, its Behind the scenes work that works! Please understand this. 

Please don't say I am interested in Awami League, I barely know anything in Bangladesh and am Learning about it slowly but steadily. I hate to see People Like Munshiji bring themselves to such biased levels saying Doctors dont make good Foreign Ministers!


----------



## civfanatic

ahmeddsid said:


> Yes, We have to give everyone a chance. I am not a Bangladeshi and I have no interest in this. But I felt sad hearing Munshi, a senior member saying that Dipu Moni is a doctor hence not fit to be Foreign Minister!!
> 
> Tell me Mr Munshi, How can a doctor handle the Health Ministry better??? Its a big bureaucratic setup, the Minister has to be shrewd and take the right advices from the Advisers, its not like the Minister does all the job, its Behind the scenes work that works! Please understand this.
> 
> Please don't say I am interested in Awami League, I barely know anything in Bangladesh and am Learning about it slowly but steadily. I hate to see People Like Munshiji bring themselves to such biased levels saying Doctors dont make good Foreign Ministers!


So why dont they give chance to hasinaji's dog . It is very unfair . 
Forgien ministry is one of the most important ministries and is not given to a complete novice . Forgien minister has to work under tremendous presure in full glare of national and international media . They can't be briefed about everything . Forgien minister must have a wide repository of knowledge and experiance to handle hostile media and even more hostile diplomats impromptu&#8194; . In short Forgien minister requires a set of specialized skills along with good knowledge of strategic concerns . So the good doctor may or may not have those skills but why put the Bangladesh through this agony of untested forgien minister. I dont want to say that only career diplomats can make good Forgien ministers ;lots of countries have had good diplomats from Intelligentsia but making someone forgien minister without any prior exposure to functioning of government in my opinion is strict no no . Instead of making her a forgien minister they could have rather made her there chief diplomat in delhi or islamabd. which wuld have groomed her better to face challanges of her job in few years . After her sucessful stint sceptics like Mr Munshi might have been convinced.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## leonblack08

May be she got chance because of this:
.:: Dr. Dipu Moni ::.

She seems to be very friendly with Sonia Gandhi and Manmohan Singh.


----------



## leonblack08

*Dipu Moni*

MBBS (DMC), MPH (Johns Hopkins), LLB (NU), LLM (London)



Dr. Dipu Moni is Secretary for Women&#8217;s Affairs of the Bangladesh Awami League, historically Bangladesh&#8217;s largest political party and a Member of the Foreign Affairs Sub-Committee of the Party. She has been, and continues to be, deeply involved in the electoral and institutional reform and action programme developed by her party to bring a resolution to the crisis which has faced the country before and after the dissolution of Parliament in October, 2006.

Whenever time permits, she pursues her professional concerns in health legislation, policy and management, financing, strategic planning, and health and human rights. She writes, teaches, consults, researches, conducts advocacy programmes, organises and leads free health service clinics with a pool of qualified physicians, and promotes legislation on key issues.

She regularly makes appearances in Court as Counsel.

Educated at the Johns Hopkins University School of Public Health (MPH), Dhaka Medical College, the country&#8217;s premier Medical School (MBBS), and at the University of London (LLM), Dipu Moni has undertaken specialised courses at Johns Hopkins and a course at Harvard on Negotiations and Conflict Resolution.

Dipu Moni is an avid protagonist of representative politics and women&#8217;s participation in the political decision-making process. She is one of two Master Trainers for Women Political Activists and has trained women political activists of her own and other political parties under a programme that she helped design and implement with the NDI of the United States.

Dr. Dipu Moni is the daughter of the late M. A. Wadud, a close associate of Bangabandhu and H. S. Suhrawardy, and a founding member of the Awami League, known especially for his role in the Language Movement and for his opposition to successive military governments spanning four decades.

Dipu Moni is married to Tawfique Nawaz, one of two Senior Advocates of the Supreme Court with an Oxbridge legal education. They have one son, Tawquir Rashaad, 19, a law student at the University College London (UCL), winner of the UCL Global Excellence Scholarship from the Indian Subcontinent and the Middle East region, a parampara (generational) exponent, through and with his father, of Alaap (a 2000 year old Indian Classical Musical form) on the Grande Flute and one daughter, Tani Deepavali, 15, already a concert Violinist.


----------



## idune

ahmeddsid said:


> Munshiji Said that Doctors are Unfit to be Foreign Ministers, I want him to clear it out or Apologize for making such a irresponsible and deplorable comment



There is no use of ji (Munshi[ji]), in addressing someone in Bangladeshi culture. Besides, that its Bangladeshi affairs on who should be minister and not and who is fit or not.

Who the hell these indians think they are to demand apology or explanation for making calls on Bangladeshi minister?

or Awami league already sold our sovereignty and hiding it from people?


----------



## Al-zakir

leonblack08 said:


> May be she got chance because of this:
> .:: Dr. Dipu Moni ::.
> 
> She seems to be very friendly with Sonia Gandhi and Manmohan Singh.



How would that good for bd bro. How india is important to bd interms of our devolopment concern? Most of our people work in Middle eastern regions. Most of aids comes from Saudi Arabia when digester strik in BD. I think our FM should be some one close to Arab nations. I wonder how would they perceive about her? Is Bangladesh ready cut off it's relaiton with Islamic nations???????


----------



## ahmeddsid

so what if she is friendly with MMS and Sonia Gandhi! They are leaders of Global Renown, u should be proud of her connections! Finally, many of you Bangladeshi Internet Warriors hate India, Indians dont Hate Bangladesh, so get over it plz!


----------



## civfanatic

ahmeddsid said:


> Munshiji Said that Doctors are Unfit to be Foreign Ministers, I want him to clear it out or Apologize for making such a irresponsible and deplorable comment



Why are you using a strawman to misrepresent Mr Munshi's position . He is sceptical or Ms Moni's credentials due to lack of specific experiance rather than her bieng Doctor .


----------



## civfanatic

ahmeddsid said:


> so what if she is friendly with MMS and Sonia Gandhi! They are leaders of Global Renown, u should be proud of her connections! Finally, many of you Bangladeshi Internet Warriors hate India, Indians dont Hate Bangladesh, so get over it plz!



Have you ever visted BRF.?


----------



## idune

leonblack08 said:


> One thing needs to be clear here,ministers can also be changed.If Dr.Dipu Moni can not perform well,the Prime minister has all the rights to change her.
> 
> Personally I didn't like the foreign minister as well,But it would be unfair not to give her a chance.



Dipumoni will toe indian line as her association and conviction already indicates. When policy dictates come from across the border it hardly matter what PM Hasina will do for people of Bangladesh. We have already heard simultaneous harping by Delhi, Hasina and Dipumoni for south Asian task force to oblige indian wishes. Change is not even a question here BUT REAL concern was and is Awami league in process of selling rest of our sovereign rights to india. Rights so many people sacrificed their life for.


----------



## ahmeddsid

Al-zakir said:


> How would that good for bd bro. How india is important to bd interms of our devolopment concern? Most of our people work in Middle eastern regions. Most of aids comes from Saudi Arabia when digester strik in BD. I think our FM should be some one close to Arab nations. I wonder how would they perceive about her? Is Bangladesh ready cut off it's relaiton with Islamic nations???????


so now u want relations with gulf countries! Have u been to to gulf to see ur fellow citizens work there? Guess not! Saudi arabia is stopping Bangladeshi visas as soon as the Nepalis replace them, becoz it seems according to a report published, Bangladeshis are involved in the most crimes! Please dont suck up to any country, be it India or any other so called Islamic country. The concept of Islamic nation has been dead for a long time.


----------



## civfanatic

ahmeddsid said:


> so now u want relations with gulf countries! Have u been to to gulf to see ur fellow citizens work there? Guess not! Saudi arabia is stopping Bangladeshi visas as soon as the Nepalis replace them, becoz it seems according to a report published, Bangladeshis are involved in the most crimes! Please dont suck up to any country, be it India or any other so called Islamic country. The concept of Islamic nation has been dead for a long time.


The concept of Islamic nation has been dead for a long time
Becuase there are muslims like you who would want muslims to suck upto hindus .


----------



## ahmeddsid

civfanatic said:


> The concept of Islamic nation has been dead for a long time
> Becuase there are muslims like you who would want muslims to suck upto hindus .


Yes, and you are Salahudeen I presume? Stop being an Internet Warrior and do your bit for Islam by Praying to Allah to alleviate the Grievances of Fellow Brothers and Sisters!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## idune

ahmeddsid said:


> so now u want relations with gulf countries! Have u been to to gulf to see ur fellow citizens work there? Guess not! Saudi arabia is stopping Bangladeshi visas as soon as the Nepalis replace them, becoz it seems according to a report published, Bangladeshis are involved in the most crimes! Please dont suck up to any country, be it India or any other so called Islamic country. The concept of Islamic nation has been dead for a long time.



Stop typical indian propaganda here. Last year it turned out indian committed crime but indian state machinary used their newspaper dominance to portray Bangladeshis as criminal. Saudis came to know about these BS later in the game.

Saudis still issue close to thousand visa daily to Bangladeshis. Most of our remittance come from gulf so its only logical to have policy and people (minister) who running it, get close these countries. In your motivated propaganda blitz its only fitting to label this as &#8220;suck up&#8221; but in reality its much deeper relation that you simply do not have the depth to fathom. 

oh if you have constructive to say stick to the topic

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al-zakir

ahmeddsid said:


> so now u want relations with gulf countries! Have u been to to gulf to see ur fellow citizens work there? Guess not! Saudi arabia is stopping Bangladeshi visas as soon as the Nepalis replace them, becoz it seems according to a report published, Bangladeshis are involved in the most crimes! Please dont suck up to any country, be it India or any other so called Islamic country. The concept of Islamic nation has been dead for a long time.



So we are criminals now. please Ahmed (if that your real name) keep your unworthy opinions to your self. I am not interested to get any ideas from you as I am well aware how bangladehi living over seas. I happen to know some Arabs and I find nothing negetive about them. We are Good or bad Muslims need to stick together as according to qur'an and teaching of our beloved profit Muhammad( PBUH). That just me but you are entitle to your believes......thanks


----------



## ahmeddsid

idune said:


> Stop typical indian propaganda here. Last year it turned out indian committed crime but indian state machinary used their newspaper dominance to portray Bangladeshis as criminal. Saudis came to know about these BS later in the game.
> 
> Saudis still issue close to thousand visa daily to Bangladeshis. Most of our remittance come from gulf so its only logical to have policy and people (minister) who running it, get close these countries. In your motivated propaganda blitz its only fitting to label this as &#8220;suck up&#8221; but in reality its much deeper relation that you simply do not have the depth to fathom.
> 
> oh if you have constructive to say stick to the topic


Please, dont be so sour and blame us Indian. If people like you increase in numbers, Bangladesh will go down the pit for sure. God Speed


----------



## ahmeddsid

Al-zakir said:


> So we are criminals now. please Ahmed (if that your real name) keep your unworthy opinions to your self. I am not interested to get any ideas from you as I am well aware how bangladehi living over seas. I happen to know some Arabs and I find nothing negetive about them. We are Good or bad Muslims need to stick together as according to qur'an and teaching of our beloved profit Muhammad( PBUH). That just me but you are entitle to your believes......thanks


how can good and bad muslims stick together? Havent our Propher Mohammed PBUH warned us against Hypocrites?? Please study the Quran and Sunnah properly and become inspired to work for your nation from it. Benefit Mankind!


----------



## ahmeddsid

I never Said BDs are criminals, I am stopping to post here and will NEVER post in any Bangldeshi related Topic because I have been Insulted. You have questioned my religious affinity and for the Zillionth time the Moderator checked on me to see if I am a Muslim or not and he was satisfied.

Reactions: Like Like:
 2


----------



## Al-zakir

shukran dee khuda...............


----------



## idune

ahmeddsid said:


> Please, dont be so sour and blame us Indian. If people like you increase in numbers, Bangladesh will go down the pit for sure. God Speed



Bangladesh goes down or not that is its own affair. Why the hell indian like you lecturing here and interfering in it? Are you upset that another RAW asset Dipumoni has exposed? 

OR you just can't stay away without interfering in other affair? Just like india interfere in its neighbors internal affairs, Just like india use RAW to destablize and hijack other country and people. You are mad that Mr. Munshi exposed that in his book. Well try to correct yourself rather than whine about the facts.


----------



## iamunique

The fact of the matter is that the Indian leadership doesn't know how to maintain cordial relationships with any country. At one point of time we and the Bangladeshis were friends and allies but after 1971 we tried to boss over them since we had won them their own country. It is this unnecessary bullying which has now turned them against us and towards the Pakistanis!

On the other side look at the Indo-Israel relationship. The Israelis are helping us in so many different ways but how do we reward them? We ignore the death of their (Israeli) citizens at Nariman House and then protest their action in Gaza where they are just trying to defend their country?!!

The Indian government should learn how to treat its small neighbours with respect and consideration. Now just look at the mess we have, we are ringed by enemies on all our sides because of our foolish pride and ego.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## leonblack08

ahmeddsid said:


> I never Said BDs are criminals, I am stopping to post here and will NEVER post in any Bangldeshi related Topic because I have been Insulted. You have questioned my religious affinity and for the Zillionth time the Moderator checked on me to see if I am a Muslim or not and he was satisfied.



No brother,you have every right to post in Bangladeshi topics.Because you are way better than those Indians in Indian forums.You are always welcome.

I am apologising on behalf of every BD members.
We should not doubt anyone's religion,it is said in Islam.We can not say a muslim a kafir.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al-zakir

ahmeddsid said:


> how can good and bad muslims stick together? Havent our Propher Mohammed PBUH warned us against Hypocrites?? Please study the Quran and Sunnah properly and become inspired to work for your nation from it. Benefit Mankind!



Sure I am geting advice from some who desn't believe in Islamic Ummah. Profit Muhammed (PBUH) also warned us from Munafiq................


----------



## civfanatic

ahmeddsid said:


> Yes, and you are Salahudeen I presume?



So in your opinion to think about muslims one must be salahudin . 


> Stop being an Internet Warrior and do your bit for Islam by Praying to Allah to alleviate the Grievances of Fellow Brothers and Sisters!




Mr Sid , you are too much presumptuous . If Im Internet warior then what are you ?.And stop bieng sanctimonious and worrying about my prayers , that is my personal matter and can you explain how do my prayers alleviate the Grievances of Fellow Brothers and Sisters! ? For your kind of muslims who want to reduce islam to prayers and more prayers without any coherernt social thought let me post a couplet from Allama Iqbal 
* "Mullah ko jo hai hind main sajday ki ijaazat 
Naadan yeh samajhta hai ki islam hai azaad "*

In english it translates into something like this 
" Just becuase he can offer prayers sanctimonious priest thinks that all is well with Islam " 
I could have been translated in far better way but for my linguistic ablities .


----------



## idune

leonblack08 said:


> No brother,you have every right to post in Bangladeshi topics.Because you are way better than those Indians in Indian forums.You are always welcome.
> 
> I am apologising on behalf of every BD members.
> We should not doubt anyone's religion,it is said in Islam.We can not say a muslim a kafir.



@ leon
Speak for yourself. No one gave you any authority to speak on be half of them. Its for your kind of people, indian get invited to interfere in our internal matter.

What a disgrace....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BanglaBhoot

*
Optimism and pessimism in Bangladesh*

Salah Uddin Shoaib Choudhury

Indian journalist Subir Roy sees the lanslide victory of Bangladesh Awami League in recently concluded general election as peaceful revolution. Commenting on the election, he said, The just concluded elections in Bangladesh can turn out to be the most significant in its history and carry the potential to have a significant impact well beyond its borders on the entire subcontinent. And what a verdict! In an age when the whole world, not the least the subcontinent, is reeling under the impact of Islamic fundamentalism, a Muslim majority country has of its own volition firmly rejected the religious option  the Bangladesh National Party-led group which had among its members the fundamentalist Jamaat-e-Islami  by not one seat or two but giving it only 30 out of 299 seats and handing down a chance to the winning Awami League-led group to amend the constitution if it wishes to. The latter fought the elections on two demands  roti, [bread] kapda, [clothe] makaan [housing] etc and bringing to book the criminals who had opposed the 1971 war or liberation.

Leading newspaper Indian Express, commenting on the just concluded election in Bangladesh said, The two parties had debased the countrys politics into a Punch-and-Judy show of non-co-operation and vindictive retaliation. The army hoped to purge them, jailing both Sheikh Hasina and Mrs. Zia for a year on corruption charges, along with some of their senior henchmen, and trying in vain to send the two begums into exile. But the parties and their leaders proved to have stubborn roots, and the army had to relent. The begums were freed and Bangladeshi politics has resumed its five-yearly anti-incumbency cycle.

Anyway, Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina has already selected her cabinet colleagues and for the first time included number of new faces in important portfolios including female MPs in the foreign and home ministries.

Eminent Awami League leader Advocate Sahara Khatun has become Bangladeshs first female home minister. In political arena, Sahara, who is still single, is known as a very tough individual. But, of course, there is a big question if she will finally be able to keep neutrality in delivering her responsibility as the home minister will be under tremendous pressure in dropping all the charges [corruption, terrorism etc] which were brought against Awami League activists as well as members of the Grand Alliance. She will even have pressure from Jatiyo Party in dropping all charges against former military dictator Hussain Muhammed Ershad as well as many of the most corrupt Jatiyo Party men.

*Physician and lawyer Dr. Dipu Moni has become the foreign minister in Bangladesh, which is also the first ever appointment of any female politician in such extremely important portfolio. Very young in age as well virtually naïve in international politics, Dr. Dipu although is known to be a very tough individual as party activist on streets, how she will manage the extremely crucial responsibility as the foreign minister is again a big question. It is widely rumored in Bangladesh that Sheikh Hasina has intentionally chosen Dr. Dipu as the foreign minister first of all to create a huge stunt as she is the first ever female foreign minister in Asia, while the Prime Minister wanted to reward Dipu Moni for her tremendous contribution towards the party as well unconditional loyalty towards Sheikh Hasina.*

*Most importantly, all the faces in the cabinet are certainly against the theme of political reform and they are rather supportive of continuation of dynastic politics in Bangladesh. *And, of course, most of the people in the cabinet are with clean image, except a very few such as Enamul Huq Mustafa Shahid [Social Welfare Minister], Engineer Mosharraf Hussain [Expatriate Ministry] and Syed Abul Hossain [Ministry of Communication]. It may be mentioned here that, Syed Hussain was dropped from the Awami League cabinet during partys 1996-2001 term, due to massive controversy and corruption.

Let us have some glimpse over the black spots on the mentioned three important members in the present cabinet:

Enamul Huq Mustafa Shahid:

Known as a brief less lawyer, is rather known to be a political tout, whose main profession is lobbying in favor of fishermen community in Sylhet division. Although many would argue that Mustafa Shahid won elections in six consecutive parliaments, they fail to realize a fact that, almost sixty per cent of the voters in his constituency are tea garden workers, who are from religious minority group and they blindly vote for Awami Leagues symbol instead of considering the man.

Enamul Huq Mustafa Shahid has cheated a number of his clients in past while it is even learnt that his main profession was collecting bribe using names of ministers and other officials belonging to land ministry since independence of the country. Although he is a lawyer by profession, he was never seen in either lower or higher courts in Bangladesh while his main ground of activities had always been Bangladesh Secretariat, for obvious reason.

Sheikh Hasina has surely selected a very wrong person, or at least has created opportunity for a confirm tout in the ministry for reason unknown.

Engineer Musharraf Hussain:

He is known as a member of Peace Committee, which was formed during the war of liberation of Bangladesh to collaborate with Pakistani occupation forces. Engineer Musharraf will surely be in the list of those anti liberation figures as well as a war criminal if Bangladesh will start trying the war criminals. But, Sheikh Hasina has included this man in her cabinet, which continues to utter slogans against war criminals, just because, Engineer Musharrafs son married Sheikh Hasinas daughter Saima Wajed Putul.

By including a known war criminal like Engineer Musharraf Hussain, surely the present government has hurt the anti war criminal sentiment of millions of people in Bangladesh.

Syed Abul Hussain:

He faces several corruption charges and was even dropped by Sheikh Hasina during 1996-2001 tenure on several serious charges. But, this time again, this unclean man is in the cabinet and even is rewarded a much important portfolio for reason unknown. Some critics are already saying that reason behind placing Syed Abul Hussain in the Communication Ministry is to ensure smooth collection of party fund from various large projects during the next five year tenure of the present government.

Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina showed her charisma by dropping all the heavy weight leaders, for their either involvement in corruption or for their secret affiliation with the military controlled interim government, but, it is a big question as to why she could not ignore a most controversial man like Engineer Musharaaf Hussain or Syed Abul Hussain.

People of Bangladesh are really seeing big hope under the leadership of Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina and truly want to see a prosperous country in short span of time. They have given massive mandate to Bangladesh Awami League and the Grand Alliance just because, they [the people] were totally frustrated with limitless corruption and nepotism of BNP led Islamist coalition and senseless military controlled interim government.

Weeklyblitz.net : Internet Edition


----------



## BanglaBhoot

Since there is no response to the last posting I should claim victory on this debate. Now we can move back to topic.


----------



## BanglaBhoot

This is the foreword written by Abu Rushd for The India Doctrine (1947 - 2007) -


FOREWORD

By ABU RUSHD

The twelve chapters written in this wonderful book by Barrister MBI Munshi covers in this second edition the relations between India and its neighbours in the South Asia region from 1947 to 2007. In a significant advance over the first edition the author discusses in great depth not only India's relations with Bangladesh but also Pakistan, Sri Lanka and Nepal. 

In this second edition he has given a detail picture of details important events during the last 60 year period from a strategic, intelligence, military, political and economic perspective which are unique in its depth and range of analysis and includes thousands of references and source materials. In particular, the author has provided a broad survey of events during the critical period in South Asian history between the years 2006 and 2007. During these brief two years the situation in Sri Lanka deteriorated dramatically bringing the nation again to civil war through renewed conflict with the LTTE while to the north the Nepalese King was dethroned and new elections called , eventually bringing the Maoists to power after a lengthy and bloody decade long struggle. Similarly, in Pakistan there were violent upheavals in its border areas with Afghanistan and a growing insurgency in Balochistan. Bangladesh also witnessed increased instability in the lead up to its 2007 elections that were finally cancelled and an emergency proclaimed by the president on January 11 of that year. 

The author discusses all these events in minute detail and provides extensive evidence of Indian interference in all these countries, both diplomatic and political, but also through its infamous and much reviled external intelligence agency- the Research & Analysis Wing or RAW. India's purpose and objective in destabilising and interfering in the internal affairs of neighbouring countries are aimed at achieving regional supremacy with the ultimate goal being the creation of an Akhand Bharat or greater India stretching across South Asia. As the author clarifies, this does not necessarily mean territorial annexation or direct military intervention (although both have been adopted in the recent past such as in Sikkim and Sri Lanka) but can include political, diplomatic and economic control over its neighbours that does not require direct military intervention or possession of territory. The author discusses all these issues and factors against the backdrop of superpower rivalries involving the United States and China but also other international interests including that of the European Union, Britain, Russia and Isreal. 

The first edition was a turning point in political and historical writing in Bangladesh. The second edition continues this trend with further elaboration of issues that were covered in the earlier book but on very recent events such as the causes behind the cancellation of elections in 2007 and new material on the 1971 liberation war and India's motivations in assisting emergent Bangladesh. Having extensively researched and written several series of investigative reports and a book on RAW and Indian interefererence in Bangladesh, I was particularly interested in the chapters on the CHT (which have been updated to include incidents upto 2007) as well as on the border disputes that have often led to tension beween the countries as occurred in 2001 after an incursion by the BSF which left 19 of their members dead and 3 BDR personnel killed. 

The book also includes in-depth discussion on the nuclear deal between the US and India and on how this agreement will affect the regional balance. The author spends a great deal of time on the propaganda machinery of the Indian government and also on the inner workings of RAW which has been my area of speciality and study for several decades. On the other hand, the writer has correctly assessed and analysed the situation prevailing in Pakistan. Strategic factors influencing the superpower brawls is rightly outlined in the book.

The book is certainly a must read for those interested in South Asian affairs, geo-strategy, intelligence, and the political, diplomatic and economic influences of an increasingly important region of the world which contains almost a sixth of the worlds population, two nuclear powers and several more in the near vicinity. The book will hopefully inspire others to explore the subject of Indian hegemony and expansionism and also allow policy-makers in the West to better comprehend the risks of permitting an unrestrained India to dominate the region. The book should also educate the policy-makers and military planners in Bangladesh about possible threats emanating from our neigbour and the consequences of New Delhi's influence in our internal affairs as well as the principal cause of instability. 



Abu Rushd
Editor
Bangladesh Defence Journal


----------



## leonblack08

idune said:


> @ leon
> Speak for yourself. No one gave you any authority to speak on be half of them. Its for your kind of people, indian get invited to interfere in our internal matter.
> 
> What a disgrace....



And it is good to insult a fellow musim huh???This is called muslim brotherhood??

And *If India ever attacks BD* it will be for people like you.Off course you won't be present in BD that time..will you??

Just behaving well with an Indian does not make me an Indian Dalal.You always bring Islam into everything,but don't you know the simple thing,we should always behave well,friends and foe alike.
If you didn't know,then this was your first lesson,remember it well.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BanglaBhoot

*India's erratic and irrational behaviour*

Mon, 2009-01-12 02:09

By Asif Haroon Raja

While India has made impressive improvements in the domain of military, technology, economy and education, these improvements had little impact on Hindu extremism and political culture. The Hindu extremists have become more and more intolerant, bigoted and fickle-minded when in seen in context with their behaviour towards the minorities of other religions residing in India. Their venom against Indian Muslims in particular is astonishing. The Brahmans who consider it their birth right to rule and to enjoy all the perks and privileges continue to look down upon low caste Hindus.

Their ambition for Akhand Bharat burns as strongly as ever. It is this desire to rule the whole of Indian subcontinent and to turn Indian Ocean into Indian lake which makes the Indian ruling elite suffer from megalomania and arrogance. Governed by superiority complex and hegemonic ambitions, their behaviour with neighbours is marked by chauvinism, belligerence and irrationalism.

While dealing with neighbours much smaller in size, resources and military strength they are always in a mood to bully, to terrorise and to dictate terms. They always try to impose their will on others and any country trying to resist their pressure tactics and their intrusion in domestic affairs is punished through various means. The typical means are diplomatic pressure, economic blackmail, military coercion and application of military instrument. The favourite means to make the defiant neighbour bend to its dictates are propaganda war, use of Kautylian tactics, sabotage and subversion and aiding and abetting insurgency. It has trained RAW in this game and over a period of time it claims to have excelled in the art of disinformation campaign, espionage and sabotage. There is no country in its neighbourhood which has not been jolted by India through immoral methods, be it Bangladesh, Nepal, Sri Lanka, Maldives, Bhutan, Tibet and Pakistan. The latter has suffered the most at its hand and continues to endure. Sri Lanka too is an old victim of Indian machinations and Tamil Tigers insurgency is Indian manufactured.

It is essentially because of their high-handed tactics, erratic and irrational behaviour and covert operations which makes all the neighbours wary. Despite being the largest and strongest country it has failed to earn respect of any. It behaves in a petty and miserly manner whenever it comes to give and take. India believes in taking only and giving nothing. Other than India, none harbour aggressive or expansionist designs. Whereas India has disputes with almost all its neighbours, others have no complaint against each other. SAARC has essentially failed to takeoff in true sense because of India trying to monopolise it. No member of this organisation can raise any bilateral issue since all issue are connected with India.

Social inequalities are inherent in Indian polity which have given rise to separatism and terrorism. At the momentum 19 full blown insurgencies are raging in various parts of India and there are over 100 terrorist groups operating in India. Maoist movement which has its roots in central India but has spread to over 200 districts of India is the most dangerous which has the potential to break up India. Kashmir whether with Pakistan or India or independent is a volcano that is simmering for a very long time and may burst anytime with fatal consequences for India. Terrorism has enveloped India completely and there is hardly any day in India when an act of terror doesnt take place. From 2000 to 2008, there were 11200 terror related deaths in India. In the last five years, India ranks second in the world in deaths caused through terrorist acts. As per US Institute of Counter Terrorism Report, between 2004 and 2007, 3674 deaths took place in India due to terrorism; only Iraq surpasses this figure.

Growing alienation of Indian Muslims because of step-motherly treatment meted out to them is radicalising them. In the aftermath of state sponsored genocide of Muslims in Gujarat in 2002, it gave birth to Student Islamic Movement (SIM). It was involved in Ahmedabad series of bomb blasts and each blast took place within extremist Hindus strongholds. SIM has now got converted to Indian Mujahideen and this outfit is very active and has posed a serious challenge to state authorities. Besides, Harkatul Jihad and now Deccan Mujahideen have also joined the fray. Emergence of so many Muslim outfits must be cause of great alarm and anxiety to the Hindu Brahmans. They say that Deobandis are being funded by Saudis and are linked with Bangladesh. Wahabis in their view are the most radicalised. India has turned out to be the most fertile ground for Al-Qaeda and as per knowledgeable sources it has already established a firm base in India.

The intolerance of Indian leaders get exposed after seeing their volatile reaction whenever any act of terror take place in India and Pakistan is impulsively blamed for it. The xenophobic frenzy was witnessed during Kargil crisis in summer of 1999, attack on Indian parliament on 13 December 2001, Mumbai blasts in July 2006, Samjhota Train bombing in February 2007, suicide attack on Indian embassy in Kabul in July 2008, and now Mumbai attacks. Each time, the Indians went wild with rage and wanted to crush Pakistan.

Later probes proved that Pakistan was not involved in any of the incident over which so much of hue and cry was made. Many a times a drama was staged by the sitting regime to either bail itself out of a difficult domestic issue or to corner Pakistan and extract some concessions. India has never apologised for wrongly blaming Pakistan even when its own investigative teams revealed the truth as in the case of Samjhota Train incident.

Some of the motives behind Mumbai drama are to deflect attention from trouble brewing up in occupied Kashmir; claim that Lashkar-e-Taiba, linked with ISI is still active in Kashmir and has now reached mainland of India; get ISI declared as a rogue organisation; instigate militancy in Punjab by getting welfare outfits based in Punjab engaged in charity and educational works banned; seek UNSC permission for surgical strikes inside Pakistan to destroy Jihadi infrastructures; once Punjab gets destabilised paint Pakistan as an ungovernable and unviable state; pave the way for UNSC sanction to denuclearise Pakistan on the plea that world security would remain in danger as long as nuclear bombs and delivery means are stored in Pakistan. The ultimate aim is to turn Pakistan into a compliant state. Greatest wish of hawkish elements within India which are in plenty is that each Pakistani should keep its head bowed in submission irrespective of the humiliations inflicted upon them.

Pakistan has caught tens of RAW agents red handed carrying out acts of sabotage in Baluchistan, FATA, and Swat. George Bush on his visit to Islamabad in March 2006 was shown clinching evidence of RAW involvement in Baluchistan but he simply turned his face. Imagine if ISI agents were caught in any of the troubled regions of India where home-grown separatist movements are raging for decades.

One can imagine how India would have reacted if Pakistan was in a position to stop the flow of river water into India and it had done so or constructed a dam in violation of Indus Basin Treaty, or if Pakistan had blamed India for Marriott suicide attack. USA, UK as well as other western nations would have immediately ganged up and all hell would have broken and Pakistan condemned in strongest words. We have seen how Pakistan was taken to task by US led G-8 during Kargil conflict. Could Pakistan have possibly sat over UN Resolution on Kashmir for 62 years? Could Pakistan have ever got a UNSC resolution within 24 hours on any issue in which India was involved? It could not get a UN resolution for ceasefire when Zulfiqar Ali Bhutto desperately pleaded for days to prevent fragmentation of Pakistan in 1971.

As long as hawks dominate the corridors of power in India, Indo-Pakistan peaceful co-existence based on mutual trust will remain a pipe dream. The scheming minds in India would continue to cook up stories and indulge in falsehood to gain political mileage and to harm Pakistan. Suchlike self-created hypes and dirty tricks would never extinguish the embers of hate. South Asia has lagged behind in the field of economic growth essentially because of Indian interventionist policies, unfair dealings and erratic behaviour.

Asif Haroon Raja is a defence and political analyst.

- Asian Tribune - 

India&#039;s erratic and irrational behaviour | Asian Tribune


----------



## rajk20002002

MBI Munshi said:


> Putting India in its place is a step towards development and progress for Bangladesh.




What that place is by the way? 

RK


----------



## BanglaBhoot

A place where India does not think that it can dominate and control other countries. It has a good opportunity to act with maturity and vision with Zardari in Pakistan and Hasina in Bangladesh. If India tries to extract too much concessions from these two countries the backlash at least in Bangladesh will be worse than it was in 1975 and Indian influence diminished completely. India should work with Pakistan and Bangladesh to create prosperity in the region but f it wants too much its hands are likely to get cut off rather quickly.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BanglaBhoot

*India's erratic and irrational behaviour*

Mon, 2009-01-12 02:09

By Asif Haroon Raja

While India has made impressive improvements in the domain of military, technology, economy and education, these improvements had little impact on Hindu extremism and political culture. The Hindu extremists have become more and more intolerant, bigoted and fickle-minded when in seen in context with their behaviour towards the minorities of other religions residing in India. Their venom against Indian Muslims in particular is astonishing. The Brahmans who consider it their birth right to rule and to enjoy all the perks and privileges continue to look down upon low caste Hindus.

Their ambition for Akhand Bharat burns as strongly as ever. It is this desire to rule the whole of Indian subcontinent and to turn Indian Ocean into Indian lake which makes the Indian ruling elite suffer from megalomania and arrogance. Governed by superiority complex and hegemonic ambitions, their behaviour with neighbours is marked by chauvinism, belligerence and irrationalism.

While dealing with neighbours much smaller in size, resources and military strength they are always in a mood to bully, to terrorise and to dictate terms. They always try to impose their will on others and any country trying to resist their pressure tactics and their intrusion in domestic affairs is punished through various means. The typical means are diplomatic pressure, economic blackmail, military coercion and application of military instrument. The favourite means to make the defiant neighbour bend to its dictates are propaganda war, use of Kautylian tactics, sabotage and subversion and aiding and abetting insurgency. It has trained RAW in this game and over a period of time it claims to have excelled in the art of disinformation campaign, espionage and sabotage. There is no country in its neighbourhood which has not been jolted by India through immoral methods, be it Bangladesh, Nepal, Sri Lanka, Maldives, Bhutan, Tibet and Pakistan. The latter has suffered the most at its hand and continues to endure. Sri Lanka too is an old victim of Indian machinations and Tamil Tigers insurgency is Indian manufactured.

It is essentially because of their high-handed tactics, erratic and irrational behaviour and covert operations which makes all the neighbours wary. Despite being the largest and strongest country it has failed to earn respect of any. It behaves in a petty and miserly manner whenever it comes to give and take. India believes in taking only and giving nothing. Other than India, none harbour aggressive or expansionist designs. Whereas India has disputes with almost all its neighbours, others have no complaint against each other. SAARC has essentially failed to takeoff in true sense because of India trying to monopolise it. No member of this organisation can raise any bilateral issue since all issue are connected with India.

Social inequalities are inherent in Indian polity which have given rise to separatism and terrorism. At the momentum 19 full blown insurgencies are raging in various parts of India and there are over 100 terrorist groups operating in India. Maoist movement which has its roots in central India but has spread to over 200 districts of India is the most dangerous which has the potential to break up India. Kashmir whether with Pakistan or India or independent is a volcano that is simmering for a very long time and may burst anytime with fatal consequences for India. Terrorism has enveloped India completely and there is hardly any day in India when an act of terror doesnt take place. From 2000 to 2008, there were 11200 terror related deaths in India. In the last five years, India ranks second in the world in deaths caused through terrorist acts. As per US Institute of Counter Terrorism Report, between 2004 and 2007, 3674 deaths took place in India due to terrorism; only Iraq surpasses this figure.

Growing alienation of Indian Muslims because of step-motherly treatment meted out to them is radicalising them. In the aftermath of state sponsored genocide of Muslims in Gujarat in 2002, it gave birth to Student Islamic Movement (SIM). It was involved in Ahmedabad series of bomb blasts and each blast took place within extremist Hindus strongholds. SIM has now got converted to Indian Mujahideen and this outfit is very active and has posed a serious challenge to state authorities. Besides, Harkatul Jihad and now Deccan Mujahideen have also joined the fray. Emergence of so many Muslim outfits must be cause of great alarm and anxiety to the Hindu Brahmans. They say that Deobandis are being funded by Saudis and are linked with Bangladesh. Wahabis in their view are the most radicalised. India has turned out to be the most fertile ground for Al-Qaeda and as per knowledgeable sources it has already established a firm base in India.

The intolerance of Indian leaders get exposed after seeing their volatile reaction whenever any act of terror take place in India and Pakistan is impulsively blamed for it. The xenophobic frenzy was witnessed during Kargil crisis in summer of 1999, attack on Indian parliament on 13 December 2001, Mumbai blasts in July 2006, Samjhota Train bombing in February 2007, suicide attack on Indian embassy in Kabul in July 2008, and now Mumbai attacks. Each time, the Indians went wild with rage and wanted to crush Pakistan.

Later probes proved that Pakistan was not involved in any of the incident over which so much of hue and cry was made. Many a times a drama was staged by the sitting regime to either bail itself out of a difficult domestic issue or to corner Pakistan and extract some concessions. India has never apologised for wrongly blaming Pakistan even when its own investigative teams revealed the truth as in the case of Samjhota Train incident.

Some of the motives behind Mumbai drama are to deflect attention from trouble brewing up in occupied Kashmir; claim that Lashkar-e-Taiba, linked with ISI is still active in Kashmir and has now reached mainland of India; get ISI declared as a rogue organisation; instigate militancy in Punjab by getting welfare outfits based in Punjab engaged in charity and educational works banned; seek UNSC permission for surgical strikes inside Pakistan to destroy Jihadi infrastructures; once Punjab gets destabilised paint Pakistan as an ungovernable and unviable state; pave the way for UNSC sanction to denuclearise Pakistan on the plea that world security would remain in danger as long as nuclear bombs and delivery means are stored in Pakistan. The ultimate aim is to turn Pakistan into a compliant state. Greatest wish of hawkish elements within India which are in plenty is that each Pakistani should keep its head bowed in submission irrespective of the humiliations inflicted upon them.

Pakistan has caught tens of RAW agents red handed carrying out acts of sabotage in Baluchistan, FATA, and Swat. George Bush on his visit to Islamabad in March 2006 was shown clinching evidence of RAW involvement in Baluchistan but he simply turned his face. Imagine if ISI agents were caught in any of the troubled regions of India where home-grown separatist movements are raging for decades.

One can imagine how India would have reacted if Pakistan was in a position to stop the flow of river water into India and it had done so or constructed a dam in violation of Indus Basin Treaty, or if Pakistan had blamed India for Marriott suicide attack. USA, UK as well as other western nations would have immediately ganged up and all hell would have broken and Pakistan condemned in strongest words. We have seen how Pakistan was taken to task by US led G-8 during Kargil conflict. Could Pakistan have possibly sat over UN Resolution on Kashmir for 62 years? Could Pakistan have ever got a UNSC resolution within 24 hours on any issue in which India was involved? It could not get a UN resolution for ceasefire when Zulfiqar Ali Bhutto desperately pleaded for days to prevent fragmentation of Pakistan in 1971.

As long as hawks dominate the corridors of power in India, Indo-Pakistan peaceful co-existence based on mutual trust will remain a pipe dream. The scheming minds in India would continue to cook up stories and indulge in falsehood to gain political mileage and to harm Pakistan. Suchlike self-created hypes and dirty tricks would never extinguish the embers of hate. South Asia has lagged behind in the field of economic growth essentially because of Indian interventionist policies, unfair dealings and erratic behaviour.

Asif Haroon Raja is a defence and political analyst.

- Asian Tribune - 

India&#039;s erratic and irrational behaviour | Asian Tribune


----------



## Communist

My best wishes for you Mr Munshi. Indian hinduist zionist imperialist intelligentsia which always thinks of rebuilding an akhand-bharat (wich can be possible only by invading and occupying other south Asian sovereign nations and nation states, has already made a global audience by their diplomatic cunning writing skill. Look, a snake is always a snake and its instinctive nature is to bite and throw poisonous venom, and if we neglect adopting precautionary measures, we will be absorbed by the hindu agenda based imperial force in the near future. Now, not only militarily, but also intellectually we need to counter the attacks of the imperial force as this is also a psychological warfare. You noticed, how arrogant and cruel some indians appear, now imagine after a few years, how more arrogant they will appear....


----------



## dabloo

MBI Munshi said:


> A place where India does not think that it can dominate and control other countries. It has a good opportunity to act with maturity and vision with Zardari in Pakistan and Hasina in Bangladesh. If India tries to extract too much concessions from these two countries the backlash at least in Bangladesh will be worse than it was in 1975 and Indian influence diminished completely. India should work with Pakistan and Bangladesh to create prosperity in the region but f it wants too much its hands are likely to get cut off rather quickly.



Yes,

Now India should learn from you about how to maintain relations with other countries.

I think you are better just surfing internet for news & stories where India is shown in bad light.

Hope you can come across some good news & stories about India.

Everyone can write BS and Crap about anyone and I think you are not as bad writer, so please write some thing credible.

Regards

Dabloo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BanglaBhoot

For the book 60% of references are from Indian sources and mainly admissions by policy makers, intelligence officials and military planners of the nefarious role of India in the region.


----------



## Al-zakir

*'The India Doctrine' - Book Review*

A.K. Zaman - 1/11/2009

It is almost two years since the first edition of The India Doctrine appeared on Bangladesh bookshelves to wide acclaim and appreciation. The newly revised edition now titled The India Doctrine (1947-2007) is an astonishing work of exceptional depth and analysis and is probably the first book of its kind not only in Bangladesh but also in South Asia as a whole. It is indeed a stupendous effort by Barrister MBI Munshi. While I had a few words of criticism for the original version of the book which appeared to me to be fragmentary and a little disjointed this revised edition is an exceptional work and its various parts have been finely consolidated and is also far better written and organized. As the author reminds us, he had almost two years to write this revised edition and it was certainly time well spent as the language and style is now much easier to follow and effortless to comprehend.

The Bangladesh Defence Journal (BDJ) has published the book at a price of Tk. 1200 or roughly $17 and is 636 pages in length. Of those pages one third consists of end notes and references which number in their thousands leaving in no doubt the strong evidentiary grounds on which Barristers Munshi's thesis is based. The book also contains a useful foreword by the editor of BDJ, Mr. Abu Rushd, who earlier wrote the ground breaking 'RAW in Bangladesh.' Mr. Rushd in his foreword contrasts the original version of 'The India Doctrine' and the present edition stating that, "The first edition was a turning point in political and historical writing in Bangladesh. The second edition continues this trend with further elaboration of issues &#8230; covered in the earlier book but on very recent events such as the causes behind the cancellation of elections in 2007 and new material on the 1971 liberation war and India's motivations in assisting [an] emergent Bangladesh."

Mr. Rushd further elaborates on the importance of the book in the context of South Asia's geo-strategic realities, "The book is certainly a must read for those interested in South Asian affairs, geo-strategy, intelligence, and the political, diplomatic and economic influences of an increasingly important region of the world which contains almost a sixth of the world population, two nuclear powers and several more in the near vicinity. The book will hopefully inspire others to explore the subject of Indian hegemony and expansionism and also allow policy-makers in the West to better comprehend the risks of permitting an unrestrained India to dominate the region." The last remark seems particularly relevant in light of the Mumbai terror attacks in December 2008 and the increasingly hostile attitude taken by India towards its neighbour Pakistan who it accuses of having direct involvement in the incident although only a few weeks earlier a Col. Srikant Pirohit had been apprehended for supplying explosives to Hindu fanatics to carry out similar outrages.

Mr. Rushd concludes that the book should hopefully, "educate the policy-makers and military planners in Bangladesh about possible threats emanating from our neighbour and the consequences of New Delhi's influence in our internal affairs as well as the principal cause of instability." This is probably even more pertinent after the overwhelming victory of the Awami League (AL) party in the recently concluded 2008 national elections. The AL has often aligned itself with the interests of New Delhi in both foreign and internal matters and this has aggravated tensions within the country. It would be wise for the AL leaders to take some lessons from this book and adopt a more cautious attitude to New Delhi since our own history shows that a two-thirds majority in parliament is no guarantee of longevity or permanence in power especially when deeply held views about our national interest are constantly and arrogantly offended.

The obvious reason for publishing this new edition is that the original book had many gaps and overlooked many significant issues principally due to the time limitations placed on the author. Barrister Munshi states in his opening remarks in the preface that, "By all accounts the first edition of 'The India Doctrine' was a book incomplete. While it covered the essentials of the periods 1947 and 1971 fairly well it managed to convey only a fraction of the notable events and incidents that were to take place during 2006 and which were to reach a climax in 2007. The years 2006-2007 had much less of the cruelty, violence and bloodshed associated with 1947 and 1971 but nevertheless represents a significant period of transition that witnessed a revival of great power politics in South Asia that was to significantly affect the terms of the India Doctrine." This short period indeed witnessed immense and often tragic and horrendous events that will undoubtedly have lasting effects on the South Asian perspective and psyche.

The author next deals quite comprehensively with the internal struggles within India and its new alliance with the United States built upon the tenuous foundations of the nuclear agreement passed amidst intense opposition, particularly in India. The author explores how this new strategic relationship affects the regional balance and includes reference to China and Russia and the wider geo-strategic imperatives of the United States and India. The author then surveys the influence of the India doctrine and Forward Policy on the South Asian neighbourhood and the internal conflicts this incited in many countries of the region (i.e. Sri Lanka, Nepal, Sikkim, Pakistan and Bangladesh). The next few chapters on the liberation war and Indian propaganda have been completely redone and large segments rearranged to fit more logically the shape, context and logic of the book. New material and information is incorporated into chapters 4-8 and recent developments on the CHT insurgency and peace agreement is rendered in the last of these chapters. 

From a Bangladesh perspective the most controversial sections of the book will probably be Chapters 9 and 10 that deal with India's project to have Bangladesh declared a failed state. The chosen method to achieve this objective has been through propaganda with the labeling of Bangladesh as a 'hotbed' of Islamist terrorism. The media campaign orchestrated by India has been so successful that many voters in the 2008 elections actually believed this nonsense not realizing that such malicious canards were being propagated by Indian intelligence (i.e. RAW) via our local media. Another method favoured by India to have Bangladesh rendered a failed state is through economic sabotage and as Barrister Munshi explains, "For India to secure its political and military supremacy and control over the South Asian region it has become necessary for it to continuously maintain and protect her lead over other economies even by unfair means such as sabotage, fomenting and encouraging political instability in neighbouring countries and most obviously through propaganda." However, it is interference in the political sphere that India has been most successful in undermining Bangladesh's democratic institutions and Barrister Munshi traces the chaotic events surrounding the transfer of power to a caretaker government in 2006 to the release of Sheikh Hasina from custody in June 2008 with each event being heavily influenced by external actors and in particular India. Barrister Munshi provides a convincing argument and analysis on all the above issues and his contribution to the book stands as an extraordinary achievement that will set the standard for such works in Bangladesh and probably elsewhere in South Asia. The 557 pages written by Barrister Munshi will hopefully gain widespread readership in Bangladesh since the issues raised in the book are incredibly important to the continued independence and integrity of the nation against the hegemonic and domineering tendencies of India. The chapters written by the author will likely stand out as the most important to be written on South Asian affairs for the last 60 years at least. It presents a completely new perspective on South Asia rarely seen in writing from this region and hardly discussed in western literature on the subject.

The final two chapters of the book are authored by two Pakistanis and this is a major development on the first edition which had no chapters on Pakistan and this is probably the only collaboration between writers of both countries on this type of subject matter. Chapter 11 of the book is titled 'The Peace Charade' and is written by Mr. Ahmed Quraishi. Mr. Quraishi is a prominent media personality in Pakistan and his background as an investigative journalist, columnist, roving reporter and head of a private, independent think tank are all very impressive and raise his credentials as a highly respected and informed writer. According to Mr. Quraishi, India had by early 2008 been conducting a massive intelligence operation with Pakistan as its target. Afghanistan was being used by New Delhi as a springboard and the Islamists were the tools of this operation. Israel is said to have provided help and the US position as Pakistan's ally is described as somewhat ambiguous. This brief summary sets the tone for a very interesting and well researched chapter with its premise based on the discovery of a document that reveals a conspiracy 'to break the stranglehold of the intelligence agencies, the bureaucracy and the military in Pakistan' as these are believed by India to be responsible for keeping the Kashmir issue alive. Chapter 12 of the book is written by Dr. Prevaiz Iqbal Cheema who has an outstanding academic career. He obtained and M. Litt in Strategic Studies from Aberdeen University and a Ph.D. from Quaid-i-Azam University in Pakistan. He has been a teacher for almost 28 years with posts held in Pakistan, Australia, Singapore and the United States. His excellent and lucidly argued chapter discusses the Kashmir dispute and Pakistan-India relations. His chapter initially discusses the origin and nature of the Kashmir dispute highlighting the policies of both India and Pakistan followed by a discussion on the internationalization of the dispute. Finally the paper focuses on the new developments that have impacted upon the dispute and the current status of Indo-Pak relations. Dr. Cheema concludes his survey of the issues by commenting that, "Without the resolution of [the] Kashmir dispute, not only India and Pakistan would never enjoy proper fruits of peace and cooperation but South Asia would also be deprived of much desired peaceful environment." It is, therefore, unfortunate that India has not shown the requisite sincerity in negotiations for this sensible and desired outcome for regional peace and security. 

Overall, this book, The India Doctrine (1947-2007), is an extraordinary and astounding effort requiring not only immense dedication but also a significant amount of courage, boldness and resolution. Writing in the hostile and threatening atmosphere created by India in Bangladesh and Pakistan the writers have shown admirable willpower and fortitude. The book not only deserves success but also our respect. 

Global Politician - 'The India Doctrine' - Book Review


----------



## BanglaBhoot

Wow!! Thanks to administrators for making this thread a sticky. I am really speechless!!!!


----------



## london

Munshi Bahi

Can you please guide to where I can buy this book online.

Kind Regards


----------



## Goodperson

MBI Munshi said:


> Putting India in its place is a step towards development and progress for Bangladesh.



Dumb answer and weird logic.



MBI Munshi said:


> Wow!! Thanks to administrators for making this thread a sticky. I am really speechless!!!!



If above reply of yours was the purpose of the thread then what can I say ?


----------



## Stumper

london said:


> Munshi Bahi
> 
> Can you please guide to where I can buy this book online.
> 
> Kind Regards



Try Amazon.com. They are known to keep best sellers. And dont forget to read what others who have read the book, have to say about it.

Best Of Luck.


----------



## BanglaBhoot

It is not available online being a very limited print. However, I understand RAW sent Lt. Gen. Yoginder Bammi (Rtd.) to obtain a copy. He contacted me in a very circuitous way and I delivered a copy to his hotel but was unable personally to meet him. He never thanked me or showed the slightest courtesy. Do all Indian army officers behave with such arrogance and lack of manners?


----------



## london

Munshi Bhai,

Many Thanks for your help. Will you be uploading any chapters online for us guys.

Regards


----------



## BanglaBhoot

london said:


> Munshi Bhai,
> 
> Many Thanks for your help. Will you be uploading any chapters online for us guys.
> 
> Regards



We are working on a special web page for the book that will include the entire first edition and the bangla translation and extracts from the second edition. This will take time though. Thanks for the interest.


----------



## Raquib

MBI Munshi said:


> We are working on a special web page for the book that will include the entire first edition and the bangla translation and extracts from the second edition. This will take time though. Thanks for the interest.



Mr, Munshi,
any plan for the third edition?? I'm keen to know that.
By the way, I havent bought your book yet, but now I'm Uttara and will buy the book on my home to Dhanmondi...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BanglaBhoot

Raquib said:


> Mr, Munshi,
> any plan for the third edition?? I'm keen to know that.
> By the way, I havent bought your book yet, but now I'm Uttara and will buy the book on my home to Dhanmondi...



Thank you for your support but hey I would have given you complimentary copies if I knew your mailing address. 

I do not have plans for the 3rd edition quite yet. Lets see how this Pilkhana thing works out before I start on a new book project.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Awesome

Amazon.com: The India Doctrine: M. B. I. Munshi: Books

Is this the first edition or the 2nd edition? Either way its unavailable for purchase. Any other place where its available for purchase?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BanglaBhoot

Wow! Thats an amazing find. The picture is of the first edition but the details refer to the second edition. The first edition was only 288 pages while this new one is 630 pages in length. 

I have been advising both Indians and Pakistanis to contact their foreign ministries to get copies of the new book. Both the Indian High Commission and Pakistan High Commission have purchased bulk copies. I also know a large consignment went to Ahmed Quraishi in Pakistan so if anyone knows him they can get copies from him directly. In India I think Lt. Gen. Yoginder Bammi (Rtd.) took a couple of copies with him also.


----------



## haawk

hey dont forget me , any chances that you could recomend me to lt .gen.yoginder bammi


----------



## BanglaBhoot

He isn't exactly my friend. He came to Bangladesh and obtained my number and rang me up to have some copies sent to him. Being a typical Indian he never thanked me.


----------



## BanglaBhoot

This article takes some concepts used in the book to make some new allegations - 


*Bangladeshs Indian midwife*

Written by Pakistan News :: Pakistan Daily 
Saturday, 27 June 2009 00:40
India has never reconciled with the existence of Pakistan. Indian leaders always believed that Pakistan should not have been created and Pakistan nation has no right to exist,  Indira Gandhi, prime minister of India, in her address to a public meeting on November 30, 1970. Is not her belief remind us the belief of Zionist thugs about Palestine and the Palestinian nation!

Last week, Dhaka High Court, issued a ruling that it was Sheikh Mujibur Rehman (murdered in 1975), who played the role of midwife on behalf of India to break up Muslim nation-state of Pakistan and proclaimed Eastern part as Bangladesh with the support of invading Indian army. The ruling was on a decade-long court case between the two main rival parties, Awami League and BNP  to whom the title of the Father of Nation belongs to  Sheikh Mujibur Rehman, the first president of Bangladesh or Lt. General Ziaur Rehman (murdered in 1981), the later president of Bangladesh. Historically, it was Sheikh Mujibur Rehman, who proclaimed the partition of Pakistan on the basis of Bengalis and non-Bengalis on March 25, 1971. Major General Ziaur Rehman was the first Bengali battalion commander who claimed that his battalion is the Army of not yet created Bangladesh.

No matter, who gets the title, both men along with Zulfiqar Ali Bhutto (hanged like a common criminal in 1979 ) and Pakistans military dictator at that time, General Yahya Khan (d. 1980), are considered by the vast majority of 450 million Muslims of the Indian sub-continent (India, Pakistan and Bangladesh) including myself who lived in Dhaka in the 1970s  as traitors for playing Hindu puppets in breaking-up Pakistan  the very country which was mainly conceived by the Muslim Bengali leaders of the British India. It were they who created All India Muslim League and refused to exploit the Bangala population majority after the partition of India on August 14, 1947  to dominate Pakistans newly establish government.

Sheikh Mujibur Rehmans daughter, Husina Mujib, who survived the 1975 military coup for being living in India  is the current prime minister of Bangladesh. Begum Khalida Zia, the widow of Lt. Gen. Ziaur Rehman is a former prime minister of Bangladesh and current leader of the opposition in the parliament.

I remember how the Zionist-controlled American and Canadian media supported the invasion of East Pakistan by the Indian army  terming it the so-called liberation of Bangla Nation. The liberation allowed Hindu fascists along with Mukti Bahimi to recreate the ethnic cleansing of Muslims in the aftermath of Indias partition in 1947. This liberation resulted in the killing of close to one million Bengalis, mostly Biharis and pro-Pakistan Bengalis. Tens of thousands on Muslim women were raped, some got their breasts cut and many thousands others abducted and put into Mumbai and Calcutta brothels. The Islamist were targetted the most. Maulana Farid Ahmad, punder-president of Nizam-e-Islami party was sewed alive in a cow skin and run over by a jeep. Professor Ghulam Azam, president of Jamait-e- Islami was expelled from the country and his nationality was taken out. The entire Bihari community, which mostly belonged to middle and upper middle-class was striped on its nationality and were forced to live in refugee camps for 37 years. They were treated worse than the low-caste Hindus in India are treated by their upper caste fellow Hindus.

Ahmad Faruqui PhD in his June 22, 2009 opinion said that the major issues which broke the country  were Bengali language, economic disparity, and the non-existence of a national political party with grass-root in both East and West Pakistan..But for Bhuttos conceits and the armys corporate greed , there was nothing inevitable about the break-up of Pakistan. Had it not occured, Pakistan would be the worlds largest Muslim democracy today. Maybe even an economic tiger.

On the other hand  Dr. Shahid Qureshi in his September 7, 2005 opinion, published in News From Bangladesh  blamed Israeli-Qadyani-India axis for the break-up of Pakistan: President Musharaf is surrounded heavily by the elements who would be security risk in the real sense of the world. Riaz Mohammad Khan foreign secretarys American wife is reportedly working in the US State Department. Tariq Aziz, president Musharafs National Security Advisor, is a known Qadyani and American wife holder Javed Akhtar press minister of Shaukat Aziz are on the top of the list. Ahmad Kamal, former Pakistans UN Ambassador has been promoting Israeli agenda with the help of another New York based Qadyani, Mansoor Ejaz, whose grandfather was among first 313 followers of Mirza Qadyani.

Interestingly, India which used Bangala language and Bangla nationalism to turn East Pakistans Bengali Muslims against their fellow non-Bengali Muslims in the West Pakistan  is not willing to let its West Bengal province to merge with Bangladesh. Bangladeshis found out Indias intentions toward them soon after their liberation  that even emergence of Bangladesh as an independent state negates the Hindu dream of an Akhund (united) Bharat. Thats the reason India has always supported Awami League  and Hasina Mujib visits New Delhi as Pakistani leaders visit Washington/London to protect their political future.

Since its etablishment in 1971  India has never stopped anti-Bangladesh propaganda in India and abroad  thanks to its close link with Jewish lobby groups in the US. Ananda Bazar Patrika even called Bangladeshis to raise their voices to merge with India after 1991 election. Indias RAW and its Israeli buddy MOSSAD, however, are supporting insurgencies, such as in Chittagong Hill Tracts, to destablize Bangladesh.

Bangladesh?s Indian mid?wife | Pakistan Daily


----------



## khabib

MBI Munshi said:


> He isn't exactly my friend. He came to Bangladesh and obtained my number and rang me up to have some copies sent to him. Being a typical Indian he never thanked me.



Brother, 
that is not a right comment as one billion people can not have a typical characteristics. 

As much as I am oppose to indian policy towards BD, I have lot of indian friend here in USA and we get alone really well. 
For me simply I do not like the indian policy towards BD but have notheing against its people. Same goes to BD govt as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BanglaBhoot

khabib said:


> Brother,
> that is not a right comment as one billion people can not have a typical characteristics.
> 
> As much as I am oppose to indian policy towards BD, I have lot of indian friend here in USA and we get alone really well.
> For me simply I do not like the indian policy towards BD but have notheing against its people. Same goes to BD govt as well.



You are right I meant typical Indian army officer, diplomat or politician. They all seem to have a condescending attitude towards neighboring countries e.g Pinak Ranjan Chakravarty. I wonder would the Indian people defend their government if they knew the truth of how it behaves with other countries in the neighborhood.


----------



## Saint N sinnerr

MBI Munshi said:


> You are right I meant typical Indian army officer, diplomat or politician.



YEAH Right Munshi ji.. we ALL know what you mean... reading ur articles abt India , even an insane person with schizophreniac charecteristics will undeerstand `what you really mean`. 
hope you are earning good money with your anti-India propoganda sir.
salaam

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BanglaBhoot

Saint N sinnerr said:


> YEAH Right Munshi ji.. we ALL know what you mean... reading ur articles abt India , even an insane person with schizophreniac charecteristics will undeerstand `what you really mean`.
> hope you are earning good money with your anti-India propoganda sir.
> salaam



I think you have come a little too late to the debate. Which articles are you referring to? I have not written many article in the last two years.


----------



## khabib

Brother MBI Munshi,
Is there any news about the upcoming book of Brig. General(formar)
Azmi ? May be you and him can get together and write something 
about security and military affairs of BD.


----------



## BanglaBhoot

khabib said:


> Brother MBI Munshi,
> Is there any news about the upcoming book of Brig. General(formar)
> Azmi ? May be you and him can get together and write something
> about security and military affairs of BD.



That is a very interesting suggestion. I would not mind writing a book with him but I have not met him personally. I have not heard about his new book though.


----------



## khabib

MBI Munshi said:


> That is a very interesting suggestion. I would not mind writing a book with him but I have not met him personally. I have not heard about his new book though.



He is a well known people now and probably my contact in the bd military inside put him within top 1% quality officers within BD military.

Here is the email below that is published within the couple of online places. Not hard to find his address and you can start by presenting him your book.

Respected/ Dear All,
Assalamu Alaikum wrwb. I hope you all are fine along with all members of your families.

I would like to express my sincere gratitude and heartfelt thanks to all of you for your kind and caring concern for me. I guess, I shouldve sent this mail earlier informing the details, but somehow or the other, Ive been passing very busy time (jobless people have many jobs !) over the last week. Im finding it extremely difficult to manage my time, receiving 100s of calls/ mails/ sms and host of visitors. I havent been able to cope up with this volley of well wishers response. On top of that, Abba was in hospital since 29 June (hes at home now, and fine Alhamd.). For all these, I remained very busy and couldnt find few quiet moments, since 24 June, to gather my thoughts and prepare this earlier. Besides, Ive also been trying to give max time to Abba-Amma to help them absorb this shock, perhaps one of the greatest in their lifetime.

Well, in case you didnt know, my last tour of duty was in the furthest cantonment (375 Km) from Dhaka, in a remote village (Kholahati, Parbatipur Upazilla under Dinajpur district), as Infantry Brigade Commander and the Station Commander (the Logistics Commander of the whole cantonment). In mid May, I became sick (due to weakness resulting from over-work) and was hospitalized on 14 May. I was released on 21 May and was given medical leave until 01 June.

Suddenly, on 31 May, while on leave at Dhaka, the order for my attachment (like OSD in civil sector  no portfolio, no office, no work) with the headquarters (HQ) at Dhaka was brought out. I went back to my cantonment the following day. I was ordered to handover my command immediately and join Dhaka HQ (the reason for such urgency was unknown and seemed mysterious !). I wasnt even given any joining time (10 days), which is my entitlement in similar cases, under normal
circumstances. Its not that I was badly needed here (no office, no one to command, nothing to do). I guess, the reason was to remove me from the command immediately, and then take subsequent action.

Anyway, I completed the handing over formalities and left Khoahati on 04 June. After the weekend, I reported to the HQ on 07 June. I was told by a responsible
senior officer (Major General), the officer in charge of posting/promotion/ retirement etc that, Im suspected by the Authority (!) ! Which authority ? And, for what ? I wonder how much/ what else I needed to do/ show, after nearly 30 years in the military, to prove my honesty, integrity, dedication, commitment, loyalty and allegiance ! Im certain that the whole Army, officers and men alike, if asked, will testify in my favour.

Anyway, I met all concerned senior officers, but none, including the Chief of Army Staff (CAS), could tell me the reason. No one could even confirm how long this situation would continue. To be honest, I wasnt much bothered either. I had firm conviction on two things  firstly, whatever Allah does, He does it for my betterment; and secondly, if Allah decides, I stay in the Army, no one can throw me out, and if Allah decides that I go out, the whole world cannot keep me tied down in the army. With such convictions, should there be any reason for me to be worried ?

Indeed not. I wasnt at all concerned about what would happen to me. But, the situation was psychologically uncomfortable for me  no task, but take pay. Ive a very strong sense of self-respect. It was pricking my conscience. I didnt want to draw salary without doing any work. All my life, Ive been proactive, and stretched myself to the extreme limits to do whatever I could.

Now, without any work, the situation was naturally unpleasant for me. I told all these things to the CAS (if you are interested to know about my conversation with the Chief on 21 June, let me know). What will happen to me was any bodys guess. In any case, I was getting mentally prepared to be sent home on retirement, since this has been the culture in our country.

Days went by. I kept on reporting every day. But no news and no work, and
widely varied speculations about me kept on increasing all around.

Finally, the D Day came ! On 24 June, I was called at the HQ at 12:15pm and handed over the letter of my dismissal by a senior Brigadier General. Before handing over the envelope containing the dismissal letter, the senior officer was emotionally choked. He said, Azmi, my heartbeat has increased and my hands are shivering. I dont know what to say or do.

I remained calmed and requested him to remain calm, and hand me over the envelope. He did. I opened the envelope, read the Dismissal Order and just said, Alhamdulillah.

With this reaction of mine, the senior officer became more emotional, his eyes full of tears. He came around the table, hugged me and said, Ive no language to express my sorrow.

I consoled him and told him, Whatever comes, comes from Allah. He then requested me to apply to the CAS for retirement benefit, but I boldly refused. I said, Why sir? Have I done any crime? Am I a thief that I should beg apology
and ask for forgiveness? I havent done any crime and in no way Im going
to beg for showing me mercy (!)/ magnanimity (!). I know that to the
authority my BLOOD is the problem, but Im proud of my blood.

The news of my dismissal not only shocked me or the Army. The entire country and the whole Diaspora community, whoever has come to know, were also utterly devastated. For last few days, my days have been too long and nights too short  Ive become exhausted receiving phone calls, attending visitors and responding to mails. In fact, with the Amar Desh news on 6 June, Ive been suddenly turned in to a celebrity overnight!

Ive been asked many many questions by all/ most of you. Some of you asked me whether I was shown any cause for my dismissal. The answer is a BIG NO.

Do they have any ? Nope ! If they did, they should/ could/would have tried me. I was bold and still am very bold to face any allegation (because I know that I havent done anything wrong. To the authority, my blood perhaps seems impure (!), and as such, Im considered a security hazard [have been considered all through last 30 years]). I told this to the Chief [CAS] also on 21 June in his office at AHQ, though not exactly in the same language. Theyve (I wonder who all !) been trying to find an excuse (against me) to throw me out for nearly last 30 years, but Alhamdulillah, never succeeded, because Ive served, all through, as a true patriot soldier, with complete allegiance, loyalty, dedication, devotion and commitment, and obviously with full honour and dignity. Nevertheless, people who become blind when theyve authority never think of Aakhirah and never learn lessons from history (so sad ! I feel pity for them !!). So, they never hesitate to do injustice. This is the first time, to the best of my knowledge (many senior serving and retired officers, and the Chief of the military law department confirmed this), in the history of BD Army, that an officer has been dismissed without any offence/ allegation/ charge/ trial and without allowing any scope to defend himself.

Ive filled my case in Allahs court, and Ive firm conviction that my Allahll certainly punish the zaleems (whoever it includes) very heavily, both in this world and hereafter. He is all powerful  Wa makaru makarallah, Allahu khairul maakerin. For me, Allah is enough. Im eagerly and patiently waiting to see their reward (!), following Allahs verse, Innallaaha maassoabirin. It may take some time, but Im not in a hurry.

At this time, Im not at all worried or tensed, neither Im bothered about this dismissal. Rather, now Im even stronger than ever before, having gone through the events of last few days. For your information, Ive been receiving innumerable calls/ mails/ sms for last few days, from Bangladesh (both army and civil), Europe, America, Canada, Africa  from all over the world. Host of visitors, both friends and family, are pouring in, and all of them, irrespective of age, relationship and profession, are expressing their deep concern and shock, condemning this great injustice and showing there solidarity with me. Im also receiving calls from people I dont know or met before. Many are emotionally choked, unable to talk; some are even crying like babies. Im moved by their emotions, but unmoved for the dismissal, consoling them and getting stronger in my mind, with this support from so many people like you all. I feel so humbled when I find so many people loving me like that. I didnt realize that I was so much loved (Im deliberately avoiding the word popular, because thats a word military strongly dislikes [that could very well be one of the prime reasons for my dismissal], and by heart, Im still a military man) by so many people all over the world !

Ive strong conviction in my faith on Almighty that this is for my betterment, and my Allah will turn this apparently troubled situation into a pleasant and surprising reward for me. I just want to relax for a while now, because after 30 long strenuous years in the military, I guess I deserve some respite before I start afresh, although Ive come back empty handed (in fact, Ive nearly Tk 4 lacs loan), since they have deprived me of all my pension rights.

Please also note that, officers with even 12 years less service than me have gone for UN assignment twice, but Ive been only once. The list of my deprivation and violation of human rights against me is long (Im writing my biography in English. I wish to publish this from UK/ USA/Canada/ Australia. I seek your help in this regard. Please look for a publisher. Ill be grateful).

Despite all these, Im fine Alhamdulillah, and Im certain that my Allah will keep me well. Im happy to be reunited with Abba-Amma, my wife and the children. For the first time in my life the authority brought me to Dhaka (only to dismiss me !!). Im so pleased to be able to remain with my parents at their old age and do something for them, thereby making my accountability in akhirah little easier. Please pray for me and my family. Also pray so that Allah gives exemplary punishment to the zaleems in both dunya and akhirah. I also seek your prayers so that Allah arranges a respectable job for me at the earliest.

May Allah take care of you all.
Allah hafez.

- Former (!) Brig Gen A Amaan Azmi (AAA)
02 July 2009.

Note:
1. Im att 2 pics. The first one was taken when I was bringing out the
letter of my dismissal from the envelope. The second one, taken just a
couple of minutes later, while I was smilingly discussing the issue of my
dismissal with few other officers (one Brigadier General, two Lieutenant
Colonels, and three Majors including a retired one).
2. The pics were taken by the retired Major by his mobile and later
mailed to me.
3. These pics, and most of the contents of this mail will also be included
in my Biography.


» editor's blog 900 reads 
Tags:Amman Azmi Editorial


----------



## BanglaBhoot

His dismissal was completely unjustified and politically motivated. He is a sword of honour and was one of the best officers we had. He should now adopt a more public profile but have a wider platform than the Jamaat-i-Islami.


----------



## rajeev

MBI Munshi said:


> His dismissal was completely unjustified and politically motivated. He is a sword of honour and was one of the best officers we had. He should now adopt a more public profile but have a wider platform than the Jamaat-i-Islami.



I dont know what is your objective? How would co-operation with India undermine Bangladeshi interest? Isnt Bangladesh a democratic country elected by its own people, then wont it care for its own interests?

There are few panic driven crazy idealogous who only talk about war, but why not co-operation. Using India, you will grow faster and have a good base. 

Highlighting some incidents where some guys are involved. Have you thought of possibility some of these would be criminals(drugs) or trying to sneak into India illegally.

Some claim that even govt is Indian spy. How silly is that? Govt was elected by Bangladeshi people. Now dont tell me all Bangladeshi people are Indian spies except the few untainted here.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## M_Saint

rajeev said:


> I dont know what is your objective? How would co-operation with India undermine Bangladeshi interest? Isnt Bangladesh a democratic country elected by its own people, then wont it care for its own interests?


One would get sick and tired by reading Indian's deliberate-dumb statements over and over but that hardly ever stops them acting against the pursuation of interest. Is it very tough to figure out that A GOVT of stooges, run by stooges that have been formed by stooge-masters would pay its dues first by the expense of its land and population under whatever democracy/fascist veneer it runs its daily scheme"?


----------



## bigmoneymaker

indians are so despicxxxx!!! when facing pakistan they weilded their big sticks threatening the people to submit to him, and by this way india subdued the surrounding immediate weak neighbours to make him the unchallengeable big brother!!!
But when facing china, it pretended to be the innocent victim to draw international sympathy to gain aids and assistance to contain china. such weaklixx.. if you dont want to confront with china, then dont make any aggressive stance to your neighbours or someday you shall get your retribution. the one oppresses others may get oppressed by stronger one eventually..stop this vicious cycle of hatred, if you truly has the will to abandon the hegemonic mindset !!! just a piece of sincere advice.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rajeev

bigmoneymaker said:


> indians are so despicxxxx!!! when facing pakistan they weilded their big sticks threatening the people to submit to him, and by this way india subdued the surrounding immediate weak neighbours to make him the unchallengeable big brother!!!
> But when facing china, it pretended to be the innocent victim to draw international sympathy to gain aids and assistance to contain china. such weaklixx.. if you dont want to confront with china, then dont make any aggressive stance to your neighbours or someday you shall get your retribution. the one oppresses others may get oppressed by stronger one eventually..stop this vicious cycle of hatred, if you truly has the will to abandon the hegemonic mindset !!! just a piece of sincere advice.



I am sorry that you guys felt that we have dubious intentions towards Bangladesh. The only country with which India has any kind of animosity is with Pakistan. We have open borders with Nepal and Bhutan. I think if Bangladesh so desire that could very well happen too.

I dont know what we did to make you feel this way. If you ask any Indian, they dont know why you feel that way. Hope that this bad feelings go away and we all make our strides towards economic progress.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## M_Saint

rajeev said:


> I am sorry that you guys felt that we have dubious intentions towards Bangladesh. The only country with which India has any kind of animosity is with Pakistan. We have open borders with Nepal and Bhutan. I think if Bangladesh so desire that could very well happen too.
> 
> I dont know what we did to make you feel this way. If you ask any Indian, they dont know why you feel that way. Hope that this bad feelings go away and we all make our strides towards economic progress.


Hi Rajeev, 

Thanks for your reconciliatory post. Hope your politicians pay their dues to us and become good-gesturers like you, thanks.


----------



## bones20

rajeev said:


> I am sorry that you guys felt that we have dubious intentions towards Bangladesh. The only country with which India has any kind of animosity is with Pakistan. We have open borders with Nepal and Bhutan. I think if Bangladesh so desire that could very well happen too.
> 
> I dont know what we did to make you feel this way. If you ask any Indian, they dont know why you feel that way. Hope that this bad feelings go away and we all make our strides towards economic progress.



Dear Rajeev, do you know you just offended them with this message? Now dont offend them further or there will fatwa declared against you and jihad against your family.


----------



## third eye

bigmoneymaker said:


> indians are so despicxxxx!!! when facing pakistan they weilded their big sticks threatening the people to submit to him, and by this way india subdued the surrounding immediate weak neighbours to make him the unchallengeable big brother!!!
> *But when facing china, it pretended to be the innocent victim to draw international sympathy to gain aids and assistance to contain china.* such weaklixx.. if you dont want to confront with china, then dont make any aggressive stance to your neighbours or someday you shall get your retribution. the one oppresses others may get oppressed by stronger one eventually..stop this vicious cycle of hatred, if you truly has the will to abandon the hegemonic mindset !!! just a piece of sincere advice.



No offense meant but , Useless advice.

The unwritten rule in international polity generally is " give me a situation, we'll give you the rule'.

All nations take decisions based on the best interests of themselves in a given situation. Some examples are :

1. US dropping Pak when the Soviets pulled out of Af.
2. Pk dropping the taliban when Mush was compelled to make the famous ' U-Turn' after 9/11.
3. Acceptance of ' some ' countries as Nuc nations while condemning the rest for their ( similar) ambitions.

As a fallout, each nations bears the brunt of decisions taken by them.

In short, there are no virgins in life... if there are , its only due to lack of opportunities.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## eastwatch

MBI Munshi said:


> His dismissal was completely unjustified and politically motivated. He is a sword of honour and was one of the best officers we had. He should now adopt a more public profile but have a wider platform than the Jamaat-i-Islami.



In the Bangla newspaper 'Amader Shomoy,' one Dulal Ahmed Chowdhury has raised doubts on the ability of Brig. Azmi. These are on the matters of his schooling, exam grades, procedure to enlist in the army and some others. When these questions are asked publicly, I expect him or who knows about his past to come forward and answer those questions. Can some one do the same thing in this forum? Read the news below:

http://www.amadershomoy.com/content/2009/10/03/news0282.htm


----------



## leonblack08

eastwatch said:


> In the Bangla newspaper 'Amader Shomoy,' one Dulal Ahmed Chowdhury has raised doubts on the ability of Brig. Azmi. These are on the matters of his schooling, exam grades, procedure to enlist in the army and some others. When these questions are asked publicly, I expect him or who knows about his past to come forward and answer those questions. Can some one do the same thing in this forum? Read the news below:
> 
> The Daily Amadershomoy - October 3, 2009



I think we should not yet jump on the report.We will have to see Gen. Azmi's certificates to believe him.Some readers also pointed out this on the website.

Besides I feel Amadersomy is pro-AL(my opinion) and apart from it,its not a major daily too.So this type of investigative reports are difficult to believe.


----------



## eastwatch

leonblack08 said:


> I think we should not yet jump on the report.We will have to see Gen. Azmi's certificates to believe him.Some readers also pointed out this on the website.
> 
> Besides I feel Amadersomy is pro-AL(my opinion) and apart from it,its not a major daily too.So this type of investigative reports are difficult to believe.


Brig. Azmi should file a case in a competent court of law against the editor of Amader Shomoy and the writer of such a dubious news. Brig. Azmi is not a public figure. I wonder how a news editor can publish someone's personal history in a newspaper without having that person's written permission. Ethics aside, where are the laws in BD to protect the privacy?


----------



## muse

We should first read the book and then comment - and on that count, Munshi Sahab, where is the book available?


----------



## BanglaBhoot

If you are looking for the book in Pakistan I believe that Ahmed Qurashi has a few hundred in stock or you may obtain a copy from Dr. Pervaiz Iqbal Cheema of Karachi University.


----------



## fallstuff

Indira Gandis creation of the Tamil Tigers brought hell on a Prosperous SriLanka. The unintended consequence was the assassination of her son by the Tamil Tigers and her own demise by the Sikh bodyguards. IMHO India has left behind the days of Indira Gandi.


----------



## BanglaBhoot

After the BDR mutiny I doubt that many in BD would believe that comment.


----------



## BanglaBhoot

*The India Factor in Indo-Bangladesh Relations

Taj Hashmi

Professor, APCSS, Honolulu, USA *

One wonders as to why Sheikh Hasina and the admirers of her latest gesture of good will towards India are not cognizant of the India Doctrine at all. Cultivated assiduously by most Indian leaders from Nehru to Manmohan Singh (V.P. Singh and I.K.Gujral were possibly the only exceptions in this regard), this doctrine stands for two things: a) establishing Vrihat Bharat (Greater India) with a view to asserting Indian hegemony in the Indian Ocean and b) to extract maximum economic benefits and political leverage from smaller neighbours by intimidating them on a regular basis. As the act of not recalling Nehrus not-so-hidden desire to undo the Partition of 1947 is a political blunder, particularly for Pakistan Bangladesh; so is forgetting about Indias annexation of Kashmir (1947), Hyderabad (1948), Goa (1961) and even independent Sikkim (1975). 

FULL ARTICLE  

DeshCalling: The ?India Factor? in Indo-Bangladesh Relations*


----------



## Stumper

MBI Munshi said:


> *The India Factor in Indo-Bangladesh Relations
> 
> Taj Hashmi
> 
> Professor, APCSS, Honolulu, USA *
> 
> One wonders as to why Sheikh Hasina and the admirers of her latest gesture of good will towards India are not cognizant of the India Doctrine at all. Cultivated assiduously by most Indian leaders from Nehru to Manmohan Singh (V.P. Singh and I.K.Gujral were possibly the only exceptions in this regard), this doctrine stands for two things: a) establishing Vrihat Bharat (Greater India) with a view to asserting Indian hegemony in the Indian Ocean and b) to extract maximum economic benefits and political leverage from smaller neighbours by intimidating them on a regular basis. As the act of not recalling Nehrus not-so-hidden desire to undo the Partition of 1947 is a political blunder, particularly for Pakistan Bangladesh; so is forgetting about Indias annexation of Kashmir (1947), Hyderabad (1948), Goa (1961) and even independent Sikkim (1975).
> 
> FULL ARTICLE 
> 
> DeshCalling: The ?India Factor? in Indo-Bangladesh Relations*



Mr.Munshi : This definitely would have been good reading and i agree with some of his musings like "not putting all eggs in one basket", but.. he ruins it all by coming out as a polarized person to me...had it not been for some unexplained/biased racist comments by him... Just made author's views biased. For Example, here are snippets from his article http://opinion.bdnews24.com/2010/01/22/the-‘india-factor’-in-indo-bangladesh-relations/:

*.....Muslim-majority Bangladesh has more to lose than gain by coming too close for comfort to India; and to Israel via India.

.....Bangladesh is oblivious of the fact that India, by strictly adhering to Chanakyas advice*


----------



## BanglaBhoot

Most interesting is that he is a professsor at APCSS which is run by the Pentagon and the DIA.


----------



## Stumper

MBI Munshi said:


> Most interesting is that he is a professsor at APCSS which is run by the Pentagon and the DIA.



No denying his credentials. And as i said i agree with few of his points. But he could have avoided a one sided india bashing to make it really unbiased reading, not to mention the implied racism put me off.

None the less, few valid arguments do deserve credit.


----------



## sarthak

I think i'm posting a bit late , never checked this thread before. better late than never, congratulations Mr Munshi . It's a really big thing to have a book under one's name. Although i can guess that the book would contain lots of anti India comments, i'll still love to read it.


----------



## BanglaBhoot

I doubt the book is available in India unfortunately.


----------



## Goodperson

MBI Munshi said:


> I doubt the book is available in India unfortunately.



Why use this forum to promote your book ? Hope you share your revenues with them.


----------



## karan.1970

-self delete--


----------



## BanglaBhoot

Goodperson said:


> Why use this forum to promote your book ? Hope you share your revenues with them.



Actually I don't share my royalties with PDF which I think is an excellent arrangement. I think this an excellent forum to promote my book.


----------



## *chill*

MBI Munshi said:


> Actually I don't share my royalties with PDF which I think is an excellent arrangement. I think this an excellent forum to promote my book.



a bit personal question but can you share how many books you sold till date?


----------



## BanglaBhoot

Out of 3000 books printed I have sold 2000 so far and sent out 500 complimentary copies.


----------



## Goodperson

MBI Munshi said:


> Actually I don't share my royalties with PDF which I think is an excellent arrangement. I think this an excellent forum to promote my book.



I really doubt of any arrangement from PDF however I think it may be undue advantage for promotion.


----------



## BanglaBhoot

Goodperson said:


> I really doubt of any arrangement from PDF however I think it may be undue advantage for promotion.



Since the moderators have no objection and as they made this thread a sticky I doubt this arrangement could strictly be described as undue promotion.


----------



## Goodperson

MBI Munshi said:


> Since the moderators have no objection and as they made this thread a sticky I doubt this arrangement could strictly be described as undue promotion.



Good for you


----------



## Skies

http://bdnews24.com/details.php?cid=2&id=155271&hb=top



> Dhaka, Mar 7 (bdnews24.com) &#8211; *Prime minister Sheikh Hasina said on Sunday that her father Sheikh Mujibur Rahman formed detailed war plans for Bangladesh's eventual liberation from Pakistan during a stay in London in 1969, the year he was accorded the title 'Bangabandhu', friend of Bengal.
> *
> 
> She said Bangabandhu finalised details for a liberation war soon after his release from detention at Kurmitola in the Agartala Conspiracy Case, in which the Pakistan government had brought sedition charges against Bangabandhu and 34 others.
> 
> "He went to London on October 22 1969, following his realease in the Agartala Conspiracy Case on April 22 that year. I reached London the next day from Italy, where I was living with my husband.," she recalled.
> 
> "It was there that Bangabandhu at a meeting made final the plans, including when the war would start, where our freedom fighters would be trained and where refugees would take shelter."
> 
> "All preparations were taken there (London). I was serving tea and entered the room several times where the meeting was being held. I heard their discussions," the prime minister said.



After reading this, anyone can say/question/blame that Mujibur Rahman had been planning for dependence of BD and he did plan/conspiracy in Agartala, India with the help of Indians. Thus Indians *induced* Mujib for war against wPK or Mujib were greedy for power. But PK did not allow that conspiracy and arrested Mujib and problem begun from then i.e. violence by PK authority on BD people.

So Mujib started the flame illegally *at first* which compelled PK to torture BD people, *right*? But, actually, PK did not start violence at first.

*Correct me if I'm wrong.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## BanglaBhoot

This pretty much confirms what my book said about Mujib's involvement with India before 71.

By the way the government has now blocked my blog DeshCalling to viewers in Bangladesh. Is this a sign of things to come? 

DeshCalling


----------



## FreekiN

I am currently reading

Pakistan: Between Mosque and Military by Hussain Huqqani


----------



## Skies

MBI Munshi said:


> This pretty much confirms what my book said about Mujib's involvement with India before 71.
> 
> By the way the government has now blocked my blog DeshCalling to viewers in Bangladesh. Is this a sign of things to come?
> 
> DeshCalling



Today Govt. blocked your blog. Is there any chance that Govt will harass/arrest you? This a matter of thinking/to be worry, who knows may be we could see you at news paper or TV.


----------



## toxic_pus

Someone once said that Bangladesh is probably the only country in this world which has two diametrically opposite views about its own independence. 

So true.

If Pakistanis are in perpetual fix about their identity, then Bangladeshis are equally in a perpetual fix about their perception of independence.


----------



## Skies

toxic_pus said:


> Someone once said that Bangladesh is probably the only country in this world which has two diametrically opposite views about its own independence.



Not only that. All Indians and Pakistanis like Gandhi ji and Muhammad Jinnah respectively but All Bangladeshi do not like Mujib. Mujib is controversial compare to them and BD people do not like him as commonly as them (Gandhi ji and Muhammad Jinnah).


----------



## Skies

brotherbangladesh said:


> War plans made as early as &#39;69: Hasina | Bangladesh | bdnews24.com
> 
> 
> 
> After reading this, anyone can say/question/blame that Mujibur Rahman had been planning for dependence of BD and he did plan/conspiracy in Agartala, India with the help of Indians. Thus Indians *induced* Mujib for war against wPK or Mujib were greedy for power. But PK did not allow that conspiracy and arrested Mujib and problem begun from then i.e. violence by PK authority on BD people.
> 
> So Mujib started the flame illegally *at first* which compelled PK to torture BD people, *right*? But, actually, PK did not start violence at first.
> 
> *Correct me if I'm wrong.



So *if* I&#8217;m not wrong at post#196 then Razakars (so-called) were wise and they could understand the conspiracy by Mujib & India in Agartala-India therefore Razakars were against independence. So Razakars were not BD&#8217;s enemy _(except few who helped PK army in brutality)_ but a bulling and bogus-painted character by India & AL. Although PK Army brutally killed many BD intels in 25th March, 71 but the situation forced PK army to do so to keep the stability in their country.
Tell me, what BD army will do if someone calls for independence like Mujib from CHT. Won&#8217;t BD army kill some tribals to keep the situation in hand?? 


*Tell me if I&#8217;m wrong.


----------



## BanglaBhoot

brotherbangladesh said:


> Today Govt. blocked your blog. Is there any chance that Govt will harass/arrest you? This a matter of thinking/to be worry, who knows may be we could see you at news paper or TV.



They won't waste their time arresting me they will just kill me. Its a lot less hassle for them.


----------



## BanglaBhoot

brotherbangladesh said:


> So *if* Im not wrong at post#196 then Razakars (so-called) were wise and they could understand the conspiracy by Mujib & India in Agartala-India therefore Razakars were against independence. So Razakars were not BDs enemy _(except few who helped PK army in brutality)_ but a bulling and bogus-painted character by India & AL. Although PK Army brutally killed many BD intels in 25th March, 71 but the situation forced PK army to do so to keep the stability in their country.
> Tell me, what BD army will do if someone calls for independence like Mujib from CHT. Wont BD army kill some tribals to keep the situation in hand??
> 
> *Tell me if Im wrong.



My book actually suggests that many of the killings of leftist intellectuals blamed on the Razakars were actually carried out by the Indians and the Mujib Bahini. There is some evidence for this in the book.


----------



## Skies

MBI Munshi said:


> They won't waste their time arresting me they will just kill me. Its a lot less hassle for them.



Are you sure. Then you should take a rest and stay away. May be PDF will be blocked here too. I'm scared and I need to hide too as I've said many things against AL.


----------



## BanglaBhoot

You have used a pseudonym so your safe.


----------



## Skies

MBI Munshi said:


> By the way the government has now blocked my blog DeshCalling to viewers in Bangladesh. Is this a sign of things to come?
> 
> DeshCalling



*Internet access is 'a fundamental right' *







*Almost four in five people around the world believe that access to the internet is a fundamental right, a poll for the BBC World Service suggests.*

The survey - of more than 27,000 adults across 26 countries - found strong support for net access on both sides of the digital divide. 

Countries such as Finland and Estonia have already ruled that access is a human right for their citizens. 

International bodies such as the UN are also pushing for universal net access. 
"The right to communicate cannot be ignored," Dr Hamadoun Toure, secretary-general of the International Telecommunication Union (ITU), told BBC News. 

"The internet is the most powerful potential source of enlightenment ever created." 

He said that governments must "regard the internet as basic infrastructure - just like roads, waste and water". 

"We have entered the knowledge society and everyone must have access to participate." 





The survey, conducted by GlobeScan for the BBC, also revealed divisions on the question of government oversight of some aspects of the net. 

Web users questioned in South Korea and Nigeria felt strongly that governments should never be involved in regulation of the internet. However, a majority of those in China and the many European countries disagreed. 

In the UK, for example, 55% believed that there was a case for some government regulation of the internet. 

Free speech

Countries such as Mexico, Brazil and Turkey most strongly support the idea of net access as a right, the survey found. 

More than 90% of those surveyed in Turkey, for example, stated that internet access is a fundamental right - more than those in any other European Country.

South Korea - the most wired country on Earth - had the greatest majority of people (96%) who believed that net access was a fundamental right. Nearly all of the country's citizens already enjoy high-speed net access. 

The survey also revealed that the internet is rapidly becoming a vital part of many people's lives in a diverse range of nations. 

In Japan, Mexico and Russia around three-quarters of respondents said they could not cope without it. 

Most of those questioned also said that they believed the web had a positive impact, with nearly four in five saying it had brought them greater freedom. 

However, many web users also expressed concerns. The dangers of fraud, the ease of access to violent and explicit content and worries over privacy were the most concerning aspects for those questioned. 

A majority of users in Japan, South Korea and Germany felt that they could not express their opinions safely online, although in Nigeria, India and Ghana there was much more confidence about speaking out.


----------



## Al-zakir

brotherbangladesh said:


> 71 but the situation forced PK army to do so to keep the stability in their country.
> Tell me, what BD army will do if someone calls for independence like Mujib from CHT. Won&#8217;t BD army kill some tribals to keep the situation in hand??
> 
> 
> *Tell me if I&#8217;m wrong.



You are absolutley right. I myself raised the same question many times here in the forum and else where yet neither awami thugs nor bengli minded bigol leftist has come up with credible answer. 

Mujib was a dalal, coward thug and brainless creature and that is probably why pak establisment refused to tranfer power to him. Many pakistani sympathize with awami and they think that power should have been trasfer to intact pakistan but these guy neither experienced nor seen mujib and awami thugs rule over east pak between 72-75. Thanks god pak establishment did not transfer power to this big headed otherwishe pakistan would have broken in 5 diffrent provnice by now. 

As a kid I used here that our jute was running west pak economy but reality here is that pakistan is an neuclear state with shining islamabad while jute industry died and we lost the world market because people like adam ji do no represent us no more whearas dada bharat build a posporous jute industry with our raw jute. Good going geniouses!!!!

*Brotherbangladesh*: West pakistan was not the main problem. Our main problem always been those hindu bangali minded tagore loving islamic name so called mushriks intelectual. These scums created artificial hatred between west and east pak muslim during united pakistan and now they are creating same hatred between muslims in Bangladesh through same Propaganda. Bangladesh is still divided in half in the name of pro-leberation and anti-leberation because of these blood suckers. Pak army did demised most of them but regretfully it wasn't enough.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Evil Flare

MBI Munshi said:


> They won't waste their time arresting me they will just kill me. Its a lot less hassle for them.




Dont Scare me please .

i'll pray for your Long Life .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## leonblack08

Mr.Munshi are you sure its blocked?Because I can access it still.

What connection do you use?BTCL?

May be they blocked it,but I can still access it.


----------



## BanglaBhoot

Aamir Zia said:


> Dont Scare me please .
> 
> i'll pray for your Long Life .



Thank you for your kind comments and concern. Very much appreciated.


----------



## BanglaBhoot

leonblack08 said:


> Mr.Munshi are you sure its blocked?Because I can access it still.
> 
> What connection do you use?BTCL?
> 
> May be they blocked it,but I can still access it.



The blockage is not water tight but the government has adopted a policy of restricting access to my blog in Bangladesh.


----------



## Al-zakir

MBI Munshi said:


> The blockage is not water tight but the government has adopted a policy of restricting access to my blog in Bangladesh.



Munshi bhai

Sorry to hear that. All bangladeshi and islamic nationalist forced has become their target and you probably on top of the list since you have written a fact book about their master.I will not be surprise if these awami take you down as jamat-shibir. They have become wild dogs. May Allah be with you brother.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Skies

brotherbangladesh said:


> War plans made as early as '69: Hasina | Bangladesh | bdnews24.com
> 
> 
> 
> After reading this, anyone can say/question/blame that Mujibur Rahman had been planning for dependence of BD and he did plan/conspiracy in Agartala, India with the help of Indians. Thus Indians *induced* Mujib for war against wPK or Mujib were greedy for power. But PK did not allow that conspiracy and arrested Mujib and problem begun from then i.e. violence by PK authority on BD people.
> 
> So Mujib started the flame illegally *at first* which compelled PK to torture BD people, *right*? But, actually, PK did not start violence at first.
> 
> *Correct me if I'm wrong.





eastwatch said:


> Brotherbangladesh, please do not come with your Razakar craps anymore. You people wanted us to remain slaves to Punjabis. But remember, Bangal ke upar Bangali Raj karega. No amount of excuse for going against the independence and separation would suffice.
> 
> You the Razakaars did the most heineous crimes by killing your own countrymen in the name of unity with people from another country who were killitng us. Stop all the abuses against our INDEPENDENT STRUGGLE.
> 
> And why do you think that the (west) Pakistanis were forced to act on 25th March? It was the opposite because the Punjabi dominated army was not willing to accept Bangali dominance. There were not ceding power to the elective representatives. If you want to remain a slave, then better vacate our country and go for a Hijrat.




I did not watch the decade of 70, also do not know any Pakistani or Indian who said me about 71. No one of my FnF have time for past history or neither they are interested like me. But it's me who suddenly found this forum, then became interested and who is disturbed by AL&#8217;s continuous bulling. I know Razakar is a sensitive issue. And all I said about them is that they were not as exactly as like AL says.

Have a look there:

1. Pk did misrule&#8230;..........it is their fault.............*I agree&#8230;.....&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;you agree*&#8230;..they are sorry.
2. Pk killed brutally.......&#8230; they are guilty&#8230;......... *I agree&#8230;.&#8230;....you agree*&#8230;....&#8230;they are sorry.
3. Some Razakers helped PK in brutality..........they are guilty&#8230; *I agree&#8230;.you agree*&#8230;.......don't know how they feel now.
4. I said India & Mujib did conspiracy...........they are guilty......&#8230;*I agree....don't know either you are agree or not*...&#8230;&#8230;.they feel proud.
5. I said *all* Razakars were not bad........*I agree &#8230;&#8230;you are not agree.*

So in above, we disagree to each other in 2 matters out of 5 matters. So you cannot call me guilty-Razakar also I do not do any politics and have seen 71. All I wanted to say after reviewing, as my intuition, the past history both closely and aerially, keeping myself away from AL media, that the Mujib conspired (_recently our PM said that Mujib were planning for war_)for war which compelled/forced PK to do brutality to keep the situation in hand. And if some people support PK against Mujib&#8217;s activity then they were not guilty. I did not said that PK were *entirely right* and only said that AL is bulling foully and all Razakars were not bad as AL says i. e. some Razakars saw/thought that Mujib was not right.

I know it's a human instinct to mix up everything sometimes (e.g. once you said Indian products are inferior and once you said TATA company are welcomed in BD) but when I've reviewed closely/separately then I've got that - only PK or Razakars were not guilty but the Mujib and India too. So you cannot call me Razakar for being differ with at 2 points out of 5. May be you will agree with me if you will think the points/facts separately. I'm not taking against our independents but I'm saying that Mujib failed to negotiate or greedy or influenced by India and all Razakars were not bad. Many older have seen the 71 in their own eyes, may be you have seen 71 too with your own eyes, but I've seen 71 in men&#8217;s opinions. If you judge in 71 from BD&#8217;s view then I judge 71 on basis of both BD&#8217;s view and PK&#8217;s view. PK did misrule so BD were not satisfied. On the other hand India took that scope and Mujib were with Indians also greedy for power too. Razakar were with PK does not mean all of them were guilty *except them who directly helped PK army in killing. *

And about slavery of others, I just say: NO WAY. But I want good relation without misunderstanding. So it&#8217;s better to stay away from quarrel on past with you since I only differ with you in 2 points out of 5. We do not want more dividation among BD people though everyone is not same.

_I&#8217;m not a child any more,
Life is opened the door-
To the new exciting life.
It&#8217;s all written down&#8230;..
It&#8217;s written down in&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. (Both sides)

You and I just have a dream.
To build out a Bangladesh-
Without dividation&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;._
-a song

Regards.


----------



## Skies

And if someone still wants to tell me that I'm wrong then I will say that I do not want to confined within their thinking though I'm truly Bangladeshi. Tnx.


----------



## Al-zakir

brotherbangladesh said:


> I'm 25 and going to take admission in MS next month but I thought about those problems when I was 20 and I really nothing comparing to other BD members' talent. And if someone still wants to tell me that I'm wrong then I will say that I do not want to confined within their thinking though I'm truly Bangladeshi. Tnx.



We are all bangladeshis however some are Islamic and other are Bengali minded(tagore lover).

What are you studying bro? 

I am an EE grad.


----------



## Skies

^post#218 plus:

As a human being we cannot forget the past even we want. So every year we discuss on 71 and there are some controversies between people. I want to suggest something for sake of maximum satisfaction among citizens of the both countries to improve the understanding between pk-bd. So, please, do not tell me that I&#8217;m talking against BD&#8217;s independent neither I have any intension. Actually, I want to minimize the misunderstanding which still remained between us in little extent. And I&#8217;m sure now that both of us are well as separate country and as M_saint said me before it was our fate i.e. one day we will be separate. Pak is benefited by separating from us and may be are also. Now we only need well wish for each other and if possible then well cooperation economically and strategically.

Pakistan can say diplomatically that &#8220;_*Although we believe for obvious reasons that there were conspiracies behind 71 situation but we apologize for our misrule and brutality against Bangladeshi people because we believe that the big responsibility was belong to us.*_&#8221;

I think that type of statement can make both countries satisfy.



> You can find the truth in these two threads in below including this thread:
> 
> 1. http://www.defence.pk/forums/military-history/50095-truth-1971-sheikh-haseena-wajid.html
> 
> 2. http://www.defence.pk/forums/bangladesh-defence/41456-battles-1971-a.html


----------



## BanglaBhoot

brotherbangladesh said:


> India's short term benefits in breaking Pakistan is now ironically turning into a long term headache.


----------



## Al-zakir

MBI Munshi said:


> India's short term benefits in breaking Pakistan is now ironically turning into a *long term headache*.



Can you briefly explain munshi bhai.....?


----------



## BanglaBhoot

Now India has two Muslim neighbours who are opposed to its hegemony. Before 71 the East wing was made busy fighting with the West wing which should have kept India happy but they went for short term gain. Indira Gandhi well new the risks of breaking Pakistan but took it anyway. She thought that may be Bangladesh would remain a complaint neighbour. Things did not stay that way after 1975 and even now it seems Hasina is turning against India and towards China.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BanglaBhoot

*Bangladesh PMs trip to China: India Watching Closely*

Bangladeshi Prime Minister Sheikh Hasinas recent trip to China, following close on the heels of her January trip to India, demonstrates Bangladeshi leaders are leveraging the countrys increasingly important geostrategic position vis-à-vis Asias two rising powers. India is watching closely and with a certain degree of concern Chinas growing interest in establishing links to South Asia, Indias traditional sphere of influence. The U.S., too, must find new ways to partner with Bangladesh  a country with the worlds third largest Muslim population  to encourage democratic trends, steady development of the countrys economy, and efforts to keep Islamist extremists at bay.

According to Bangladeshi Foreign Minister Dipu Moni, during Sheikh Hasinas trip to China, she gained pledges from China to finance further development of the Chittagong sea port as well as rail links from Chittagong through Burma to Yunnan province in China. Though not specifically in the joint statement between the two countries, this move will give Bangladesh the upgrades it needs to increase productivity and capabilities in Chittagong and give China an access route to the Indian Ocean for its goods. The port of Chittagong in Bangladesh, along with ports in Pakistan, Sri Lanka, and Burma, is often cited as a new outlet for Chinas strategic and commercial purposes, giving it access to the Indian Ocean, a counter to Indian influence, and an alternative to the Malacca Straits route.

Yet, in her trip to India in January, Prime Minister Hasina also agreed to the opening up of the Chittagong port to goods shipped to and from India, Nepal, and Bhutan. In addition, the United States has been active in Chittagong with the USS Patriot, a mine countermeasures ship, finishing a week long part call there on March 19. The USS Patriot is already the third U.S. naval vessel to visit Chittagong this year. Thus, it seems Bangladesh is seeking to leverage its strategically located port to bring in as much business, partnerships, and naval visits as possible to increase the countrys economic and political status.

At a multilateral level, press reports indicate Prime Minister Hasina appealed to China to be more active in its observer role in the South Asian Association for Regional Cooperation (SAARC). In the joint statement, Bangladesh expressed support for Chinese efforts to enhance cooperation with the SAARC community.

The U.S. must also remain closely engaged in promoting South Asia regional cooperation, serving as an active observer within the SAARC. Asian allies Japan, South Korea, and Australia also have observer status within the SAARC. In coordination with these Asian allies, the U.S. should encourage South Asia countries to continue to lower barriers to trade, increase mechanisms for consolidating democracy, and improve counterterrorism cooperation efforts.

The increased Chinese engagement in South Asia and visits like that of the Bangladeshi PM to Beijing highlight the need for the U.S. to demonstrate the benefits of its own leadership and influence in the region and to collaborate more closely with India on initia*tives that strengthen economic development and democratic trends in the region. 

Bangladesh PM?s trip to China: India Watching Closely | The Foundry: Conservative Policy News.


----------



## BanglaBhoot

*Bangla bid for closer ties with China irks India

Kalyan Barooah

The Assam Tribune *

NEW DELHI, March 22  Bangladeshs bid to forge closer ties with China by offering transit rights and seeking to establish road and rail links between Chittagong and Kunming has irked India. 

New Delhis displeasure with the turn of events in distant Beijing found reflection in 37th India-Bangladesh Joint River Commission meet that concluded late on Friday evening, without signing of the joint declaration. An understanding was reached to sign an agreement later this year. 

A statement was issued at the end of the two-day conference, which touched on the broad issues discussed at the meeting. Dhaka had to rush in its Foreign Secretary, Mijarul Quayes to re-assure Delhi that its interest would not be hurt.

According to sources, what had upset India was Dhakas offer of the same trade and transit facilities like access to Chittagong Port to China. During her five-day China tour, Prime Minister. Sheikh Hasina also visited Kunming and met Premier Wen Jiabao, besides other top officials. 

Dhaka has agreed to allow Beijing to use its Chittagong Port facility, as it was offered to India. The Government of Bangladesh has offered to upgrade the facility, enhancing its efficiency and capacity. Further, Bangladesh has sought Chinas assistance for its proposed deep sea port in the Bay of Bengal, as part of the Look East Policy initiated by the previous BNP regime, sources said.

During the last visit of Prime Minister of Bangladesh to India, it was agreed that India, Bhutan and Nepal would be allowed to use Chittagong and Mongla Ports and now with China joining the race, New Delhi is faced with a whole new scenario, sources added. 

Sources said the proposed Chittagong-Kunming railway and road links via Myanmar is crucial to Indias interest. China proposed to up link through Myanmar, which has been accepted by Bangladesh, sources said. 

Sources said the Chittagong-Kunming road is envisaged to be the gateway between South Asia and Southeast Asia. Bangladesh has already held meetings with Myanmar to work out the road network, sources said.

During the Prime Ministers visit, China and Dhaka discussed in detail the proposed 1,800 km Chittagong-Kunming road and rail network through Myanmar ostensibly to boost trade, commerce and technical assistance between the two countries.

Interestingly, New Delhi has so far been downplaying the demand to revive the historic Stilwell Road linking Assam and Arunachal Pradesh with Kunming via Myanmar owing to security concerns and objections by the Defence Ministry. 

Further, to Indias chagrin, Bangladesh and China also discussed about sharing hydrological data of Brahmaputra river that flows out of Tibet Autonomous Region (TAR). 

The joint statement issued after the meeting between the Prime Minister and Jibao said that the two sides agreed to carry out sustainable cooperation on hydrological data sharing and flood control of river Brahmaputra, in view of its necessity to disaster reduction in Bangladesh. 

The two sides agreed to strengthen cooperation on water resources management, hydrological data sharing, and flood-control and disaster reduction, based on exchange of letters between the Ministries of Water Resources of the two countries in 2005. At the request of the Bangladesh side, the Chinese side agreed to provide assistance for dredging of riverbeds and for capacity building through training of personnel.

Meanwhile, the 37th meeting of the Indo-Bangladesh Joint River Commission Bangladesh side expressed that it is indeed grateful to India for transmitting flood related data from a number of stations in India which helped provide flood forecasts. To minimize loss of lives and properties during flood, Bangladesh requested India to transmit more flood related data from further upstream stations on a continuous basis during the entire monsoon period. 

On the Tipaimukh Dam Project, the Indian side reiterated its commitment that it would not take steps that might have adverse impact on Bangladesh. India also conveyed its earlier assurance that it would not take any unilateral decision on its proposed river inter-linking project that might affect Bangladesh.


----------



## Al-zakir

MBI Munshi said:


> Now India has two Muslim neighbours who are opposed to its hegemony. Before 71 the East wing was made busy fighting with the West wing which should have kept India happy but they went for short term gain. Indira Gandhi well new the risks of breaking Pakistan but took it anyway. She thought that may be Bangladesh would remain a complaint neighbour. Things did not stay that way after 1975 and even now it seems Hasina is turning against India and towards China.



If we ignore occasional rhetoric from Al, Pakistan and Bangladesh enjoy warmth relation despite bloody past. Bharat must be hating it thus I get your point. 

May be la-hasina being force into by other key actors to improve china-bangladesh relation......


----------



## Skies

The ultimate goal of AL should be to stay in Power but not to be stooge of India. So in this regard, if ever AL will reduce its relation with India and seek out more collaboration with others then I won&#8217;t be surprised. And if max BDans will want good relation with China instead of India then why AL will remain as Indian stooge which can decrease the support of people to AL.


----------



## BanglaBhoot

brotherbangladesh said:


> The ultimate goal of AL should be to stay in Power but not to be stooge of India. So in this regard, if ever AL will reduce its relation with India and seek out more collaboration with others then I wont be surprised. And if max BDans will want good relation with China instead of India then why AL will remain as Indian stooge which can decrease the support of people to AL.




The AL faces a serious difficulty in this regard. They are already unpopular in the country and if India turns against the AL then it will be extremely difficult to remain in power. As the BNP had mass support they could oppose India. Unfortunately the BNP only did this very rarely. Ziaur Rahman always tried to prevent Indian encroachment and was so assassinated probably by a RAW plan.


----------



## BanglaBhoot

kaminey said:


> Congrats for ur bk.but it is quite painful to see how this generation of bangladeshis hav given into fundamentalism in a big way and are ful of hatred.this is not so much a matter of influence by india than a feelin of jealousy towards the progress made by a secular india and its people.but things would have bn very diff if india was a islamic state.even that is evident how these bangali fundamentals like most of the members here are ceremoniously supporting the terroists tat are operating from pakistan and causin attacks on indian cities and are blindly acceptin watever the pak members are sayin even on sensitive and wel known issues like 1971 war.i only pity these bengalis.watever u say abt india atleast show tat much amount of respect which is required because the only reason that u ppl are independant is because the ppl of india and its govt helped u ppl to gain that freedom.ar jadi ta na hoto to tomra aj o **** der gulam hoe thakte.is there any doubt in wat i said.thanks



Without even having read the book you have drawn a very broad conclusion. There is nothing fundamentalist about the book.


----------



## kaminey

one doesnt need to read such a book ful of mostly propaganda against india.the review itself is gud enough to c the above .what level of propaganda can speculate about mumbai attacks when it is very well evident that the lone survivin attacked kasab is a pakistani national.so u mean to say that indian raw has equiped him and his fellow terrorists wit arms to attack mumbai.lol.hw childish is that.even the pakistani authorities said that and then their media discovered his home.lol.now pakistani police is guarding their home.lol.u ppl cal urself muslims yet do and say everythin haram.i say better do some soul searching.wateva i had said in my earlier post is not broad conclusion but the truth.lol.nwadays u fundamentals associate wat eva that happens in bd to india and its agencies.get a grip.thanks


----------



## BanglaBhoot

Very odd that you should confuse the review with the actual book. The review may be propaganda but this does not mean the book is propaganda. I think this shows the narrow mindedness of some Indians. A similar comment was made to me by Maloy Krishna Dhar and I suggested he purchase a copy before passing judgement. 

I should also point out that RAW is known to have sponsored elements of the Pakistani Taliban so one may legitimately speculate who else the Indians finance.


----------



## kaminey

u mean to say that they hav financed mumbai attacks .r u a normal human being or r u suggesting that u talk crap like this all the time.lol.its not at all gud that u speculate absurd things.btw do u hav any proof that raw is funding talibs or u simply daydream this kind of crap.secondly i dont knw whose idea is this crap that they are funding talibs.more over its only the pakistanis who r spreadin such propaganda al the time .so many nato countries are involved in afganistan yet they never find any indian involvement with the talibs.so u r suggestin they are fools and the only smart *** arnd are the pakistanis.
even durin wars also these pakistanis spread false propaganda that they are winning ,in the end all the truth comes out in the open.lol.so dont make ur views blurred by the false sermons of our pakistani friends ,analyse all aspects and dont speculate.speculation is more like gamblin which under shariyat is haram.thanks


----------



## BanglaBhoot

No I did not say they financed the Mumbai attacks but India does finance terrorist groups. In Bangladesh we have the example of the Shanti Bahini which was sponsored by RAW for 2 decades. Pakistan has produced evidence that India is sponsoring some of these Pakistan Taliban. Even the Americans have expressed annoyance about Indian activities in Afghanistan.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

kaminey said:


> Ya pakistani evidence.wats in that evidence can u elaborate on that.lol history is witnes that *these pakistanis hav sent army regulars posin as jihadis durin kargil *was.even when they died for their nation ,*their authorities refuse to take their bodies 4 burial.pity on these people who call themselves humans let alone being muslim*.it was indians who buried them wit due respect.do u deny that.*u cal these cowards ur brothrs*.shame on u 2.allah wil judge u al.



Oh shut the f... up u coward .... and watch ur tongue yeh tumharay mata ka forum nahin hai.its PAKISTAN DEFENCE FORUM
Who were the cowards who violated siachin?
Wat bodies? 
If there were bodies why didnt there familes ask GOP?Are they stupid?
U idiot it was NLI and mujahedeen who were making u soil ur dhotis and remember when u ran out of coffins?and asked uncle SAM for a cease fire like 48? and 65?

wat propoganda?
During 65 indian air force claiming to shoot 100 PAF jets?
or ur so called soldiers making phony tales of confronting pakistani troops on border and getting medals???and then getting caught??
Who created mukti bhani?
If we are so bad why our bengali brothers like us and hate u indians?
Why srilankans hate u?bhutan?china? all hate india why???
and have better relations with Pakistan then u indians?
Go satisfy ur tiny ego on sahara tv and B.S rakhsha..


----------



## letsbefriends

Pakistani Nationalist said:


> Oh shut the f... up u coward .... and watch ur tongue yeh tumharay mata ka forum nahin hai.its PAKISTAN DEFENCE FORUM
> Who were the cowards who violated siachin?
> Wat bodies?
> If there were bodies why didnt there familes ask GOP?Are they stupid?
> U idiot it was NLI and mujahedeen who were making u soil ur dhotis and remember when u ran out of coffins?and asked uncle SAM for a cease fire like 48? and 65?
> 
> wat propoganda?
> During 65 indian air force claiming to shoot 100 PAF jets?
> or ur so called soldiers making phony tales of confronting pakistani troops on border and getting medals???and then getting caught??
> Who created mukti bhani?
> If we are so bad why our bengali brothers like us and hate u indians?
> Why srilankans hate u?bhutan?china? all hate india why???
> and have better relations with Pakistan then u indians?
> Go satisfy ur tiny ego on sahara tv and B.S rakhsha..



u shut the f*** up ****...may be this is ur abbu jaan's forum,dats y u r ranting and bullshitting continuesly without backing urself up with proofs,come over in any face to face debate or in international defence forums which r not biased and then we'll see...so u claim that the NLI of pakistan is not under the army???what a joke u r,were they not regulars of pak army???by the way ur nawaz sharif's salwar was wet wen he saw the indian retaliation and went to the UN for mercy as usual(typical **** attitude) we may have ran oiut of coffins but pakistanis ran out of respect..yes that is the reality now and will be forever..the coward army of pakistan didnt even accepted the dead bodies of ur soldiers hahaha,its not that ur bengali brothers hate us or nepal r sri lanka hates us,its the people here....but on the contrary check out what there state heads have to say abt india..sri lanka says india is like a big brother and hasina madam share the same feelings....but since u r blind by hatred u wont be able to see that.

and now wen we talk abt ur country,check out hw much it is loved by anyone,while u go on and beg for a nuclear deal like india from america,all obama did was show the middle finger

same goes with britain and EU,france doesnt gave u avionics coz it didnt wanted to P*** India off...russia is an all time ally ,and hence most of the countries we have good relations with unlike urs.now go n cry to the mod,dats all u can do mofo


----------



## BanglaBhoot

letsbefriends said:


> u shut the f*** up ****...may be this is ur abbu jaan's forum,dats y u r ranting and bullshitting continuesly without backing urself up with proofs,come over in any face to face debate or in international defence forums which r not biased and then we'll see...so u claim that the NLI of pakistan is not under the army???what a joke u r,were they not regulars of pak army???by the way ur nawaz sharif's salwar was wet wen he saw the indian retaliation and went to the UN for mercy as usual(typical **** attitude) we may have ran oiut of coffins but pakistanis ran out of respect..yes that is the reality now and will be forever..the coward army of pakistan didnt even accepted the dead bodies of ur soldiers hahaha,its not that ur bengali brothers hate us or nepal r sri lanka hates us,its the people here....but on the contrary check out what there state heads have to say abt india..sri lanka says india is like a big brother and hasina madam share the same feelings....but since u r blind by hatred u wont be able to see that.
> 
> and now wen we talk abt ur country,check out hw much it is loved by anyone,while u go on and beg for a nuclear deal like india from america,all obama did was show the middle finger
> 
> same goes with britain and EU,france doesnt gave u avionics coz it didnt wanted to P*** India off...russia is an all time ally ,and hence most of the countries we have good relations with unlike urs.now go n cry to the mod,dats all u can do mofo



Your rant is only helping to promote my book. Thank you very much ...........


----------



## BanglaBhoot

Sheikh Hasina Afraid of BNP and the Legacy of Ziaur Rahman?

Thursday July 22 2010 15:57:25 PM BDT

By Obaid Chowdhury, USA

As always, a number of interesting and thought provoking articles and letters covering the current political situation in the country were noticed in the columns of the News From Bangladesh (NFB). I would particularly like refer to the ones written by Zoghlul Husain, Jalal Uddin Khan and Shimul Chowdhury published recently. The writers deserve appreciation for articulating the terrible fiasco Bangladesh in today, as well as warning the public what disaster loomed ahead if the situation was allowed to continue. Mr. Khan suggested some home improvement measures for the BNP, and they need careful consideration by the party if it wants to survive and contribute meaningfully to national politics and development, as well as to carry the legacy of President Ziaur Rhaman.

The Sheikh Hasina administration had been doing everything possible to eliminate the name of Shaheed President Ziaur Rahman, the valiant freedom fighter and the most successful Bangladesh president to date, from the countrys history. His only crime was he had the audacity to declare the independence of Bangladesh from the Chittagong Kalurghat Betar station on March 27, 1971 when political leaders failed to do so in time. The Awami League (AL) had to seek a verdict from a willing court to punish Zia. One can fool one person all the time or some people sometime but not all people all the time. One cannot manufacture or dictate history; it will speak itself.

It looks like the public is paying the price for the forced and farcical elections on December 29, 2008 after which the AL led mohajote was installed to power. *Many nationalist observers and analysts have since been warning that Bangladesh would soon be sucked into the Indian hegemony, conforming to Nehrus India Doctrine, which envisaged an Indian supremacy in South and Southeast Asia. *The AL, its sponsored media and the pro-Indian lobbyists have engaged themselves in allaying such fears, some for protection of their crowns while others for cash rewards. National interests have hardly been of any concern to them.

These elements find Indian great friendship in the stoppage of waters at Farrakha, Tipaimukh and many other similar deadly contraptions! So what if our 52 joint rivers dry out at time of need and people keep crying Allah Megh De, Pani De in desperation? (Please read the article Indias Dream, Bangladeshs Disaster by John Vidal published in NFB on July 16, 2010.) They feel nothing wrong at the regular BSF target shootings at Bangladeshis across the border, nor the Indian farmers encroaching inside our land. They do not care if we lose the South Talpatti or our maritime outlet to the sea. They think Bangladesh is out for sale and can be leased out for money, so let India use our ports and land routes for whatever purpose. They do not reason why Asian Highway had to enter Bangladesh from one side of India and exit to India again, reducing Bangladesh to a hapless transit point only. We need no military control in tribal areas in Chittagong Hill Tracts, so that India-trained miscreants and secessionists can keep it continually unstable. It is of no consequence to them if Indian goods and culture flood Bangladesh markets, even though Bangladesh can not export their goods to India for various legal and procedural reasons. The Hasina administration seems to move along the blue-print it was charted as a condition of its installation to authority.

The nation could not yet know the real story behind the February 25/26 BDR carnage last year, the worst since March 25/26, 1971, even though multiple connections with ruling elites were revealed. Fifty-seven senior officers, including the Director General of BDR, were massacred and their bodies brutally mutilated. Ladies and adult girls were not spared of the savagery during that period hitherto unheard in Bangladesh. Nobody would ever know why dozens of material witnesses were eliminated in the name of heart attacks or suicides while in custody. Perhaps as follow up of a greater plan, some of the brightest officers of the military were systematically sacked or retired and replaced with awamized officers. Yet, Sheikh Hasina does not seem to have faith in her politicized military. Otherwise, why would she engage Indian commandoes for her security and safety, if rumors were to be believed!

General Moin driven Caretaker Government instituted thousands of cases of corruption, graft and murder against political leaders, mostly belonging to Awami League and BNP, including the two former lady prime ministers. People had seen and experienced the highhandedness of those leaders over the past few decades and had no doubt about the correctness of the charges. Yet we found them coming out of the jails as puritans, and today sitting in the august national parliament and cabinet deciding the fate of Bangladesh and its dismayed sufferers. What an irony! Upon saddling in power, the Awami League took quick steps to withdraw thousands of cases against its men, thanks to an awamized and ever willing judiciary. At the same time, cases against the opposition BNP members are being strengthened with new cases being filed almost daily, particularly against the Zia family members, again thanks to a henpecked and spineless Duduk!

The current suppression and oppression to dissenting media reminds us of Sheikh Mujibs emergency period in 1974 when all but four government-controlled newspapers were closed. The way Daily Amar Desh and its editor Mahmudur Rahman was thrashed, defying even court orders, can only be possible in a mythical Mogher Mulluk.

Awami League should in fact be thankful to the opposition BNP for not calling for any Hartal over the past 18 months. It should recall when it was in opposition in 1991-1996 and 2001-2006, how many days did it allow the BNP to run without a Hartal? Yet, it went wild to note the success of Hartal on June 27, 2010 and sent out its official and unofficial enforcement machineries to create trouble. The result was the arrest and persecution of thousands of opposition leaders and workers. The Deputy Home Minister publicly said that the opposition leaders should now save their skins. Shamsher Mobin Chowdhury, a disabled freedom fighter, the longest serving Foreign Secretary and an Ambassador to the US, was not spared of the harassment and continued to remain in custody.

Few disagree with a need of trial and punishment for the 1971 war criminals. In fact, the public in general and the freedom fighters in particular wonder why it had not taken place over the past 4 decades. However, that should not give a wholesale license to the AL to arrest, torture and harass the Islamic minded leaders on flimsy charges. Many observers suspect that it is in fact a deliberate effort by AL to keep a fictitious Al-Quida/Taliban Connection alive in Bangladesh to solicit and maintain Indo-US-Israeli support. (Please read a letter by Shimul Chowdhury in NFB of July 16, 2010 titled It is About Anything but the 1971 Liberation War.)

Do all these mean that Sheikh Hasina is afraid of the BNP, the Jamaat-e-Islam and the legacy of Ziaur Rahman, or the public at large?

Obaid Chowdhury

http://newsfrombangladesh.net/view.php?hidRecord=327849


----------



## Skies

@Munshi Ji

Can you write a book on our Bangladeshi ideology? The name of that book will be: "_Base and Belief_". There you can explain what should be our ideology and thinking. There you can justify the base of Bangladeshi ideology and belief. Some people blindly believe hell-AL's ideology based on wrong bases.


----------



## BanglaBhoot

Skies said:


> @Munshi Ji
> 
> Can you write a book on our Bangladeshi ideology? The name of that book will be: "_Base and Belief_". There you can explain what should be our ideology and thinking. There you can justify the base of Bangladeshi ideology and belief. Some people blindly believe hell-AL's ideology based on wrong bases.



I have already written a lengthy article on the subject just before the 2008 elections. It requires some changes now but the essence of the argument is there - 

DeshCalling: A Nationalist Agenda for Bangladesh - By MBI Munshi Bar-at-Law

A Nationalist Agenda for Bangladesh 

By MBI Munshi Bar-at-Law


The installation of the Caretaker Government after the proclamation of emergency on January 11, 2007 by military fiat provides an excellent opportunity for the conscientious citizen to thoroughly reappraise and also reassess our political ideals and national objectives prior to the return of democracy. While the political parties have been striving to reestablish their credibility and relevance to a disillusioned and apathetic public the issue of what ideological principles the nation should rest upon has been largely set aside although this is the most important question of all for the nation to tackle. This article is intended to provide an intellectual framework upon which nationalist debate may take place and covers the political arena occupied by the BNP, Jatiya Party and Jamaat-i-Islami and to some extent the now defunct Freedom Party and other smaller nationalist entities such as Gen. Fazlur Rahmans newly established nationalist formation. 

What is common to all these parties (except that of Gen. Fazlur Rahman which has only begun operations in Bangladesh) is that they have all failed miserably to uphold the nationalist ideal. The obvious reason for this failure is that there is no single accepted document or formal expression of the terms of the nationalist agenda for the 21st century (although there exists many outdated opinions on the subject) and the majority of the general public has largely relied on intuition to determine a partys nationalist credentials in the modern era. There are several important books on the subject of Bangladeshi nationalism but they tend to over intellectualize the concepts and the basic principles put forward appear contradictory after closer examination. More often than not they involve matters that are subsidiary or ancillary to the main tenets of the ideology. This vagueness and ambiguity has allowed scope for the corrupt, opportunistic and mediocre to thwart and misuse the ideals of nationalism in favour of self-interest and greed. The main cause or reason behind this lack of ideological commitment is the absence of an objective standard or criterion for determining the legitimacy of decisions or actions approved by the party hierarchy when set against the requirements of nationalist ideology. A major consequence of this is that there exists an absolute minimum in ideological content and understanding within the party and an over reliance on charismatic leadership for guidance, however, misguided or irrational it might actually turn out to be for the country as a whole. It is due to this ideological failure that the Freedom Party and Jatiya party both fractured and then collapsed in quick succession during the early 1990s and is also the cause of the BNPs dramatic downfall after the 1/11 takeover by a military-civilian conglomerate. 

The terms of the nationalist ideal according to this author may be explained through the use of the following four broad tenets or core elements of Bangladeshi nationalism

1. Honouring the nations independence and sovereignty achieved through immense struggle, blood and sacrifice in the 1971 Liberation War. 

2.	Non-interference in the Islamic values and beliefs of the people as enshrined in the constitution [Art. 8 (1A)  Absolute trust and faith in the Almighty Allah shall be the basis of all actions]. The emergence of Bangladesh is a direct consequence of the Two Nation Theory and the Lahore Resolution and the war of 1971 was not intended to negate either of these ideas. Bangladesh remains a majority Muslim nation and the nationalist creed requires the respecting of Islamic values with particular emphasis on the virtue of toleration which is a peculiar characteristic of the people of this region who generally abhor all forms of fanaticism It is for this reason that compared to the secularist approach the non-interference method can accommodate Muslims, non-Muslims and even people of no faith since none will be interfered with provided that all practice toleration towards each other and adopt the policy of mutual respect [i.e. Art. 2A  The state religion of the Republic is Islam, but other religions may be practiced in peace and harmony in the Republic] (see below). 

3. Adherence to the inclusiveness of Bangladeshi nationalism which is based on territorial exclusivity rather than on ethnic exclusivity. In other words, a Bangladesh national should be appropriately described as Bangladeshi [i.e. Art. 6 (2)  The citizens of Bangladesh shall be known as Bangladeshi] rather than a Bengali which tends towards territorial inclusiveness with West Bengal which is a part of India and where the Bengali identity is subservient to the superior and universal Indian one. A Bangladeshi can never accept his identity to be subsumed into a larger Indian one which is an entirely separate nation as per the partition of the subcontinent in 1947 into three separate territorial parts and two political entities (India and Pakistan). This separate consciousness of Bengali Muslims began during the 1905-1911 partition of Bengal which was vehemently opposed by the upper-class Hindu landlords whose power and influence over their Muslim tenants dwindled during this period but Hindu dominance again reasserted itself once the partition was rescinded seven years later and the Muslims were returned to their former slavish existence. 

4.	Aggressive promotion and advancement of the national interest and an uncompromising attitude to national security. 

While all the parties claiming to uphold the nationalist agenda have been more or less consistent in protecting Islamic values this has often been done opportunistically or exploitatively. All that this condition requires is non-interference as opposed to the excessive or overt promotion of Islamic values which tends to have a negative effect (a major reason why Islamic parties do badly in elections) on public sentiment which is still very much influenced by the secularist/Indian propaganda about the 1971 war which illogically views Islam as responsible for the atrocities committed by the Pakistan army. Bangladeshis are by nature and temperament moderate in outlook and sentiment and are equally tolerant in matters personal and so a too rigid approach on religion normally gets a negative or unfavorable response. Non-interference in Islamic values is the least onerous of the conditions in the nationalist agenda since it is a negative requirement requiring virtually no action to implement. This is not the same as the secularist agenda favoured by the AL and other leftist parties since they have promoted interference in the Islamic values of the people with the objective of eroding religion from society and rendering the state totally neutral in matters of faith and have even gone so far as to undermining Islam through propaganda and ill-motivated government policies - this is the complete opposite of non-interference and is widely resented by the general public. 

The third condition has usually been a problem for the anti-nationalists such as the Awami League party as the notion of Bengali nationhood became untenable when West Bengal showed no signs of seceding from India after 1971 and even more importantly - from a nationalist perspective - after the CHT insurgency when the tribal groups refused to adopt Bengali customs even after the vocal and uncompromising demand of Sheikh Mujibur Rahman that they do so. This issue was resolved when President Ziaur Rahman amended the constitution and designated all citizens of Bangladesh as Bangladeshis emphasizing the territorial rather than the ethnic aspect of our nationhood. 

It is, however, in the area of national interest and security that sharply differentiates the nationalists from the other ideological inclinations. In the past, too much emphasis has been placed on the dichotomies raised by faith vs. secularism or Bengali vs. Bangladeshi but these are only indications of attitude and the real test is whether a party is prepared to assert the national interest and aggressively ensure the security of the nation and state. If the answer is in the positive in both cases then by necessity the party in power is advancing the majority faith and Bangladeshi nationalism as well. All the nationalist parties (BNP, Jatiya and Freedom) were established on the twin pillars of national interest and security. The events of 1975 (both 15th August and 7th November) were attempts to reassert the national interest against encroachments and interference from India (this statement is not intended as approval or disapproval of either of these events but simply of their occurrence as a factual and important part of our history. The question, however, needs to be posed whether the nationalist agenda could have reasserted itself so forcefully without these violent incidents having taken place. Similarly the ruthless suppression of communist revolutionary forces after Gen. Ziaur Rahman ascension to power could be described as a dire necessity since Indian infiltration into Bangladesh had been so extensive and pervasive that a lesser response may have been easily defeated) and Ershad is claimed to have wanted to establish another army division to thwart any possible invasion by Bangladeshs big neighbour. It is the AL and other leftist parties that have continually compromised on the national interest and security in order to serve their real masters in New Delhi. 

The national interest and security involve by implication the most complex political, social, economic and military questions. It is for the countrys political leadership to determine which economic or political system best serves the national interest or which social policies should be implemented to advance overall national well-being. There is no easy answer to these questions but what is needed is a set of practical policies that can produce a dynamic and fast growing economy that will sustain an educated and healthy workforce and in turn finance the internal and external security needs of the country. Sectional interests must not be allowed under any circumstances to become an obstacle or hindrance to national development and economic prosperity. 

Gen. Ziaur Rahman, Gen. H.M. Ershad and Col. Syed Farook Rahman when they formed their political parties had these objectives in mind but gradually overtime the ideological elements of their party program became diluted and the pursuit of money became more important. While Gen. Ziaur Rahman and Col. Syed Farook Rahman were personally incorruptible their followers and the subsequent generations of leaders were far less inclined to follow this lead and became addicted to the pursuit of wealth and indirectly compromised on the fourth tenet of nationalism  national interest and security. It was with this new generation (especially in the case of the BNP) which saw the sidelining of committed nationalists and the promotion of the most disreputable and corrupted elements of the party and this is the surest sign of internal decay and clearly indicates the disintegration of the party as a united political force. 

In conclusion one should evaluate where Bangladeshi nationalism stands today and especially in the light of the 1/11 change over. It is grievously unfortunate that even without the anti-nationalist parties (i.e. AL, JSD, Workers Party etc) at the helm of power Bangladesh has drifted very far away from all the four core principles of Bangladeshi nationalism. The most obvious failure of the caretaker administration in securing our national objectives appears to be the appeasement of India and the adoption of their foreign policy as our own. This assimilationist agenda has adversely affected our national interest and security and must be reversed if Bangladesh is to remain an independent nation. It is in the area of national security that Bangladesh must concentrate and policy-makers should not be fearful of offending India (which will naturally be the target of any security policy) since India has no qualms about offending Bangladesh which it often describes as a sponsor of terrorism and a threat to its security. The countering of Indian propaganda will also necessarily take a high priority in Bangladeshs security policy but New Delhis canards against its neighbour has unfortunately been embraced by anti-nationalist parties such as the AL, JSD and Workers Party who have described the country as a hotbed of Islamic fundamentalism and an exporter of terrorism.

Bangladesh has yet to devise a security strategy even after almost 37 years of independence which is quite astonishing and at the same time completely unacceptable. One of the principal tasks of a government is to ensure the security of the nation from external threats and this can be best achieved if those responsible for the defense of the nation have a detailed security policy to guide them. National security in this broader sense refers to the requirement to maintain the survival of the nation-state through the use of economic, military and political power and the exercise of diplomacy. This may be accomplished on several different levels and should include the following  
	using diplomacy to rally allies and isolate threats
	maintaining effective armed forces
	implementing civil defense and emergency preparedness measures 
	ensuring the resilience and redundancy of critical infrastructure
	using intelligence services to detect and defeat or avoid threats and espionage, and to protect classified information
	using counterintelligence services or secret police to protect the nation from internal threats
To implement these features effectively in Bangladesh would require a National Security Strategy to be devised. The first step would be to set up a National Security Council which will bring together in one place all the relevant agencies, bodies and experts on this vital issue. This would include the President, Chief Executive, Chiefs of the army, navy and air force, intelligence heads, other security officials belonging to law enforcement, diplomats and experts from various fields who will be called in as the need arises or be allotted to an advisory board attached to the NSC. The NSC would be assigned the responsibility for coordinating policy on national security issues and advising the chief executive on matters related to national security. At regular yearly intervals the NSC would prepare a National Security Strategy document that will guide all elements of our defence, security and intelligence apparatus and also influence the manner and conduct of our foreign policy. The advantages to such an approach would be consistency and comprehensiveness in our national security outlook. While I have tended to concentrate on the defence aspects of security the NSS would give equal priority to strengthening economic security, expansion of trade and investment, and promoting economic development. The NSS would provide guidelines and proposals on economic security, energy security, transport security and terrorism finance. This would involve the business community as stakeholders in the nations security with direct input in policy formulation. 

Probably the only reason that a National Security Strategy and NSC have yet to be established in Bangladesh is the apprehension of the adverse reaction it might generate in New Delhi. A truly nationalist party would disregard such considerations and put the nations interest and security first. India has never compromised on its national security requirements which usually targets Bangladesh so there should not be any hesitation on this side of the border in doing the same in regard to our own defense needs. Critics may argue that this would undermine democracy and put too much power in the hands of the military. This ignores the fact that political parties have continuously undermined the national interest requiring occasional interventions by the army. To prevent such occurrences this paper argues for the institutionalization of the nationalist agenda so that each arm of the state apparatus and machinery works to fulfill that objective. It would, however, only work effectively under a democratic system as the people will be the final arbiters in determining if any particular government is actually living up to the nationalist ideal. An extended military role in state affairs should not be considered since the present army is not the same as the army of Gen. Ziaur Rahman, Col. Syed Farook Rahman and even Gen. H.M. Ershad which actually fought a war and understood the meaning of the words national interest and security (this statement will probably seem unpalatable to many because of certain actions taken by these individuals but those unfortunate but necessary incidents of our history constitute the basis of Bangladeshi nationalism and also its defence. There is some dispute whether the Jail Killing incident of November 3, 1975 falls into this category since many suspect that this was orchestrated by RAW to prevent a strong leadership emerging around Tajuddin Ahmed. The acquittal of 12 accused in the case by the High Court lends credence to this view). The present army although describing itself as modern and democratic is actually more a peacekeeping force having the mentality of compromisers. The armys approach to the national crisis since 1/11 has been superficial and wholly unprofessional (What is the objective and plan for this intervention and where is the exit strategy?). Rather than seeking the advice of committed nationalists and experts they have resorted to taking assistance from various individuals of dubious backgrounds and qualifications. A democratic political party representing the nationalist ideal would serve the nation better provided the top leadership remains incorruptible and appoints statesman to the helm of government affairs rather than amateurs and opportunists. 

MBI Munshi

September 1, 2008

Dhaka


----------



## Al-zakir

Skies said:


> @Munshi Ji
> 
> Can you write a book on our Bangladeshi ideology? The name of that book will be: "_Base and Belief_". There you can explain what should be our ideology and thinking. There you can justify the base of Bangladeshi ideology and belief. Some people blindly believe hell-AL's ideology based on wrong bases.



Our ideology should only be Islamic ideology. No need this Hindu Bengali crap that already made some of people Hindu minded.

I suggest change the name back to East Pakistan and restore old national anthem as well as use Arabic/Persian script instead. We have more than 8000 Farsi words in old Bangla which only will revive if we change this Hindu script. Understand.


----------



## Vinod2070

Too bad they are not listening to razakaars now a days and are going back to their glorious ancient Bengali heritage rather than foreign invader imposed shyt.

Good to see Bangladesh moving towards their roots and rejecting these foreigners and the foreign imposed crappy Taliban ideology.


----------



## jeypore

MBI Munshi said:


> *Even the Americans have expressed annoyance about Indian activities in Afghanistan*.



Link Please...

Which annoyance and Which activities? A great book writer as yourself can easily provide a hard proof or link, But Ofcourse...


----------



## BanglaBhoot

jeypore said:


> Link Please...
> 
> Which annoyance and Which activities? A great book writer as yourself can easily provide a hard proof or link, But Ofcourse...




Gen. McChrystal in a report indicated Indian interference in Afghanistan. You couldn't have missed something that big.


----------



## Skies

Al-zakir said:


> *Our ideology should only be Islamic ideology. *
> 
> *No need this Hindu Bengali crap that already made some of people Hindu minded.*
> 
> *I suggest change the name back to East Pakistan and restore old national anthem as well as use Arabic/Persian script instead. *
> 
> *We have more than 8000 Farsi words in old Bangla which only will revive if we change this Hindu script.* Understand.



1. I afraid and may be dislike one thing in Islam, that is, too much conservation for women like in hell-Afghan and hell-Saudi. Why Islam made so restrictions for women that even they cannot meet with their cousins and relatives without fully covered, though it has some benefits in context of social value? But I want moderate conservation for women. I do not want pure Islamic rule only for this reason. Also those countries have not any worthy contribution in this modern earth that follow pure Islamic rule like Saudi. I have no respect for Saudi People; and may be Ill never go to Hajj for that reason. Do not tell me that they are selling oil and gold and running the wheels of this world.

2. Pure Islamic or Arabian culture does not go with Bangali ancient culture and history, so BD people will not cordially accept pure Islamic culture like hell-Saudi and Afghan ever. So it's only dream. But I do not want too much openness also which can lead people in wrong way like India. I believe their previous culture and social system is leading them to wrong path like allowing gay marriage or live together. We should aware that if our Bangladeshi culture will not lead to that path ever in future. So I suggest moderate Islamic rule but not 100% Islamic rule like Saudi.

3. Yah our anthem can be changed. Its boring to hear same song always, lol. And about name: Bangladesh is okay but I do not like every Bangali/Bangladeshi culture. Thats why my mind is not confined in BDs culture only.

4. May be I like Urdu language and literature and then Hindi more than Bangla. BTW, I did not know that we have more than 8000 Farsi words in old Bangla.


----------



## Al-zakir

Skies said:


> 1. I afraid and may be dislike one thing in Islam, that is, too much conservation for women like in hell-Afghan and hell-Saudi. Why Islam made so restrictions for women that even they cannot meet with their cousins and relatives without fully covered, though it has some benefits in context of social value? But I want moderate conservation for women. I do not want pure Islamic rule only for this reason. Also those countries have not any worthy contribution in this modern earth that follow pure Islamic rule like Saudi. I have no respect for Saudi People; and may be Ill never go to Hajj for that reason. Do not tell me that they are selling oil and gold and running the wheels of this world.





You are too confused little brother. Do not mix Islamic ideology with Arabic culture. Arabs has some culture of their own which is not Islamic. Just stick to ways of our Rasul(S.W.S). I am also for modern Islamic republic where men and women can contribute equally from their own position. 

You need to go to Hajj becasue it mandortory for you to perform if you can efford it. Do not become non-believer because you dislike Saudi. 



> 2. Pure Islamic or Arabian culture does not go with Bangali ancient culture and history, so BD people will not cordially accept pure Islamic culture like hell-Saudi and Afghan ever. So it's only dream. But I do not want too much openness also which can lead people in wrong way like India. I believe their previous culture and social system is leading them to wrong path like allowing gay marriage or live together. We should aware that if our Bangladeshi culture will not lead to that path ever in future. So I suggest moderate Islamic rule but not 100% Islamic rule like Saudi.



You have the right mentality and align with my view. 




> 3. Yah our anthem can be changed. Its boring to hear same song always, lol. And about name: Bangladesh is okay but I do not like every Bangali/Bangladeshi culture. Thats why my mind is not confined in BDs culture only.



Bangladesh is too Bangla confined. 



> 4. May be I like Urdu language and literature and then Hindi more than Bangla. BTW, I did not know that we have more than 8000 Farsi words in old Bangla.



It used to be called Musalmani Bangla. You need to study our history from the time of Khilji.


----------



## jeypore

MBI Munshi said:


> Gen. McChrystal in a report indicated Indian interference in Afghanistan. You couldn't have missed something that big.



Knowing me Mr. Munshi I might have missed such important information like that!!!

So, doubting myself against a great author as yourself, I googled the Gen. statement about Indian interfernce in Afgahanistan, the first thing that did pop up was my favorite Bill and AGNO hated Bill:




> *General McChrystal's report on Afghanistan and external influences*
> 
> The Washington Post provides a good roundup of the report. In short, and it should come as no surprise, McChrystal calls for a change in strategy by ISAF, which has failed to properly implement a counterinsurgency program to defeat the Taliban and allied groups. ISAF must focus on securing the population, aiding in providing good governance, building and mentoring the Afghan security forces, and shifting itself away from an excessively defensive posture to enable the troops to engage with the Afghan people.
> 
> While McChrystal doesn't say so in this report, he wants more troops. He repeatedly describes the Afghan effort as "under-resourced." We won't know the numbers of troops requested until the next report is released. And it should be soon, as McChrystal is clear that the Taliban have the initiative and time is of the essence.
> 
> There are a couple of redacted sections of the report that would have made interesting reading, such as information on Taliban operations and the groups' command and control, and Taliban control throughout the country.
> 
> One part of the report that will get lost in the inevitable political debate on the Afghan surge will be McChrystal's assessment of "External Influences" on Afghanistan. The assessments are brief but reinforce the available information on the safe havens in Pakistan and the ISI's role in aiding the Taliban, as well as the role of Iran's Qods Force in training and arming elements of the Taliban. The paragraphs on Pakistan and Iran are excerpted in full below.
> 
> *External Influences
> 
> Pakistan. Afghanistan's insurgency is clearly supported from Pakistan. Senior leaders of the major Afghan insurgent groups are based in Pakistan, are linked with al Qaeda and other violent extremist groups, and are reportedly aided by some elements of Pakistan's ISI. Al Qaeda and associated movements (AQAM) based in Pakistan channel foreign fighters, suicide bombers, and technical assistance into Afghanistan, and offer ideological motivation, training, and financial support. Al Qaeda's links with HUN [I assume this should be HQN, or Haqqani Network] have grown, suggesting that expanded HQN control could create a favorable environment for AQAM to re-establish safe-havens in Afghanistan. Additionally, the ISAF mission in Afghanistan is reliant on ground supply routes through Pakistan that remain vulnerable to these threats.
> Stability in Pakistan is essential, not only in its own right, but also to enable progress in Afghanistan. While the existence of safe havens in Pakistan does not guarantee ISAF failure, Afghanistan does require Pakistani cooperation and action against violent militancy, particularly against those groups active in Afghanistan. Nonetheless, the insurgency in Afghanistan is predominantly Afghan. By defending the population, improving sub-national governance, and giving disenfranchised rural communities a voice in their government, GIRoA - with support from IsAF - can strengthen Afghanistan against both domestic and foreign insurgent penetration. Reintegrating communities and individuals into the political system can help reduce the insurgency's virulence to a point where it is no longer an existential threat to GIRoA.*...
> 
> Iran. Iran plays an ambiguous role in Afghanistan, providing developmental assistance and political support to GIRoA while the Iranian Qods Force is reportedly training fighters for certain Taliban groups and providing other forms of military assistance to insurgents. Iran's current policies and actions do not pose a short-term threat to the mission, but Iran has the capability to threaten the mission in the future. Pakistan may see Iranian economic and political initiatives as threats to their strategic interests, and may continue to address these issues in ways that are counterproductive to the ISAF effort.
> 
> General McChrystal's report on Afghanistan and external influences - Threat Matrix


----------



## BanglaBhoot

Trust you to be selective!


----------



## Skies

@Munshi Ji

What is Bangladesh Research Forum? 

Who are the members in there? 

And what are their research work?


----------



## BanglaBhoot

Bangladesh Research Forum was operated by Mr. Zainul Abedin from Mohammadpur and it compiled research papers on national and strategic issues. It is now closed down after Mr. Abedin emigrated to America two years ago. The new editions of the book are published by the Bangladesh Strategic and Development Forum.


----------



## BanglaBhoot

The India Doctrine (1947-2007) Bangla translation is now available at The Bookworm. Please see attachment.


----------



## Skies

MBI Munshi said:


> I have already written a lengthy article on the subject just before the 2008 elections. It requires some changes now but the essence of the argument is there -
> 
> DeshCalling: A Nationalist Agenda for Bangladesh - By MBI Munshi Bar-at-Law
> 
> A Nationalist Agenda for Bangladesh
> 
> By MBI Munshi Bar-at-Law
> 
> 
> The installation of the Caretaker Government after the proclamation of emergency on January 11, 2007 by military fiat provides an excellent opportunity for the conscientious citizen to thoroughly reappraise and also reassess our political ideals and national objectives prior to the return of democracy. While the political parties have been striving to reestablish their credibility and relevance to a disillusioned and apathetic public the issue of what ideological principles the nation should rest upon has been largely set aside although this is the most important question of all for the nation to tackle. This article is intended to provide an intellectual framework upon which nationalist debate may take place and covers the political arena occupied by the BNP, Jatiya Party and Jamaat-i-Islami and to some extent the now defunct Freedom Party and other smaller nationalist entities such as Gen. Fazlur Rahman&#8217;s newly established nationalist formation.
> 
> What is common to all these parties (except that of Gen. Fazlur Rahman which has only begun operations in Bangladesh) is that they have all failed miserably to uphold the nationalist ideal. The obvious reason for this failure is that there is no single accepted document or formal expression of the terms of the nationalist agenda for the 21st century (although there exists many outdated opinions on the subject) and the majority of the general public has largely relied on intuition to determine a party&#8217;s nationalist credentials in the modern era. There are several important books on the subject of Bangladeshi nationalism but they tend to over intellectualize the concepts and the basic principles put forward appear contradictory after closer examination. More often than not they involve matters that are subsidiary or ancillary to the main tenets of the ideology. This vagueness and ambiguity has allowed scope for the corrupt, opportunistic and mediocre to thwart and misuse the ideals of nationalism in favour of self-interest and greed. The main cause or reason behind this lack of ideological commitment is the absence of an objective standard or criterion for determining the legitimacy of decisions or actions approved by the party hierarchy when set against the requirements of nationalist ideology. A major consequence of this is that there exists an absolute minimum in ideological content and understanding within the party and an over reliance on charismatic leadership for guidance, however, misguided or irrational it might actually turn out to be for the country as a whole. It is due to this ideological failure that the Freedom Party and Jatiya party both fractured and then collapsed in quick succession during the early 1990&#8217;s and is also the cause of the BNP&#8217;s dramatic downfall after the 1/11 takeover by a military-civilian conglomerate.
> 
> The terms of the nationalist ideal according to this author may be explained through the use of the following four broad tenets or core elements of Bangladeshi nationalism&#8211;
> 
> 1. Honouring the nation&#8217;s independence and sovereignty achieved through immense struggle, blood and sacrifice in the 1971 Liberation War.
> 
> 2. Non-interference in the Islamic values and beliefs of the people as enshrined in the constitution [Art. 8 (1A) &#8211; Absolute trust and faith in the Almighty Allah shall be the basis of all actions]. The emergence of Bangladesh is a direct consequence of the Two Nation Theory and the Lahore Resolution and the war of 1971 was not intended to negate either of these ideas. Bangladesh remains a majority Muslim nation and the nationalist creed requires the respecting of Islamic values with particular emphasis on the virtue of toleration which is a peculiar characteristic of the people of this region who generally abhor all forms of fanaticism It is for this reason that compared to the secularist approach the non-interference method can accommodate Muslims, non-Muslims and even people of no faith since none will be interfered with provided that all practice toleration towards each other and adopt the policy of mutual respect [i.e. Art. 2A &#8211; The state religion of the Republic is Islam, but other religions may be practiced in peace and harmony in the Republic] (see below).
> 
> 3. Adherence to the inclusiveness of Bangladeshi nationalism which is based on territorial exclusivity rather than on ethnic exclusivity. In other words, a Bangladesh national should be appropriately described as Bangladeshi [i.e. Art. 6 (2) &#8211; The citizens of Bangladesh shall be known as Bangladeshi] rather than a Bengali which tends towards territorial inclusiveness with West Bengal which is a part of India and where the Bengali identity is subservient to the superior and universal Indian one. A Bangladeshi can never accept his identity to be subsumed into a larger Indian one which is an entirely separate nation as per the partition of the subcontinent in 1947 into three separate territorial parts and two political entities (India and Pakistan). This separate consciousness of Bengali Muslims began during the 1905-1911 partition of Bengal which was vehemently opposed by the upper-class Hindu landlords whose power and influence over their Muslim tenants dwindled during this period but Hindu dominance again reasserted itself once the partition was rescinded seven years later and the Muslims were returned to their former slavish existence.
> 
> 4. Aggressive promotion and advancement of the national interest and an uncompromising attitude to national security.
> 
> While all the parties claiming to uphold the nationalist agenda have been more or less consistent in protecting Islamic values this has often been done opportunistically or exploitatively. All that this condition requires is non-interference as opposed to the &#8216;excessive&#8217; or overt promotion of Islamic values which tends to have a negative effect (a major reason why Islamic parties do badly in elections) on public sentiment which is still very much influenced by the secularist/Indian propaganda about the 1971 war which illogically views Islam as responsible for the atrocities committed by the Pakistan army. Bangladeshis are by nature and temperament moderate in outlook and sentiment and are equally tolerant in matters personal and so a too rigid approach on religion normally gets a negative or unfavorable response. Non-interference in Islamic values is the least onerous of the conditions in the nationalist agenda since it is a negative requirement requiring virtually no action to implement. This is not the same as the secularist agenda favoured by the AL and other leftist parties since they have promoted interference in the Islamic values of the people with the objective of eroding religion from society and rendering the state totally neutral in matters of faith and have even gone so far as to undermining Islam through propaganda and ill-motivated government policies - this is the complete opposite of non-interference and is widely resented by the general public.
> 
> The third condition has usually been a problem for the anti-nationalists such as the Awami League party as the notion of Bengali nationhood became untenable when West Bengal showed no signs of seceding from India after 1971 and even more importantly - from a nationalist perspective - after the CHT insurgency when the tribal groups refused to adopt Bengali customs even after the vocal and uncompromising demand of Sheikh Mujibur Rahman that they do so. This issue was resolved when President Ziaur Rahman amended the constitution and designated all citizens of Bangladesh as Bangladeshis emphasizing the territorial rather than the ethnic aspect of our nationhood.
> 
> It is, however, in the area of national interest and security that sharply differentiates the nationalists from the other ideological inclinations. In the past, too much emphasis has been placed on the dichotomies raised by faith vs. secularism or Bengali vs. Bangladeshi but these are only indications of attitude and the real test is whether a party is prepared to assert the national interest and aggressively ensure the security of the nation and state. If the answer is in the positive in both cases then by necessity the party in power is advancing the majority faith and Bangladeshi nationalism as well. All the nationalist parties (BNP, Jatiya and Freedom) were established on the twin pillars of national interest and security. The events of 1975 (both 15th August and 7th November) were attempts to reassert the national interest against encroachments and interference from India (this statement is not intended as approval or disapproval of either of these events but simply of their occurrence as a factual and important part of our history. The question, however, needs to be posed whether the nationalist agenda could have reasserted itself so forcefully without these violent incidents having taken place. Similarly the ruthless suppression of communist revolutionary forces after Gen. Ziaur Rahman ascension to power could be described as a dire necessity since Indian infiltration into Bangladesh had been so extensive and pervasive that a lesser response may have been easily defeated) and Ershad is claimed to have wanted to establish another army division to thwart any possible invasion by Bangladesh&#8217;s big neighbour. It is the AL and other leftist parties that have continually compromised on the national interest and security in order to serve their real masters in New Delhi.
> 
> The national interest and security involve by implication the most complex political, social, economic and military questions. It is for the country&#8217;s political leadership to determine which economic or political system best serves the national interest or which social policies should be implemented to advance overall national well-being. There is no easy answer to these questions but what is needed is a set of practical policies that can produce a dynamic and fast growing economy that will sustain an educated and healthy workforce and in turn finance the internal and external security needs of the country. Sectional interests must not be allowed under any circumstances to become an obstacle or hindrance to national development and economic prosperity.
> 
> Gen. Ziaur Rahman, Gen. H.M. Ershad and Col. Syed Farook Rahman when they formed their political parties had these objectives in mind but gradually overtime the ideological elements of their party program became diluted and the pursuit of money became more important. While Gen. Ziaur Rahman and Col. Syed Farook Rahman were personally incorruptible their followers and the subsequent generations of leaders were far less inclined to follow this lead and became addicted to the pursuit of wealth and indirectly compromised on the fourth tenet of nationalism &#8211; national interest and security. It was with this new generation (especially in the case of the BNP) which saw the sidelining of committed nationalists and the promotion of the most disreputable and corrupted elements of the party and this is the surest sign of internal decay and clearly indicates the disintegration of the party as a united political force.
> 
> In conclusion one should evaluate where Bangladeshi nationalism stands today and especially in the light of the 1/11 change over. It is grievously unfortunate that even without the anti-nationalist parties (i.e. AL, JSD, Workers Party etc) at the helm of power Bangladesh has drifted very far away from all the four core principles of Bangladeshi nationalism. The most obvious failure of the caretaker administration in securing our national objectives appears to be the appeasement of India and the adoption of their foreign policy as our own. This assimilationist agenda has adversely affected our national interest and security and must be reversed if Bangladesh is to remain an independent nation. It is in the area of national security that Bangladesh must concentrate and policy-makers should not be fearful of offending India (which will naturally be the target of any security policy) since India has no qualms about offending Bangladesh which it often describes as a sponsor of terrorism and a threat to its security. The countering of Indian propaganda will also necessarily take a high priority in Bangladesh&#8217;s security policy but New Delhi&#8217;s canards against its neighbour has unfortunately been embraced by anti-nationalist parties such as the AL, JSD and Workers Party who have described the country as a hotbed of Islamic fundamentalism and an exporter of terrorism.
> 
> Bangladesh has yet to devise a security strategy even after almost 37 years of independence which is quite astonishing and at the same time completely unacceptable. One of the principal tasks of a government is to ensure the security of the nation from external threats and this can be best achieved if those responsible for the defense of the nation have a detailed security policy to guide them. National security in this broader sense refers to the requirement to maintain the survival of the nation-state through the use of economic, military and political power and the exercise of diplomacy. This may be accomplished on several different levels and should include the following &#8211;
> 
> &#8226; using diplomacy to rally allies and isolate threats
> &#8226; maintaining effective armed forces
> &#8226; implementing civil defense and emergency preparedness measures
> &#8226; ensuring the resilience and redundancy of critical infrastructure
> &#8226; using intelligence services to detect and defeat or avoid threats and espionage, and to protect classified information
> &#8226; using counterintelligence services or secret police to protect the nation from internal threats
> 
> To implement these features effectively in Bangladesh would require a National Security Strategy to be devised. The first step would be to set up a National Security Council which will bring together in one place all the relevant agencies, bodies and experts on this vital issue. This would include the President, Chief Executive, Chiefs of the army, navy and air force, intelligence heads, other security officials belonging to law enforcement, diplomats and experts from various fields who will be called in as the need arises or be allotted to an advisory board attached to the NSC. The NSC would be assigned the responsibility for coordinating policy on national security issues and advising the chief executive on matters related to national security. At regular yearly intervals the NSC would prepare a National Security Strategy document that will guide all elements of our defence, security and intelligence apparatus and also influence the manner and conduct of our foreign policy. The advantages to such an approach would be consistency and comprehensiveness in our national security outlook. While I have tended to concentrate on the defence aspects of security the NSS would give equal priority to strengthening economic security, expansion of trade and investment, and promoting economic development. The NSS would provide guidelines and proposals on economic security, energy security, transport security and terrorism finance. This would involve the business community as stakeholders in the nation&#8217;s security with direct input in policy formulation.
> 
> Probably the only reason that a National Security Strategy and NSC have yet to be established in Bangladesh is the apprehension of the adverse reaction it might generate in New Delhi. A truly nationalist party would disregard such considerations and put the nation&#8217;s interest and security first. India has never compromised on its national security requirements which usually targets Bangladesh so there should not be any hesitation on this side of the border in doing the same in regard to our own defense needs. Critics may argue that this would undermine democracy and put too much power in the hands of the military. This ignores the fact that political parties have continuously undermined the national interest requiring occasional interventions by the army. To prevent such occurrences this paper argues for the institutionalization of the nationalist agenda so that each arm of the state apparatus and machinery works to fulfill that objective. It would, however, only work effectively under a democratic system as the people will be the final arbiters in determining if any particular government is actually living up to the nationalist ideal. An extended military role in state affairs should not be considered since the present army is not the same as the army of Gen. Ziaur Rahman, Col. Syed Farook Rahman and even Gen. H.M. Ershad which actually fought a war and understood the meaning of the words national interest and security (this statement will probably seem unpalatable to many because of certain actions taken by these individuals but those unfortunate but necessary incidents of our history constitute the basis of Bangladeshi nationalism and also its defence. There is some dispute whether the Jail Killing incident of November 3, 1975 falls into this category since many suspect that this was orchestrated by RAW to prevent a strong leadership emerging around Tajuddin Ahmed. The acquittal of 12 accused in the case by the High Court lends credence to this view). The present army although describing itself as modern and democratic is actually more a peacekeeping force having the mentality of compromisers. The army&#8217;s approach to the national crisis since 1/11 has been superficial and wholly unprofessional (What is the objective and plan for this intervention and where is the exit strategy?). Rather than seeking the advice of committed nationalists and experts they have resorted to taking assistance from various individuals of dubious backgrounds and qualifications. A democratic political party representing the nationalist ideal would serve the nation better provided the top leadership remains incorruptible and appoints statesman to the helm of government affairs rather than amateurs and opportunists.
> 
> MBI Munshi
> 
> September 1, 2008
> 
> Dhaka




1. It&#8217;s a meaningful, wise, informative and unbiased post. Members should read it to be aware of our faults in preserving our national interests, security and Indian ploys. I have doubt about them who will oppose you in this post.

2. I haven&#8217;t seen any problem since my birth with this present ideology of Bangladeshi Nationalism as you&#8217;ve explained about four tenets of Bangladeshi Nationalism which are non-interference in the Islamic values and respectful to other religions. I do not know for why and with what hell intention AL wants to change this peaceful constitution. May be AL is playing with people&#8217;s ideology to divide the nation easily to please the external agent.

I wonder; is AL trying to make our BD constitution like Indian constitution where there is no place for Muslim majority but equal right for every religion. Then why in 1947 Bangladeshis supported the PK-IN partition based on Muslim majority/non-interference in the Islamic values type ideology which is still present in BD from 47 to present peacefully? Once I said that if BD will merge with India then we will enjoy big land and big power, then LeonBlack2008 questioned about my nationality. Now I may suspect about their nationality who wants BD&#8217;s constitution like Indian&#8217;s constitution where there is no place for Muslim majority but equal right for every religion. If they want BD-constitution like India&#8217;s then AL-supporters should not have any problem to merge with India since they do not want Muslim majority type constitution anymore which was the basis of 47&#8217;s partition?

3. It seems you wrote this post in 2008 before the election and surprisingly AL is doing what you said before i.e. stooge activity.

4. We really need to implement our own Bangladeshi Nationalism (not Bangali Nationalism), Bangladeshi security and Interest policy to emerge as a real independent, sovereign and proud nation.

Thanks.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BanglaBhoot

*'India's Current Policies Prompt China To Reassess South Asia Policy,' Says Chinese Scholar *

*D.S.Rajan*

For experts analysing Chinas South Asia policy, an article in Chinese language contributed by an authoritative Chinese academician in May 2010 ( noticed online only recently) may prove to be important. The write-up captioned South Asias Position in the International Order and Choice Before China, authored by Professor Zhao Gancheng, Director of South Asia Studies, Shanghai Institute for International Studies has alleged (???????????????-????????, dated 21 May 2010), that Indias current policies are absolutely aimed at realising hegemony in South Asia; they do not address the strategic autonomy requirements of other South Asian nations. This reason is prompting China to reassess its South Asia policy.

The article has declared that the goal of Chinas South Asia policy will always be in favour of maintaining regional peace and stability and is related to the emergence of a regional balance of power and the gaining of strategic autonomy by all South Asian nations. In this connection, it has demanded that Indias position in South Asia should be redefined in the interest of a stable and peaceful regional order, adding that Indias strategic autonomy should not be detrimental to the corresponding autonomy of other regional powers and that India must rectify its periphery policy, which can enable other regional nations to accept its dominant position.

The article has also laid stress on the long-term need for factoring the security threats posed by international terrorist forces to Chinas Southwest border, in Chinas South Asia policy. It has further remarked that the policy should respond to the complicated situation arising in South Asia as a result of consolidation of its interests in the region by the US. In this connection, noting that the US has signed agreements with India covering the fields of nuclear cooperation etc and aid pacts with Pakistan and that President Obama could build a counter-terrorism front in the region, the article has felt that these are impacting on Chinas South Asia policy. Without having any particular country in the region as a fulcrum of its South Asia policy, China should support the creation of sustainable South Asian security architecture to deal with both traditional and non-traditional security threats.

The prescription in the article that Indias role in South Asia should be redefined appears to mark a new dimension in the thinking of Chinese academicians who in the past had backed Chinas ties with India as per the status it had then, along with their assessment that such ties are not directed against any third party. In fact, Chinese observers seem more inclined now than before to approach the situation in South Asia through the prism of India vs. the rest. This stand would no doubt be welcome in countries like Pakistan, inimical towards India. Whether coincident or not, at government levels also, China has started showing at the same time a pro-Pakistan tilt on India-Pakistan issues like Kashmir. Illustrating these are Beijings stapled visa procedure to Kashmiri Indians and undertaking of projects in the Pakistan Occupied Kashmir. Also, there is no let up in Chinas strategic presence in other parts of Indias neighbourhood. In all, a churning in China on relations with South Asia, which could have implications for the developing Sino-Indian ties, is becoming visible.

The opinion of the scholar that Chinas reassessment of its South Asia policy is due to Indias current policies seems to be revealing only a partial picture of the reality. The scenario needs to be examined in a broader sense. China is undoubtedly showing a new assertiveness in Asia, dictated by its perceived need to protect its core interests. Accordingly, the direction of Chinas foreign policy is changing, subordinating diplomatic interests to those concerning the countrys sovereignty. Examples are Chinas uncompromising stand on its territorial issue with Japan and naval activism in South China Sea, even confronting the US power as well as its persistence in adopting a hard line on the Sino-Indian and the Dalai Lama issues.

Besides Indias policies, other reasons behind Chinas apparent new approach towards South Asia could include US nod for Chinas role in South Asia, as witnessed during Obama-Hu Jintao meeting at Beijing in November 2009 and Chinas growing worries about threats to stability of the riot-hit Xinjiang and Tibet bordering provinces, which as seen by Beijing are coming from across the borders. A Chinese language Xinhua despatch from Chengdu dated 29 August 2009, referred to the remarks of Chinas Defence Minister Liang Guanglie that India is a threat to Chinas Southwest borders, just as what Vietnam is doing with respect to South China Sea. Deserving notice in this context is Professor Zhaos emphasis that the security of Chinas Southwest borders will determine Chinas South Asia policy in a long term.

On Indias part, it is already showing awareness of Chinas policy recalibration. The Indian Prime Minister has himself pointed out in September 2010 that China is seeking to expand its influence in South Asia at Indias expense. Logically, Indias awareness is expected to lead to its adoption of suitable counter-measures against Chinas intentions. It is hoped India follows this logic in its own strategic interests.

In order to facilitate further discussions among scholars on the significance of opinions expressed by Professor Zhao, a translation of important portions of his article, done by this writer, is annexed below.

'India's Current Policies Prompt China To Reassess South Asia Policy,' Says Chinese Scholar


----------



## BanglaBhoot

*Time to be a better neighbor, India. If you don't, China will.

President Obama's trip to India underscored India's importance in global security and global finances  a democratic counter to an aggressive China. But India's poor foreign policy and botched regional relations have been holding it back.*

By Maha Rafi Atal
posted November 9, 2010 at 2:37 pm EST
New York 

On Sunday, President Obama met with Prime Minister Manmohan Singh in New Delhi. They discussed opportunities for expanded Indo-American trade, and both leaders highlighted the strategic importance of a strong and prosperous India in the face of Chinese expansion. But Prime Minister Singh did not acknowledge, and President Obama did not bring up, the most important obstacle to Indias success: its poor regional relationships.

From the outset, Indias promise as a rival to China has been that it is a power apart. It could not beat Beijing in a race for pure growth or military might. But in a contest over principles, Indias democratic progress offers the region a model that China cannot match. India should be a partner for countries seeking a fair alternative to alliance with its authoritarian neighbor.

But India is losing this contest, and it is losing it close to home. Now, as President Obama leaves India, it is worth asking: Why isnt South Asias richest country leading more effectively in South Asia?

Want to see it? Obama's trip to Asia in pictures
China is flexing its muscle

China is certainly flexing its muscle. Last month, it sought to restrict exports of rare earth minerals to Japan, made overtures to a secession movement in southern Sudan, and wrestled with the G20 over its currency and trade imbalance.

Nowhere has China been more assertive than in South Asia. In a strategy it calls the string of pearls, China is building ports and infrastructure in Bangladesh and Pakistan; digging up minerals in Pakistan and Afghanistan; and refining hydropower in Nepal and Afghanistan.

According to the International Monetary Fund, Chinas trade with Indias neighbors totaled $16 billion in 2008, growing at 14 percent annually. Indias regional trade was barely holding steady at $11 billion.
India's overconfidence

Yet Chinas success in the Subcontinent reflects Indias own foreign policy blunders.

First, India has been overconfident, assuming that regional neighbors would naturally choose it over Beijing without providing them with positive incentives to do so. That is the case in Bangladesh, a desperately poor country created with the assistance of Indian forces, whose multiple requests for economic aid and greater bilateral trade India has rebuffed. While Bangladeshis wonder why India does not do more, India wonders why Bangladesh is not more appreciative.

Beijing capitalizes on the gap between them.
Interfering and overbearing

Second, India has been overbearing, giving selective support to political movements inside neighboring states.

In Nepal, India backed a feudal aristocracy for four decades, reinstating the monarchy by force after repeated popular revolts. It trained the Nepalese military, and orchestrated political marriages between Nepalese aristocrats and wealthy Indian families. Pushing India out became the top priority of the Maoist guerilla movement that has majority support and an informal alliance with China.

As the UN peace mission holding Nepal together prepares to close in January, India is pitted against China to control the postwar settlement, with Nepals critical water resources (about 83,000 megawatts of hydropower) at stake. The confrontation is reminiscent of the situation in Burma (Myanmar), where China and India spent $10 billion last year to secure the support of a military junta guilty of abusing its own subjects.

As the weaker power, India has more to fear from these confrontations.
Shutting out the region

Third, India has been suspicious, choosing to shut out the region when relations go sour rather than addressing underlying tensions.

Earlier this year, the government announced an immigration regime that will restrict multiple entry visas. Multinationals have protested the move as a blow to business travelers from the West and the Persian Gulf, but its greatest victims are migrant laborers from Bangladesh and Nepal. Many will turn to China for employment instead; others will enter illegally, bringing crime with them.

Nowhere has suspicion been more crippling to Indian policy than in the case of Pakistan. So long as Kashmiri militants  with historic ties to Pakistan  continue to operate inside India, India maintains it cannot meet with Pakistan over the disputed border, or over critical resources like water and gas. But it is the ongoing dispute that creates the very basis for this militancy. In a country with porous mountain borders, such threats are virtually impossible to block out by force.

Yet New Delhi means to try.
US as accomplice to India's bad policy

Unfortunately, the United States has been an accomplice to Indias regional isolationism. In 2008, pressure from Washington shut down a natural gas project involving India, Pakistan, and Iran. Last year, Present Obama briefly considered appointing Amb. Richard Holbrooke as a regional envoy, with the authority to conduct dialogue between India and Pakistan, but narrowed his brief to Afghanistan and Pakistan over Indian opposition.

Asked about Pakistan at a town hall meeting in New Delhi on Sunday, the president reiterated that the United States would not intervene in the Kashmir dispute. Yet without an Indo-Pak peace, no strategy for Afghanistan can move forward.
The trappings of global status, without the substance

The West has lavished India with the trappings of global status: a seat at the G20, a temporary seat at the UN Security Council that may open the door to a permanent one, a controversial US-India nuclear deal, and two pending defense trades worth more than $15 billion dollars.

To read Indian newspapers or speak to diplomats is to believe that these gestures represent global influence. But in fact, they signal the rise of a Potemkin hegemon. If India is encircled by Chinas string of pearls, and if migrants and militants compromise its borders, then it will be forced to waste its economic resources putting out local fires, unable to project power further afield.

Moreover, as they watch this regional saga, potential partners in Africa, the Middle East, or Central Asia see India as a country that treats its neighbors with contempt. Indian leaders can argue that other great powers have done the same, but the argument misunderstands the very nature and purpose of Indias rise, the unique role that ideals must play in Indias success.

To be sure there are steps India can take to reverse this course. If it accepts international mediation in Kashmir, if it becomes a neutral partner for peace in Burma and Nepal, and if it opens its markets to greater regional trade, it may yet salvage its position as the democratic counter-power to China. But these are long-term solutions, and the window to pursue them is shrinking.By Maha Rafi Atal
posted November 9, 2010 at 2:37 pm EST
New York 

On Sunday, President Obama met with Prime Minister Manmohan Singh in New Delhi. They discussed opportunities for expanded Indo-American trade, and both leaders highlighted the strategic importance of a strong and prosperous India in the face of Chinese expansion. But Prime Minister Singh did not acknowledge, and President Obama did not bring up, the most important obstacle to Indias success: its poor regional relationships.

From the outset, Indias promise as a rival to China has been that it is a power apart. It could not beat Beijing in a race for pure growth or military might. But in a contest over principles, Indias democratic progress offers the region a model that China cannot match. India should be a partner for countries seeking a fair alternative to alliance with its authoritarian neighbor.

But India is losing this contest, and it is losing it close to home. Now, as President Obama leaves India, it is worth asking: Why isnt South Asias richest country leading more effectively in South Asia?

Want to see it? Obama's trip to Asia in pictures
China is flexing its muscle

China is certainly flexing its muscle. Last month, it sought to restrict exports of rare earth minerals to Japan, made overtures to a secession movement in southern Sudan, and wrestled with the G20 over its currency and trade imbalance.

Nowhere has China been more assertive than in South Asia. In a strategy it calls the string of pearls, China is building ports and infrastructure in Bangladesh and Pakistan; digging up minerals in Pakistan and Afghanistan; and refining hydropower in Nepal and Afghanistan.

According to the International Monetary Fund, Chinas trade with Indias neighbors totaled $16 billion in 2008, growing at 14 percent annually. Indias regional trade was barely holding steady at $11 billion.
India's overconfidence

Yet Chinas success in the Subcontinent reflects Indias own foreign policy blunders.

First, India has been overconfident, assuming that regional neighbors would naturally choose it over Beijing without providing them with positive incentives to do so. That is the case in Bangladesh, a desperately poor country created with the assistance of Indian forces, whose multiple requests for economic aid and greater bilateral trade India has rebuffed. While Bangladeshis wonder why India does not do more, India wonders why Bangladesh is not more appreciative.

Beijing capitalizes on the gap between them.
Interfering and overbearing

Second, India has been overbearing, giving selective support to political movements inside neighboring states.

In Nepal, India backed a feudal aristocracy for four decades, reinstating the monarchy by force after repeated popular revolts. It trained the Nepalese military, and orchestrated political marriages between Nepalese aristocrats and wealthy Indian families. Pushing India out became the top priority of the Maoist guerilla movement that has majority support and an informal alliance with China.

As the UN peace mission holding Nepal together prepares to close in January, India is pitted against China to control the postwar settlement, with Nepals critical water resources (about 83,000 megawatts of hydropower) at stake. The confrontation is reminiscent of the situation in Burma (Myanmar), where China and India spent $10 billion last year to secure the support of a military junta guilty of abusing its own subjects.

As the weaker power, India has more to fear from these confrontations.
Shutting out the region

Third, India has been suspicious, choosing to shut out the region when relations go sour rather than addressing underlying tensions.

Earlier this year, the government announced an immigration regime that will restrict multiple entry visas. Multinationals have protested the move as a blow to business travelers from the West and the Persian Gulf, but its greatest victims are migrant laborers from Bangladesh and Nepal. Many will turn to China for employment instead; others will enter illegally, bringing crime with them.

Nowhere has suspicion been more crippling to Indian policy than in the case of Pakistan. So long as Kashmiri militants  with historic ties to Pakistan  continue to operate inside India, India maintains it cannot meet with Pakistan over the disputed border, or over critical resources like water and gas. But it is the ongoing dispute that creates the very basis for this militancy. In a country with porous mountain borders, such threats are virtually impossible to block out by force.

Yet New Delhi means to try.
US as accomplice to India's bad policy

Unfortunately, the United States has been an accomplice to Indias regional isolationism. In 2008, pressure from Washington shut down a natural gas project involving India, Pakistan, and Iran. Last year, Present Obama briefly considered appointing Amb. Richard Holbrooke as a regional envoy, with the authority to conduct dialogue between India and Pakistan, but narrowed his brief to Afghanistan and Pakistan over Indian opposition.

Asked about Pakistan at a town hall meeting in New Delhi on Sunday, the president reiterated that the United States would not intervene in the Kashmir dispute. Yet without an Indo-Pak peace, no strategy for Afghanistan can move forward.
The trappings of global status, without the substance

The West has lavished India with the trappings of global status: a seat at the G20, a temporary seat at the UN Security Council that may open the door to a permanent one, a controversial US-India nuclear deal, and two pending defense trades worth more than $15 billion dollars.

To read Indian newspapers or speak to diplomats is to believe that these gestures represent global influence. But in fact, they signal the rise of a Potemkin hegemon. If India is encircled by Chinas string of pearls, and if migrants and militants compromise its borders, then it will be forced to waste its economic resources putting out local fires, unable to project power further afield.

Moreover, as they watch this regional saga, potential partners in Africa, the Middle East, or Central Asia see India as a country that treats its neighbors with contempt. Indian leaders can argue that other great powers have done the same, but the argument misunderstands the very nature and purpose of Indias rise, the unique role that ideals must play in Indias success.

To be sure there are steps India can take to reverse this course. If it accepts international mediation in Kashmir, if it becomes a neutral partner for peace in Burma and Nepal, and if it opens its markets to greater regional trade, it may yet salvage its position as the democratic counter-power to China. But these are long-term solutions, and the window to pursue them is shrinking.By Maha Rafi Atal
posted November 9, 2010 at 2:37 pm EST
New York 

On Sunday, President Obama met with Prime Minister Manmohan Singh in New Delhi. They discussed opportunities for expanded Indo-American trade, and both leaders highlighted the strategic importance of a strong and prosperous India in the face of Chinese expansion. But Prime Minister Singh did not acknowledge, and President Obama did not bring up, the most important obstacle to Indias success: its poor regional relationships.

From the outset, Indias promise as a rival to China has been that it is a power apart. It could not beat Beijing in a race for pure growth or military might. But in a contest over principles, Indias democratic progress offers the region a model that China cannot match. India should be a partner for countries seeking a fair alternative to alliance with its authoritarian neighbor.

But India is losing this contest, and it is losing it close to home. Now, as President Obama leaves India, it is worth asking: Why isnt South Asias richest country leading more effectively in South Asia?

Want to see it? Obama's trip to Asia in pictures
China is flexing its muscle

China is certainly flexing its muscle. Last month, it sought to restrict exports of rare earth minerals to Japan, made overtures to a secession movement in southern Sudan, and wrestled with the G20 over its currency and trade imbalance.

Nowhere has China been more assertive than in South Asia. In a strategy it calls the string of pearls, China is building ports and infrastructure in Bangladesh and Pakistan; digging up minerals in Pakistan and Afghanistan; and refining hydropower in Nepal and Afghanistan.

According to the International Monetary Fund, Chinas trade with Indias neighbors totaled $16 billion in 2008, growing at 14 percent annually. Indias regional trade was barely holding steady at $11 billion.
India's overconfidence

Yet Chinas success in the Subcontinent reflects Indias own foreign policy blunders.

First, India has been overconfident, assuming that regional neighbors would naturally choose it over Beijing without providing them with positive incentives to do so. That is the case in Bangladesh, a desperately poor country created with the assistance of Indian forces, whose multiple requests for economic aid and greater bilateral trade India has rebuffed. While Bangladeshis wonder why India does not do more, India wonders why Bangladesh is not more appreciative.

Beijing capitalizes on the gap between them.
Interfering and overbearing

Second, India has been overbearing, giving selective support to political movements inside neighboring states.

In Nepal, India backed a feudal aristocracy for four decades, reinstating the monarchy by force after repeated popular revolts. It trained the Nepalese military, and orchestrated political marriages between Nepalese aristocrats and wealthy Indian families. Pushing India out became the top priority of the Maoist guerilla movement that has majority support and an informal alliance with China.

As the UN peace mission holding Nepal together prepares to close in January, India is pitted against China to control the postwar settlement, with Nepals critical water resources (about 83,000 megawatts of hydropower) at stake. The confrontation is reminiscent of the situation in Burma (Myanmar), where China and India spent $10 billion last year to secure the support of a military junta guilty of abusing its own subjects.

As the weaker power, India has more to fear from these confrontations.
Shutting out the region

Third, India has been suspicious, choosing to shut out the region when relations go sour rather than addressing underlying tensions.

Earlier this year, the government announced an immigration regime that will restrict multiple entry visas. Multinationals have protested the move as a blow to business travelers from the West and the Persian Gulf, but its greatest victims are migrant laborers from Bangladesh and Nepal. Many will turn to China for employment instead; others will enter illegally, bringing crime with them.

Nowhere has suspicion been more crippling to Indian policy than in the case of Pakistan. So long as Kashmiri militants  with historic ties to Pakistan  continue to operate inside India, India maintains it cannot meet with Pakistan over the disputed border, or over critical resources like water and gas. But it is the ongoing dispute that creates the very basis for this militancy. In a country with porous mountain borders, such threats are virtually impossible to block out by force.

Yet New Delhi means to try.
US as accomplice to India's bad policy

Unfortunately, the United States has been an accomplice to Indias regional isolationism. In 2008, pressure from Washington shut down a natural gas project involving India, Pakistan, and Iran. Last year, Present Obama briefly considered appointing Amb. Richard Holbrooke as a regional envoy, with the authority to conduct dialogue between India and Pakistan, but narrowed his brief to Afghanistan and Pakistan over Indian opposition.

Asked about Pakistan at a town hall meeting in New Delhi on Sunday, the president reiterated that the United States would not intervene in the Kashmir dispute. Yet without an Indo-Pak peace, no strategy for Afghanistan can move forward.
The trappings of global status, without the substance

The West has lavished India with the trappings of global status: a seat at the G20, a temporary seat at the UN Security Council that may open the door to a permanent one, a controversial US-India nuclear deal, and two pending defense trades worth more than $15 billion dollars.

To read Indian newspapers or speak to diplomats is to believe that these gestures represent global influence. But in fact, they signal the rise of a Potemkin hegemon. If India is encircled by Chinas string of pearls, and if migrants and militants compromise its borders, then it will be forced to waste its economic resources putting out local fires, unable to project power further afield.

Moreover, as they watch this regional saga, potential partners in Africa, the Middle East, or Central Asia see India as a country that treats its neighbors with contempt. Indian leaders can argue that other great powers have done the same, but the argument misunderstands the very nature and purpose of Indias rise, the unique role that ideals must play in Indias success.

To be sure there are steps India can take to reverse this course. If it accepts international mediation in Kashmir, if it becomes a neutral partner for peace in Burma and Nepal, and if it opens its markets to greater regional trade, it may yet salvage its position as the democratic counter-power to China. But these are long-term solutions, and the window to pursue them is shrinking.

Time to be a better neighbor, India. If you don't, China will. - CSMonitor.com


----------



## BanglaBhoot

*The India doctrine and the elimination of political 
opposition in Bangladesh*


The repression of the political opposition and the increasing intolerance of the ruling alliance headed by the Awami League should not be considered as politics as usual in Bangladesh. We are witnessing the final acts of a play that had been suspended in 1975 but has now been renewed under improved circumstances for the AL and its principal backer India. The forcible removal of Khaleda Zia from her cantonment residence and the decision of the BNP to call a hartal (shut down) for 30th November in reaction to the eviction should not be seen in isolation from the wider political undercurrents now influencing events in Bangladesh. The hartal is not simply about the dispossession of a single house but more precisely its symbolic meaning as the loss of sovereignty and independence of the entire nation. The BNP has presented the hartal call as a protest against the undignified and hasty dispossession of a former Prime Minister of her home of 40 years but the party should have found more courage to openly and directly challenge the real grievance of the nationalist forces in Bangladesh which is the Indian hold and domination over the countrys future. The objective simply put, is to implement the India doctrine of hegemony and control over Bangladesh (as described in the book The India Doctrine (1947-2007) and to give permanency to the Awami League as the governing party representing Indian interests in the country. None of this can be achieved, however, without the elimination of the political opposition. Once the opposition seizes to be a threat to the Awami League the agreements on transit, deep sea port and defense cooperation will be put into effect. For now everything is under suspension so as not to gift an issue to the BNP and Jamaat-e-Islami. Already one important piece in the nationalist and patriotic armour of Bangladesh has been broken and that is the army. The Peelkhana massacre was merely the last stage in the disintegration of the armed forces. The army had become rotten from within a decade ago when it decided to make peace keeping its primary mission and the defense of the nation a mere secondary concern. The primary actors in the 1/11 changeover, for example, were a mercenary and incompetent bunch but they represented the highest echelons of the armed forces. If the opposition were to also disintegrate or become obsolete due to government repression and violence then the gains of 1971 will eventually become erased and the country rendered a mere vassal State of India. 

Sohail Taj 

Postgraduate Student

University College London 


Yahoo! Groups

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BanglaBhoot

*A provocative article in the Weekly Protichitra*

There is an article which appears in the latest issue of the Weekly Protichitra with the title, 'Arak Shadinhota Judo? Akti Bektigota note'. It is actually a section from my book The India Doctrine (1947-2007) bangla translation (pg. 94). The article was published without my permission but my main concern is that the piece should not be taken out of context and should be read as part of a larger book.

DeshCalling: The India Doctrine (1947-2007) Bangla translation

Some who may read the article without knowing it came from a larger book may impute a meaning that I did not intend.


----------



## BanglaBhoot

The Indians have tried to block me from accessing PDF but it didn't work. I can't access certain sites from my home PC as my IP address appears to be blocked but I can use a friends computer. Sad the Indians have had to go to such lengths to restrict me.


----------



## TopCat

MBI Munshi said:


> The Indians have tried to block me from accessing PDF but it didn't work. I can't access certain sites from my home PC as my IP address appears to be blocked but I can use a friends computer. Sad the Indians have had to go to such lengths to restrict me.



Huh.. LOL

WELCOME BACK MUNSHI JI.. We missed you.


----------



## BanglaBhoot

Missed being here but my opportunities to contribute regularly are limited. RAW has me on a tight leash.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Roby

MBI Munshi said:


> The Indians have tried to block me from accessing PDF but it didn't work. I can't access certain sites from my home PC as my IP address appears to be blocked but I can use a friends computer. Sad the Indians have had to go to such lengths to restrict me.


 
 .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BanglaBhoot

Yep these Indians are a pathetic bunch of losers. Why can't they take me on in a civilized discussion? Why must they try to silence and censor me?


----------



## eastbengal

MBI Munshi said:


> Yep these Indians are a pathetic bunch of losers. Why can't they take me on in a civilized discussion? Why must they try to silence and censor me?


 
indians r afraid of u


----------



## IndianArmy

MBI Munshi said:


> The Indians have tried to block me from accessing PDF but it didn't work. I can't access certain sites from my home PC as my IP address appears to be blocked but I can use a friends computer. Sad the Indians have had to go to such lengths to restrict me.


 
Wonderful to know that you IP was Blocked by a Jammer unknown to u, But at the same time I feel sorry for blindly accusing Indians who have no particular rights here to have been accused of Blocking your IP address particularly to block you from PDF... why would Indians waste time on you, who seriously has no authenticity at all?? Are you such a threat? I am sorry but I seldom see you in action, need to Catch up with you to see how much of a terror you are that a person like you whose IP was blocked by an Indian particularly from using this forum....


----------



## BanglaBhoot

eastbengal said:


> indians r afraid of u


 
No they are probably afraid of the book but an Indian sympathizer like you would not see that.


----------



## BanglaBhoot

IndianArmy said:


> Wonderful to know that you IP was Blocked by a Jammer unknown to u, But at the same time I feel sorry for blindly accusing Indians who have no particular rights here to have been accused of Blocking your IP address particularly to block you from PDF... why would Indians waste time on you, who seriously has no authenticity at all?? Are you such a threat? I am sorry but I seldom see you in action, need to Catch up with you to see how much of a terror you are that a person like you whose IP was blocked by an Indian particularly from using this forum....


 
Indians are mentally weak and are afraid of everything even their own shadow.


----------



## BanglaBhoot

IndianArmy said:


> Wonderful to know that you IP was Blocked by a Jammer unknown to u, But at the same time I feel sorry for blindly accusing Indians who have no particular rights here to have been accused of Blocking your IP address particularly to block you from PDF... why would Indians waste time on you, who seriously has no authenticity at all?? Are you such a threat? I am sorry but I seldom see you in action, need to Catch up with you to see how much of a terror you are that a person like you whose IP was blocked by an Indian particularly from using this forum....


 
I am accessing PDF through a proxy server because I can't access directly. The DGFI cannot block my IP address and the only other entity interested in me are the idiots next door.


----------



## IndianArmy

MBI Munshi said:


> Indians are mentally weak and are afraid of everything even their own shadow.


 
I see the reason why you accused your IP problem now, Get well soon, you deserved a break...


----------



## IndianArmy

MBI Munshi said:


> I am accessing PDF through a proxy server because I can't access directly. The DGFI cannot block my IP address and the only other entity interested in me are the idiots next door.


 
Sorry to have said this, But the idiots who are next door to you cannot block you IP adress, the Internet protocol center would be alarmed if there is a cross border action, I dont think a pvt user would be ready to venture that far, if you seriously think Indian Cyber army is behind this... I would gracefully hold you in my hands and pat you back... the most and the least I can do for you...


----------



## BanglaBhoot

IndianArmy said:


> I see the reason why you accused your IP problem now, Get well soon, you deserved a break...


 
I was winning all the arguments against the Indians so it is them who got the break.


----------



## IndianArmy

MBI Munshi said:


> I was winning all the arguments against the Indians so it is them who got the break.


 
Great to have seen a protagonist who claims to be the arguer and the judge at the same time...


----------



## BanglaBhoot

IndianArmy said:


> Sorry to have said this, But the idiots who are next door to you cannot block you IP adress, the Internet protocol center would be alarmed if there is a cross border action, I dont think a pvt user would be ready to venture that far, if you seriously think Indian Cyber army is behind this... I would gracefully hold you in my hands and pat you back... the most and the least I can do for you...


 
Yes the best you Indians can do is be patronizing. If you can't beat them be patronizing seems to be the Indian motto.


----------



## sarthak

MBI Munshi said:


> I am accessing PDF through a proxy server because I can't access directly. The DGFI cannot block my IP address and the only other entity interested in me are the idiots next door.


 
No one is interested in you or your crap book. You are insignificant. No indian's gonna waste his time trying to block you. LOL , you are such a presumptuous looser. You wrote one lame book and you think it has changed the world or something... Get a lyfe and try some other means to get attention. Even some bullshit models in india won't come up with such a retarted thing to seek attention.


----------



## Capt.Popeye

MBI Munshi said:


> I am accessing PDF through a proxy server because I can't access directly. The DGFI cannot block my IP address and the only other entity interested in me are the idiots next door.


 
Oh! you must be an IP then; maybe a VIP if your DGFI is after you?
As for the idiots next door, nah-nah; we don't take you as seriously as you take yourself.
Anyway, be good and be happy.


----------



## IndianArmy

MBI Munshi said:


> Yes the best you Indians can do is be patronizing. If you can't beat them be patronizing seems to be the Indian motto.


 
That was a Cutest sentence ever framed in the history of PDF, You do deserve a cross border clap for presenting the shortest format for Hypocrisy


----------



## BanglaBhoot

IndianArmy said:


> Great to have seen a protagonist who claims to be the arguer and the judge at the same time...


 
Its the Indians who are blocking my IP address, making threats by email and following my movements around Dhaka. These are the activities of losers.


----------



## Abhishek_

desperate attempt to increase book sales?


----------



## BanglaBhoot

sarthak said:


> No one is interested in you or your crap book. You are insignificant. No indian's gonna waste his time trying to block you. LOL , you are such a presumptuous looser. You wrote one lame book and you think it has changed the world or something... Get a lyfe and try some other means to get attention. Even some bullshit models in india won't come up with such a retarted thing to seek attention.


 
I have four Indians already berating me. If I am so unimportant please leave me alone.


----------



## BanglaBhoot

Abhishek_ said:


> desperate attempt to increase book sales?


 
Actually book sales are doing exceedingly well. Thanks for asking.


----------



## Abhishek_

MBI Munshi said:


> Actually book sales are doing exceedingly well. Thanks for asking.


 
well at least someone in BD is making money. glad to hear sir


----------



## IndianArmy

MBI Munshi said:


> Its the Indians who are blocking my IP address, making threats by email and following my movements around Dhaka. These are the activities of losers.


 
There, the case is closed... Indians are following you in dhaka.... Indians follow you by mail, Indians follow you on PDF... So Indians must be really a force of electrons to have surrounded... Bunch of Loosers aint they??? You earned a Pat from me...


----------



## BanglaBhoot

IndianArmy said:


> There, the case is closed... Indians are following you in dhaka.... Indians follow you by mail, Indians follow you on PDF... So Indians must be really a force of electrons to have surrounded... Bunch of Loosers aint they??? You earned a Pat from me...


 
Clearly lost for words. Nothing you said makes sense. Sign of a loser. Please carry on. Simply proves my point. Indians just can't argue with me.


----------



## Abhishek_

MBI Munshi said:


> Clearly lost for words. Nothing you said makes sense. Sign of a loser. Please carry on. Simply proves my point. Indians just can't argue with me.


 
argument with you isn't needed dear friend. we're making deeper inroads in your country with each passing day.


----------



## airuah

MBI Munshi said:


> Its the Indians who are blocking my IP address, making threats by email and following my movements around Dhaka. These are the activities of losers.


 
oh you poor "little" thing always threatened by Indians......how are your "sources" doing....its been sometime that you posted some crap here....hope we ll have some fun with you posting experts from he latest eition of your awesome book that exposes India's hegmonious designs.....


----------



## BanglaBhoot

Abhishek_ said:


> argument with you isn't needed dear friend. we're making deeper inroads in your country with each passing day.


 
Finally an Indian who makes sense and speaks the truth. You simply proved the thesis of my book. Well done!


----------



## IndianArmy

MBI Munshi said:


> Clearly lost for words. Nothing you said makes sense. Sign of a loser. Please carry on. Simply proves my point. Indians just can't argue with me.


 
great, again you proved to be a judge... Did I not make sense, or you simply dint understand me... Anyways, At the end of the day I am the Looser... You certainly have no clump to prove it, why waste time here, simple call everyone looser and move on...


----------



## Abhishek_

MBI Munshi said:


> Finally an Indian who makes sense and speaks the truth. You simply proved the thesis of my book. Well done!


 
glad to be of help. from the looks of it, your govt and your people who voted it to power support it as well.


----------



## BanglaBhoot

airuah said:


> oh you poor "little" thing always threatened by Indians......how are your "sources" doing....its been sometime that you posted some crap here....hope we ll have some fun with you posting experts from he latest eition of your awesome book that exposes India's hegmonious designs.....


 
No you are not in the same league as abishek. A moron in other words. Sorry for you .....


----------



## BanglaBhoot

IndianArmy said:


> great, again you proved to be a judge... Did I not make sense, or you simply dint understand me... Anyways, At the end of the day I am the Looser... You certainly have no clump to prove it, why waste time here, simple call everyone looser and move on...


 
I would have to lower my IQ to understand you.


----------



## BanglaBhoot

Abhishek_ said:


> glad to be of help. from the looks of it, your govt and your people who voted it to power support it as well.


 
The people were tricked and deceived. Maybe the subject of a new book. Wish me luck ......


----------



## Abhishek_

MBI Munshi said:


> The people were tricked a deceived. Maybe the subject of a new book. Wish me luck ......


 
when is the next election? if the masses were indeed tricked, the current govt will fall on its face. 
it seems to be a small topic for an entire book though, your expertise will be better utilized on some other topic perhaps.


----------



## IndianArmy

MBI Munshi said:


> I would have to lower my IQ to understand you.


 
You are lucky enough to not work on it much... You have attained the minimum of it...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abhishek_

IndianArmy said:


> You are lucky enough to not work on it much... You have attained the minimum of it...


 
chaddo paaji, tussi vi kadi kadi.


----------



## BanglaBhoot

Abhishek_ said:


> when is the next election? if the masses were indeed tricked, the current govt will fall on its face.
> it seems to be a small topic for an entire book though, your expertise will be better utilized on some other topic perhaps.


 
Next election in 2013 and yes the current government will fall on its face. It is already extremely unpopular. The topic is actually vast. I am taking the wider perspective but I don't want to give the plot away yet.


----------



## Abhishek_

MBI Munshi said:


> Next election in 2013 and yes the current government will fall on its face. It is already extremely unpopular. The topic is actually vast. I am taking the wider perspective but I don't want to give the plot away yet.


 
keep us posted, its always interesting to analyze your perspectives on these critical issues. we may not always agree but I'll give my honest 2 cents on it


----------



## BanglaBhoot

IndianArmy said:


> You are lucky enough to not work on it much... You have attained the minimum of it...


 
If we take the minimum to be your intelligence level then I attained that when I was 10 years old. Having surpassed that I have no intention of going back to that level. You will have to try harder and increase your intelligence to catch up. May take you a life time but can't wait must rush.


----------



## Abhishek_

stop the personal attacks guys


----------



## BanglaBhoot

Abhishek_ said:


> keep us posted, its always interesting to analyze your perspectives on these critical issues. we may not always agree but I'll give my honest 2 cents on it


 
I see I will have to be careful with you. Not the usual Indian I have normally come across on PDF. Look forward to crossing swords with you when the time comes ........

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BanglaBhoot

Abhishek_ said:


> stop the personal attacks guys


 
I know childish but can't help but to amuse myself occasionally. Very difficult to take seriously.


----------



## IndianArmy

MBI Munshi said:


> If we take the minimum to be your intelligence level then I attained that when I was 10 years old. Having surpassed that I have no intention of going back to that level. You will have to try harder and increase your intelligence to catch up. May take you a life time but can't wait must rush.


 
Supposedly not, You IQ seems to disagree with your growth, it simply refuses to side your growth...


----------



## BanglaBhoot

IndianArmy said:


> Supposedly not, You IQ seems to disagree with your growth, it simply refuses to side your growth...


 
....... and you are a professional in the Indian army and you are challenged by your own wit and the inability to construct a sentence....... I feel more confident now that India can be defeated ....


----------



## IndianArmy

MBI Munshi said:


> ....... and you are a professional in the Indian army and you are challenged by your own wit and the inability to construct a sentence....... I feel more confident now that India can be defeated ....


 
Well you are beaten once again, you failed to analyze, that was not supposed to be a wit, Cant you differentiate between truth and Wit?? anyways the resistance is Futile for you... Yes India can be defeated, but you need to dream more, hardly would there be any space in you sweet dreams...


----------



## airuah

MBI Munshi said:


> I would have to lower my IQ to understand you.


 
lower than what you already have....i guess then we have bring a new system for grading IQ lower than that


----------



## Splurgenxs

What up with the Quarreling here? Every writer is free enough to express his opinions ... If anyone disagree hes free to ignore it. 

Passing Analysis as Fact is more common that one would like to admit. Books come and go day after day...to write a book is deceptively easy* IQ* is hardly needed, eloquence,Vocabulary and some diligence is all whats needed.
Arundati Roy is an apt example.



To actually seize the psyche of the audience is what makes a book sell , be it Fact or an Analysis . Analysis Like this one, can be never Passed on for Facts as it is always as limited as the amount of accumulated proof, Punctuality is always key , as time goes by Newer realities emerge .. Alas analysis have a dual capacity to become a refreshing retrospective or a Moronic chatter, as the Time flies past.


----------



## BanglaBhoot

Splurgenxs said:


> What up with the Quarreling here? Every writer is free enough to express his opinions ... If anyone disagree hes free to ignore it.
> 
> Passing Analysis as Fact is more common that one would like to admit. Books come and go day after day...to write a book is deceptively easy* IQ* is hardly needed, eloquence,Vocabulary and some diligence is all whats needed.
> Arundati Roy is an apt example.
> 
> 
> 
> To actually seize the psyche of the audience is what makes a book sell , be it Fact or an Analysis . Analysis Like this one, can be never Passed on for Facts as it is always as limited as the amount of accumulated proof, Punctuality is always key , as time goes by Newer realities emerge .. Alas analysis have a dual capacity to become a refreshing retrospective or a Moronic chatter, as the Time flies past.


 
You claim to be discussing a book you have never read or seen. I think the word to describe you would be hypocrite. Writing prolix prose is not a claim to intelligence. Everything you written could have probably been summed up in two lines.


----------



## BanglaBhoot

airuah said:


> lower than what you already have....i guess then we have bring a new system for grading IQ lower than that


 
When you can write a logically consistent sentence we will continue this debate ........


----------



## BanglaBhoot

IndianArmy said:


> Well you are beaten once again, you failed to analyze, that was not supposed to be a wit, Cant you differentiate between truth and Wit?? anyways the resistance is Futile for you... Yes India can be defeated, but you need to dream more, hardly would there be any space in you sweet dreams...


 
Having a philosophical discussion with you is like conversing with a parrot ....... Stick to subjects you know about ..... If you have read the book then we may discuss usefully otherwise we will have this mindless conversation forever or unless one of us dies of old age ......


----------



## IndianArmy

MBI Munshi said:


> Having a philosophical discussion with you is like conversing with a parrot ....... Stick to subjects you know about ..... If you have read the book then we may discuss usefully otherwise we will have this mindless conversation forever or unless one of us dies of old age ......


 
Show me one sentence of mine Pointing about the book you published, If I am not wrong, we started it all when you said an Indian was following you in Dhaka and Your IP was Blocked By an Indian... Go check it out if you had forgotten...


----------



## BanglaBhoot

IndianArmy said:


> Show me one sentence of mine Pointing about the book you published, If I am not wrong, we started it all when you said an Indian was following you in Dhaka and Your IP was Blocked By an Indian... Go check it out if you had forgotten...


 
This thread is about the book. The comment you referred to was merely explaining why I was away from the forum for several months. Since the thread is about my book and is also a sticky this was obviously the best place to put up the explanation about my absence.


----------



## IndianArmy

MBI Munshi said:


> This thread is about the book. The comment you referred to was merely explaining why I was away from the forum for several months. Since the thread is about my book and is also a sticky this was the best place to put the explanation about my absence.


 
So did We start the discussion.... You started it, I finished it....


----------



## BanglaBhoot

IndianArmy said:


> So did We start the discussion.... You started it, I finished it....


 
A very childish comment. Its the kind of think children say in the school yard before a fight. Now if you have something to say about the book we may discuss that.......


----------



## IndianArmy

MBI Munshi said:


> A very childish comment. Its the kind of think children say in the school yard before a fight. Now if you have something to say about the book we may discuss that.......


 
Well, I have never fought in a school yard, But i certainly find the legacy in you.... anyways I have no interest in such books, write something on paultry and I will buy


----------



## BanglaBhoot

IndianArmy said:


> Well, I have never fought in a school yard, But i certainly find the legacy in you.... anyways I have no interest in such books, write something on paultry and I will buy


 
You want to read books on chickens. You should be a farmer. As you never fought in the school yard you do not have the necessary aggression to be a military person. If you have no interest in my book you should stop commenting on this thread.


----------



## IndianArmy

MBI Munshi said:


> You want to read books on chickens. You should be a farmer. As you never fought in the school yard you do not have the necessary aggression to be a military person. If you have no interest in my book you should stop commenting on this thread.


 
As of now, I run a Farm.... Military aggression comes from within, not from a silly fight in the school yard... When Did I comment on your book? I was commenting on your comments which by themselves had no relation with the book you wrote


----------



## BanglaBhoot

IndianArmy said:


> As of now, I run a Farm.... Military aggression comes from within, not from a silly fight in the school yard... When Did I comment on your book? I was commenting on your comments which by themselves had no relation with the book you wrote


 
A school fight maybe silly but is also an early indication of whether you have what it takes to be a military person ....... No you have not commented on the book hence you are wasting my time ........ I have already explained about my comments and now if you have something to say about the book then reply ........


----------



## IndianArmy

MBI Munshi said:


> A school fight maybe silly but is also an early indication of whether you have what it takes to be a military person ....... No you have not commented on book hence you are wasting my time ........ I have already explained about my comments and now if you have something to say about the book then reply ........


 
Early indication to have a Disciplined way of life is Fighting in your younger stages?? Thats quite a Theory... Now as I said, I have nothing to do with you books, I reply to your comments as Long as You reply to mine... You cant face it, then why not stop commenting from here on...


----------



## BanglaBhoot

IndianArmy said:


> Early indication to have a Disciplined way of life is Fighting in your younger stages?? Thats quite a Theory... Now as I said, I have nothing to do with you books, I reply to your comments as Long as You reply to mine... You cant face it, then why not stop commenting from here on...


 
I never realized that being in the military only required discipline I also thought it had something to do about fighting also ..... Anyway there is no point having this nature vs nurture debate with you since it is beyond your reading level .... If you have something to say about The India Doctrine then please reply otherwise stay away ......


----------



## Capt.Popeye

MBI Munshi said:


> You want to read books on chickens. You should be a farmer. As you never fought in the school yard you do not have the necessary aggression to be a military person. If you have no interest in my book you should stop commenting on this thread.


 
Ref. the underlined part, that is a rather amusing POV. 
To be a 'good and effective military person' one needs to have very clear "clutter-free" thinking, steady calmness under pressure, leadership skills while being a good team-player and unshakebable determination among other things. 
If, as you claim _*aggression*_ is the primary requisite to be one; then every "roadside ruffian" would be a soldier, and the Generals would be wrestlers from WWF !


----------



## IndianArmy

MBI Munshi said:


> I never realized that being in the military only required discipline I also thought it had something to do about fighting also ..... Anyway there is no point having this nature vs nurture debate with you since it is beyond your reading level .... If you have something to say about The India Doctrine then please reply otherwise stay away ......


 
Disciplined does not mean Innocence, Nor does its essence come from fighting in the school yard... There are various Thoughts, Incidents,Society which helps the Boy transform into a gentleman cadet, Not by mere push and pull in the school yard... As I said, I have nothing to do with the books you preach, I found fault in your comments, and The forum Rules allow me to argue upon the wrong without having to start a personal touch to it...


----------



## indianpatriot

small countries like BD need to have strategic relations with at least one OMEGA LEVEL country or power...if not India they should be ready to live under the shadow of CHina..if not China then ASEAN or EU or US...you guys need to have a powerful mentor...you just can't survive without it....no one can...presently its INdia and CHina who are changing your diapers.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BanglaBhoot

indianpatriot said:


> small countries like BD need to have strategic relations with at least one OMEGA LEVEL country or power...if not India they should be ready to live under the shadow of CHina..if not China then ASEAN or EU or US...you guys need to have a powerful mentor...you just can't survive without it....no one can...presently its INdia and CHina who are changing your diapers.


 
This has nothing to do with the book and is therefore an irrelevant comment ....... You are assuming that India is an Omega level power which according to the Greek alphabet would make it the lowest tier power. I think you are right in calling India a nondescript power which cannot change its own diapers. Bangladesh should look to Alpha and Beta level powers for support. 

This discussion, of course, has no bearing on the contents of the book that is the subject of the thread.


----------



## indianpatriot

MBI Munshi said:


> This has nothing to do with the book and is therefore an irrelevant comment ....... You are assuming that India is an Omega level power which according to the Greek alphabet would make it the lowest tier power. I think you are right in calling India a nondescript power which cannot change its own diapers. Bangladesh should look to Alpha and Beta level powers for support.
> 
> This discussion, of course, has no bearing on the contents of the book that is the subject of the thread.


 Omega LeveL generally means highest..and India doesn't wear diapers...


----------



## BanglaBhoot

indianpatriot said:


> Omega LeveL generally means highest..and India doesn't wear diapers...


 
Omega means 'great O' as opposed to Omicron, which means 'little O' and Indians should wear diapers instead of creating a mess everywhere.


----------



## Goodperson

MBI Munshi said:


> Omega means 'great O' as opposed to Omicron, which means 'little O' and Indians should wear diapers instead of creating a mess everywhere.


 
Posters hand are still struck in cookie Jar and now he is searching for nappies inside may be he can explain why he put his hand in cookie Jar in the first place.


----------



## Burnz

MBI Munshi said:


> Omega means 'great O' as opposed to Omicron, which means 'little O' and *Indians should wear diapers instead of creating a mess everywhere*.


 
You need to wear it otherwise you get your bunch of panties wet whenever you listen the word *India*.


----------



## BanglaBhoot

Burnz said:


> You need to wear it otherwise you get your bunch of panties wet whenever you listen the word *India*.


 
I suggest you follow the thread link below which is presently running on PDF - 

http://www.defence.pk/forums/world-affairs/106577-defecating-public-normal-behavior-india.html


----------



## BanglaBhoot

Goodperson said:


> Posters hand are still struck in cookie Jar and now he is searching for nappies inside may be he can explain why he put his hand in cookie Jar in the first place.


 
If you have any useful comments or questions to make regarding The India Doctrine please ask it rather than posting nonsensical remarks.


----------



## Goodperson

MBI Munshi said:


> If you have any useful comments or questions to make regarding The India Doctrine please ask it rather than posting nonsensical remarks.



What reply one expects from non sensical post ?


----------



## Tiki Tam Tam

Rather in the realm of unsettled, fact devoid and fevered imaginative harangue.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tiki Tam Tam

MBI Munshi said:


> I suggest you follow the thread link below which is presently running on PDF -
> 
> http://www.defence.pk/forums/world-affairs/106577-defecating-public-normal-behavior-india.html



*On Bangladesh*

an evaluation of hand cleanliness and a request that residents demonstrate their usual handwashing practices after defecation. RESULTS: Although 47% of caregivers reported and 51% demonstrated washing both hands with soap after defecation, in structured observation, only 33% of caregivers and 14% of all persons observed washed both hands with soap after defecation

an evaluation of hand cleanliness and a request that residents demonstrate their usual handwashing practices after defecation. RESULTS: Although 47% of caregivers reported and 51% demonstrated washing both hands with soap after defecation, in structured observation, only 33% of caregivers and 14% of all persons observed washed both hands with soap after defecation

an evaluation of hand cleanliness and a request that residents demonstrate their usual handwashing practices after defecation. RESULTS: Although 47% of caregivers reported and 51% demonstrated washing both hands with soap after defecation, *in structured observation, only 33% of caregivers and 14% of all persons observed washed both hands with soap after defecation
*
Hygiene promotion | WASH Research News

And check Figure 2 of this

http://www.globalhandwashing.org/re...10. Handwashing_Behavior_Rural_Bangladesh.pdf


----------



## BanglaBhoot

Thank you for attracting more attention to my book. Every time an Indian spits venom at my book the more interest it generates which also helps to increase sales.


----------



## brational

Gr8 work Munshi.. U r hero.. Now forma pary and contest poll, U r the next big thing in BD.. Full of negative energy.. Good job.. I'm with u...


----------



## Tiki Tam Tam

brational said:


> Gr8 work Munshi.. U r hero.. Now forma pary and contest poll, U r the next big thing in BD.. Full of negative energy.. Good job.. I'm with u...



Hear hear!

Bravo Bravo!


----------



## kobiraaz

Munshi Shaheb is banned. If u want i can give you his fb id.


----------



## brational

Bangla fighter said:


> Munshi Shaheb is banned. If u want i can give you his fb id.



Dont say this, I really admire this man.. Munshi ke ban kora cholbe na.. Munshi tumi likhe jao, ami tomar pashe..


----------



## TopCat

Munshi Banned??? Unthikable.


----------



## Urbanized Greyhound

^Hey didnt you guys see the drama ? 

seems to have missed a lot ...

here ---

http://www.defence.pk/forums/bangladesh-defence/115529-bnp-leader-asim-barred-leaving-country.html#post1869977


----------



## Capt.Popeye

brational said:


> Dont say this, I really admire this man.. Munshi ke ban kora cholbe na.. Munshi tumi likhe jao, ami tomar pashe..


 
Agreed. The "amusement quotient" drops down dramatically when Munshibabu is absent from here. Its good to have him around.


----------



## Zabaniyah

iajdani said:


> Munshi Banned??? Unthikable.


 
Whatever you do, never call mods names. MBI seems to be the kind of guy who eats more than he can chew when it comes to expressing his POVs.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Tiki Tam Tam

brational said:


> Dont say this, I really admire this man..* Munshi ke ban kora cholbe na.. Munshi tumi likhe jao, ami tomar pashe..*



If I have understood your Bangali, you are saying that _ it will not be acceptable to you all if Mushi is banned and that you are by his side (what to run a revolution?)_

A rather rabble rousing sentiment aimed to subvert the forum.

Note what Zabanya has said.

The Mods run this forum with their time and the Admin with their time and money.

All must never forget that this is *Pakistan* Defence Forum and not our private forum.

Therefore, neither you nor I can dictate terms and threaten by saying it will not be acceptable if X or Y is banned!

As the submariners say - run silent, run deep!


----------



## BanglaBhoot

This is probably the third time I have been banned. It isn&#8217;t life or death and at least I have the guts to take the consequences. Some of you should grow a backbone and stop being a door mat or jelly fish! I am no respecter of authority simply because a person is appointed to a particular position. If I don&#8217;t like his decision I will say so loudly and clearly &#8230;&#8230; ban or no ban! 

By the way chewing is only a problem if you have no teeth &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;


----------



## PakistaniPacifist

MBI Munshi said:


> This is probably the third time I have been banned. It isn&#8217;t life or death and at least I have the guts to take the consequences. Some of you should grow a backbone and stop being a door mat or jelly fish! I am no respecter of authority simply because a person is appointed to a particular position. If I don't like his decision I will say so loudly and clearly ; ban or no ban!



Well said!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tiki Tam Tam

People get banned for saying things loud and clear without concern for being banned.

They don't get banned because the Mod got up from the wrong side of the bed!

Nothing new or an issue to go to town about, waving it like an old war wound!

Yet, one does not encourage rebellion is what I was trying to indicate which seems to have been missed by oversight of design I would not know.

Fomenting rebellion would be misuse the host's goodwill.

And that to in a language that the Mods may not be familiar with.

Surely being a gentleman is not too damning or shaming a characteristic of grooming!


----------



## BanglaBhoot

Tiki Tam Tam said:


> People get banned for saying things loud and clear without concern for being banned.
> 
> Nothing new or to go to town about.
> 
> Yet, one does not encourage rebellion.
> 
> That would be misuse the host's goodwill.
> 
> Surely being a gentleman is not too damning or shaming a characteristics of good grooming!


 
I see ...... disappointed at my comeback


----------



## brational

MBI Munshi said:


> I see ...... disappointed at my comeback



I'm happy to c u.. It seems u recovered very soon.. Keep going man, I was waiting for u.. After all a strong negative character is required to make the film hit..

Yes! U can do it...

BTW i heard that u lost ur teeth?


----------



## Tiki Tam Tam

> I see ...... disappointed at my comeback



Not really.

It is not a new phenomenon or is it?

You may feel that you required a ticker tape victory parade, but actually the whole thing is so mundane that I did not even know that you had vanished into thin air with the wave of a magic wand!

Matters of significance draw attention, the mundane does not.

If mundane excites you, then so be it!

Enough said.

No more attention shall I give to mundane posts emanating.


----------



## brational

Tiki Tam Tam said:


> If I have understood your Bangali, you are saying that _ it will not be acceptable to you all if Mushi is banned and that you are by his side (what to run a revolution?)_
> 
> A rather rabble rousing sentiment aimed to subvert the forum.
> 
> Note what Zabanya has said.
> 
> The Mods run this forum with their time and the Admin with their time and money.
> 
> All must never forget that this is *Pakistan* Defence Forum and not our private forum.
> 
> Therefore, neither you nor I can dictate terms and threaten by saying it will not be acceptable if X or Y is banned!
> 
> As the submariners say - run silent, run deep!


 
Tiki Tam Tam, dont challenge munshi.. he will then write, Tiki Tam tam Doctrine... So stay away..


----------



## BanglaBhoot

brational said:


> Tiki Tam Tam, dont challenge munshi.. he will then write, Tiki Tam tam Doctrine... So stay away..


 
Yes every time an Indian writes on this thread my book gets promoted ..... You don't want that do you?


----------



## Tiki Tam Tam

brational said:


> Tiki Tam Tam, dont challenge munshi.. he will then write, Tiki Tam tam Doctrine... So stay away..






I will take your warning seriously.

That way Tiki Tam Tam will be found on Google!


----------



## brational

MBI Munshi said:


> Yes every time an Indian writes on this thread my book gets promoted ..... You don't want that do you?



I want it, really, this way u earn some royalty and look for a better prospect in the west.. After all every one means business.. London dreams.. 

There u can write US Doctrine, UK doctrine, even Bhutan doctrine, u will find many sponsors.. Yeah......


----------



## Laughing_soldier

MBI Munshi said:


> I see ...... disappointed at my comeback


 
Everyone is happy to see your jokes will be back. you are as funny as zaid hamid. 


we enjoy you.  


Loooook ........ RAW agents are every where!


----------



## BanglaBhoot

Laughing_soldier said:


> Everyone is happy to see your jokes will be back. you are as funny as zaid hamid.
> 
> 
> we enjoy you.
> 
> 
> Loooook ........ RAW agents are every where!


 
I really do not require a sales and marketing team for my book The India Doctrine (1947-2007) the Indians do the whole job simply through their sheer inanity. 

Anyway back to thread which concerns the actual contents of the book and not what some Indians imagine is in the book.


----------



## integra

Chew, Gum , Jelly fish, teeth even magic wand.
O well, whatever.


----------



## BanglaBhoot

integra said:


> Chew, Gum , Jelly fish, teeth even magic wand.
> O well, whatever.


 
I get your point now ....... thanks


----------



## sab

Munshiji is getting banned ???? Now time to come up with defence.pk doctrine:2011.....Plese Munshiji expose those RAW agents whohave infiltrated among mods to silence you. (They are not happy with blocking your blogs....)


----------



## integra

MBI Munshi said:


> A pointless post ....... O well, whatever.
> 
> Anyway back to thread which concerns the actual contents of the book and not what some Indians imagine is in the book.


 
No I was referring to the words emphasized in the
previous discussions. However pointless it was.


The book you have written however is not pointless
and does have some very interesting perceptive 
regarding the typical geo-political spectrum.
People obviously don't feel comfortable when something
red comes out of the blue!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BanglaBhoot

integra said:


> No I was referring to the words emphasized in the
> previous discussions. However pointless it was.
> 
> The book you have written however is not pointless
> and does have some very interesting perceptive
> regarding the typical geo-political spectrum.
> People obviously don't feel comfortable when something
> red comes out of the blue!


 
I owe you an apology ......... Sorry for jumping at you like that but these Indians are aggravating.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Capt.Popeye

MBI Munshi said:


> I see ...... disappointed at my comeback


 
Not in the least, Munshibabu. Its very good to have you around. Raises the "amusement quotient". Fun and frolic all around.


----------



## Tiki Tam Tam

Doctrine 

doc·trine (dktrn)
n.
1. A principle or body of principles presented for acceptance or belief, as by a religious, political, scientific, or philosophic group; dogma.
2. A rule or principle of law, especially when established by precedent.
3. A statement of official government policy, especially in foreign affairs and military strategy.
4. Archaic Something taught; a teaching.

So, I take it that it is a Munshi made Doctrine since by the definition it none of the following:


1. A principle or body of principles presented for acceptance or belief, as by a religious, political, scientific, or philosophic group; dogma.
2. A rule or principle of law, especially when established by precedent.
3. A statement of official government policy, especially in foreign affairs and military strategy.
4. Archaic Something taught; a teaching.


Some may classify it as a DOGMA caused by Insecurity.


----------



## BanglaBhoot

Tiki Tam Tam said:


> Doctrine
> 
> doc·trine (dktrn)
> n.
> 1. A principle or body of principles presented for acceptance or belief, as by a religious, political, scientific, or philosophic group; dogma.
> 2. A rule or principle of law, especially when established by precedent.
> 3. A statement of official government policy, especially in foreign affairs and military strategy.
> 4. Archaic Something taught; a teaching.
> 
> So, I take it that it is a Munshi made Doctrine since by the definition it none of the following:
> 
> 
> 1. A principle or body of principles presented for acceptance or belief, as by a religious, political, scientific, or philosophic group; dogma.
> 2. A rule or principle of law, especially when established by precedent.
> 3. A statement of official government policy, especially in foreign affairs and military strategy.
> 4. Archaic Something taught; a teaching.
> 
> 
> Some may classify it as a DOGMA caused by Insecurity.


 
Having not read the book you have nevertheless developed some dogmatic and unfounded beliefs about the contents and argument of the book.


----------



## Tiki Tam Tam

You are right.

Just going by the title of the Book.

The Title should be correct and not misleading.

A Doctrine is a policy propounded by the one who authors such a doctrine and not by a third party with fevered imagination.

A Doctrine cannot be an assumption.

Unless of course you were sitting alongside the Indian Cabinet Committee of Political Affairs,

I daresay I have the inclination to read any old thing that is published.


----------



## BanglaBhoot

Tiki Tam Tam said:


> You are right.
> 
> Just going by the title of the Book.
> 
> The Title should be correct and not misleading.
> 
> A Doctrine is a policy propounded by the one who authors such a doctrine and not by a third party with fevered imagination.
> 
> A Doctrine cannot be an assumption.
> 
> Unless of course you were sitting alongside the Indian Cabinet Committee of Political Affairs,
> 
> I daresay I have the inclination to read any old thing that is published.


 
If everyone strictly followed your dictum books would never get published in the world and research would become valueless and meaningless. Everything that is written is based on someone's idea, conception or speculations on the world (both fiction and non-fiction) and those which appear to have a semblance of truth and is based on thorough and sound research and on observation gains acceptability.


----------



## brational

MBI Munshi said:


> If everyone strictly followed your dictum books would never get published in the world and research would become valueless and meaningless. Everything that is written is based on someone's idea, conception or speculations on the world (both fiction and non-fiction) and those which appear to have a semblance of truth and is based on thorough and sound research and on observation gains acceptability.


 
Exactly, Mr Munshi.. I'mm with u... U r awesome man...


----------



## Tiki Tam Tam

MBI Munshi said:


> If everyone strictly followed your dictum books would never get published in the world and research would become valueless and meaningless. Everything that is written is based on someone's idea, conception or speculations on the world (both fiction and non-fiction) and those which appear to have a semblance of truth and is based on thorough and sound research and on observation gains acceptability.



Absolutely awesome a deduction!

A Daniel come to Judgement!

I presume your book is the Doctrine of Lapse since the manner in which it is being market here by you does suggest that it has collapsed?

Doctrine de déchéance


----------



## BanglaBhoot

Tiki Tam Tam said:


> Absolutely awesome a deduction!
> 
> A Daniel come to Judgement!
> 
> I presume your book is the Doctrine of Lapse since the manner in which it is being market here by you does suggest that it has collapsed?
> 
> Doctrine de déchéance


 
The Indian hope is that the book has collapsed but it is actually doing extraordinary well and in no small part due to the inadvertent publicizing and marketing of the book by Indians on this forum. Every word of ridicule from Indians merely spurs further interest and views of the thread further increasing sales of the book.


----------



## Tiki Tam Tam

No ridicule.

Totally awed!!

Awesome!

Totally awesome!



The sales must have gone up.

Is it in the same genre of Harry Potter?

It must be give Harry Porter a run for its money!


----------



## BanglaBhoot

Tiki Tam Tam said:


> No ridicule.
> 
> Totally awed!!
> 
> Awesome!
> 
> Totally awesome!
> 
> 
> 
> The sales must have gone up.
> 
> Is it in the same genre of Harry Potter?
> 
> It must be give Harry Porter a run for its money!


 
Fortunately The India Doctrine is not a book of fantasy ........... It is selling very well considering Bangladeshis are not known for book reading except for fiction. As I mentioned earlier, as you have not read the book your are really not in a good position to comment on its contents.


----------



## twoplustwoisfour

MBI Munshi said:


> Bangladeshis are not known for book reading *except for fiction*.





MBI Munshi said:


> It is selling very well


 
Well that explains it

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Tiki Tam Tam

MBI Munshi said:


> Fortunately The India Doctrine is not a book of fantasy ........... It is selling very well considering Bangladeshis are not known for book reading except for fiction. As I mentioned earlier, as you have not read the book your are really not in a good position to comment on its contents.



it must be selling well.

A barrister with briefs cannot find time to chat on a forum.

and one has to find ways to keep his table with food come what may even if his actual profession flags.


----------



## BanglaBhoot

Actually I am involved in my family business. These issues are of course completely irrelevant to the merit of my book.


----------



## BanglaBhoot

Self delete (double post) ......................


----------



## Tiki Tam Tam

An abstract comment on the book business.

Writing sensational stuff is very good business.

More so, when it is marketed in a market built on fantasies and day dreams as also pathetic people finding solace in blaming all and sundry for mistakes of their own doing leading to their sad state!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Tshering22

Interesting thread . But contrary to what our dear neighbours believe, if we really had a doctrine as they mention it here, we would have been far, far ahead of what we are currently. You can definitely bet on that.


----------



## brational

MBI Munshi said:


> Actually I am involved in my family business. These issues are of course completely irrelevant to the merit of my book.



Any new project soon to be published? If so, appoint me as a reseller.. I want to join u in selling ur dream works in the future accross india.. We both will make fool of others..


----------



## BanglaBhoot

brational said:


> Any new project soon to be published? If so, appoint me as a reseller.. I want to join u in selling ur dream works in the future accross india.. We both will make fool of others..


 
I am more interested to discuss the contents of my book rather than the rantings of your wild imagination on this thread.


----------



## Goodperson

Yuck, Man with his hands in cookie Jar Self promoting his ....... again.


----------



## BanglaBhoot

Goodperson said:


> Yuck, Man with his hands in cookie Jar Self promoting his ....... again.


 
No actually the Indians seem to be promoting the book. They just can't stop trying to undermine and ridicule it which ironically creates even more interest.


----------



## brational

MBI Munshi said:


> No actually the Indians seem to be promoting the book. They just can't stop trying to undermine and ridicule it which ironically creates even more interest.



Yes Even more interest!! So how u doin now a days? I think India Doctrine should be a part of School Syllebus in BD.. Ghare ghare India Doctrine ar tumi ghar chara... Come up with something new man, something good and positive.. U can do better...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BanglaBhoot

brational said:


> Yes Even more interest!! So how u doin now a days? I think India Doctrine should be a part of School Syllebus in BD.. Ghare ghare India Doctrine ar tumi ghar chara... Come up with something new man, something good and positive.. U can do better...


 
Actually the book has become compulsory reading for many diplomats, politicians, students and military personnel in Bangladesh.


----------



## Tiki Tam Tam

There is a shortage of competence in Bangladesh?

No wonder there is so much of hostility in Bangladesh.







Must have been the staple during the Jamaait coalition with BNP in govt!


----------



## Agni5000

I want to read this book. Where can I get this..

Must be full of conspiracy theories.... I believe it should have been reviewed or forwarded by world famous Zaid Hamid..

Anyway congratulations whoever read this. Hope their condition is stable now.


----------



## Tiki Tam Tam

Agni5000 said:


> I want to read this book. Where can I get this..
> 
> Must be full of conspiracy theories.... I believe it should have been reviewed or forwarded by world famous Zaid Hamid..
> 
> Anyway congratulations whoever read this. Hope their condition is stable now.


----------



## Rocky25

MBI Munshi said:


> I am more interested to discuss the contents of my book rather than the rantings of your wild imagination on this thread.


 
If you are so patriotic towards Bangladesh and hate India to the core, Then please start your activities by calling back ALL the Bangladeshi's back to your country first!

There should be no Bangladeshi's who should benefit anything from India. Seal the borders, No one should come into India, Call back your ambassador and send our's back. We got our soldiers killed to protect your women's lives. Thanks for your faithfulness!


----------



## laiqs@mi

MBI.......... 
bharties never learn ..... when you point out there weak points they will rant at you. 
it like they are standing in mud if you ask them that you are in mud they will start throwing mud on you. 
ignore them ........

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Tiki Tam Tam

When deception is going on, silence is a lie.


----------



## Tiki Tam Tam

laiqs@mi said:


> MBI..........
> bharties never learn ..... when you point out there weak points they will rant at you.
> it like they are standing in mud if you ask them that you are in mud they will start throwing mud on you.
> ignore them ........



When they tried to tell you your weak points, then they just coc.ked the snoot and left you in the lurch and abandoned!

You are a good an honourable man I can see. You are ready to eat the humble pie!


----------



## nForce

Stop selling books here...
Please use Amazon,ebay,flipkart or something

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tiki Tam Tam

They do not accept tripe and bilge water!

mun&#8226;shi
Read more: munshi: meaning and definitions &#8212; Infoplease.com http://dictionary.infoplease.com/munshi#ixzz1S4P2cqnS

He is merely interpreting the British way of looking at the subcontinent.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BanglaBhoot

laiqs@mi said:


> MBI..........
> bharties never learn ..... when you point out there weak points they will rant at you.
> it like they are standing in mud if you ask them that you are in mud they will start throwing mud on you.
> ignore them ........


 
It seems these Indians have gone insane to discredit a book that they have never even read!


----------



## brational

MBI Munshi said:


> Actually the book has become compulsory reading for many diplomats, politicians, students and military personnel in Bangladesh.


I thought u r alone, but now it seems too many.. Why dont u guys make a platform togather and start writing these conspiracy theories in a more innovative way? Make sure you put the maximum effort..


----------



## Agni5000

MBI Munshi said:


> It seems these Indians have gone insane to discredit a book that they have never even read!


 
I strongly believe, we don't need to read this book after going through your post.


----------



## BanglaBhoot

Don't you Indians ever get tired from promoting my book!


----------



## xTra

MBI Munshi said:


> Don't you Indians ever get tired from promoting my book!


 
Did you ever tired of promoting your book on PDF.


----------



## BanglaBhoot

xTra said:


> Did you ever tired of promoting your book on PDF.


 
Since this thread was made a sticky the promotion on PDF is pretty much automatic.


----------



## monitor

munshi bhi i haven't bought this book yet i think i have to now after seeing so many Indian are annoyed at this book seem it has open the Pandora box open in day light . actually i am taking shere bangla's word when the hindu praised shere bangla he took it as if he is doing some thing in favor of Hindu people, but when they criticized him that mean he was doing in favor of Muslim people of united india .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BanglaBhoot

monitor said:


> munshi bhi i haven't bought this book yet i think i have to now after seeing so many Indian are annoyed at this book seem it has open the Pandora box open in day light . actually i am taking shere bangla's word when the hindu praised shere bangla he took it as if he is doing some thing in favor of Hindu people, but when they criticized him that mean he was doing in favor of Muslim people of united india .


 
The way the Indians curse the book it seems I must have done something right. I am glad that I have at least got them worried. I think the book is like slow poison for them.


----------



## Shabz Nist

Oh look! Its munshu trying desperately to promote his "book" again...


----------



## IndoCarib

MBI Munshi said:


> The way the Indians curse the book it seems I must have done something right. I am glad that I have at least got them worried. I think the book is like slow poison for them.


 
Got us worried ?? !! May I know WHO ARE YOU ! ???


----------



## BanglaBhoot

IndoCarib said:


> Got us worried ?? !! May I know WHO ARE YOU ! ???


 
The person who wrote The India Doctrine and have you Indians terrified.


----------



## Mike2011

MBI Munshi said:


> The person who wrote The India Doctrine and have you Indians terrified.


 
Yes.. we are terrified. thats why there is border fencing and BSF shooters with AK 47.


----------



## brational

Do not discourage munshi.. If he fails to make further conspiracy theory, I will die of starvation...


----------



## BanglaBhoot

I wonder why Indians can provide an in-depth critique of Sarmila Bose's book 'Dead Reckoning' but find it impossible to criticize my book with any detail or specificity. When Indians comment on my book they resort to mere generalities while with Samila Bose's book they go into extraordinary detail. If Indians wish to undermine my book that should make the effort of having actually read it and then criticize it with specific reference to sections from the book. It is not enough to merely call it conspiracy theorizing. Provide examples from the book PLEASE!


----------



## airuah

MBI Munshi said:


> I wonder why Indians can provide an in-depth critique of Sarmila Bose's book 'Dead Reckoning' but find it impossible to criticize my book with any detail or specificity. When Indians comment on my book they resort to mere generalities while with Samila Bose's book they go into extraordinary detail. If Indians wish to undermine my book that should make the effort of having actually read it and then criticize it with specific reference to sections from the book. It is not enough to merely call it conspiracy theorizing. Provide examples from the book PLEASE!


 
thats because you wrote the book while playing counterstrike wih full of materials claiming to be from fictional sources from high places whose ID cannot be revealed unlike other authors who actually do some work before writing a book


----------



## Shabz Nist

Why would anyone even bother to read your book?! You're not worth the effort. Besides, how does the opinion of an unknown bangladeshi writer matter?!


----------



## BanglaBhoot

airuah said:


> thats because you wrote the book while playing counterstrike wih full of materials claiming to be from fictional sources from high places whose ID cannot be revealed unlike other authors who actually do some work before writing a book


 
In other words Indians have not read the book and have no idea what they are talking about......


----------



## BanglaBhoot

Shabz Nist said:


> Why would anyone even bother to read your book?! You're not worth the effort. Besides, how does the opinion of an unknown bangladeshi writer matter?!


 
Thousands have read the book and I am no longer unknown.


----------



## BanglaBhoot

MBI Munshi said:


> I wonder why Indians can provide an in-depth critique of Sarmila Bose's book 'Dead Reckoning' but find it impossible to criticize my book with any detail or specificity. When Indians comment on my book they resort to mere generalities while with Samila Bose's book they go into extraordinary detail. If Indians wish to undermine my book that should make the effort of having actually read it and then criticize it with specific reference to sections from the book. It is not enough to merely call it conspiracy theorizing. Provide examples from the book PLEASE!


 
This comment still requires a sensible answer .....


----------



## Zabaniyah

MBI Munshi said:


> This comment still requires a sensible answer .....


 
Most of those 'kids' don't even read books

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xTra

Zabanya said:


> Most of those 'kids' don't even read books


 
KIDS, Chek your avatar.

Munshi,

Going through your posts, one can determine what must be in the book, one doesn,t need to read it.

Anyhow good luck with your Marketing Skill.


----------



## Zabaniyah

xTra said:


> KIDS, Chek your avatar.
> 
> Munshi,
> 
> Going through your posts, one can determine what must be in the book, one doesn,t need to read it.
> 
> Anyhow good luck with your Marketing Skill.


 
You think Family Guy is for kids? My, my, aren't you a perverted one.


----------



## Dalai Lama

Zabanya said:


> You think Family Guy is for kids? My, my, aren't you a perverted one.


 
"Victory is mine!"


----------



## BanglaBhoot

MBI Munshi said:


> I wonder why Indians can provide an in-depth critique of Sarmila Bose's book 'Dead Reckoning' but find it impossible to criticize my book with any detail or specificity. When Indians comment on my book they resort to mere generalities while with Samila Bose's book they go into extraordinary detail. If Indians wish to undermine my book that should make the effort of having actually read it and then criticize it with specific reference to sections from the book. It is not enough to merely call it conspiracy theorizing. Provide examples from the book PLEASE!


 
Am still waiting for an answer amongst all the adolescent nonsense being passed around as intelligent debate by some Indians here ... The more you try to deride the book the more copies are being sold. The Indians here are certainly doing me a favour but I would much prefer a reasoned debate.


----------



## LaBong

^While Ms Bose has her audience and thus needed to be disapproved, no one gives a damn about you and your book Munshi; that's why!


----------



## BanglaBhoot

Abir said:


> ^While Ms Bose has her audience and thus needed to be disapproved, no one gives a damn about you and your book Munshi; that's why!


 
So why do Indians here go to such pains to undermine my book but without providing any real proof or evidence of their criticisms? If Sarmila Bose's book is so easily disposed of then my book should be even easier to criticize but Indian make no real effort to find any specific flaws in my book. I am surprised by this attitude.


----------



## brational

Ur Book is the master piece.. I Mean it.. Keep going man.. U r just next to Tony Conan, The writer..


----------



## BanglaBhoot

brational said:


> Ur Book is the master piece.. I Mean it.. Keep going man.. U r just next to Tony Conan, The writer..



If you had actually read the book your comments might have some value. As usual Indians resort to vague criticism and sarcasm as anything specific would be too dangerous for discussion.


----------



## brational

I loved ur analytical skills.. U r a real genious man.. Comparable with Tony Conan... Hats off to u..


----------



## AvidSpice

I suppose Akhand Bharat forms the core theme of your book. A concept that has been trashed and now is just another myth. Anyways, good luck Munshi.

A suggestion:

Write some fiction stuff man. Conspiracy theories perhaps. You'll definitely get some readership!


----------



## BanglaBhoot

Avishekh said:


> I suppose Akhand Bharat forms the core theme of your book. A concept that has been trashed and now is just another myth. Anyways, good luck Munshi.
> 
> A suggestion:
> 
> Write some fiction stuff man. Conspiracy theories perhaps. You'll definitely get some readership!



Akhand Bharat is an important theme in the book but it is actually the sourced materials and evidence that I provide which makes the book different and dangerous.


----------



## Goodperson

MBI Munshi said:


> Akhand Bharat is an important theme in the book but it is actually the sourced materials and evidence that I provide which makes the book different and dangerous.



What different and Dangerous ? I am sure you have not even offered to pay for cheap publicity of the book to even to this forum.


----------



## BanglaBhoot

Goodperson said:


> What different and Dangerous ? I am sure you have not even offered to pay for cheap publicity of the book to even to this forum.



Read the book. PDF put the review as a thread without payment. Nothing wrong in that.


----------



## Goodperson

MBI Munshi said:


> Read the book. PDF put the review as a thread without payment. Nothing wrong in that.



That was magnanimous decision of this forum. But did you offer anything in return? .


----------



## BanglaBhoot

Goodperson said:


> That was magnanimous decision of this forum. But did you offer anything in return? .



I offered nothing at all.


----------



## MilSpec

conspiracy theories makin people rich...


----------



## BanglaBhoot

sandy_3126 said:


> conspiracy theories makin people rich...



The only conspiracy theory being propagated is by Indians against the book.


----------



## Mike2011

Great book but i have to admit it, no courage to read it. 
I hope Indian gov includes a chapter in school syllabus about this book and Munshi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## brational

Mike2011 said:


> Great book but i have to admit it, no courage to read it.
> I hope Indian gov includes a chapter in school syllabus about this book and Munshi



Thats why I keep on Saying Munshi is gr8.. Munshi should be considered as the father of conspiracy theory.. really a genious going unnoticed...


----------



## Zabaniyah

brational said:


> Thats why I keep on Saying Munshi is gr8.. Munshi should be considered as the father of conspiracy theory.. really a genious going unnoticed...



Did you even read the book?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AvidSpice

MBI Munshi said:


> Akhand Bharat is an important theme in the book but it is actually the sourced materials and evidence that I provide which makes the book different and dangerous.



Dangerous as in? I haven't felt the aftershocks yet!


----------



## BanglaBhoot

Avishekh said:


> Dangerous as in? I haven't felt the aftershocks yet!



Its more like slow poison for India...... LOLz


----------



## brational

Zabanya said:


> Did you even read the book?


 Nothing is left..


----------



## ben10

indiandefence. com/forums/f33/pakistan-no-match-indian-military-pakistani-defense-minister-10451/ visit this thread as i can't post a new thread.


----------



## peep

A writer as you claim to be does not waste time trolling on some random forum........ 
Hell u even got banned while promoting that book...


----------



## BanglaBhoot

peep said:


> A writer as you claim to be does not waste time trolling on some random forum........
> Hell u even got banned while promoting that book...



One can only feel proud when banned from the Indian Defence Forum. It simply shows I have the Indians worried.


----------



## xTra

MBI Munshi said:


> One can only feel proud when banned from the Indian Defence Forum. It simply shows I have the Indians worried.



You conspiracy theory just make me break into Laugh, If I read complete book, then will die of Laughter Attack.

Anyhow, how many copies are still remaining.


----------



## BanglaBhoot

xTra said:


> You conspiracy theory just make me break into Laugh, If I read complete book, then will die of Laughter Attack.
> 
> Anyhow, how many copies are still remaining.



As I have stated before the only conspiracy theory being propagated is the one by the Indians on PDF against my book. At no point have they attempted a sensible discussion or criticism of my book with many having never even read it but nevertheless they continue their inane attacks.


----------



## AvidSpice

MBI Munshi said:


> Its more like slow poison for India...... LOLz




LOL.. Let's wait and watch! Where do I get to buy your book? Available in India?


----------



## BanglaBhoot

Avishekh said:


> LOL.. Let's wait and watch! Where do I get to buy your book? Available in India?



I am sure RAW has a few copies. Go ask them ..... LOLz


----------



## xTra

MBI Munshi said:


> As I have stated before the only conspiracy theory being propagated is the one by the Indians on PDF against my book. At no point have they attempted a sensible discussion or criticism of my book with many having never even read it but nevertheless they continue their inane attacks.



Discussing a book by a Blog Writer and that also on a Prestigious forum like PDF, Are you serious.


----------



## BanglaBhoot

xTra said:


> Discussing a book by a Blog Writer and that also on a Prestigious forum like PDF, Are you serious.



The book came many years before the blog. You have it the other way around. Writer first and then the blog.


----------



## Shinigami

This book is amazing.....

It works better than sleeping pills..


----------



## BanglaBhoot

Shinigami said:


> This book is amazing.....
> 
> It works better than sleeping pills..



A book which you probably have not read .....


----------



## brational

i want to distribute this book in India. Do u have any plan? Commission structure and Target Audience.. I can see a prospect of atleast 1mn copies..


----------



## BanglaBhoot

brational said:


> i want to distribute this book in India. Do u have any plan? Commission structure and Target Audience.. I can see a prospect of atleast 1mn copies..



With just the 5000 copies that have been printed it is causing Indians heart burn. If 1 million copies were to be printed it would give Indians a heart attack..... LOLz 

No I can't be so cruel ......

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## brational

MBI Munshi said:


> With just the 5000 copies that have been printed it is causing Indians heart burn. If 1 million copies were to be printed it would give Indians a heart attack..... LOLz
> 
> No I can't be so cruel ......



Who said those will be sold to Indians. There are too many illigal migrants living here.. They will read it and return back to their homeland to c u.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BanglaBhoot

brational said:


> Who said those will be sold to Indians. There are too many illigal migrants living here.. They will read it and return back to their homeland to c u.



You would prevent Indians from reading the book? Reflects the Indian state of mind over the book .....


----------



## brational

MBI Munshi said:


> You would prevent Indians from reading the book? Reflects the Indian state of mind over the book .....



That was ur choice, I gave u an offer and u said Indians will die of Heart Attack.. Cant help.. Again my offer is still valid.. 1 Mn copies..
Send the business plan..


----------



## Zabaniyah

brational said:


> That was ur choice, I gave u an offer and u said Indians will die of Heart Attack.. Cant help.. Again my offer is still valid.. 1 Mn copies..
> Send the business plan..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sliver

Mr. Munshi, do you believe that Bd India co operation is not going to help bd at all? Is that the view of the majority of bd citizens?


----------



## saleen_s7

Sliver said:


> Mr. Munshi, do you believe that Bd India co operation is not going to help bd at all? Is that the view of the majority of bd citizens?


 Majority of BD citizens favour India Bangladesh co-operation as long as it benefits both sides. The current Awami regime is pro India party and majority of BD citizens do not trust it to make deal wit india which are self beneficiary. If India was serious on co operating with Bangladesh, it wouldn't bank too much on Al.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BanglaBhoot

Sliver said:


> Mr. Munshi, do you believe that Bd India co operation is not going to help bd at all? Is that the view of the majority of bd citizens?



It will not be a relationship based on partnership and cooperation but one of subservience it will also have the effect of harming relations with China. India objective is not to improve trade relations but to dominate the region and eliminate Chinese influence in South Asia. Bangladesh will merely become a tool of Indian foreign policy similar to that of a colony or protectorate. There is enough evidence in the book taken from mostly Indian sources that suggest my analysis is correct. It is not Bangladeshis, Pakistanis, Nepalese or Sri Lankans saying these things but Indian officials and commentators themselves over a period of 60 years.


----------



## jeypore

MBI Munshi said:


> It will not be a relationship based on partnership and cooperation but one of subservience it will also have the effect of harming relations with China. *India objective is not to improve trade relations but to dominate the region and eliminate Chinese influence in the region. Bangladesh will merely become a tool of Indian foreign policy similar to that of a colony or protectorate.* There is enough evidence in the book taken from mostly Indian sources that suggest my analysis is correct. It is not Bangladeshis, Pakistanis, Nepalese or Sri Lankans saying these things but Indian officials and commentators themselves over a period of 60 years.



You have this upside down Mr. Munshi, it is more like Bangladeshis creating Colonies in India thru illegal migrations..

I bet after 60 years, the Indians, who you pose as reference for you book, are turning 180 degrees based on real fact of Bangladeshis migration for the last 60 years...

P.s.

Shouldn't this thread to be closed, since we have discussed it to the grave..............


----------



## BanglaBhoot

jeypore said:


> Shouldn't this thread to be closed, since we have discussed it to the grave..............



Actually the book has not been discussed. Indians simply mock the book but have at no point in the last two years attempted to challenge the book's contents. I will only be satisfied when there has been a full and proper discussion.


----------



## jeypore

MBI Munshi said:


> *Actually the book has not been discussed.* Indians simply mock the book but have at no point in the last two years attempted to challenge the actual contents of the book. I will only be satisfied when there has been a proper discussion.



Now you have peaked my interest, since you did not respond to heart of the answer, but replied on the afterthought.

Who or Whom are the Indian references that you providing in the book?


----------



## BanglaBhoot

jeypore said:


> Now you have peaked my interest, since you did not respond to heart of the answer, but replied on the afterthought.
> 
> Who or Whom are the Indian references that you providing in the book?



After 2 years I have peaked your interest!

There are thousands of references. Read the book!


----------



## brational

Zabanya said:


>



You can take away my key board but you cant take away Munshi frm me..


----------



## BanglaBhoot

For those who have missed the previous reference in the midst of all the Indian nonsense and trolling - 

DeshCalling: The India Doctrine (1947-2007) Bangla translation

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jeypore

MBI Munshi said:


> After 2 years I have peaked your interest!
> 
> There are thousands of references. Read the book!



Yes after 2 years!!!!

First of all, I know your book is lame, so on true reality that we live in, no one is reading it..... So Why should I!!!!!!!
Secondly, I am truly interested in the Indian references that you are providing in your book so we can really discuss this matter in your true reality...........

Thanks..


----------



## Nelson

So the details on India would come from Bangladeshis and pakistanis in this book lol 
this munshi is a raw agent i guess because he knows so many details of India's "propaganda" that even Indians are not aware of lol


----------



## BanglaBhoot

MBI Munshi said:


> For those who have missed the previous reference in the midst of all the Indian nonsense and trolling -
> 
> DeshCalling: The India Doctrine (1947-2007) Bangla translation



It is impossible to have a meaningful debate with Indians here so I refer everyone back to the above reference.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jeypore

MBI Munshi said:


> It is impossible to have a meaningful debate with Indians here so I refer everyone back to the above *reference*.



DeshCalling: The India Doctrine (1947-2007) Bangla translation

All is doing is providing your book title and your face:






no additional credible information....

By the way handsome shahrukh khan, you have to do this more then your looks!!

*Again the Name of the Indians.............*


----------



## BanglaBhoot

jeypore said:


> DeshCalling: The India Doctrine (1947-2007) Bangla translation
> 
> All is doing is providing your book title and your face:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no additional credible information....
> 
> By the way handsome shahrukh khan, you have to do this more then your looks!!
> 
> *Again the Name of the Indians.............*



Buy a book. That is why I put up the link. 

DeshCalling: The India Doctrine (1947-2007) Bangla translation


----------



## jeypore

MBI Munshi said:


> *Buy a book. That is why I put up the link. *
> DeshCalling: The India Doctrine (1947-2007) Bangla translation



So you are trying to sell your book in intangible world then the tangible one, whatever the case maybe the book itself is proving dismal results on both worlds....

P.s. Indian reference..

Thanks


----------



## BanglaBhoot

jeypore said:


> So you are trying to sell your book in intangible world then the tangible one, whatever the case maybe the book itself is proving dismal results on both worlds....
> 
> P.s. Indian reference..
> 
> Thanks



I assume you keep reliable statistics concerning the sale of my book. Unfortunately they do not match the information I have which suggests a spurt in sales and interest just before the visit of Prime Minister Manmohan Singh to Bangladesh.


----------



## jeypore

MBI Munshi said:


> I assume you keep reliable statistics concerning the sale of my book. Unfortunately they do not match the information I have which suggests a spurt in sales and interest just before the visit of Prime Minister Manmohan Singh to Bangladesh.



What, from 5,000 to 5,001...........

Again the question is not how many books has been sold, but the INDIAN REFERENCE!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BanglaBhoot

jeypore said:


> What, from 5,000 to 5,001...........
> 
> Again the question is not how many books has been sold, but the INDIAN REFERENCE!!!!!!!!!!!!



A few more have to be printed regularly to keep up with sales.


----------



## zhang2011

Your arrogant comments (as an indian) defining what Bangladesh can or Can not do, vindicate Mr Munshis book.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BanglaBhoot

*India wants an &#8216;anti-Pakistan&#8217; Afghanistan: Musharraf*

WASHINGTON: Pakistan&#8217;s former president Pervez Musharraf charged Thursday that arch-rival India seeks to &#8220;create an anti-Pakistan Afghanistan&#8221; as part of a bid to dominate South Asia politically and economically.

Musharraf said Afghanistan sends its intelligence staff, diplomats and soldiers to Pakistan where they are &#8220;indoctrinated against Pakistan,&#8221; something he said India must stop and the United States should be concerned about.

&#8220;In Afghanistan, there is some kind of a proxy conflict going on between Pakistan and India,&#8221; Musharraf told a leadership forum sponsored by the Atlantic media corporation.

&#8220;India is trying to create an anti-Pakistan Afghanistan.&#8221; It&#8217;s ambition, he said, is to &#8220;have a weak Pakistan so that it can be dominated, so that it doesn&#8217;t have any confrontationist attitude which doesn&#8217;t go well with India&#8217;s vision of dominating the region.&#8221;

Musharraf said he understood that India does not seek to take over Pakistan militarily, but rather it wants to dominate Pakistan in the area of foreign policy, economic policy, trade and commerce.

&#8220;That is how you suppress, you control or dominate another country,&#8221;according to the former army chief who seized power in a 1999 bloodless coup and resigned as president in 2008.

&#8220;Afghanistan&#8217;s intelligence, Afghanistan&#8217;s diplomats, Afghanistan&#8217;s soldiers, all the army, security people, they all go to India for training,&#8221; where they are &#8220;indoctrinated against Pakistan,&#8221; he added.

While he was in power, he said he personally offered Afghanistan free training but &#8220;not one man has come to Pakistan for training.&#8221;

He added: &#8220;India must stop it&#8230;. I would say that the United States needs to understand Pakistan&#8217;s sensitivities. I see there is a lack of concern for Pakistan&#8217;s sensitivities.&#8221;

Musharraf spoke after Afghan President Hamid Karzai signed a &#8220;strategic partnership&#8221; with India on Tuesday.

The partnership, the first such pact between Afghanistan and another country, deepens already friendly Delhi-Kabul ties and aims to boost trade, security and cultural links between the countries.

Fearful of encirclement by its wealthier neighbor, Pakistan has long focused on Afghanistan, arming warlords against the Soviets in the 1980s, backing the Taliban in the 1990s and hedging its bets in the 2000s.

India wants an &#8216;anti-Pakistan&#8217; Afghanistan: Musharraf | World | DAWN.COM


----------



## IndoCarib

MBI Munshi said:


> *India wants an &#8216;anti-Pakistan&#8217; Afghanistan: Musharraf*
> 
> WASHINGTON: Pakistan&#8217;s former president Pervez Musharraf charged Thursday that arch-rival India seeks to &#8220;create an anti-Pakistan Afghanistan&#8221; as part of a bid to dominate South Asia politically and economically.
> 
> Musharraf said Afghanistan sends its intelligence staff, diplomats and soldiers to Pakistan where they are &#8220;indoctrinated against Pakistan,&#8221; something he said India must stop and the United States should be concerned about.
> 
> &#8220;In Afghanistan, there is some kind of a proxy conflict going on between Pakistan and India,&#8221; Musharraf told a leadership forum sponsored by the Atlantic media corporation.
> 
> &#8220;India is trying to create an anti-Pakistan Afghanistan.&#8221; It&#8217;s ambition, he said, is to &#8220;have a weak Pakistan so that it can be dominated, so that it doesn&#8217;t have any confrontationist attitude which doesn&#8217;t go well with India&#8217;s vision of dominating the region.&#8221;
> 
> Musharraf said he understood that India does not seek to take over Pakistan militarily, but rather it wants to dominate Pakistan in the area of foreign policy, economic policy, trade and commerce.
> 
> &#8220;That is how you suppress, you control or dominate another country,&#8221;according to the former army chief who seized power in a 1999 bloodless coup and resigned as president in 2008.
> 
> &#8220;Afghanistan&#8217;s intelligence, Afghanistan&#8217;s diplomats, Afghanistan&#8217;s soldiers, all the army, security people, they all go to India for training,&#8221; where they are &#8220;indoctrinated against Pakistan,&#8221; he added.
> 
> While he was in power, he said he personally offered Afghanistan free training but &#8220;not one man has come to Pakistan for training.&#8221;
> 
> He added: &#8220;India must stop it&#8230;. I would say that the United States needs to understand Pakistan&#8217;s sensitivities. I see there is a lack of concern for Pakistan&#8217;s sensitivities.&#8221;
> 
> Musharraf spoke after Afghan President Hamid Karzai signed a &#8220;strategic partnership&#8221; with India on Tuesday.
> 
> The partnership, the first such pact between Afghanistan and another country, deepens already friendly Delhi-Kabul ties and aims to boost trade, security and cultural links between the countries.
> 
> Fearful of encirclement by its wealthier neighbor, Pakistan has long focused on Afghanistan, arming warlords against the Soviets in the 1980s, backing the Taliban in the 1990s and hedging its bets in the 2000s.
> 
> India wants an &#8216;anti-Pakistan&#8217; Afghanistan: Musharraf | World | DAWN.COM



Hehe ! You are a journalist ?? You didnt know that Afghans already hate Pakistanis?? Come on now ! You are supposed to be good at GK !!


----------



## Qasibr

IndoCarib said:


> Hehe ! You are a journalist ?? You didnt know that Afghans already hate Pakistanis?? Come on now ! You are supposed to be good at GK !!



Yes, that has to be true. The indo propaganda says so!

In reality though, India has a very tainted record in Afghanistan. They've repeatedly supported and backed puppet regimes over there, first the puppet regime the USSR installed(Najibullah govt) and how the puppet the USA installed(Karzai regime). Karzai even got his election funded by the Indians. And India tries to get some role in training the Afghan army as well.

What India's politicians can't seem to understand is, that this puppet regime that you're backing is widely hated by the Afghans. They're fighting a war of resistance to throw out yet another invader(they have a history of throwing out every invader) as well as the puppet regime this invader installed. India's policies of supporting the Soviet-installed President Najibullah flopped pretty badly, "President" Karzai seems to be following suit. Someone once said that madness is doing the same thing again and again, and expecting different results. And India's trying the same tactic again and again, even though it's failed previously.

About the Afghans hating Pakistan. When the US was pressuring Pakistan on coming down hard on the Haqqani group(which is only one of many Mujahideen groups working in Afghanistan, all of which owe allegiance to Mullah Muhammad Omar). Even the US was surprised when the main central Afghan resistance came out to Pakistan's support. Right when the US was blaming Pakistan for aiding supporting the Haqqani group, Mullah Omar's folks issued statements to the effect that they and not Pakistan were responsible for the Haqqani group's activities in Afghanistan. They were trying to diplomatically ease pressure on Pakistan! This unusual move even surprised the western press - they were afraid of the Haqqani group being friendly with Pakistan, they must have had nightmares about the whole Mujahideen resistance being okay with Pakistan like that.

Whatever the Zardari/Karzai soiled politicians do, Pakistan and Afghanistan are brotherly Islamic countries.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Syed Naved

Vinod2070 said:


> Wrong thinking. Bangladesh can only develop in co-operation with India. There is no other way.
> 
> Second, you are too small to even look at India much less putting it in it's place.
> 
> I hope the new democratically elected government increases co-operation with India and takes strong action against all corrupt people.


 Do u think we are a province of India :O are u an
Insane .........


----------



## StandForInsaf

Syed Naved said:


> Do u think we are a province of India :O are u an
> Insane .........



 this guy seems to be from dark age.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Syed Naved

Prodigy17 said:


> This pretty much concludes the hidustani thinking towards neighboring countries in general and BD in particular......... Bullies running berserk.....


 Indian foolish comments just make me laugh  ... ye log hamesha yeh sochte hai,wo log jo bhi samjhaye ,ya phir jo bhi kahen ge ......wohi chale gai.thts why ,they said : bd can develop only by co operating with India.Brother !! Hum Log Sikkim Nahi,Bangal Hy Hum ,Vo Bhi east bengal.Hum kolkatta ki Babulog Nahi,so say this to them , as they are u'r provincial poeople. And Pakistan Is Our Brother.Afghans Are Also Our Brother.Moreover All We Are Muslim,We'll Decide How The Relation Will B with Bharat.Aur is liye tumhara asa sochna toh door , kehna bhi galat hy ,aur paap bhi.


----------



## Syed Naved

StandForInsaf said:


> this guy seems to be from dark age.


 Bilkul thik kaha aapne bhai . banda abhi bhi soch rahe hy , " Yeh Undevided Bharat Hy ,Is Lia Bd (east bengal/pakistan ) , Pakistan ( west Pak) Sab Kuch K Upar Is Ki Hi Huqumaat Chale Gi " . Hamein Toh Lagta Hain Bhai Is Bande Ko History Books Gift Karna Chahiye , Ho Sakei Thoda Bahut Knowledge Hashil Kar jaye ....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LaBong

Syed Naved said:


> Indian foolish comments just make me laugh  ... ye log hamesha yeh sochte hai,wo log jo bhi samjhaye ,ya phir jo bhi kahen ge ......wohi chale gai.thts why ,they said : bd can develop only by co operating with India.Brother !! Hum Log Sikkim Nahi,Bangal Hy Hum ,Vo Bhi east bengal.Hum kolkatta ki Babulog Nahi,so say this to them , as they are u'r provincial poeople. And Pakistan Is Our Brother.Afghans Are Also Our Brother.Moreover All We Are Muslim,We'll Decide How The Relation Will B with Bharat.Aur is liye tumhara asa sochna toh door , kehna bhi galat hy ,aur paap bhi.



Wow a Bangladeshi who posts in broken Urdu, spells Kolkata as Kolkatta and poses in front of Pakistani flag! 

Make no mistake, no Calcuttan would ever touch you by a 10 meter long barge pole!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## IND151

congrats munshi sir

BTW are you barrister?


----------



## LaBong

> kehna bhi galat hy ,aur paap bhi.



Paap nahin, gunah! Idiot.


----------



## Vinod2070

Abir said:


> Wow a Bangladeshi who posts in broken Urdu, spells Kolkata as Kolkatta and poses in front of Pakistani flag!
> 
> Make no mistake, no Calcuttan would ever touch you by a 10 meter long barge pole!



Seems like a razakaar who was rejected by the Pakistanis.

Can't even speak coherently....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Syed Naved

Abir said:


> Wow a Bangladeshi who posts in broken Urdu, spells Kolkata as Kolkatta and poses in front of Pakistani flag!
> 
> Make no mistake, no Calcuttan would ever touch you by a 10 meter long barge pole!


 we dont care about u calcuttans.bengali has its origin from eastern magadh or present bangladesh not west bengal.it is we who created the language,who created bangla culture not u'r provincial dada babu.so it would be better tht first u gain some knowledge and speak like an wise,dont make us laugh by your childish comments . In Bangladesh, Every Calcuttans are hated , moreover our culture is superior than theirs..so we dont care ab8 'ere touch


----------



## Syed Naved

Vinod2070 said:


> Seems like a razakaar who was rejected by the Pakistanis.
> 
> Can't even speak coherently....


 Well first tell me how many your people does.many place of your so called bharatmata still dont utter a word of hindi well.speaking toh door ki bat ,kuch log toh samajh teh bhi nahi...akhir yeh hindi hain kia . but we bangladeshi not just understnd hindi many of us can write hindi,urdu,arabic.ha tum log jase d=r likhte ho,uska problm kamse kam hamari bhasa mein nahin hy,urdu main bhi nai.toh is meh humlog ka kia galti......


----------



## xTra

Syed Naved said:


> we dont care about u calcuttans.bengali has its origin from eastern magadh or present bangladesh not west bengal.it is we who created the language,who created bangla culture not u'r provincial dada babu.so it would be better tht first u gain some knowledge and speak like an wise,dont make us laugh by your childish comments . In Bangladesh, Every Calcuttans are hated , moreover our culture is superior than theirs..so we dont care ab8 'ere touch



Answer one question, where is Bangladesh, or change your flag to your country.

One should never shy to display own country flag, be mard.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Syed Naved

Abir said:


> Paap nahin, gunah! Idiot.


 my dear frnd paap is a sanskrit word,also used in bengali ,urdu just like gunah.and in prakrit it is pava . and for your kind information,even in your hindi there is so many bengali word.dont try to tell me about gunah and paap.both means same , and that is sin.and gunah is not actualy urdu its an arabic word.so no matter what one use,matter what u write is understandable or not.many of your people nowadays speak in hinglish,so first correct them .whn you ,yourself speak wrong,do wrong how can you people dare to say others wrong ? This is the difference between u and us.we criticise people but only on that time when we know that we ourself dont do this .but u people without being have a true knowledge..say anything. lol lol  .......


----------



## xTra

Syed Naved said:


> my dear frnd paap is a sanskrit word,also used in bengali ,urdu just like gunah.and in prakrit it is pava . and for your kind information,even in your hindi there is so many bengali word.dont try to tell me about gunah and paap.both means same , and that is sin.and gunah is not actualy urdu its an arabic word.so no matter what one use,matter what u write is understandable or not.many of your people nowadays speak in hinglish,so first correct them .whn you ,yourself speak wrong,do wrong how can you people dare to say others wrong ? This is the difference between u and us.we criticise people but only on that time when we know that we ourself dont do this .but u people without being have a true knowledge..say anything. lol lol  .......



How many copies are still remaining.


----------



## Syed Naved

xTra said:


> Answer one question, where is Bangladesh, or change your flag to your country.
> 
> One should never shy to display own country flag, be mard.


 Thats why I show it on country flag.ABout Pakistany Flag ,It's my visit on a medical college in bogra,coz my mother is a proffesor of it and one of the famous infertility xpert in our country and the room was pakistani students..and it was the time of world cup.And yes ,my maternal grandfather was the secretery genral of muslim league in bogra azizur haque college. He was the most richest businessman on East Pakistan and presidnt of naogaon chember and commerce.with your country he also had a trade relation.and his grandfather was the zamindar of Rajsahi,still there is his ancestors palace which is now a govt meausium.
And onething to be clarified,in ones profile one can use any flag.it may be his countrys may not be his countrys. is mein problem kia hai ...!!agar country ki hi baat hain toh hamein toh Iraqi jhanda show krna chahiye tha,kiyun ki from both side my ancestors are Iraqi Sayeed.And whn i have shown it on country flag(bd flag) is there anymore necessity to show it twice !! I dont think so.and about Pakistan ,affection for them or their for us is natural. once we were the same nation.aur ek akhiri lafz hai yeh ki , duniya ke sab muslim bhai bhai hain.chahe vo pak ho,bd ho,afghan etc jo bhi ho our first identity we are muslim.thts why we are united & any muslim country can show affection for any,fight for any other muslim country.so devidation of international border doesnot affect us.
We are like Allama Iqbals this verse : Chin vo Arab hamaraa
hindostaaN hamaara
Muslim hain hum; watan hai
saara jahaaN hamaara. " that is why i can use pakistany flag,i can use bd flag,i can use afghani,saudian flag even i can address them as my own people.


----------



## Syed Naved

xTra said:


> How many copies are still remaining.


 copies o what ? samjha nahin,plz thoda clearly boliye .kis cheez ki copies ?


----------



## kobiraaz

Syed Naved said:


> copies o what ? samjha nahin,plz thoda clearly boliye .kis cheez ki copies ?



Bhai so jau! adhi raat ho gaya hay! 

hows my urdu??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Faarhan said:


> Bhai so jau! adhi raat ho gaya hay!
> 
> hows my urdu??



Where did u pick it from?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LaBong

Syed Naved said:


> we dont care about u calcuttans.bengali has its origin from eastern magadh or present bangladesh not west bengal.it is we who created the language,who created bangla culture not u'r provincial dada babu.so it would be better tht first u gain some knowledge and speak like an wise,dont make us laugh by your childish comments . In Bangladesh, Every Calcuttans are hated , moreover our culture is superior than theirs..so we dont care ab8 'ere touch


 
Yeah right, now switch to urdu, you may as well be accepted by your urdu speaking brothers.

I really hope they will be nicer to you than the calcutta babus ever were, lol!


----------



## LaBong

Syed Naved said:


> my dear frnd paap is a sanskrit word,also used in bengali ,urdu just like gunah.and in prakrit it is pava . and for your kind information,even in your hindi there is so many bengali word.dont try to tell me about gunah and paap.both means same , and that is sin.and gunah is not actualy urdu its an arabic word.so no matter what one use,matter what u write is understandable or not.many of your people nowadays speak in hinglish,so first correct them .whn you ,yourself speak wrong,do wrong how can you people dare to say others wrong ? This is the difference between u and us.we criticise people but only on that time when we know that we ourself dont do this .but u people without being have a true knowledge..say anything. lol lol  .......


 
There is a saying in bengali - alpo budhdhhi bhayonkor(half knowledge is dangerous), you my friend is such a perfect example of it!


----------



## integra

Are we playing the Language Movement game again? 

End of the day, all we do is strike English fonts. 

&#2438;&#2480; &#2488;&#2503;&#2439; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503; &#2482;&#2503;&#2454;&#2494;&#2480; &#2478;&#2460;&#2494;&#2439; &#2438;&#2482;&#2494;&#2470;&#2494; !


----------



## Roybot

Wow its been a while since I heard gangsta English. Is this epic o wa!


----------



## integra

----------------------errrrr---------------------------------


----------



## genmirajborgza786

delf deleted


----------



## integra

---deleted on request ----

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## genmirajborgza786

integra said:


> Well, just because there is a difference in prices of cuisines, one can not misjudge the city for its distortions. It seems you rather judge a city by its cuisines and the way people takes their meals for a derivation. Everything doesnt revolve around daal vaat, you know.
> Some cities are expensive to live, some not and thats just the way things goes.
> 
> The other points that you mentioned about maids and such are present in every society upto a certain extent. As this city has become more expensive this days, the days of recruiting extra hands for support has become almost optional.
> 
> By the way Dhaka is known as the "City of Mosques" over here.



ok bro i deleted my post please delete your as you are a nice poster i appologize if went a bit harsh with him 
peace bro just had a bad hairday


----------



## Syed Naved

Abir said:


> There is a saying in bengali - alpo budhdhhi bhayonkor(half knowledge is dangerous), you my friend is such a perfect example of it!


 you make me so laugh,perhaps i dont wanna fight fools like you.first learn bengali history ,thn criticise any bangladeshis knowledge. anyway oita : olpo biddha bhoyonkori not buddhi  if you dont know bngla much no problem,but like u'r provincial people dont change its proverb,spelling...assence. 
and thr is another xample it says : chore na bole chor se ar dakait e bole dakai . it means : thief will never say that he is a thief and does theft ,similerly bandits will never say that they are bandits. you are a perfect xample of it


----------



## Syed Naved

Abir said:


> Yeah right, now switch to urdu, you may as well be accepted by your urdu speaking brothers.
> 
> I really hope they will be nicer to you than the calcutta babus ever were, lol!


 are u a dumb dear,srry to say.but we bangladeshi dont care your babus.....they are like a clown to us 

---------- Post added at 03:18 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:16 AM ----------




Faarhan said:


> Bhai so jau! adhi raat ho gaya hay!
> 
> hows my urdu??


 spelling mistake ,but understandable.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Syed Naved welcome to PDF.. love ur posts n ur avatar.. thank you brother.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LaBong

Syed Naved said:


> are u a dumb dear,srry to say.but we bangladeshi dont care your babus.....they are like a clown to us
> 
> ---------- Post added at 03:18 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:16 AM ----------
> 
> spelling mistake ,but understandable.


 
You are dumb, not you are a dumb; dumb! 

Yeah right, it's like an algerian calling a french clown.


----------



## LaBong

Syed Naved said:


> you make me so laugh,perhaps i dont wanna fight fools like you.first learn bengali history ,thn criticise any bangladeshis knowledge. anyway oita : olpo biddha bhoyonkori not buddhi  if you dont know bngla much no problem,but like u'r provincial people dont change its proverb,spelling...assence.
> and thr is another xample it says : chore na bole chor se ar dakait e bole dakai . it means : thief will never say that he is a thief and does theft ,similerly bandits will never say that they are bandits. you are a perfect xample of it


 
Bangladesh has near zero contribution in bengali history, stop basking in glory of what calcutta babus have done. Get an identity of yours.


----------



## LaBong

integra said:


> Are we playing the Language Movement game again?
> 
> End of the day, all we do is strike English fonts.
> 
> &#2438;&#2480; &#2488;&#2503;&#2439; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503; &#2482;&#2503;&#2454;&#2494;&#2480; &#2478;&#2460;&#2494;&#2439; &#2438;&#2482;&#2494;&#2470;&#2494; !


 
I'm not exactly preaching you lot, but you guys should stop stealing our history or make one of your own. 

I mean I dont want people to get wrong impression by watching this gangsta who's acting like a monkey in banana famine.


----------



## BanglaBhoot

Abir said:


> Bangladesh has near zero contribution in bengali history, stop basking in glory of what calcutta babus have done. Get an identity of yours.



Let us try to stick to the thread topic.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Syed Naved

Abir said:


> Bangladesh has near zero contribution in bengali history, stop basking in glory of what calcutta babus have done. Get an identity of yours.


 o realy !! thats nice,no matter what u think,it dont change the truth.everything created from here,not from there,u babus just know onething,jumping without reason,shouting without thinking.people who dont even utter a bengali word,remove so many ..dont need a proof how nicely they contribute  u're useless burking just make me laugh on u and your babus.so boy read it again,then comment.your bengali historical knowledge is so incomplete ,go to a versity and learn.


----------



## Syed Naved

MBI Munshi said:


> Let us try to stick to the thread topic.


 munshi bhai,ami ei abir mosai er kotha sune haste haste osthir,se bole bd er naki kono porichoi,contribution nai bengali history te 

---------- Post added at 02:42 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:39 AM ----------




Abir said:


> I'm not exactly preaching you lot, but you guys should stop stealing our history or make one of your own.
> 
> I mean I dont want people to get wrong impression by watching this gangsta who's acting like a monkey in banana famine.


 one minute ! what did u say ..we steal your history !! oh man ....... yeh dialog toh comedy circus mein hona chahiye


----------



## Syed Naved

Pakistani Nationalist said:


> Syed Naved welcome to PDF.. love ur posts n ur avatar.. thank you brother.


 shukria pakistani nationalist bhai.aapse milke hamein bhi bahut accha laga.
Long live Pakistan-Bangladesh Brootherhood,Friendship . Aur umeed hein ki is brotherhood hamesha bana rhein .


----------



## kobiraaz

Syed you know Pakistani students in Bogra Medical? Invite them in PDF. . . .i have two friends. but they are more interested in romance, rather than defence.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sarthak

Syed Naved said:


> o realy !! thats nice,no matter what u think,it dont change the truth.everything created from here,not from there,u babus just know onething,jumping without reason,shouting without thinking.people who dont even utter a bengali word,remove so many ..dont need a proof how nicely they contribute  u're useless burking just make me laugh on u and your babus.so boy read it again,then comment.your bengali historical knowledge is so incomplete ,go to a versity and learn.



You can't even spell "Varsity" and "barking" and you are asking him to go learn. And just stop with these emoticons will you? They make your posts more annoying and stupid than they already are.


----------



## BanglaBhoot

The following comment on a Facebook article defaming me and trying to implicate me in the coup attempt in Bangladesh clearly shows the concern felt by Indians regarding my book - 

*Joyanta K. Saha* Ei MBI munshi pakistan defence forum-e jamat ebong bnp ponthi bangladeshider netritto dey. Se ekta boi-o likheche nam-- The India Droctrine. Munshir DGFI connection ache. Bari bhai take him seriously....

https://www.facebook.com/note.php?note_id=281041891957827


----------



## asad71

The book is an insightful study. It is so relevant in the context of what we in BD, Pakistanis and the Muslims of SA at large are experiencing right at this moment. It is best that discussants keep to the topic.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz

I want to buy one copy.... Nearest library from DU??


----------



## BanglaBhoot

Faarhan said:


> I want to buy one copy.... Nearest library from DU??



You can get a copy from the bookshop mentioned in the link - 


DeshCalling: The India Doctrine (1947-2007) Bangla translation

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BanglaBhoot

https://www.facebook.com/pages/The-India-Doctrine-1947-2007/368401646506388


----------



## monitor

kobiraaz said:


> I want to buy one copy.... Nearest library from DU??



You can but it from ekushe boi mela too . i went there yesterday and saw a book stall selling it .


----------



## BanglaBhoot

monitor said:


> You can but it from ekushe boi mela too . i went there yesterday and saw a book stall selling it .



They are selling The India Doctrine at the Ekushey Boi Mela? How come I don't about this? Which stall number? Is it the latest bangla version?


----------



## monitor

MBI Munshi said:


> They are selling The India Doctrine at the Ekushey Boi Mela? How come I don't about this? Which stall number? Is it the latest bangla version?


 
I saw it in a stall outside the bangla academy premises ,didn't noticed the version but seems new .book stall were around 5~7th stall on the right hand side from doel chattar .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BanglaBhoot

monitor said:


> I saw it in a stall outside the bangla academy premises ,didn't noticed the version but seems new .book stall were around 5~7th stall on the right hand side from doel chattar .



Thanks I wasn't aware it was being sold at the ekushey boi mela.


----------



## Federer

What is the Cost of the Book?

And How many Copies have been Sold till date?


----------



## BanglaBhoot

Federer said:


> What is the Cost of the Book?
> 
> And How many Copies have been Sold till date?



The latest version Tk. 400. Altogether 4300 copies sold and 700 complimentary copies given out. 5000 copies printed since 2006.


----------



## BanglaBhoot

monitor said:


> I saw it in a stall outside the bangla academy premises ,didn't noticed the version but seems new .book stall were around 5~7th stall on the right hand side from doel chattar .



I think it is too much effort to find the book at the boi mela. Better to purchase it from here: 

The Bookworm, 'Twin Peaks' Complex, Old Airport, Tejgaon, Dhaka, Bangladesh.


----------



## scholseys

MBI Munshi said:


> I think it is too much effort to find the book at the boi mela. Better to purchase it from here:
> 
> The Bookworm, 'Twin Peaks' Complex, Old Airport, Tejgaon, Dhaka, Bangladesh.



why dont you put it up on an ebook site in epub format or a place where i could pay for it in pdf format


----------



## notsuperstitious

MBI Munshi said:


> The latest version Tk. 400. Altogether 4300 copies sold and 700 complimentary copies given out. 5000 copies printed since 2006.



Thats it? I thought the book was on the scale of Arthashastra in Bangladesh. Whats the problem, the author lacks credibility, too expensive, low quality marketing or pure BS in the book?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BanglaBhoot

fateh71 said:


> Thats it? I thought the book was on the scale of Arthashastra in Bangladesh. Whats the problem, the author lacks credibility, too expensive, low quality marketing or pure BS in the book?



No publishing is still not considered an industry in Bangladesh so prints are normally limited. I understand there is a huge demand for the book in India. I even offered that the book be published there but the publishers were too scared.


----------



## BanglaBhoot

This book was referenced in The India Doctrine and now an attempt is being made to ban it in India - 

*Lawyers demand ban on Bangladesh war book

16 April 2012

statesman news service* 

KOLKATA, 16 APRIL: The All-India Legal Aid Forum has written to the state and Union governments asking them to ban a book about the Bangladesh War of Independence because it is &#8220;anti-Indian&#8221;. 
The book, Bangladesher Swadhinater Juddhe Raw ebong CIA, was written by Bangaldeshi journalist Masudul Haque who works for the newspaper Iftahar. Mr Joydeep Mukherjee, general secretary of the legal forum and a Supreme Court advocate, said the book &#8220;criticises India, RAW and the CIA and says that RAW was the main culprit to divide undivided Pakistan. We condemn this because our competent intelligence agency is not involved in this matter.&#8221; 
He also objected to the &#8220;vulgar manner&#8221; in which Sheikh Mujiboor Rahman, the first President of Bangladesh, has been depicted as a &#8220;puppet of RAW and the CIA&#8221;. He said it showed &#8220;disrespect&#8221; and is an attempt to &#8220;malign&#8221; the former leader. 
Former Indian Police Services officer, Mr B P Saha, who has written a first-person account of the war, agrees that the book should be banned. &#8220;This is not history,&#8221; he said, but &#8220;a distortion of fact.&#8221; He said any claims that RAW and the CIA might have worked together in Bangladesh is nonsense, as India at that time was allied with the Soviet Union. &#8220;The USA even sent their Seventh Fleet to try to humble India,&#8221; he said. Mr Mukherjee said that they are raising the issue now, even though the book was first published in February 2011, because they only just learnt of the book&#8217;s existence. He did not know how many copies of the book had been sold but that Maoists are selling the book in different parts of the city. He said those selling the &#8220;anti-Indian propaganda&#8221; should be arrested. 
He said that it was not enough just to debate the content of the book, or write counter-histories, because it is affecting India&#8217;s relationship with Bangladesh. It is a &#8220;pre-planned&#8221; attempt to &#8220;destroy the good diplomatic relations with the present Bangladesh government,&#8221; he said. 
But even if it has been written with an ulterior motive, Ms Smruti Pattanaik, an expert in military and politics in South Asia at the Institute for Defense Studies and Analyses, said it isn&#8217;t something people should get too bothered about. &#8220;I don&#8217;t think this kind of book has had any impact on India-Bangladesh relations,&#8221; she said. It might be bad history, she said, but &#8220;it&#8217;s not the first time it is coming.&#8221; The policies that India adopts today towards Bangladesh are more important, she said. 
Mr Mukherjee said the forum has written to the High Commissioner of Bangladesh in India, the Union ministry of Home Affairs and chief minister Mamata Banerjee asking them to ban the book. Nobody at the High Commission or the ministry was available for comment. 

Lawyers demand ban on Bangladesh war book


----------



## Md Akmal

@ Hi MBI Munshi ! Few days back I went to visit "Book Worm". From there I bought the book named " Secret Affidavit of Yahya Khan on 1971". I saw your book but it is too small !!!!!!


----------



## BanglaBhoot

Md Akmal said:


> @ Hi MBI Munshi ! Few days back I went to visit "Book Worm". From there I bought the book named " Secret Affidavit of Yahya Khan on 1971". I saw your book but it is too small !!!!!!



Yes the Yahya book was done by my buddy Abu Rushd. It is very popular. My book that you saw is the bangla translation and very much shortened by the translator. The English version is around 600 pages. I think the bangla book is useful for the masses who normally do not read books or do not usually have the time. Very few people have the inclination to read the massive English version. I think the bangla version provides a good summary of all the issues contained in the English version.


----------



## kalu_miah

aazidane said:


> why dont you put it up on an ebook site in epub format or a place where i could pay for it in pdf format



Munshi Bhai, why not make an ebook version that can be played by kindle or other ebook-reader only. I am interested to buy a copy of your book. I am also interested to buy this book mentioned in your post:
Bangladesher Swadhinater Juddhe Raw ebong CIA, written by Bangaldeshi journalist Masudul Haque

and this book mentioned by Akmal Bhai:
Secret Affidavit of Yahya Khan on 1971, by Abu Rushd

It would be nice if we could make a list of all these books about Bangladesh history from 1949-present and make them part of the text books in history for passing HSC exam, so entire population of Bangladesh can be informed about India's role and interference in East Pakistan/Bangladesh politics. It would also be nice to make all books in this list into ebooks. I am sure these books will sell like hot cakes, if we have advertisement for them in Bangladesh weekly newspapers in the US like Thikana.

About "India Doctrine", I think Akhand Bharat is no longer their plan, but keeping all her neighbors destabilized and weak is definitely part of the plan. Breaking of Pakistan was their dream come true, which have secured their North East states for perpetuity. Making sure that Bangladesh, Pakistan, Nepal and Sri Lanka do not join any kind of union with other neighbor nations is also part of their plan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BanglaBhoot

kalu_miah said:


> Munshi Bhai, why not make an ebook version that can be played by kindle or other ebook-reader only. I am interested to buy a copy of your book. I am also interested to buy this book mentioned in your post:
> Bangladesher Swadhinater Juddhe Raw ebong CIA, written by Bangaldeshi journalist Masudul Haque
> 
> and this book mentioned by Akmal Bhai:
> Secret Affidavit of Yahya Khan on 1971, by Abu Rushd
> 
> It would be nice if we could make a list of all these books about Bangladesh history from 1949-present and make them part of the text books in history for passing HSC exam, so entire population of Bangladesh can be informed about India's role and interference in East Pakistan/Bangladesh politics. It would also be nice to make all books in this list into ebooks. I am sure these books will sell like hot cakes, if we have advertisement for them in Bangladesh weekly newspapers in the US like Thikana.
> 
> About "India Doctrine", I think Akhand Bharat is no longer their plan, but keeping all her neighbors destabilized and weak is definitely part of the plan. Breaking of Pakistan was their dream come true, which have secured their North East states for perpetuity. Making sure that Bangladesh, Pakistan, Nepal and Sri Lanka do not join any kind of union with other neighbor nations is also part of their plan.



Promoting any of these books in Bangladesh is risky and having a e-book will probably get me into a lot of trouble. Many have suggested an internet version so they may read the book online but as I have mentioned the situation is not good and the government could put a lot of pressure on me. In any case, sales are doing very well at The Bookworm even after 5 years of the original publication of The India Doctrine.

As for the thesis in my book I make it clear that the concept of Akhand Bharat has evolved so physical occupation is not absolutely necessary. A proxy government in each South Asian country is sufficient to allow for Indian hegemony, domination and control. My book presents the argument for Akhand Bharat for the 21st century but I still think the objective regarding Bangladesh is to totally secularize the country with especial emphasis and promotion of Bengali culture and allow for amalgamation with India decades in the future. Why do you think the government is seeking to ban all Islamist parties? This is part of the Indian agenda of Akhand Bharat .......

Please read my article 'A Nationalist Agenda for Bangladesh' written in 2008 which explains these points more clearly.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BanglaBhoot

The India Doctrine (1947-2007) has been republished by LAP LAMBERT Academic Publishing of Germany at a price of &#8364;79 and can be purchased as an e-book or as a hard copy from online bookstores such as Amazon, Barnes & Nobles or MoreBooks! in the coming weeks. 

ISBN-13: 978-3-659-20800-3

ISBN-10: 3659208000

EAN: 9783659208003

Publishing house: LAP LAMBERT Academic Publishing 

Website: https://www.lap-publishing.com/ 

By (author): M.B.I. Munshi 

Number of pages: 668

Published on: 2012-08-07

Stock: In stock 

Category: Comparative and international political science 

Price: 79.00 &#8364; 

Keywords: Afghanistan, India, South Asia, International Relations, International politics, Pakistan, Sri Lanka, Diplomacy, Nepal, Myanmar, Bangladesh, Jawaharlal Nehru, Indira Gandhi, Pakistán, 1947 Partition, Akhand Bharat, 1971 Indo-Pakistan war


----------



## BanglaBhoot

*Now available at Amazon.com - *

Amazon.com: The India Doctrine (1947-2007): A Contemporary Study on Indian Hegemony and Geo-Strategic Perspectives on South Asia (9783659208003): M.B.I. Munshi: Books


----------



## BanglaBhoot

*The India Doctrine (1947-2007) on Facebook - *

https://www.facebook.com/pages/The-India-Doctrine-1947-2007/368401646506388?ref=hl


----------



## BanglaBhoot

*Now Available at Barnes & Noble - *

BARNES & NOBLE | The India Doctrine (1947-2007) by M.B.I. Munshi, LAP Lambert Academic Publishing AG & Co. KG | Paperback



*Now Available at Amazon.com -*

http://www.amazon.com/The-India-Doctrine-1947-2007-Geo-Strategic/dp/3659208000



*
The India Doctrine (1947-2007) on Facebook - *

https://www.facebook.com/pages/The-India-Doctrine-1947-2007/368401646506388?ref=hl

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BanglaBhoot

MBI Munshi said:


> *Now Available at Barnes & Noble - *
> 
> BARNES & NOBLE | The India Doctrine (1947-2007) by M.B.I. Munshi, LAP Lambert Academic Publishing AG & Co. KG | Paperback
> 
> 
> 
> *Now Available at Amazon.com -*
> 
> The India Doctrine (1947-2007): A Contemporary Study on Indian Hegemony and Geo-Strategic Perspectives on South Asia: M.B.I. Munshi: 9783659208003: Amazon.com: Books
> 
> 
> 
> *
> The India Doctrine (1947-2007) on Facebook - *
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/pages/The-India-Doctrine-1947-2007/368401646506388?ref=hl





*A new book that compliments the contents of The India Doctrine (1947-2007) - 
*










*RAW: An Instrument Of Indian Hegemony*
_
India&#8217;s Intelligence Operations Unveiled_

LAP LAMBERT Academic Publishing (2012-09-12)

https://www.morebooks.de/store/gb/book/raw:-an-instrument-of-indian-hegemony/isbn/978-3-659-23968-7

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BanglaBhoot

The India Doctrine (1947-2007) is available at the Bookworm stall at the Hay Festival organised by the British Council in the premises of the Bangla Academy in Dhaka. November 17 is the final day of the festival.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BanglaBhoot

War Crimes Trails and The India Doctrine: Bdnews24.com poll -

Playing India Card

Jamaat-e-Islami leader Shahjahan Chowdhury says a move is on to kill the top leadership of his party on the pretext of trial only to execute India&#8217;s &#8216;agenda&#8217;. Do you agree?

bdnews24.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BanglaBhoot

Retired Indian Justice Markandey Katju has remarked that India and Pakistan must reunite in the next 20 years as the latter is a fake and artificial country. The comment of Justice Katju may well also apply to Bangladesh which had been part of Pakistan until 1971 and is by logic therefore also a fake and artificial country that should reunite with India and lose its identity as an independent nation. Many within the Indian establishment and military still actually believe this theory of an Akhand Bharat (Greater India). The present turmoil in Bangladesh orchestrated by the AL and RAW is part of this agenda and was predicted in my book more than 6 years ago. I, of course, rejected the Akhand Bharat thesis and this influences my opinions concerning the Shahbag demonstrations as well as the integration and assimilation policies of the AL that sees us merely as an adjunct to West Bengal -

'Pakistan Is A Fake And Artificial Country' | Markandey Katju

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BanglaBhoot

The India Doctrine exposed -

"India must unabashedly back pro-India political parties in neighbouring countries and make it more expensive for anti-India parties to hold their positions. Of course, there will be some whose opposition to India is irrevocable. However, if New Delhi consistently demonstrates its commitment to back pro-India parties, such irreconcilable parties will find fewer adherents and weaken at the margin. India must offer political support to pro-India parties when they are out of power and reward them with asymmetric concessions when they acquire power."

A new neighbourhood doctrine | Business Standard

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kalu_miah

Munshi Bhai ( @MBI Munshi ), I wanted to buy the latest version of your book, but its $98, a little too steep for me.

I read the book "RAW and Bangladesh" by Zainal Abedin and Isha Khan's articles. Looks like the 3 of you are the foremost experts on Indian Intelligence activity in Bangladesh.

I have one very specific question that I am confused about. I see in Mr. Abedin's book that RAW has a goal of Akhanda Bharat and annexing Bangladesh in the future. But during my discussions with Indians in various web forums, I get the impression that Indian popular opinion is exactly the opposite, ie they do not want to annex any Muslim countries like Bangladesh or Pakistan, may be Sri Lanka, Bhutan or Nepal, as they are not Muslim, or Azad Kashmir (or the Gilgit Baltistan part) as this will give them direct land access to Afghanistan and block Chinese land access to Pakistan.

What in your eyes is India's goal, as you described in the book India Doctrine, is it Akhanda Bharat (annexation of neighbor states) or just playing a spoiler role trying to torpedo development of neighbor states so India can maintain control and hegemony in South Asia?

Please discuss the above point without giving away too much details of your book.


----------



## Zabaniyah

kalu_miah said:


> I have one very specific question that I am confused about. I see in Mr. Abedin's book that RAW has a goal of Akhanda Bharat and annexing Bangladesh in the future. But during my discussions with Indians in various web forums, I get the impression that Indian popular opinion is exactly the opposite, ie they do not want to annex any Muslim countries like Bangladesh or Pakistan, may be Sri Lanka, Bhutan or Nepal, as they are not Muslim, or Azad Kashmir (or the Gilgit Baltistan part) as this will give them direct land access to Afghanistan and block Chinese land access to Pakistan.
> 
> What in your eyes is India's goal, as you described in the book India Doctrine, is it Akhanda Bharat (annexation of neighbor states) or just playing a spoiler role trying to torpedo development of neighbor states so India can maintain control and hegemony in South Asia?
> 
> Please discuss the above point without giving away too much details of your book.



I think the correct term is vassal state. There's no doubt that India is a growing power, and an emerging economy. It is only natural for them to exert their regional influence. But, the manner in which it is done is rather reckless. 

I believe terms like 'Arkhand Bharat' are simply used as a means to divert public opinion and attention. The truth is that no one in India really care about what goes on in its smaller neighbors.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Pandora

MBI Munshi said:


> Retired Indian Justice Markandey Katju has remarked that India and Pakistan must reunite in the next 20 years as the latter is a fake and artificial country. The comment of Justice Katju may well also apply to Bangladesh which had been part of Pakistan until 1971 and is by logic therefore also a fake and artificial country that should reunite with India and lose its identity as an independent nation. Many within the Indian establishment and military still actually believe this theory of an Akhand Bharat (Greater India). The present turmoil in Bangladesh orchestrated by the AL and RAW is part of this agenda and was predicted in my book more than 6 years ago. I, of course, rejected the Akhand Bharat thesis and this influences my opinions concerning the Shahbag demonstrations as well as the integration and assimilation policies of the AL that sees us merely as an adjunct to West Bengal -
> 
> 'Pakistan Is A Fake And Artificial Country' | Markandey Katju



We would rather nuke ourself rather than joining with india. I hope that sums it for him.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kalu_miah

Loki said:


> I think the correct term is vassal state. There's no doubt that India is a growing power, and an emerging economy. It is only natural for them to exert their regional influence. But, the manner in which it is done is rather reckless.
> 
> I believe terms like 'Arkhand Bharat' are simply used as a means to divert public opinion and attention. The truth is that no one in India really care about what goes on in its smaller neighbors.



Trying to influence neighbors using legitimate means is one thing, but covertly meddling in the affairs of another sovereign state is an act of war.

The feeling I have is on the surface India promotes regional bodies like SAARC, BIMSTEC etc. to increase influence, that is legitimate activity. But behind the scenes, Indian govt. engages in meddling, which is tantamount to waging covert war on another country.

And my assessment on these regional bodies is that they have no future, so they are only used to give false hope to some confused people, while these efforts are used as cover for the covert meddling/war to subvert these neighbors efforts to develop, stand on their own feet, become more powerful and self sufficient.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BanglaBhoot

kalu_miah said:


> Munshi Bhai ( @MBI Munshi ), I wanted to buy the latest version of your book, but its $98, a little too steep for me.
> 
> I read the book "RAW and Bangladesh" by Zainal Abedin and Isha Khan's articles. Looks like the 3 of you are the foremost experts on Indian Intelligence activity in Bangladesh.
> 
> I have one very specific question that I am confused about. I see in Mr. Abedin's book that RAW has a goal of Akhanda Bharat and annexing Bangladesh in the future. But during my discussions with Indians in various web forums, I get the impression that Indian popular opinion is exactly the opposite, ie they do not want to annex any Muslim countries like Bangladesh or Pakistan, may be Sri Lanka, Bhutan or Nepal, as they are not Muslim, or Azad Kashmir (or the Gilgit Baltistan part) as this will give them direct land access to Afghanistan and block Chinese land access to Pakistan.
> 
> What in your eyes is India's goal, as you described in the book India Doctrine, is it Akhanda Bharat (annexation of neighbor states) or just playing a spoiler role trying to torpedo development of neighbor states so India can maintain control and hegemony in South Asia?
> 
> Please discuss the above point without giving away too much details of your book.



Annexation is only the last resort like in the case of Sikkim which had a strategic value for India and was not a heavily populated country. The Akhand Bharat theory is not just about annexation but includes hegemony and domination over all of South Asia. This can take many forms but the usual is to have a puppet government installed in a neighboring country that will be subservient to Indian interests. My book further suggests that India also imposes a policy on subservient neighbouring countries not to introduce outside powers into the region such as the USA and China and that in all cases Indians strategic interests must prevail. Loki rightly points to the idea of vassal states. My book in fact shows how Indian has attempted to do this in Bangladesh, Sri Lanka and Nepal as well as interfering in Pakistan, Afghanistan and Myanmar. There is a lot of details and references in my book that explains all this. 

I agree the new version of my book is well steep but the Bangla translation is still very cheap at Tk. 400. I guess you must not be located in Dhaka.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## animelive

Looks interesting, will grab a copy after a few months hopefully

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jayron

Loki said:


> I think the correct term is vassal state. There's no doubt that India is a growing power, and an emerging economy. It is only natural for them to exert their regional influence. But, the manner in which it is done is rather reckless.
> 
> I believe terms like 'Arkhand Bharat' are simply used as a means to divert public opinion and attention. The truth is that no one in India really care about what goes on in its smaller neighbors.



Bangladesh has a complex history and a complex politics. It is not easy for India to deal with Bangladesh.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kalu_miah

MBI Munshi said:


> Annexation is only the last resort like in the case of Sikkim which had a strategic value for India and was not a heavily populated country. The Akhand Bharat theory is not just about annexation but includes hegemony and domination over all of South Asia. This can take many forms but the usual is to have a puppet government installed in a neighboring country that will be subservient to Indian interests. My book further suggests that India also imposes a policy on subservient neighbouring countries not to introduce outside powers into the region such as the USA and China and that in all cases Indians strategic interests must prevail. Loki rightly points to the idea of vassal states. My book in fact shows how Indian has attempted to do this in Bangladesh, Sri Lanka and Nepal as well as interfering in Pakistan, Afghanistan and Myanmar. There is a lot of details and references in my book that explains all this.
> 
> I agree the new version of my book is well steep but the Bangla translation is still very cheap at Tk. 400. I guess you must not be located in Dhaka.



Thanks for clarification. That was the impression I had. Please note that Sikkim is not a Muslim state. The annexation target is for non-Muslim states only, while the vassal state target is for Muslim states.

Is it possible to bring Zainal Abedin and Isha Khan in the forum? Are they located in Dhaka? Do you know them personally? If not, why not get to know them?

I am not in Dhaka unfortunately.

Indian intelligence and their associates in Bangladesh, I feel, have created a false reality through their propaganda since 1960's. Bangladeshi public is still not aware what is going on, which is why a party like AL can come back to power. Making our public aware is the first step to tackle this menace. I would appreciate if you could post relevant information in the two threads I opened:
http://www.defence.pk/forums/bangla...vement-bangladesh-land-mass-1947-today-8.html
http://www.defence.pk/forums/bangladesh-defence/239823-mujib-bahini-vs-mukti-bahini-4.html

I want to use these two threads as ready reference for people who doubt and question activity and effect of Indian Intelligence agency's in Bangladesh.


----------



## BanglaBhoot

kalu_miah said:


> Thanks for clarification. That was the impression I had. Please note that Sikkim is not a Muslim state. The annexation target is for non-Muslim states only, while the vassal state target is for Muslim states.
> 
> Is it possible to bring Zainal Abedin and Isha Khan in the forum? Are they located in Dhaka? Do you know them personally? If not, why not get to know them?
> 
> 
> 
> I am not in Dhaka unfortunately.
> 
> Indian intelligence and their associates in Bangladesh, I feel, have created a false reality through their propaganda since 1960's. Bangladeshi public is still not aware what is going on, which is why a party like AL can come back to power. Making our public aware is the first step to tackle this menace. I would appreciate if you could post relevant information in the two threads I opened:
> http://www.defence.pk/forums/bangla...vement-bangladesh-land-mass-1947-today-8.html
> http://www.defence.pk/forums/bangladesh-defence/239823-mujib-bahini-vs-mukti-bahini-4.html
> 
> I want to use these two threads as ready reference for people who doubt and question activity and effect of Indian Intelligence agency's in Bangladesh.



Yes I know Zainal Abedin and Isha Khan personally. Zainal is in New York and Isha Khan is a very private person .... You might also have mentioned Abu Rushd.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kalu_miah

MBI Munshi said:


> Yes I know Zainal Abedin and Isha Khan personally. Zainal is in New York and Isha Khan is a very private person .... You might also have mentioned Abu Rushd.



I saw reference to the book "Portrait of an Aggressive Intelligence" by Abu Rushd in this article by Isha Khan:
http://newsfrombangladesh.net/view.php?hidRecord=366713

But a web search did not turn up any article by Abu Rushd.

I think Zainal Abedin's entire book is online. You may want to publish the conclusion part of your book online in an article, which might increase interest in this book by local and international audience. Does Isha Khan have a book?

We also need to approach Abu Rushd and Isha Khan to see if their work or at least part of it could be available online.


----------



## BanglaBhoot

kalu_miah said:


> I saw reference to the book "Portrait of an Aggressive Intelligence" by Abu Rushd in this article by Isha Khan:
> http://newsfrombangladesh.net/view.php?hidRecord=366713
> 
> But a web search did not turn up any article by Abu Rushd.
> 
> I think Zainal Abedin's entire book is online. You may want to publish the conclusion part of your book online in an article, which might increase interest in this book by local and international audience. Does Isha Khan have a book?
> 
> We also need to approach Abu Rushd and Isha Khan to see if their work or at least part of it could be available online.



I will discuss with both if they will put their books online. I don't put my book online as it is already plagiarized so heavily.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kalu_miah

MBI Munshi said:


> I will discuss with both if they will put their books online. I don't put my book online as it is already plagiarized so heavily.



I respect your decision on that, it is your book and you know best how to deal with it. I only suggested to put a part of it, like the conclusion part online as a teaser, so people get more interested to buy it.

Regardless of whether they are online or not, I appreciate the work all of you have done. These books are the foundation bases. We need to build on this, disseminate these information in public sphere and make it a part of mass consciousness. Once our public is more aware, they will get involved in their own interest to uncover more of RAW activity in Bangladesh.


----------



## Zabaniyah

kalu_miah said:


> Trying to influence neighbors using legitimate means is one thing, but covertly meddling in the affairs of another sovereign state is an act of war.
> 
> The feeling I have is on the surface India promotes regional bodies like SAARC, BIMSTEC etc. to increase influence, that is legitimate activity. But behind the scenes, Indian govt. engages in meddling, which is tantamount to waging covert war on another country.
> 
> And my assessment on these regional bodies is that they have no future, so they are only used to give false hope to some confused people, while these efforts are used as cover for the covert meddling/war to subvert these neighbors efforts to develop, stand on their own feet, become more powerful and self sufficient.



I wouldn't necessarily say that regional economic integration is a bad thing. The likes of EU, NAFTA are working fine. Though of-course, EU has some problems due to some states that simply weren't ready in the first place. 

For successful regional economic integration, all member participating countries must be of similar economic standards. Greece for instance is certainly nowhere near that of Germany, or even France. It's a very, very complicated matter. And becomes more so by introducing a regional currency. 

As far as south Asia is concerned, previous assessments have stated that the more economic integration there is in the region, the more Indian bullying will rise. And that was way back in 2006, and has really come true. 
http://www.defence.pk/forums/seniors-cafe/239333-chaos-south-asia-brink.html

Interestingly, another of our neighbor - Myanmar is burning again. 

And this time, in the central regions, not in Rakhine. Yes, Muslims vs. Buddhists. 
BBC News - Burma: State of emergency imposed in Meiktila
BBC News - Buddhists and Muslims clash in central Burma town

The case of Myanmar is most peculiar I must say, most peculiar.... 

I fear the worst in the future of our neighborhood.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kalu_miah

Loki said:


> I wouldn't necessarily say that regional economic integration is a bad thing. The likes of EU, NAFTA are working fine. Though of-course, EU has some problems due to some states that simply weren't ready in the first place.
> 
> For successful regional economic integration, all member participating countries must be of similar economic standards. Greece for instance is certainly nowhere near that of Germany, or even France. It's a very, very complicated matter. And becomes more so by introducing a regional currency.
> 
> As far as south Asia is concerned, previous assessments have stated that the more economic integration there is in the region, the more Indian bullying will rise. And that was way back in 2006, and has really come true.
> http://www.defence.pk/forums/seniors-cafe/239333-chaos-south-asia-brink.html
> 
> Interestingly, another of our neighbor - Myanmar is burning again.
> 
> And this time, in the central regions, not in Rakhine. Yes, Muslims vs. Buddhists.
> BBC News - Burma: State of emergency imposed in Meiktila
> BBC News - Buddhists and Muslims clash in central Burma town
> 
> The case of Myanmar is most peculiar I must say, most peculiar....
> 
> I fear the worst in the future of our neighborhood.



Yes worrying news in Burma. These Muslims are of Chinese origin I think. China, ASEAN states and Bangladesh need to work together to reduce anti-Muslim feeling among the Burmese.

As for South Asian economic integration, this can become a priority only after India abandons its policy of meddling in neighbors internal domestic affairs. Otherwise, as is the situation now, any economic integration is used as vehicle and enabler of this meddling effort.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zabaniyah

kalu_miah said:


> Yes worrying news in Burma. These Muslims are of Chinese origin I think. China, ASEAN states and Bangladesh need to work together to reduce anti-Muslim feeling among the Burmese.



Yes, they are Chinese-origin Muslims known as _Panthays._

People kept saying that is is an ethnic matter with the Rohingyas. 

Though from my experience with Burmese individuals, there aren't too many communal tensions. Some of my best mates were Burmese. 

So, this is new to me.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## PlanetSoldier

kalu_miah said:


> Munshi Bhai ( @MBI Munshi ), *I wanted to buy the latest version of your book, but its $98, a little too steep for me.*
> 
> I read the book "RAW and Bangladesh" by Zainal Abedin and Isha Khan's articles. Looks like the 3 of you are the foremost experts on Indian Intelligence activity in Bangladesh.
> 
> I have one very specific question that I am confused about. I see in Mr. Abedin's book that RAW has a goal of Akhanda Bharat and annexing Bangladesh in the future. But during my discussions with Indians in various web forums, I get the impression that Indian popular opinion is exactly the opposite, ie they do not want to annex any Muslim countries like Bangladesh or Pakistan, may be Sri Lanka, Bhutan or Nepal, as they are not Muslim, or Azad Kashmir (or the Gilgit Baltistan part) as this will give them direct land access to Afghanistan and block Chinese land access to Pakistan.
> 
> What in your eyes is India's goal, as you described in the book India Doctrine, is it Akhanda Bharat (annexation of neighbor states) or just playing a spoiler role trying to torpedo development of neighbor states so India can maintain control and hegemony in South Asia?
> 
> Please discuss the above point without giving away too much details of your book.



One book costs 8000 tk  kamne kinum! @MBI Munshi can present every PDF Bangladeshi here a copy of his book as a goodwill friendly notion  . To filter members he can exclude BAL lovers.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kobiraaz

8000tk dia bd te boi kine k?


----------



## BanglaBhoot

kobiraaz said:


> 8000tk dia bd te boi kine k?



The Tk 8000 is for the international market. The Bangla version available in Dhaka is Tk. 400. 

Cheap enough for you?

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## PlanetSoldier

kobiraaz said:


> 8000tk dia bd te boi kine k?



oshubidha nai...nilkhet print kine nebo...purbo oviggota ase  .

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Zabaniyah

Why is the international version so expensive?


----------



## BanglaBhoot

Loki said:


> Why is the international version so expensive?



I have no idea. I don't make pricing decisions ...... The price has come down in recent weeks though.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Luffy 500

@MBI Munshi , from where can I buy this book in Dhaka?


----------



## scholseys

Luffy 500 said:


> @MBI Munshi , from where can I buy this book in Dhaka?



bookworm infront of shaheen school, under the mig 21 plane.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## abhinav.mehrotra

MBI Munshi said:


> Putting India in its place is a step towards development and progress for Bangladesh.



And i believe you will achieve this by the help of Pakistan.... Strange that not 3 decades ago you were trying to get away from them and only India stood between you and continued slavery when on one side were Pakistan , China and USA. 

Let us hypothetically accept that what you are saying about India with regards to Bangladesh is concerned is true.. then please tell why did we reach such a stage. Why do you insist on harbouring people who would side with all those that killed in east pakistan to destroy India. India has not indulged in any activity to harm bangladesh instead it is you who have given shelter to those who would harm us. 

Donot blame India for your destructive and narrow minded thinking....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BanglaBhoot

abhinav.mehrotra said:


> And i believe you will achieve this by the help of Pakistan.... Strange that not 3 decades ago you were trying to get away from them and only India stood between you and continued slavery when on one side were Pakistan , China and USA.
> 
> Let us hypothetically accept that what you are saying about India with regards to Bangladesh is concerned is true.. then please tell why did we reach such a stage. Why do you insist on harbouring people who would side with all those that killed in east pakistan to destroy India. India has not indulged in any activity to harm bangladesh instead it is you who have given shelter to those who would harm us.
> 
> Donot blame India for your destructive and narrow minded thinking....



Without reading the book your comments actually do not make any sense. You are assuming what my argument is in the book without actually knowing what it is .....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Armstrong

@MBI Munshi *Bhai* - How much do you think is the level of awareness about what really happened in '71 & the years leading up to '71 in Bangladesh ? Because in Pakistan we either don't talk about it at all or we demonize the Pakistan Army to no end as evil incarnate & as if everything happened in a vacuum !


----------



## BanglaBhoot

Armstrong said:


> @MBI Munshi *Bhai* - How much do you think is the level of awareness about what really happened in '71 & the years leading up to '71 in Bangladesh ? Because in Pakistan we either don't talk about it at all or we demonize the Pakistan Army to no end as evil incarnate & as if everything happened in a vacuum !



Unfortunately the level of awareness is still very small but books like Dead Reckoning and The India Doctrine are slowly changing that but only amongst the elite class of Bangladesh.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## abhinav.mehrotra

MBI Munshi said:


> Without reading the book your comments actually do not make any sense. You are assuming what my argument is in the book without actually knowing what it is .....



Yes, I have not read the book.... but i am going by comments posted by you and other bangladeshi bloggers.... You have not replied to the questions that i did raise....


----------



## RangerPK

I do not find Ahmad Quraishi to be a credible journalist.

By having him write in this book, I think it damages the credibility of this book...


----------



## BanglaBhoot

abhinav.mehrotra said:


> Yes, I have not read the book.... but i am going by comments posted by you and other bangladeshi bloggers.... You have not replied to the questions that i did raise....



Your question is irrelevant because it has no basis in the book .....



RangerPK said:


> I do not find Ahmad Quraishi to be a credible journalist.
> 
> By having him write in this book, I think it damages the credibility of this book...



Ahmed Quraishi is very well connected in Pakistan and only wrote one chapter regarding Pakistani issues with India ......

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## abhinav.mehrotra

MBI Munshi said:


> Your question is irrelevant because it has no basis in the book .....



No my question is relevant... it is not based on any book.... i would be all ears to any logical answers you may provide .....


----------



## BanglaBhoot

abhinav.mehrotra said:


> No my question is relevant... it is not based on any book.... i would be all ears to any logical answers you may provide .....



No your question was related to the book and thus makes no sense. Without the book you have no question. You are presuming something on a book that you have never read.


----------



## abhinav.mehrotra

MBI Munshi said:


> No your question was related to the book and thus makes no sense. Without the book you have no question. You are presuming something on a book that you have never read.



Why r we arguing about weather or not i have read the book which makes my question relevant or irrelavant. Why don't you answer those questions instaed. I just need to understand the reasons why??


----------



## BanglaBhoot

abhinav.mehrotra said:


> Why r we arguing about weather or not i have read the book which makes my question relevant or irrelavant. Why don't you answer those questions instaed. I just need to understand the reasons why??



why? why? why? what why? What is your question?


----------



## dray

So now conspiracy theories taking shape of books!! Nobody in India wants a Akhand Bharat...that's a BS. And supporting pro-India political parties in neighboring countries? Who doesn't want a friendly Govt. in neighboring countries? And about harming Bangladesh....I really don't think anybody in India wants to harm Bangladesh....unlike you guys, we have no hatred for Bangladesh and we want you to succeed, not to fail. But after joining pdf I am getting an idea that some people in BD wants to follow the Pakistan way...that's a proven path to failure. Feels bad when such things come from BDs. Bhalo thakben


----------



## BanglaBhoot

DRAY said:


> So now conspiracy theories taking shape of books!! Nobody in India wants a Akhand Bharat...that's a BS. And supporting pro-India political parties in neighboring countries? Who doesn't want a friendly Govt. in neighboring countries? And about harming Bangladesh....I really don't think anybody in India wants to harm Bangladesh....unlike you guys, we have no hatred for Bangladesh and we want you to succeed, not to fail. But after joining pdf I am getting an idea that some people in BD wants to follow the Pakistan way...that's a proven path to failure. Feels bad when such things come from BDs. Bhalo thakben



Your comments are based on speculation and conjecture but my book is based on copious amounts of facts and evidence.


----------



## dray

No Sir, my comments are not based on speculation and conjecture, and your book may also be a well-researched book based on copious amounts of facts and evidence. But the fact is that India & Indians in general do not have any enmity towards BD, probably you are seeing the facts from a different perspective and that's why you are seeing distorted facts.

The problem is, if such views continue to grow in BD, then at some point it will lead to active enmity against India (we have already seen some of that in last BNP Govt.), at a certain tipping point, such active enmity from BD will face Indian counter-measures, this will further lead to increased enmity & distrust, and finally end up in a bitter relationship as in the case of India-Pakistan. I mean, in many cases you guys are just cooking up conspiracy theories when none exist in reality, some BDs are even finding conspiracies in "India invites Bangladeshis for research" and creating threads...what is happening with you guys?? Don't dig up an enmity when none exist.

Since you are a writer, get a Visa and come to India, stay in Kolkata for some time, mingle with people, and see how many "Enemies of Bangladesh" you find, also check how many takers are here for "Akhand Bharat". Just don't teach our Muslims your conspiracy theories & paranoia. Otherwise. just trust me and stop bothering about India...live in peace.

P.S. ei bachar Ilish Macher supply ta sudhu thik rakhben, taholei kono shatruta thakena.


----------



## BanglaBhoot

My book is not about India and Indians in general. It is about the political, bureaucratic, military, intelligence, religious and intellectual elites of India and their perspectives using their own words as found in books, articles, news reports and academic papers. Yes the consequences you mention may happen with people in Bangladesh being influenced by the contents of the book but that does not mean I should not write the truth. If GOI wanted me to change my perspective they should have invited me to India instead of threatening and victimization me through RAW. It is obvious the GOI knows that I have written the truth so they see no point in trying to adapt my perspective as my impression will be confirmed even after I visit India.


----------



## BanglaBhoot

Official Facebook page for The India Doctrine - 

https://www.facebook.com/pages/The-India-Doctrine-1947-2007/368401646506388?ref=hl

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BanglaBhoot

*Bangladesh-India relations under the microscope 

Md Ariful Islam 

Dhaka Tribune &#8211; October 2, 2013*

The relations between India and Bangladesh have experienced ups and downs since independence. India is the largest democratic country as well as a growing economic superpower in the world. It is our biggest neighbour and liberation war friend.
Kautilyan foreign policy offers the theory that &#8220;an immediate neighbouring state is an enemy and a neighbour&#8217;s neighbour, separated from oneself by the intervening enemy, is a friend.&#8221;
We have to contemplate the above dictum because it is somewhat likely to be acceptable between our two neighbours and vice versa.
It would not be an exaggeration to state that Indian foreign policy is still revolving around the Kautilya discourse. Quincy Wright said that diplomacy is the art of employment of tactics, shrewdness and skill in any negotiation or transaction. It goes without saying that, no diplomacy can be effective without any befitting military power to back it up.
Kautilya also wrote that power was the only means to ensure friendly relations with other countries. If Bangladesh were a strong military power, it would have been involved in fighting with India more than once over the water conflict.
Bangladesh is a country which does not pose a threat to India. India has got everything they want from Bangladesh. Now it is the time for introspection on our relations over different issues which demand extra explanation.
The facts are not being painted over; we got a lot of things from India since independence. But the mainly disputed issues have actually not been solved yet.
We have signed an agreement regarding the issue of the Farakka barrage but we are not getting sufficient amounts of water, which causes drought in the northern districts of Bangladesh. There have been widespread allegations that we are not getting enough water even with the consonance of the treaty.
We had a land boundary agreement in 1974 which was supposed to solve the enclave problems but this agreement has not been implemented yet. India has been killing our citizens like birds for nothing. Sharing of Teesta water remains uncertain after the then newly elected chief minister of West Bengal, Mamata Banerjee, refused to approve the treaty.
Apart from that, the UN International Law Commission in its Article 7 also emphasises that states shall utilise an international river in an equitable and reasonable manner. Therefore, it is a legal right of Bangladesh to get equitable share with regard to water sharing.
Fortunately, Bangladesh is not a big country like America or the other superpowers; if so, I am sure Bangladesh would have fought over Teesta waters.
On the other hand, we have a huge trade deficit with India and our products have to face a non-tariff barrier when it&#8217;s being exported from Bangladesh to India.
As far as our constitution is concerned, the state shall base its international relations on the principles of respect for national sovereignty and equality, non-interference in the internal affairs of other countries, peaceful settlement of international disputes, and respect for international law and the principles enunciated in the United Nations Charter.
We want a relation where respect, dignity, mutual understanding, and a &#8220;give and take policy&#8221; will be the main basis to continue our relations. But whatever we have seen since 1971, it is not called friendship.
Now, the question is why are we not getting fair treatment from the Indian side? The obvious answer is that we do not have any bipartisan foreign policy in terms of our interest. The irony is that our mainstream political parties have failed to define what our main interest is.
It is worthwhile to mention here that, with the change of regime our foreign policy with India also changes. However, Indian foreign policy is more or less the same whatever party comes into the power. There can be polarisation, there can be difference, and there should be criticism among our political parties. But our political leadership should forge a consensus on important issues, for instance when it comes to our national interests.
Our political parties should be careful and need to identify what our main national interests are. At the same time our defence force should be modernised and sophisticated. Otherwise, what would happen is what the famous Bengali song says: &#8220;Tumi Arekbar Ashia Jao More Kandaiya.&#8221;
Bangladesh and India relations over the years are the reflection of a hegemonic role in south Asia. If India wishes to continue its relationship with Bangladesh, it needs to take a good second look. A hegemonic stance by India would have significant impact on Indo-Bangladesh relations.

Bangladesh-India relations under the microscope | Dhaka Tribune


----------



## rafiqali

I think Mamata has agreed to the Enclave issue now.. That should make you happy.

You seem to be a congenital India hater who is making much of a few problems which any 2 neighboring countries will have.


----------



## BanglaBhoot

rafiqali said:


> I think Mamata has agreed to the Enclave issue now.. That should make you happy.
> 
> You seem to be a congenital India hater who is making much of a few problems which any 2 neighboring countries will have.



*BJP opposes land swap deal as it won't 'benefit' Assam

The Times of India &#8211; October 1, 2013 *

GUWAHATI: Although Bangladesh Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina termed the land exchange agreement between the two countries a "win-win" deal, the state BJP is in no mood to give up its opposition of the agreement.

Assam BJP vice-president Siddhartha Bhattacharya said BJP can't support the agreement because it does not serve the state's interest. "Assam will get back only a part of its own land that is in Bangladesh's possession. The agreement will not do any good for the state. BJP has been opposing the agreement and will continue to oppose it," Bhattacharya said.

In line with the party's stand, BJP's leader of the opposition in the Rajya Sabha, Arun Jaitley, recently said that land is associated with people's sentiments in Assam.

With the Bangladesh election expected to be held later this year, political commentators here said that there is an urgency on the part of the Hasina government to ensure that the Indian Parliament ratifies the land exchange agreement as opposition parties in the neighbouring country are up in arms against the incumbent government there.

BJP and Asom Gana Parishad earlier this year opposed the land swap bill in Parliament.

Hasina had said in New York on Sunday that the opposition parties in India should extend their support to the agreement because the settlement of the vexed border issue would be a "win-win" situation for both the countries.

Even as Prime Minister Manmohan Singh met his Bangladesh counterpart in New York on Saturday, opposition against the bill continued in India.

The agreement was signed during Singh's visit to Dhaka in 2011. Among the agreements reached between India and Bangladesh during the PM and northeast chief ministers' visit to Dhaka in 2011, the protocol to the 1974 land boundary demarcation between the two countries was also signed. In this agreement, the issue of exchange of "adversely possessed land" in Assam, Meghalaya, Tripura and West Bengal along the India-Bangladesh border were finalized.

Chief minister Tarun Gogoi has been arguing that the agreement is in favour of the state's interest as it will help tackle infiltration, smuggling and promote trade relations between the two countries. He said that Assam will get 397.50 acre land from Bangladesh, while the state will part with only 267.5 acre as part of the land swap agreement.

BJP opposes land swap deal as it won't 'benefit' Assam - The Times of India

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BanglaBhoot

*বাংলাদেশে কী হতে যাচ্ছে? কেন এইসব হচ্ছে?

পিনাকী ভট্টাচার্য•

গত কয়েকদিন থেকে কারো সাথে কথা শুরু হলেই প্রশ্ন দিয়ে আলাপ শুরু হচ্ছে দেশ নিয়ে, দেশের সংঘাত ময় পরিস্থিতি নিয়ে। সবার সরল আশা দুই দল একটা সমঝোতায় পৌঁছাবে। কিন্তু এই সংকটের মুল কারণ বুঝতে হলে শুধু দেশের রাজনৈতিক পরিস্থিতি বিশ্লেষণ করলেই চলবে না। দেশের রাজনীতিকে বিশ্ব পরিস্থিতির আলোকে মূল্যায়ন করতে হবে। বন্ধু মাসুদ রানা একটা লেখা লিখেছিলেন শাহবাগ আন্দোলনের সময়। সেই লেখাটায় বিশ্ব পরিস্থিতির আলোকে বাংলাদেশের তৎকালীন রাজনীতিকে পর্যালোচনা করা হয়েছিলো। আমার দেখা সেটা ছিল এক অসাধারণ বিশ্লেষণ। মাসুদ রানার সেই বিশ্লেষণের কাঠামো এবং তথ্যগুলোই আমি আবার সাজালাম। সেই বিচারে এই লেখাটা আমার কোন মৌলিক লেখা না। বাংলাদেশের রাজনীতি এবং তার গতি প্রকৃতি ব্যাপক পরিসরে বুঝতে পারলে অনেক ধোঁয়াশা কেটে যাবে।

বিশ্ব পরিস্থিতি 

সমাজতান্ত্রিক সোভিয়েত ইউনিয়ন ভেঙ্গে পড়ার পর,গত দু’দশক ধরে শক্তির ভারসাম্যে পৃথিবী হয়েছে ‘ইউনিপোলার’ বা এক মেরুর। মার্কিন-নেতৃত্বাধীন পশ্চিমী পুঁজিবাদী শক্তিসমূহ তাদের আন্তঃমহাদেশীয় মিত্রদের সমন্বয়ে গড়ে তুলেছে ‘নিউ ওয়্যার্ল্ড অর্ডার’ বা নতুন বিশ্বব্যবস্থা।

এ-ব্যবস্থার অধীনে দক্ষিণ এশিয়ার নেতৃত্ব ও কর্তৃত্ব এসে পড়েছে ভারতের হাতে। ভারতের প্রভাব-বলয়ের মধ্যে রয়েছে আফগানিস্তান, বাংলাদেশ, নেপাল, ভূটান, শ্রীলঙ্কা, মালদ্বীপ,ইত্যাদি দেশ। পারমাণবিক শক্তিধর ভারতের প্রতিপত্তি বর্তমানে সমগ্র ভারত মহাসাগর জুড়ে – উত্তরে এডেন উপসাগর থেকে দক্ষিণে এন্টার্কটিকা এবং পূর্বে মালক্কা প্রণালী থেকে পশ্চিমে মধ্যএশিয়া পর্যন্ত – বিস্তৃত।

গত নব্বইয়ের দশক থেকে ভারত তার ‘ন্যাশনাল সিকিউরিটি স্ট্র্যাটেজি’তে পরিবর্তন এনে ‘লূক ইষ্ট’ নামে নতুন নিরাপত্তা-নীতি গড়ে তুলেছে। এবং ভারত বর্তমানে চীনের মতোই ‘রিজিওন্যাল পাওয়ার উইথ গ্লৌব্যাল পোটেনশিয়্যাল’ হিসেবে বিবেচিত হচ্ছে।

নতুন বিশ্বব্যবস্থার এ-পর্যায়ে, ভারত ও চীনের বিশ্বশক্তিতে রূপান্তরিত হবার সম্ভাব্যতায়,এক মেরুর পৃথিবী এখন বহুমেরুর পৃথিবীতে রূপান্তরিত হবার সন্ধিক্ষণে দাঁড়িয়েছে। এর মধ্য যুক্ত হয়েছে,পুনরুজ্জীবিত রাশিয়া ও নব বিকশিত ব্রাজিল, যাদেরকে বলা হচ্ছে ‘রিজিওন্যাল পাওয়ার’।/আরও রয়েছে, পারমাণবিক ইসরায়েল ও উত্তর-কোরিয়ার, পারমাণবিক-সম্ভবা ইরান, জাপান,তুরষ্ক,ইত্যাদি।

বিশ্ব-পুঁজিবাদী ব্যবস্থার অন্তর্নিহিত নিয়মে আজ যখন সমগ্র বিশ্ব অর্থনৈতিক সঙ্কটে পতিত, তখন তা কাটিয়ে ওঠার জন্য প্রয়োজন হয়ে পড়েছে বিশ্বব্যবস্থার নতুন বিন্যাসের। কিন্তু নব-বিন্যাস সম্ভবতঃ শান্তিপূর্ণভাবে হবার নয়। দৃশ্যতঃ পৃথিবী ধীরে-ধীরে একটি সম্ভাব্য বিশ্বযুদ্ধের দিকে এগিয়ে যাচ্ছে। মধ্যপ্রাচ্য থেকে শুরু করে দূরপ্রাচ্য পর্যন্ত চলছে যুদ্ধের প্রস্তুতি।

বিশ্বের গুরুত্বপূর্ণ সামরিক শক্তিগুলো তাদের বক্তব্যে বিশ্বযুদ্ধের ইঙ্গিত দিচ্ছে,যুদ্ধের জন্য সম্ভাব্য সহযোগীদের সাথে সামরিক চুক্তি করছে এবং গুরুত্বপূর্ণ ভূ-রাজনৈতিক অবস্থানে তাদের উপস্থিতি ও শক্তি-সমাবেশ ঘটাচ্ছে। সম্ভাব্য বিশ্বযুদ্ধে বাংলাদেশের পরিস্থিতি কী হতে পারে?

ভারত-যে আজ বাংলাদেশে ট্র্যানজিট নামে ক্ষিপ্রতার সাথে ইনফ্রাস্ট্রাকচারের উন্নয়ন ঘটাচ্ছে,তাকেও একটি আসন্ন বিশ্বযুদ্ধের প্রস্তুতির অংশ হিসেবে দেখার ভূ-রাজনৈতিক কারণ আছে। চীন সীমান্ত ঘেঁষে ভারতের উত্তর-পূর্বাঞ্চলীয় রাজ্য-সমূহে শক্তিশালী সামরিক অবস্থানের জন্য বাংলাদেশের ভিতর দিয়ে চলাচল করা ছাড়া আর কোনো সহজ উপায় ভারতের নেই। ভারতের ট্র্যানজিটকে শুধু যে বাণিজ্য হিসেবে দেখলেই চলবে না, তাকে সামরিক হিসেবেও দেখতে হবে।

আন্তার্জাতিক-সম্পর্ক ও যুদ্ধতত্ত্ব অনুসারে,উপরে উল্লেখিত বিশ্ব-পরিস্থিতিতে বাংলাদেশের কাছে ভারতের কাম্য হতে পারে ৫টি বিষয়ঃ (১) বাংলাদেশের ভিতর দিয়ে উত্তর-পূর্ব ভারতের চীন-সীমান্ত পর্যন্ত সামরিক ও রসদ পরিভ্রমণের উপযোগী অবকাঠামো,(২) ভারতীয় শান্তি ও যুদ্ধকালীন অর্থনীতির পরিপূরক স্থানীয় অর্থনীতি, (৩) ভারতের কাছে স্বচ্ছ ও সহযোগী বাংলাদেশ সেনাবাহিনী (৪) ভারত-বান্ধব সরকার এবং (৫) ভারত-মৈত্রীর সাংস্কৃতিক পরিবেশ।

তত্ত্বগতভাবে, উপরের শর্তগুলো যে-দলই পূর্ণ করবে, ভারত বাংলাদেশে সে-দলকেই সমর্থন করবে। এটি আওয়ামী লীগ, বিএনপি, জাতীয় পার্টি, কমিউনিস্ট পার্টি – এমনকি জামায়াত ইসলামী হলেও আপত্তি থাকার কথা নয়। বরং পরস্পরের বিকল্প অথচ একই চরিত্রের দুটো ‘অপশন’ ভারতের জন্য শ্রেয়তর।

বাংলাদেশের রাজনৈতিক দলগুলো তাদের গঠন, সংস্কৃতি ও কর্মসূচির কারণেই জনগণের উপর নির্ভরশীল নয় কিংবা ও আস্থাশীলও নয়। এদের নির্ভরতার জায়গা হচ্ছে (১) নেতাদের সামন্ত-সম্মোহনী শক্তি, (২) কর্মীবাহিনীর পেশীশক্তি,(৩) অর্থায়কদের অর্থায়ন শক্তি,(৪) সামরিক বাহিনীর অনুমোদন,(৫) আমলাতন্ত্রের আনুগত্য,(৬) বিশ্বশক্তির সমর্থন ও (৭) বিকল্পহীন নির্বাচন।

বাংলাদেশের প্রায় সব দলই টিকে থাকে উপরের প্রথম ৩টি উপাদানের উপর;ক্ষমতায় যাবার যোগ্যতা অর্জন করে পরবর্তী ৩টির উপর নির্ভর করে;আর ক্ষমতায় আসীন হয় শেষেরটি হাতিয়ে নিয়ে।

বাংলাদেশে ভারতের ‘অপশন’ দু’য়ের অধিকই আছে। আওয়ামী লীগের নেত্রী শেখ হাসিনা,জাতীয় পার্টির নেতা হুসেইন মুহাম্মদ এরশাদ ও বিএনপির নেত্রী খালেদা জিয়া ভারত সফর করে এসেছেন। ধারণা করা যায়, তিনজনেরই সাথে বিস্তারিত দরদস্তুর হয়েছে সেখান।

বাংলাদেশে একই চরিত্রের পরস্পরের বিকল্প দলগুলো যেমন ভারতের কাছে একগুচ্ছ ‘অপশন’,সে-দলগুলোর কাছেও তেমনি ভারত-মৈত্রী,মার্কিন-মৈত্রী,মধ্যপ্রাচ্য-মৈত্রী ইত্যাদি ‘অপশন’ রয়েছে। এ-মৈত্রীগুলোর মধ্যে আবার পারস্পরিক সহযোগিতা ও প্রতিযোগিতার এক জটিল রসায়ন রয়েছে। তবে,সাধারণভাবে বাংলাদেশের ক্ষেত্রে এ-মুহূর্তে মার্কিন-মৈত্রী ও মধ্যপ্রাচ্য-মৈত্রীর আন্তঃসম্পর্কের চেয়ে ভারত-মৈত্রী ও মার্কিন-মৈত্রীর আন্তঃসম্পর্কটি অধিক প্রতিযোগী ও অল্প সহযোগী।

ভারত যেভাবে বাংলদেশকে চায়,মার্কিন-নেতৃত্বধীন পশ্চিমী পুঁজিবাদী জোটও বাংলাদেশকে সেভাবেই পেতে চায়। মার্কিন যুক্তরাষ্ট্র বাংলাদেশকে ভিত্তি-করে বঙ্গপোসাগরে সপ্তম নৌবহরের অবস্থান চায়,যা ভারতের কাছে মোটেও গ্রহণযোগ্য নয়। চীনকে ‘কন্টেইন’ করার প্রশ্নে মার্কিন-ভারত সমঝোতা থাকলেও মার্কিন-কেন্দ্রিক একমেরুর বদলে বহুমেরুর বিশ্বব্যবস্থা গড়তে চীনের সাথে ভারতের একটি সমস্বার্থতা আছে।

সম্প্রতি,বঙ্গপোসাগীয় দেশ বার্মাতে বর্ধিষ্ণু মার্কিন প্রতিপত্তিতেও ভারতের অস্বস্তি বাড়ছে। কিন্তু তার চেয়েও বড়ো কথা হচ্ছে,বাংলাদেশের ক্ষেত্রে কাউকে ভাগ দিতে রাজি নয় ভারত। অর্থনীতি ও সংস্কৃতির ক্ষেত্রে দিলেও সামরিক ক্ষেত্র মোটেও নয়। এমনকি পাকিস্তানের আক্রান্ত হওয়াটাও ভারত মেনে নেবে না। কারণ,ভারতীয় রাষ্ট্র-নিরাপত্তা-সংস্কৃতি-ঐতিহ্যে-ইতিহাসের মধ্যে অখণ্ড ভারতবর্ষের ধারণা গভীরে প্রোথিত। ড্যান মজিনার সাম্প্রতিক ভারত সফর এবং সামনের চীন সফর এই জটিল বোঝাপড়ায় মার্কিন স্বার্থ কতটুকু রক্ষিত হবে সেই হিসাব নিকাশের আলাপ হয়েছে এবং হবে সেটা অনুমান করা যেতেই পারে।

বাংলাদেশের রাষ্ট্রক্ষমতায় আছে আওয়ামী লীগ। এটি ভাবলে ভুল হবে যে এ-দলটি – কিংবা অন্য যে-কোনো দল – অন্য দেশের ক্রীড়ানক। বস্তুতঃ কেউই ক্রীড়ানক হতে চায় না। তবে নিজেদের স্বার্থের সবচেয়ে ‘কস্ট-ইফেক্টিভ’ সংরক্ষার জন্য তারা একটি বিনিময়-চুক্তিতে সম্মত হয়,যা ক্রমশঃ ঐতিহ্যে ও বিশ্বাসে পরিণত হয়। আওয়ামী লীগের সাথে ভারতের সম্পর্কটি ঠিক সে-রকমেরই।

আওয়ামী লীগ সরকার যে মার্কিন কর্তৃত্বাধীন বিশ্বব্যাঙ্কের সাথে পদ্মাসেতু নিয়ে নন্দিত স্পর্ধা দেখিয়েছে, ভারতের সমর্থন ন থাকলে তা সম্ভব হতো না। মাঝখানে জাতীয়তাবাদী ‘গিমিক’ তুলে দেশের অর্থেই পদ্মাসেতু করা হবে বলে ঘোষণা দিয়ে বাহবা কুড়োনোর পর,এখন দেখা যাচ্ছে, আওয়ামী লীগ সরকার বলছে, পদ্মাসেতু হবে ভারতীয় ঋণের টাকায়। অতি-সম্প্রতি, প্রধানমন্ত্রী শেখ হাসিনা সরকারী সফরে,রাশিয়াতে গিয়ে, যে-অস্ত্রক্রয় করলেন,সেটিও ভারতের সমর্থনে মার্কিনীদের প্রতি বঙ্গীয় বৃদ্ধাঙ্গুলি প্রদর্শন বটে।

স্বভাবিকভাবেই, মার্কিন-নেতৃত্বাধীন পশ্চিমী শক্তি আওয়ামী লীগ ও শেখ হাসিনার ‘ডিফায়েন্স’ বা অমান্যতায় অত্যন্ত অখুশী। তাই,তাঁর এ-অমান্যতাকে অভিযোগ আকারে আনা হয়েছিলো দৈনিক ওয়াশিংটন টাইমস পত্রিকায় প্রকাশিত খালেদার জিয়ার ‘লেখা’ ‘কমেন্টারি’ বা মন্তব্য-প্রতিবেদনের মাধ্যমে।

খালেদা জিয়া তাঁর মন্তব্য-প্রতিবেদনে শেখ হাসিনার নেতৃত্বাধীন সরকারে বিরুদ্ধে বিস্তর নালিশ করেছেন। তিনি অভিযোগ করেছেন যে,আন্তর্জাতিক ব্যবস্য-বাণিজ্যের ক্ষেত্রে শেখ হাসিনার সরকার ইঙ্গ-মার্কিন স্বার্থের পরিপন্থী। আত্মসম্মান-আত্মমর্যাদাহীন এ-লেখায় খালেদা জিয়া ব্রিটেইন ও মার্কিন যুক্তরাষ্ট্রকে রীতিমতো আহবান করেছেন বাংলাদেশ বিষয়ে হস্তক্ষেপ করতে। একই সাথে, তিনি ইতিহাসকে বিকৃত করে, মার্কিন যুক্তরাষ্ট্রকে মিথ্যা কৃতিত্ব দিয়েছেন বাংলাদেশকে প্রথম স্বীকৃতিদানকারী দেশগুলোর একটি হিসেবে।

খালেদা জিয়ার এহেন মার্কিন-তোষণ ও হস্তক্ষেপের আহবান প্রমাণ করে যে,বিএনপির পায়ের নিচে মাটি তেমন শক্ত নয়। সে-জন্যই তিনি ইঙ্গ-মার্কিনীদের কাছে বাংলাদেশকে ‘অফার’ করছেন। কিংবা হতে পারে যে, তাঁকে ক্ষমতার ‘অফার’ দিয়ে ইঙ্গ-মার্কিনীরাই এ-কাজটি করিয়ে নিয়েছে।


তৃতীয় শক্তি

এ-কথা নিরাপদে বলা যায় যে,নতুন বিশ্বব্যবস্থার ‘নিও-লিবারেল’ নেতৃত্ব বাংলাদেশে একটি ‘স্ট্যাবল এ্যাণ্ড ফাংশন্যাল ক্যাপিটালিজম’ -অর্থাৎ স্থিতিশীল ও ক্রিয়াশীল পুঁজিবাদী অর্থব্যবস্থা – চায়। এবং এ-ব্যবস্থার ব্যবস্থাপক হিসেবে তাঁরা বাংলাদেশের নেতৃত্বে দেখতে চান ‘নিও-লিবারেল ডেমোক্র্যাটস’ বা নয়া উদারগণতান্ত্রিক শক্তির প্রতিষ্ঠা। বাংলাদেশে নিও লিবারেলিস্ট দের নেতা প্রফেসর ইউনুস। নিও লিবারেলরা চায় রাষ্ট্রের ক্ষমতাকে সংকুচিত করে রাষ্ট্রের কল্যাণ মুখী চরিত্রটা নষ্ট করে দিতে। রাষ্ট্রকে সংকুচিত করে দুর্বল করলে, রাষ্ট্র যত দুর্বল হবে, দরিদ্র আর প্রান্তিক জনগোষ্ঠী তত বেশী রাষ্ট্রীয় সুরক্ষা থেকে বঞ্চিত হবে। এই নিও লিবারেলিস্টরা আশা করেন, বাংলাদেশের এ-নতুন নেতৃত্ব নতুন বিশ্বব্যবস্থায় নিজেদেরকে ‘গূডফিট’ হিসেবে অভিযোজিত করে বিশ্ব-পুঁজিবাদের ‘স্মার্ট পার্টনার’ হিসেবে কাজ করবে। তাঁরা প্রচার করেন যে,এটি হচ্ছে একটি ‘উইন-ইউন কণ্ডিশন’ বা দু’পক্ষেরই বিজয়-বিজয় অবস্থা।

এহেন বিশ্ব-পুঁজিবাদের নিও-লিবারেল নেতৃত্ব মনে করে, দীর্ঘকাল থেকে বাংলাদেশের ‘স্টাবর্ন, ইম্‌ম্যাচ্যুর, ইণ্ডিভিজ্যুয়্যালিস্টিক উইম্যান’, অর্থাৎ একগুঁয়ে, অপরিপক্ক ও ব্যক্তিকেন্দ্রীক দুই নারীর কারণে পুঁজিবাদী বুঝাপড়া অসম্ভব হয়ে দাঁড়িয়েছে। এতে বিশ্বনেতৃত্ব যার-পর-নেই বিরক্ত ও হতাশ। তাঁরা নিশ্চিত এর অবসান চান। এই কারণেই প্রফেসর ইউনুসের সাথে আওয়ামী লীগের বিরোধ। তবে প্রফেসর ইউনুস এবং তাঁর সমর্থকরা বি এন পিকেও সমভাবে অপছন্দ করে। প্রফেসর ইউনুসকে বি এন পি র সমর্থনও এটা প্রমাণ করে, বি এন পির পায়ের নিচে মাটি তেমন শক্ত নয় তাই তাদের লক্ষ্য অর্জনের জন্য শত্রুকেও সমর্থন দিতে হচ্ছে।

তথাকথিত ওয়ান ইলাভেনের ‘মাইনাস টু ফর্মুলা’ সফল হয়নি। তাই এবার আরও কার্যকর পরিকল্পনা ও প্রস্তুতি থাকার সম্ভাবনা রয়েছে। তবে, এবারে সম্ভবতঃ ভারতের আপত্তি থাকতে পারে। কারণ, প্রত্যক্ষিত বিশ্বযুদ্ধকে সামনে রেখে,ভারত সম্ভবতঃ কোনো নতুন এক্সপেরিমেন্ট বা পরীক্ষায় যেতে যাচ্ছে না। সে কারণেই আমাদের রাজনীতিবিদদের বলতে শোনা যায় ২০০৬ আর ২০১৩ এক নয়। অবশ্য,ভেতর থেকে যদি পরিবর্তন পেকে উঠে, তাতে ভারতের আপত্তি থাকবে না, যদি তার পূর্বোল্লিখত পাঁচ-শর্ত পূরণ হয়।

এই জটিল সমীকরণে কোন পক্ষ শেষ পর্যন্ত বাংলাদেশের ইজারা পাবে সেটা এখনই বলে দেয়া সম্ভব নয়। সংকটের সমাধানের চাবিকাঠিও দুই নেত্রীর কাছে নেই। এই অসহনীয় অনিশ্চয়তা থেকে উত্তরণের জন্য বিকল্প গণশক্তির উত্থান ছাড়া বাংলাদেশের জনগনের মুক্তি নেই। এই গণশক্তি দায়বদ্ধ থাকবে শুধু বাংলাদেশের জনগণের কাছে।

কৃতজ্ঞতাঃ মাসুদ রানা

লেখক: ব্লগার ও অনলাইন একটিভিস্ট
*
*http://www.unmochon.com/2013/10/28/...b_aggregation_id=288381481237582#.UnE-DPnI2Sp*


----------

